# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HCM] Gian hàng của minhdt_cdt10

## minhdt_cdt10

Gian hàng của em có vài thứ như sau và có gì bán em cũng sẽ đăng vào đây cho dễ kiểm tra ạ.
*MS1:* 4 em Encoder loại tương đối (incremental encoder) 100 xung, gồm 3 xung A, B, Z, hàng Italia, đúng chất hàng công nghiệp (to và nặng):-). Loại cốt vào dạng âm đường kính phi 15 có thể siết cứng bằng ốc bên hông nhé. Tem mác còn đầy đủ tha hồ cho việc tra cứu thông số ạ.
Giá nó là 300k/em nhé. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện ạ.





*MS2:* 5 em driver IM483 đây ạ. Driver step 2 pha thần thánh của các bác đây ạ. điện áp vào có thể lên đến 48V, dòng tối đa 4A và độ phân giải cỡ 51200 bước/vòng nhé.
Giá: 400/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện ạ.



*MS3:* 12 cảm biến quang Ổm ròn còn mới cứng cựa ạ. dây nhợ dài lê thê luôn ợ. em thấy thường dùng làm cảm biển cữ hành trình không à. Hàng đẹp tuyển đấy ợ. Giá mềm ợ.
Giá: 30k/em. Lấy hết tính 300k ợ.



*MS4:* 4 cây visme THK, loại nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh. Tổng dài 240mm. Có đầy đủ gối và áo con trượt. Visme Phi 10 bước 2, hành trình được 160, cốt 6.
Hàng tuyển mới và đẹp ợ.
Giá tuyển: 250k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện ạ.



*MS5:* 1 em visme NSK tổng dài 300, Visme phi 16 bước 6 hành trình 170, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z.
Giá tuyển: 450k.





*MS6:* 1 em visme NSK tổng dài 430, Visme phi 16 bước 2 hành trình 290, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z. Có sẵn mặt bích bắt motor PK56x.
Giá tuyển: 550k.







*MS7:* 1 em visme NSK tổng dài 470, visme phi 14 bước 5 hành trình 345, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z.
Giá tuyển: 600k.





*MS8:* 1 em visme Kudora tổng dài 460, visme phi 15 bước 4 hành trình 350, cốt ra phi 10. đầy đủ gối đỡ và áo con trượt.
Giá tuyển: 700k.



*MS9:* 1 em visme TBI tổng dài 690, visme phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 540, cốt ra phi 12.
Giá tuyển: 900k





*MS10:* vài cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc.
Giá: 300k/cặp



*MS11:* 5 cục lọc nguồn loại mini.
Giá 50k/em.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mọi thông tin có thể liên hệ với em qua SDT 01644246304. Em tên Minh ở Thủ Đức Sì Gòn.

----------


## khangscc

Em gạch 1 cây ms4 nhé bác

----------


## toanho

Mình lấy hết 5 em nầy nhé Minh. Sẻ CK cho bạn. Vừa gọi điện cho Minh. Số của mình 0918634083

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em gạch 1 cây ms4 nhé bác


ok bác. có gì liên hệ với em qua SDT nhé để dễ giao dịch ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình lấy hết 5 em nầy nhé Minh. Sẻ CK cho bạn. Vừa gọi điện cho Minh. Số của mình 0918634083


dạ anh, chuyển khoản xong anh cho em cái địa chỉ nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme đẹp hành trình lớn.

----------


## linhdt1121

Em gạch hết cảm biến và 2 cây vitme ms4.
Ll vs bác chủ sau

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em gạch hết cảm biến và 2 cây vitme ms4.
> Ll vs bác chủ sau


cảm biến có bác lấy hết rồi ạ. bác lấy 2 cây visme đỡ nha. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Vitme đẹp hành trình lớn.


cảm ơn anh đã xem ạ. anh nhiều hàng đẹp và ngon quá ợ.:-)

----------


## linhdt1121

> cảm biến có bác lấy hết rồi ạ. bác lấy 2 cây visme đỡ nha. :-)


Ok, mình lấy 2 cây, liên lạc sau vì h đang bận chút.
Sđt. .......145

----------


## hung1706

Em lấy cây ms6 nhé  :Big Grin: 
2 em phi 10 bước 2 còn thì để em luôn nhé 
Em ở SG Q3. Bác ship hàng giúp em dc ko ạ?

----------


## saudau

Mới gọi Minh lấy 2 im483. inbox dùm a cái tk nhé (nếu có Đông Á hay agri càng tốt)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ok, mình lấy 2 cây, liên lạc sau vì h đang bận chút.
> Sđt. .......145


ok bác. em nhận gạch bác 2 cây visme ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy cây ms6 nhé 
> 2 em phi 10 bước 2 còn thì để em luôn nhé 
> Em ở SG Q3. Bác ship hàng giúp em dc ko ạ?


2 thứ đó em hết mất rồi bác ạ. sorry bác nha.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mới gọi Minh lấy 2 im483. inbox dùm a cái tk nhé (nếu có Đông Á hay agri càng tốt)


em nhận gạch bác 2 con IM483 nha. có gì em gửi bác số tk nhak.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cập nhật cho bác nào cần ạ: Còn lại các món sau ạ: 
*MS1:* Encoder 100 xung Italia.
*MS5:* visme NSK tổng dài 300, Visme phi 16 bước 6 hành trình 170, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z. 
*MS7:* visme NSK tổng dài 470, visme phi 14 bước 5 hành trình 345, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z.
*MS8:* visme Kudora tổng dài 460, visme phi 15 bước 4 hành trình 350, cốt ra phi 10. đầy đủ gối đỡ và áo con trượt.
*MS9:* visme TBI tổng dài 690, visme phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 540, cốt ra phi 12.
*MS10:* vài cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc.
*MS11:* 5 cục lọc nguồn loại mini. 10A.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy MS5 đi nhé

----------


## sieunhim

Em lấy ms11, ms3 còn ko bác nếu còn e lấy luôn. chiều tầm 6h30 bác có ở nhà ko, nếu ở chợ nông sản thủ đức thì ngày nào e đi làm về cũng qua đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình lấy MS5 đi nhé


dạ bác, có gì em sẽ gửi hàng cho bác nhé.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy ms11, ms3 còn ko bác nếu còn e lấy luôn. chiều tầm 6h30 bác có ở nhà ko, nếu ở chợ nông sản thủ đức thì ngày nào e đi làm về cũng qua đó


hẹn chiều gặp anh ạ. anh đi theo quốc lộ 1A rồi lên cầu Gò Dưa qua bên kia cầu em chờ bên đó nhé.:-)

----------


## lesonct

bạn sieunhim chia lại 1 cục lọc nguồn nhé, mình ở thủ đức.

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận 3 driver ĨM86 rồi nhé Minh

----------


## secondhand

> *MS4:* 4 cây visme THK, loại nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh. Tổng dài 240mm. Có đầy đủ gối và áo con trượt. Visme Phi 10 bước 2, hành trình được 160, cốt 6.
> Hàng tuyển mới và đẹp ợ.
> Giá tuyển: 250k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện ạ.


AE nào ôm hàng này chia lại cho mình 1 cây để tiếp tục dự ớn full alu đi ợ!

----------


## sieunhim

> bạn sieunhim chia lại 1 cục lọc nguồn nhé, mình ở thủ đức.


OK bác ko vấn đề

----------


## secondhand

> Cái này bằng sắt mà cụ


Vít me thi sao mà alu được, ý em là dựng con C frame mini alu ở đây nè bác!

----------


## secondhand

sao ngộ trả lời mà nằm trên  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> AE nào ôm hàng này chia lại cho mình 1 cây để tiếp tục dự ớn full alu đi ợ!


Cái này bằng sắt mà cụ

----------


## thuhanoi

> sao ngộ trả lời mà nằm trên


Hi, thì diễn đàn nó biết mình đùa vui tý ấy mà. Đang hóng cụ minhcdt có gì hót nữa không để lượm đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update tình hình còn nhiêu đây:
*MS1:* Encoder 100 xung Italia.
*MS7:* visme NSK tổng dài 470, visme phi 14 bước 5 hành trình 345, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z.
*MS8:* visme Kudora tổng dài 460, visme phi 15 bước 4 hành trình 350, cốt ra phi 10. đầy đủ gối đỡ và áo con trượt.
*MS9:* visme TBI tổng dài 690, visme phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 540, cốt ra phi 12.
*MS10:* vài cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc.

fix giá các mục 1, 7, 8, 9 mỗi thứ 50k cho mau đi nha.

up thêm vài món nữa.

*MS12:* 7 con motor Mycom PF569, dây nhợ còn dài và motor còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 250k/em.





*MS13:* 2 con driver 5 pha Vexta CSD5807N-P 
Giá 200k/em. Lấy 2 em fix giá còn 350k.





*MS14:* 1 cặp eke nhôm 118 x 98 x 330 (D x R x C) .
Giá: 400k.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đăng kí lấy eke nhôm nhé.

----------


## duytrungcdt

mục 1 encoder 100 xung thôi hả bác hơi thấp bác nhỉ
em lấy hết bác fix mạnh dc bao nhiêu inbox em giá nhé
thankl

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đăng kí lấy eke nhôm nhé.


dạ anh.:-)

----------


## toanho

> Đăng kí lấy eke nhôm nhé.


Bạn Nam CNC nhường lại cho mình cặp ke nầy được hem. Đang cần, Cảm ơn trước  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Eke lúc nào mình cũng cần , không nhượng được.

----------


## pvkhai

[QUOTE=minhdt_cdt10;68923]update tình hình còn nhiêu đây:
*MS1:* Encoder 100 xung Italia.
*MS7:* visme NSK tổng dài 470, visme phi 14 bước 5 hành trình 345, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z.
*MS8:* visme Kudora tổng dài 460, visme phi 15 bước 4 hành trình 350, cốt ra phi 10. đầy đủ gối đỡ và áo con trượt.
*MS9:* visme TBI tổng dài 690, visme phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 540, cốt ra phi 12.
*MS10:* vài cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc.

fix giá các mục 1, 7, 8, 9 mỗi thứ 50k cho mau đi nha.

Tôi đặt gạch
- MS10 02 cặp ray SSR15/ 220
- MS9 visme TBI tổng dài 690, visme phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 540, cốt ra phi 12.
- MS8 visme Kudora tổng dài 460, visme phi 15 bước 4 hành trình 350, cốt ra phi 10. đầy đủ gối đỡ và áo con trượt.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Tôi đặt gạch
- MS10 02 cặp ray SSR15/ 220
- MS9 visme TBI tổng dài 690, visme phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 540, cốt ra phi 12.
- MS8 visme Kudora tổng dài 460, visme phi 15 bước 4 hành trình 350, cốt ra phi 10. đầy đủ gối đỡ và áo con trượt.[/QUOTE]

Dạ anh. Có gi em liên hệ vớI anh nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Eke lúc nào mình cũng cần , không nhượng được.


Bác Nam khi nào cần thì hú em nha.:-) em đem qua tận nhà ạ.

----------


## pvkhai

> Tôi đặt gạch
> - MS10 02 cặp ray SSR15/ 220
> - MS9 visme TBI tổng dài 690, visme phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 540, cốt ra phi 12.
> - MS8 visme Kudora tổng dài 460, visme phi 15 bước 4 hành trình 350, cốt ra phi 10. đầy đủ gối đỡ và áo con trượt.


Dạ anh. Có gi em liên hệ vớI anh nhé.[/QUOTE]

Đã nhận được hàng.
Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

khi nào rãnh rỗi qua Q8 chơi thì ôm theo quăng qua cho anh cũng được mà.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> khi nào rãnh rỗi qua Q8 chơi thì ôm theo quăng qua cho anh cũng được mà.


dạ anh.:-) còn vài cái ke đăng lên cho anh xem luôn ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cập nhật thêm vài món ạ.

*MS15:* 2 cái máy bơm chân không như hình ạ. máy còn mới và đẹp lắm ạ. đã test tất cả còn chạy ngon.
Giá: 1tr1/em ạ. Ai lấy hết 2 cái thì giá là 2tr nhé.







*MS16:* 6 con cảm biến áp suất range: 0~-101Kpa. Hiện thị thông số qua màn hình LCD trắng đen. đã test tất cả còn chạy ngon.
Giá: 100k/ cụ. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện ạ.



*MS17:* 8 con cảm biến áp suất. 7 con range: 0~-101Kpa và 1 con range: 1Mpa. Hiện thị thông số qua 3 led 7 đoạn đỏ sáng đẹp. đã test tất cả còn chạy ngon.
Giá: 220k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện.



*MS18:* 6 cặp ke vuông chuẩn. đúc nguyên khối bằng gang. Kích thước 100 x 100 x 150mm.
Giá: 200k/cặp. lấy hết không bao được cái gì ạ vì nó quá nặng.keke.



*MS19:* 2 cặp combo THK Visme 10 bước 6 hành trình 310mm.
Giá: 1tr/em không coupling. lấy coupling thì cho em thêm 100k ạ.

----------


## trucnguyen

Như trao đổi qua điện thoại: 
Mình đặt 1 bơm chân không + 6 cái MS16
Điện thoại số đuôi 0486.

----------


## sieunhim

mã số 18 có bán 1 cặp ke ko, nếu có thì cho mình đặt 1 cặp, chiều qua lấy

----------


## Nam CNC

ke gang hả ? loại này loại lùn , anh có loại cao nhôm ? đổi không ? không đổi thỉ chở qua cho anh thêm 3 cặp cho chẳn 1 chịu nhé.

----------


## sieunhim

> ke gang hả ? loại này loại lùn , anh có loại cao nhôm ? đổi không ? không đổi thỉ chở qua cho anh thêm 3 cặp cho chẳn 1 chịu nhé.


sang đến nhà bác Nam xa lém  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . 

vậy là cặp ke nhôm 330 hôm trước a Nam chưa hốt về nhà ah, ko để lại cho e đi  :Big Grin:  bữa trước thấy bác gạch roài ko dám hỏi hehe

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Da ok anh nam nha. A lụm 3 cap. Để bác siunhim 1 cặp và 2 cặp còn lại đã có chủ luôn ạ. 
Update là ke gang hết rồi nha các bác. Bác siunhim khi nào qua lấy thì alo em trước cái nha. Thanks các bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận hàng bác Minh long lanh đấy , mình khuấy chuẩn  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update hàng còn lại ạ.
*MS1*: vẫn còn nguyên ai hốt hết giùm vừa giảm 50k/con vừa bao ship ạ.
*MS7:* 1 em visme NSK tổng dài 470, visme phi 14 bước 5 hành trình 345, cốt ra phi 10, cấp chính xác C3Z. fix còn 500k nhé cho mau đi.
*MS10:* còn 4 cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc. giá 300k/cặp. lấy hết tính 1tr1 ạ.
*MS12:* 7 con motor Mycom PF569, dây nhợ còn dài và motor còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 250k/em.
*MS16:* cảm biến áp suất. còn 3 em nhé. lấy hết vẫn bao ship nhé các bác.
*MS17:* cảm biến áp suất. còn 7 em -101Kpa đẹp long lanh nhé. Lấy hết bao ship ạ.
*MS19:* 1 cặp combo THK Visme 10 bước 6 hành trình 310mm. vẫn còn nguyên. ai lấy hết em bao ship nhé. cũng khá nặng ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em gạch 1 cái combo THK MS19 nhé bác. Mai e chuyển tiền. E tên Tuấn ở Buôn Ma Thuột. SĐT: 0933124212, 0905089160. Thanks bác trước.
Combo không rơ rạo gì bác nhỉ ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em gạch 1 cái combo THK MS19 nhé bác. Mai e chuyển tiền. E tên Tuấn ở Buôn Ma Thuột. SĐT: 0933124212, 0905089160. Thanks bác trước.
> Combo không rơ rạo gì bác nhỉ ?


Dạ. Bao ro cho bác luôn ạ. Có vấn đề gì em xin chịu ạ.:-)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ, khi nào chuyển tiền em alo bác nhé ạ. Có gì bác ra bến xe MĐ chuyển nhà xe Kumho Samco Buôn Ma Thuột giúp em nhé ạ. Thanks bác chủ  :Big Grin: . À mà em nó là model j thế bác chủ, để em lên bản vẽ luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vincent

Cụ có con ke vuông nào ới em nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Dạ, khi nào chuyển tiền em alo bác nhé ạ. Có gì bác ra bến xe MĐ chuyển nhà xe Kumho Samco Buôn Ma Thuột giúp em nhé ạ. Thanks bác chủ . À mà em nó là model j thế bác chủ, để em lên bản vẽ luôn


mã combo là THK KR33 nha bác.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cụ có con ke vuông nào ới em nhé


ke vuông còn 2 cặp nhưng không giống bên trên nha.:-)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> mã combo là THK KR33 nha bác.:-)


Đã nhận được combo của bác. Hàng đẹp, đặc biệt bọc rất kỹ. Em mất hơn 10 phút mới lột hết được mấy lớp bọc. Chuyển hàng cực nhanh. Thanks bác.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đã nhận được combo của bác. Hàng đẹp, đặc biệt bọc rất kỹ. Em mất hơn 10 phút mới lột hết được mấy lớp bọc. Chuyển hàng cực nhanh. Thanks bác.


cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé đã ủng hộ em ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cảm ơn bác nhé đã ủng hộ em.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update hàng còn lại ạ.
*MS1:* vẫn còn nguyên ai hốt hết giùm vừa giảm 50k/con vừa bao ship ạ.
*MS10:* còn 4 cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc. giá 300k/cặp. lấy hết tính 1tr1 ạ.
*MS12:* 7 con motor Mycom PF569, dây nhợ còn dài và motor còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 250k/em.
*MS17:* cảm biến áp suất. còn 2 em -101Kpa và 1 em 1 Mpa. Lấy hết bao ship ạ.

Có vài món sau up cho anh em nào cần ạ.



*MS20:* Cặp kiếm NSK Tổng dài 710mm. Visme phi 12 bước 10, hành trình được 530mm. Có sẵn cảm biến từ phát hiện hành trình trên thân.
Giá: 1tr2/cây. Lấy luôn 1 cặp giá 2tr2 thôi nhé.:-)





*MS21:* 3 bộ combo THK KR33. Tổng dài 220. Visme phi 10 bước 6. hành trình tối đa 60mm khi gỡ bỏ miếng đệm cao su.
Giá: 650k/bộ. Lấy hết tính giá 600k/bộ.



*MS22:* Combo NSK tổng dài 325mm. Combo visme phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 130mm. Có sẵn cảm biến hành trình cho combo dây nhợ dài lằng quằng và mặt bích bắt motor.
Giá: 900k.





*MS23:* Combo NSK tổng dài 510mm. Combo visme phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 330mm. Có sẵn cảm biến hành trình cho combo dây nhợ dài lằng quằng, mặt bích bắt motor và coupling kèm theo lỗ ra phi 8 thích hợp cho các em step 5 pha size 60.
Giá: 1tr150 cho một bộ khá đầy đủ.

----------


## huynhbacan

Em lấy nhé bác Minh

MS23: Combo NSK tổng dài 510mm. Combo visme phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 330mm. Có sẵn cảm biến hành trình cho combo dây nhợ dài lằng quằng, mặt bích bắt motor và coupling kèm theo lỗ ra phi 8 thích hợp cho các em step 5 pha size 60.
Giá: 1tr150 cho một bộ khá đầy đủ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz45qp77Yas

----------


## Gamo

Mình lấy hết đám encoder 100 xung nhé

----------


## Bongmayquathem

ặc toàn combo ngon mà hết tiền mất rồi. Huhu, bác để dành cho e cái "MS22: Combo NSK tổng dài 325mm. Combo visme phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 130mm. Có sẵn cảm biến hành trình cho combo dây nhợ dài lằng quằng và mặt bích bắt motor.
Giá: 900k." đi  :Frown: (((((((((((((((((

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy nhé bác Minh
> 
> MS23: Combo NSK tổng dài 510mm. Combo visme phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 330mm. Có sẵn cảm biến hành trình cho combo dây nhợ dài lằng quằng, mặt bích bắt motor và coupling kèm theo lỗ ra phi 8 thích hợp cho các em step 5 pha size 60.
> Giá: 1tr150 cho một bộ khá đầy đủ.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz45qp77Yas


Dạ anh.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ anh. Có gì anh cho em Sđt để em liên lạc đem qua tận quận 2 cho bác luôn ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> ặc toàn combo ngon mà hết tiền mất rồi. Huhu, bác để dành cho e cái "MS22: Combo NSK tổng dài 325mm. Combo visme phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 130mm. Có sẵn cảm biến hành trình cho combo dây nhợ dài lằng quằng và mặt bích bắt motor.
> Giá: 900k." đi (((((((((((((((((


OK bác. Ưu tiên người quen ạ.:-)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> OK bác. Ưu tiên người quen ạ.:-)


Hehe, nói vậy chứ ai mua bác cứ bán đi ạ. Qua tháng sau mà còn thì em lấy. ^^

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hehe, nói vậy chứ ai mua bác cứ bán đi ạ. Qua tháng sau mà còn thì em lấy. ^^


OK bác. Cảm ơn bác đã nhiệt tình ạ. :-)

----------


## Gamo

Xin lỗi chú Minh nhé. Mắt nhắm mắt mở đọc nhầm giá

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Xin lỗi chú Minh nhé. Mắt nhắm mắt mở đọc nhầm giá


Dạ không có gì ạ. Em đi đường đó nên ghé anh luôn đó ạ. :-)

----------


## Nam CNC

@@@ GAMO ..... nhụt........

----------


## Gamo

Nhụt... nhụt quá...  :Cool:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gamo: =))

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update hàng còn lại tí aj.
*MS1:* vẫn còn nguyên ai hốt hết giùm vừa giảm 50k/con vừa bao ship ạ.
*MS10:* còn 4 cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc. giá 300k/cặp. lấy hết tính 1tr1 ạ.
*MS12:* 7 con motor Mycom PF569, dây nhợ còn dài và motor còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 250k/em.
*MS17:* cảm biến áp suất. còn 2 em -101Kpa và 1 em 1 Mpa. Lấy hết bao ship ạ.

Cập nhật thêm vài món linh tinh đem bán cho vui ạ.:-)

*MS24:* 5 cục nguồn Mean Well [MW] cần lên sàn ạ. Điện áp 24V-14.6A. Có thể chọn được áp ngõ vào 220V hay 110V AC. Thích hợp lựa chọn cho tủ điện.
Giá 550k/em. Lấy hết giảm còn 2tr500 ạ.





*MS25:* 1 bộ động cơ + Driver Alpha Step ASM46AK - ASD18A-K.
Giá: 650k



*MS26:* 3 con động cơ Sanyo 5 pha size 60 bề dài thân 86. 3 con còn rất đẹp ạ chỉ có 1 con là thiếu jack.
Giá: 500k/3 em.



*MS27:* 2 cặp ke vuông kích thước 75 x 60 x 210mm được mài phẳng vuông góc chuẩn.
Giá: 150k/cặp



*MS28:* Món này không biết gọi là gì nên em gọi đại là đồ gá tăng chỉnh cao thấp ạ. Cấu tạo của em nó như hình các bác đã thấy ạ. 2 cái núm xoay đen đen để tăng chỉnh cánh tay đòn có cái lỗ tròn lên xuống ạ. Đem về chế motor vào khoan mạch khá ngon ạ. Lúc đầu của em nó là kẹp vào cái màn hình để hiển thị chi tiết gì đó được phóng to qua kính hiển vi đó ạ.
Giá tàu nhanh: 300k.



*MS29:* Một bộ cảm biến đo, hiển thị và xuất tín hiệu ra từ Loadcell F340. Sau khi tra mã một hồi thì thấy khối lượng đo của nó lên đến 20kN~50kN (tương đương 2 ~ 5 tấn). Nguyên một bộ đầy đủ đồng hồ đo xuất tín hiệu + cảm biến còn mới toanh.
Giá: 700k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em lấy 2 cặp ke nhé a. 0933124212

----------


## pvkhai

> update hàng còn lại tí aj.
> 
> 
> *MS27:* 2 cặp ke vuông kích thước 75 x 60 x 210mm được mài phẳng vuông góc chuẩn.
> Giá: 150k/cặp


Đặt gạch 2 cặp ke nhôm. OK?

----------


## ppgas

Gạch alpha 46 nhé. Bác cho số tk nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nhụt... nhụt quá...


Đổi nick là Mắtmo đi nhe cụ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy 1 cặp ke nhé a.


ok bác.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đặt gạch 2 cặp ke nhôm. OK?


ke hết rồi nha anh. Anh thông cảm ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gạch alpha 46 nhé. Bác cho số tk nhé.


dạ anh. xíu em mang lên đó cho anh ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đổi nick là Mắtmo đi nhe cụ


cụ gà rất là vui tính và nhiệt tình chỉ bảo lắm anh ạ. :-)

----------

Gamo

----------


## saudau

hix hix. Cặp ke bay nhanh thiệt, mới chút xíu là chậm chân roài.

@Gamo: Thiệt là tội nghiệp cụ quá đi, lỡ có chút xíu xiu mà bị vặt lông từa lưa kekeke.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có cai bộ combo này ngon hàng NSK visme 20 bước 10. Bản rộng 100 hay 120 gì đó. Ai cần em hốt về giùm ạ. Kiếm ít cafe. 

Giá 5tr500 ạ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hành trinh được hơn một mét tí ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hành trinh được hơn một mét tí ạ


Mình thì khấy bản rộng 200--300

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ bác. Vì em thấy nó đẹp nên đăng lên ai cần thì em lấy hộ chứ cũng ko dám ôm nó vào thân đó ạ.:-)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E nhận được 2 cặp ke rồi nhé bác. Thanks bác. CHuyển hàng nhanh thật  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update hàng còn lại tí ạ.
*MS1:* vẫn còn nguyên ai hốt hết giùm vừa giảm 50k/con vừa bao ship ạ.
*MS10:* còn 4 cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc. giá 300k/cặp. lấy hết tính 1tr1 ạ.
*MS12:* 7 con motor Mycom PF569 (tương đương PK569), dây nhợ còn dài và motor còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 250k/em.
*MS17:* cảm biến áp suất. còn 2 em -101Kpa và 1 em 1 Mpa. Lấy hết tính 600k bao ship thường ạ.
*MS26:* 3 con động cơ Sanyo 5 pha size 60 bề dài thân 86. 3 con còn rất đẹp ạ chỉ có 1 con là thiếu jack. Giảm giá còn 450k/3 em.

Cập nhật thêm vài món linh tinh đem bán cho vui ạ.:-)

*MS30:*  Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích size 90, cốt vào 9.5 ra 18mm tỉ lệ 1:50. Ngoại hình còn tốt chỉ có cái bi chỗ hột vịt bị xước nên không láng bóng lắm.
Giá: 500k
*MS31:*  Hộp số Takamura hành tinh mặt bích size 90. cốt vào 14 cốt ra 25mm tỉ lệ 1:12. Ngoại hình còn khá mới chỉ bị xước và chỗ bên ngoài vỏ, bên trong còn hoạt động êm ái ạ. Thích hợp dùng với ac servo mitsu 200/400w. 
Giá: 500k





*MS32:*  Một em alpha step 66AC hình thức bên ngoài không được đẹp cho lắm. Bị xước dăm ba chỗ bên ngoài nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì bên trong động cơ.
Giá: 400k



*MS33:*  Một cái hút chân không Orion KRX3 dùng động cơ kéo công suất 400w (gấp đôi con lần trước em bán). Ngoại hình còn khá mới cho bác nào cần.
Giá: 1tr600k.





*MS34:*  2 cặp chân bằng sắt được phay phẳng 2 đầu. cặp nhỏ 155 x 105 x 285mm. cặp lớn 155 x 155 x 285mm (D x R x C). Lưu ý là tiết diện mặt trên và mặt dưới là không bằng nhau ạ. Full thép hết ạ.
Giá: cặp nhỏ: 500k. cặp lớn: 650k.



*MS35:*  5 cục nguồn TDK-Lambda 24V - 10A và 4 cục TDK-Lambda 24V - 7.5A. Loại có sẵn bát bắt lên ray tủ điện ạ. Chuẩn công nghiệp.:-)
Giá: 400k/1 em 10A. 350k/em 7.5A. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện ạ.





*MS36:*  Còn 5 cái công tắc gạt loại dùng 3 chấu. Có thể dùng cho điện 1 pha hoặc 3 pha đều được ạ. Chịu được 16A nha các bác.
Giá: 100k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em update hàng còn tí ạ:
*MS32:* Một em alpha step 66AC hình thức bên ngoài không được đẹp cho lắm. Bị xước dăm ba chỗ bên ngoài nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì bên trong động cơ.
Fix mạnh còn 300k cho mau ạ.

*MS33:* Một cái hút chân không Orion KRX3 dùng động cơ kéo công suất 400w (gấp đôi con lần trước em bán). Ngoại hình còn khá mới cho bác nào cần.
Fix mạnh còn 1tr500 cho mau ạ.

*MS35:* Còn 2 cục nguồn TDK-Lambda 24V - 10A và 4 cục TDK-Lambda 24V - 7.5A. Loại có sẵn bát bắt lên ray tủ điện ạ. Chuẩn công nghiệp.:-)
Giá: 400k/1 em 10A. 350k/em 7.5A. Lấy hết bao ship thường viettel ạ.

*MS36:* Còn 5 cái công tắc gạt loại dùng 3 chấu. Có thể dùng cho điện 1 pha hoặc 3 pha đều được ạ. Chịu được 16A nha các bác.
Giá fix còn 80k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường ạ.

----------


## anhcos

Chụp hình cái thông số hút của MS33 xem chút đi bác chủ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mã sỗ 35. Chuyển hết về cho em bác nhé, cho em stk. Thanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Chụp hình cái thông số hút của MS33 xem chút đi bác chủ.


Em có ghi mã thông số của nó đó anh Orion KRX3 đó ạ.:-) anh có thể qua nhà em xem luôn cho tiện ạ. Máy còn tốt lắm ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mã sỗ 35. Chuyển hết về cho em bác nhé, cho em stk. Thanks


Dạ bác. Chiều nay em sẽ gửi hàng liền cho bác ạ.;-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

MS37: hiện tại em có khoảng 14 cục nguồn 24v 2.1a loại y như hình dưới. Loại có khớp bắt nối lên ray của tủ điện luôn ạ. Đặc biệt loại này điện áp đầu vô dải rộng. Từ 100v đến 240v AC ạ. Quá dễ dùng cho các loại tủ điện ạ.:-)
Giá: 150k/em. Mua hết tính 2tr chẵn ạ. 14 cục nguồn chỉ 2tr.;-)

----------

Bongmayquathem, ngocanhld2802

----------


## h-d

bác chủ có thông số lực hút của con bơm chân không không?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> bác chủ có thông số lực hút của con bơm chân không không?


Lưu lượng hút tối đa 235 lít/phút
Áp suất chân không tối đa 84kPa
Công suất động cơ là 400w ạ. Em thấy thông số tra ra là như vậy đó bác.:-)

----------

h-d

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có cái cục này không biết nó dùng làm gì. Bác nào cần thấy hay chế cháo được gì thi hốt em nó về nghiên cứu nha. Hiện tại nó dùng đai để truyền, cốt ra tới 21mm ạ. Hình em nó bên dưới và giá em nó cũng bên đưới luôn ạ.
Giá: 250k ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hiện tại em còn 9 con motor gồm Mycom PF569 và PCE5691 muốn thanh lý hết, bán lỗ vốn cho bác nào cần luôn ạ. 
Còn 9 con bán hết luôn giá 1tr6 ạ. Tất cả có 9 con, trong hình chỉ có 7 con do em chụp thiếu ạ.

----------


## cty686

> Có cái cục này không biết nó dùng làm gì. Bác nào cần thấy hay chế cháo được gì thi hốt em nó về nghiên cứu nha. Hiện tại nó dùng đai để truyền, cốt ra tới 21mm ạ. Hình em nó bên dưới và giá em nó cũng bên đưới luôn ạ.
> Giá: 250k ạ.


Gửi lại tk mình lấy cục này và vít hôm trước nhờ mua.

----------


## cty686

Mình chuyển tiền oline khác ngân hàng rồi. Khoảng chiều nhận được!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update bán lỗ vốn tiếp ạ:

*MS1:* 4 em Encoder loại tương đối (incremental encoder) 100 xung, gồm 3 xung A, B, Z, hàng Italia, đúng chất hàng công nghiệp (to và nặng):-). Loại cốt vào dạng âm đường kính phi 15 có thể siết cứng bằng ốc bên hông nhé. Tem mác còn đầy đủ tha hồ cho việc tra cứu thông số ạ.
Bán lỗ 4 con còn 800k cho mau đi ạ. Giá còn 200k/em ạ.



*MS10:* 4 cặp ray SSR15 tổng dài 220. 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ bắt ốc.
Bán lỗ 4 cặp còn 800k cho mau đi ạ. Giá còn có 200k/cặp ạ.



*MS17:* 3 em cảm biến áp suất. còn 2 em -101Kpa nằm dưới và 1 em 1 Mpa nằm trên ạ. Lấy hết tính 500k bao ship thường ạ.

----------


## secondhand

Mình lấy 2 cặp ray ssr15 nhé
Cho xin stk luôn

----------


## Diyodira

Mình cũng lấy 2 cặp còn lại, có tiện đường giao lên q8 dùm nha, thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình lấy 2 cặp ray ssr15 nhé
> Cho xin stk luôn


em không biết số điện thoại của anh. Anh nhắn số qua SDT của em giúp nha để em gửi STK luôn ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình cũng lấy 2 cặp còn lại, có tiện đường giao lên q8 dùm nha, thanks.


em không biết anh ở đâu ạ. sáng nay có lên mà không biết anh mua nên không đem theo ạ. Anh nhắn tin qua sdt của em giúp nha.

----------


## cty686

Mình nhận rồi nhé, đẹp hơn mình nghĩ.

----------


## Diyodira

Nhận hàng rồi, đẹp, thanks em trai.

----------


## vodat147

Cho em hỏi MS10 còn mấy cặp em lấy về chế khoan

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Nhận hàng rồi, đẹp, thanks em trai.


Dạ em cảm ơn anh. Thấy xưởng anh là thấy đã rồi ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho em hỏi MS10 còn mấy cặp em lấy về chế khoan


Mấy cặp đó hiện tại là hết rồi nha bạn.:-)

----------


## vodat147

> Mấy cặp đó hiện tại là hết rồi nha bạn.:-)


Có cặp nào or 1 cây lẻ dài tầm đó kèm 2 block thì báo em nha . Thanks bác

----------


## toanho

> *MS36:*  Còn 5 cái công tắc gạt loại dùng 3 chấu. Có thể dùng cho điện 1 pha hoặc 3 pha đều được ạ. Chịu được 16A nha các bác.
> Giá: 100k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường ạ.


Đã nhận được cái Switch nha em. Giá 80 ngàn mà tiền ship hết 50 ngàn roài haizz

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ. Em thấy cũng lạ viettel luôn ạ. Cái của anh 600g mà hết 42k. Còn của một anh ở hà nội mà 1k6 nó tính 48k ak anh.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Có cặp nào or 1 cây lẻ dài tầm đó kèm 2 block thì báo em nha . Thanks bác


Dạ bác.:-)

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update hàng còn và up thêm vài món nữa ạ.

*MS17:* 3 em cảm biến áp suất. còn 2 em -101Kpa nằm dưới và 1 em 1 Mpa nằm trên ạ. Lấy hết tính 500k bao ship thường ạ.



Update vài món tùm lum nữa ạ::

*MS38:* Có cái khoan từ ATRA Master dùng máy khoan Hitachi đầu kẹp mũi khoan max 7.5 li, dùng điện 220v lực từ hút cực mạnh ạ. Thông số còn đầy đủ cho anh em tra ạ.
Giá: 1tr500.







*MS39:* Bộ tăng chỉnh 3 trục XYZ dùng thước của Mitutoyo và ray con lăn áp má 2 bên. Toàn bộ bằng nhôm còn khá mới ạ.
Giá: 700k bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc ạ.





 

*MS40:* Còn sót lại một con bơm chân không KHA200 Công suất motor 200w, hút được 7.2m3/giờ ạ. Tính trạng máy còn khá mới và đã test ok rồi ạ.
Giá ra đi nhanh 1tr ạ.






*MS41:* 3 em biến tần LS SV002iE5-2, tình trạng đã test ok con dê các kiểu, chạy thử với em bơm chân không bên trên rất ok ạ. Cắm điện 1 pha 220v chạy phà phà. Một em thiếu 1 cái núm xoay tuy nhiên chắc cũng không dùng đến mấy nên không sao, một em bị lún 2 cái nút nhưng vẫn bấm ok hết. không đẹp lắm nhưng chạy ok hết.
Giá: 350k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường vịt teo ạ.





*MS42:* 5 em vexta PK566 đồng bộ cùng mã kích thước với nhau. Tình trạng dây nhợ đầy đủ các kiểu, motor đẹp chỉ có cái tem là hơi trầy xíu ạ.
Giá: 150k/em.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E gạch cái khoan từ nhà bác. Hehe.

----------


## cty686

Mình lấy cái khoan từ nhé.

----------


## cty686

> Mình lấy cái khoan từ nhé.


Mịa- Lại bị chậm rùi.

----------


## anhxco

> Mịa- Lại bị chậm rùi.


Bác gọi trực tiếp đi, gạch và lấy là 2 khái niệm khác nhau đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hehe, thôi bác cty686 nhường cho e đi. ^^

----------


## cty686

> Bác gọi trực tiếp đi, gạch và lấy là 2 khái niệm khác nhau đó


Mình gọi rồi bác ới. cụ Huề ko gạch mà lại hót trước rùi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hic, chậm rùi bác ạ. E cũng chậm rồi  :Frown:  Buồn 30 phút. Cụ nào lấy nhường lại cho e đi. E đang cần dụng cụ DIY cái CNC mini đầu tay  :Frown:

----------


## cty686

_MS39: Bộ tăng chỉnh 3 trục XYZ dùng thước của Mitutoyo và ray con lăn áp má 2 bên. Toàn bộ bằng nhôm còn khá mới ạ.
Giá: 700k bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc ạ._
Kích thước DxRxC và trượt bao nhiêu bạn?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Kích thước DxRxC và trượt bao nhiêu bạn?


hành trình mỗi trục là 13mm nha anh. Tổng DxRxC là 190x80x200mm ạ.

----------


## thuyetnq

Đã nhận được biến tần ,ngon bổ rẻ   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Thanks chủ thớt.

----------


## cnclaivung

định gom hết mấy con vexta 5pha của bác mà chưa kiếm ra driver, bác nào có driver hú em luôn ạ, êm đang âm mưu mini nên mua lung tung phèo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> định gom hết mấy con vexta 5pha của bác mà chưa kiếm ra driver, bác nào có driver hú em luôn ạ, êm đang âm mưu mini nên mua lung tung phèo


driver em đang có 5 con autonics MD5-HF14. Anh có chơi thì hốt xài thử.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đã nhận được biến tần ,ngon bổ rẻ    
> Thanks chủ thớt.


thanks bác đã ủng hộ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update hàng tí ạ.
*MS43:* 2 em biến tần Fuji Electric 400W chạy ở tần số lên đến 400Hz. Hàng còn khá mới và đẹp như hình ạ. Đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào hết rồi ạ. 
Giá: 850k/em. Lấy cả 2 bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.





*MS44:* có duy nhất 1 em IM804 chạy ở áp cao từ 24V - 75V dòng ổn định ở 4A và max 6A độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung. Tất cả chân cẳng đều tương thích với IM483.
Giá tàu nhanh: 300k



*MS45:* 3 bộ combo motor Vexta PK566 + Driver Vexta UDX5114N đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào. Loại này chỉ chạy full-hafl nhưng đồi với 5 pha thì chạy hafl thì không chê vào đâu được ạ. Thích hợp cho một con CNC Mini.  Một em driver còn nguyên trong bọc chưa khui luôn ạ. 
Giá: 800k/bộ. lấy cả 3 bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.



*MS46:* 2 em driver Melec D-5410 chạy vi bước hàng đã test kỹ càng. Lưu ý là driver này chỉ chạy ở chế độ 2 xung. Nếu sử dụng với BOB thì nên cần có mạch chuyển từ xung-xung sang xung-chiều ạ. Mạch này cũng dễ mua mà cũng dễ làm ạ.
Giá: 500k/em. Lấy cả 2 bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.



*MS47:* combo motor UPH599 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 750k



*MS48:*  combo motor UPH5913 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 850k.



*MS49:* 5 em Driver Vexta UDK5114N. Hàng đã được test kỹ càng. Loại này chỉ chạy full-hafl nhưng đồi với 5 pha thì chạy hafl thì không chê vào đâu được ạ. Motor chạy êm ái và mượt lắm ạ.
Giá: 700k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.



*MS50:* 5 em driver Alpha Step ASD13A-A. Dòng driver có hồi tiếp vị trí từ motor. Hàng đã được test kỹ càng, rất đẹp ạ và dây nhợ zin theo driver dài 1,5~2m gì đó. Ai lấy hết 5 bộ tặng kèm một em Motor ASM46AA.
Giá: 800k/driver kèm cáp zin ạ.



*MS51:* 11 em driver Alpha Step ASD24A-A.Dòng driver có hồi tiếp vị trí từ motor. Hàng đã được test kỹ càng và rất đẹp ạ.. 6 bộ có dây cáp motor zin theo driver dài 4m. Còn 5 bộ kia thì chỉ có dây nhợ đầy đủ chứ không dài ạ.
Giá: Bộ đủ dây cáp zin 1tr350k/bộ. Bộ đầy đủ dây 1tr200k/bộ. Ai lấy hết bao ship luôn ạ.



*MS52:* Một em Motor ASM98AC-P5. Ngoại hình chỉ bị trày tem tí tí chứ thân còn khá đẹp ạ. Đã test với Driver bên trên và chạy phà phà ạ.:-)
Giá: 650k/em.





*MS53:* 6 em driver 5 pha Autonics MD5-HF14 chạy vi bước và chạy được ở hai chế độ 1 xung và 2 xung. Hàng đã test kỹ càng chạy ngon lành. Driver xài được điện áp từ 100 đến 220VAC. Lưu ý là jack đầy dủ chỉ thiếu mỗi jack cho nguồn thôi ạ.
Giá 650k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update thêm tí ạ: 
*MS54:* Em còn 2 combo THK KR33 còn khá đẹp như hình ạ. 
Cây lớn tổng dài 480 hành trình 300, Visme phi 10 bước 10 ạ bản rộng 60 ạ. Mặt bích nguyên bản là gắn servo 100w ạ. 
Giá: 1tr5 cho một em khá đẹp ạ.
Cây nhỏ tổng dài 380 với 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ ốc, hành trình 180, víme phi 10 bước 10 ạ, bản rộng 60. Mặt bích nguyên bản là gắn servo 100w ạ.
Giá: 1tr3 cho một em khá đẹp ạ.
Ai mua cả 2 em fix còn 2tr7 ạ.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Update thêm tí ạ: 
> *MS54:* Em còn 2 combo THK KR33 còn khá đẹp như hình ạ. 
> Cây lớn tổng dài 480 hành trình 300, Visme phi 10 bước 10 ạ bản rộng 60 ạ. Mặt bích nguyên bản là gắn servo 100w ạ. 
> Giá: 1tr5 cho một em khá đẹp ạ.
> Cây nhỏ tổng dài 380 với 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ ốc, hành trình 180, víme phi 10 bước 10 ạ, bản rộng 60. Mặt bích nguyên bản là gắn servo 100w ạ.
> Giá: 1tr3 cho một em khá đẹp ạ.
> Ai mua cả 2 em fix còn 2tr7 ạ.


Ặc . Chờ em này cả tháng mà ko có, sốt ruột mới vừa mua một bộ chữa cháy. hic

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ặc . Chờ em này cả tháng mà ko có, sốt ruột mới vừa mua một bộ chữa cháy. hic


em có lâu ùi mà chưa có đăng á bác. Lỗi tại em lỗi tại em.:-)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Oài, đang rất cần cái combo dài mà mới mua mấy miếng sắt + cái bàn hết mất tiêu tiền, đáng tiếc đáng tiếc, qua tháng còn em lấy. Hay là bác giấu cái combo dài đi ạ, mùng 10/6 này em xuống Sài Gòn mua mấy thứ sẵn tiện lấy luôn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Oài, đang rất cần cái combo dài mà mới mua mấy miếng sắt + cái bàn hết mất tiêu tiền, đáng tiếc đáng tiếc, qua tháng còn em lấy. Hay là bác giấu cái combo dài đi ạ, mùng 10/6 này em xuống Sài Gòn mua mấy thứ sẵn tiện lấy luôn.


:-). Em thấy bác mua hụt của em vài món ùi. Em để dành cây dài đó cho bác ak. Khi nào lên bác cứ hú em nhé. Anh em giao lưu cafe cho vui ạ.:-)

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

OK. Vậy em cảm ơn bác trước. Sáng ngày 11/6 em xuống đến nơi. Có gì em alo cf rồi lấy hàng luôn ạ.

----------


## skydn

> Em xin update hàng tí ạ.
> *MS43:* 2 em biến tần Fuji Electric 400W chạy ở tần số lên đến 400Hz. Hàng còn khá mới và đẹp như hình ạ. Đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào hết rồi ạ. 
> Giá: 850k/em. Lấy cả 2 bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MS44:* có duy nhất 1 em IM804 chạy ở áp cao từ 24V - 75V dòng ổn định ở 4A và max 6A độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung. Tất cả chân cẳng đều tương thích với IM483.
> ...


bác còn mục MS44 con IM804 không em đặt gạch con đó nha bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> OK. Vậy em cảm ơn bác trước. Sáng ngày 11/6 em xuống đến nơi. Có gì em alo cf rồi lấy hàng luôn ạ.


Dạ bác. Em đã gói cẩn thận cho bác. Cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> bác còn mục MS44 con IM804 không em đặt gạch con đó nha bác


Mục đó em bán rồi ạ. Có gì mai em sẽ cập nhật lại nha bác.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update lại các món còn lại ạ:
*MS45:* Đang có gạch.
*MS46:* 2 em driver Melec D-5410 chạy vi bước hàng đã test kỹ càng.
*Giảm giá 50k cho mỗi em cho mau đi.*

*MS47:* combo motor UPH599 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng.
*Giảm mạnh còn 650k.*

*MS48:* combo motor UPH5913 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng.
*Giảm mạnh còn 750k.*

*MS49:* đã có gạch.
*MS50:* Driver alpha step ASD13A-A còn lại 4 em. Lưu ý là dây cáp dài đầy đủ ạ.:-). 800k/em
*MS52:* Một em Motor ASM98AC-P5. Ngoại hình chỉ bị trày tem tí tí chứ thân còn khá đẹp ạ. Đã test với Driver bên trên và chạy phà phà ạ.:-)
*Giảm giá còn 600k.*

*MS53:* *còn 4* em driver 5 pha Autonics MD5-HF14 chạy vi bước và chạy được ở hai chế độ 1 xung và 2 xung. Hàng đã test kỹ càng chạy ngon lành. Driver xài được điện áp từ 100 đến 220VAC. Lưu ý là jack đầy dủ chỉ thiếu mỗi jack cho nguồn thôi ạ.
Ms 54 em update thiếu tí. Còn combo ht180 nữa ạ.
Update thêm 1 em hộp số harmonic nữa ạ.

*MS54:* Hộp số Harmonic dạng 2 đầu cốt ra vô, cốt vào phi 14 cốt ra phi 22,5 đều có then chặn 2 đầu, tổng dài 230mm vuông 80x80mm, tỉ số truyền 1:100. Theo như em tra thì thấy lực của nó cỡ 67Nm ở đầu ra ạ. Có cái cần cao cao chìa ra là cái đầu để bơm dầu vào trong. Hộp số còn rất tốt chỉ có vài chỗ bên ngoài trầy xước tí nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì ạ.
Giá tàu nhanh 600k ạ.

----------


## sieunhim

gần tuần a đi tìm mấy con 599 điên người thì chú trưng cho a 2 con 2.8A, tìm ko đc a chuyển qua alpha hết roài thì chú trưng ra mấy con UPH  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  bùn 1s  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng nha em trai. khi nào có thì ới anh nữa nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đã nhận hàng nha em trai. khi nào có thì ới anh nữa nhé.


Dạ anh. Nhìn hàng cùng kích thước với 483 mà có vẻ cứng cáp hơn nó nhiều anh nhỉ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> gần tuần a đi tìm mấy con 599 điên người thì chú trưng cho a 2 con 2.8A, tìm ko đc a chuyển qua alpha hết roài thì chú trưng ra mấy con UPH  bùn 1s


Dạ. Em quên ko báo anh biết chứ đợt đó em có cho anh xem hình mà chắc anh ko để ý đó ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update ngày sắp hết: 
Các mặt hàng còn lại em sẽ update sau. Mới có lô IMS483 thần thánh cho các bác nào cần ạ. Hàng đẹp mới tháo tủ ra ạ. Tình hình em cập nhật luôn là có khoảng 28 chú nha. 
Giá: 350k/chú. Mua từ 3 em đổ lên em bao ship thường ạ.

----------


## vodat147

Đạt Đà Lạt lấy 4 em driver vừa call anh xong  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

mới PR con này xong ông này lôi ra bán.... quá độc , eh bữa nào đi bãi Q8 gặp anh , anh chỉ cho đúng cái con động cơ đi chung thần thánh đem về bán cho anh em luôn... nhanh lên kẻo hết là anh em chẳng biết mặt mũi à.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đạt Đà Lạt lấy 4 em driver vừa call anh xong


Đã xác nhận anh rồi ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> mới PR con này xong ông này lôi ra bán.... quá độc , eh bữa nào đi bãi Q8 gặp anh , anh chỉ cho đúng cái con động cơ đi chung thần thánh đem về bán cho anh em luôn... nhanh lên kẻo hết là anh em chẳng biết mặt mũi à.


Dạ anh. Không biết khi nào anh đi em chạy qua ạ. Èm chỉ thấy đống driver này nó ghép với mấy con vexta 2 pha nó chạy. Còn con nào hợp với nó thì em cũng chưa biết nữa:-) có anh Nam chỉ là ngon rồi. Bữa nào có đấu giá thì cho em chơi lại nha anh.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

được thôi, sẽ có 1 đợt nữa.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cho em gạch 1 con 483 về ngâm cứu .nghe mấy bác khen con này dữ quá.

----------


## Gamo

> mới PR con này xong ông này lôi ra bán.... quá độc , eh bữa nào đi bãi Q8 gặp anh , anh chỉ cho đúng cái con động cơ đi chung thần thánh đem về bán cho anh em luôn... nhanh lên kẻo hết là anh em chẳng biết mặt mũi à.


E e, nhờ tao PR mấy tháng trước nữa mày...  :Big Grin:

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Update ngày sắp hết: 
> Các mặt hàng còn lại em sẽ update sau. Mới có lô IMS483 thần thánh cho các bác nào cần ạ. Hàng đẹp mới tháo tủ ra ạ. Tình hình em cập nhật luôn là có khoảng 28 chú nha. 
> Giá: 350k/chú. Mua từ 3 em đổ lên em bao ship thường ạ.


Im483 thần thánh vật đây rồi. Nhớ cho mấy cái xinh xinh nhe Minh !

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho em gạch 1 con 483 về ngâm cứu .nghe mấy bác khen con này dữ quá.


Dạ anh. Có gì anh nhắn tin cho em dịa chỉ ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Im483 thần thánh vật đây rồi. Nhớ cho mấy cái xinh xinh nhe Minh !


Đã có cho anh những em da trắng ngần rồi ạ.:-) sắp qua đến nhà anh.:-)

----------


## nhatson

MS21: 3 bộ combo THK KR33. Tổng dài 220. Visme phi 10 bước 6. hành trình tối đa 60mm khi gỡ bỏ miếng đệm cao su.
Giá: 650k/bộ. Lấy hết tính giá 600k/bộ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz4AQFhLbtX

cái này còn ko ah?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> MS21: 3 bộ combo THK KR33. Tổng dài 220. Visme phi 10 bước 6. hành trình tối đa 60mm khi gỡ bỏ miếng đệm cao su.
> Giá: 650k/bộ. Lấy hết tính giá 600k/bộ.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz4AQFhLbtX
> 
> cái này còn ko ah?


loại này em hết rồi ạ, chỉ còn một em tương tự vậy mà nó có gắn sẵn con step size 42 luôn ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em update lại tí ạ:
*MS45:* 3 bộ combo motor Vexta PK566 + Driver Vexta UDX5114N đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào. Loại này chỉ chạy full-hafl nhưng đồi với 5 pha thì chạy hafl thì không chê vào đâu được ạ. Thích hợp cho một con CNC Mini.  Một em driver còn nguyên trong bọc chưa khui luôn ạ. 
Giá: 700k/bộ. lấy cả 3 bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.



*MS46:* 2 em driver Melec D-5410 chạy vi bước hàng đã test kỹ càng. Lưu ý là driver này chỉ chạy ở chế độ 2 xung. Nếu sử dụng với BOB thì nên cần có mạch chuyển từ xung-xung sang xung-chiều ạ. Mạch này cũng dễ mua mà cũng dễ làm ạ.
Giá: 400k/em.



*MS47:* combo motor UPH599 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 600k



*MS48:*  combo motor UPH5913 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 700k.



*MS50:* 3 em driver Alpha Step ASD13A-A. Dòng driver có hồi tiếp vị trí từ motor. Hàng đã được test kỹ càng, rất đẹp ạ và dây nhợ zin theo driver dài 1,5~2m gì đó. Ai lấy hết 5 bộ tặng kèm một em Motor ASM46AA.
Giá: 800k/driver kèm cáp zin ạ.



*MS53:* 4 em driver 5 pha Autonics MD5-HF14 chạy vi bước và chạy được ở hai chế độ 1 xung và 2 xung. Hàng đã test kỹ càng chạy ngon lành. Driver xài được điện áp từ 100 đến 220VAC. Lưu ý là chỉ còn jack cho dây motor thui ạ.
Giá 600k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.



*MS55:* Chỉ còn lại 11 em IMS483 các bác nhanh chân hốt lẹ luôn ạ. IMS483 chạy từ điện áp 12v đến 48v, dòng liên tục được 3A đỉnh được 4A, chạy vi bước lên đến 51200 xung một vòng, xung nhịp lên đến 10MHz. 
Giá: 350k/chú, lấy từ 3 chú trở lên bao ship ạ.



*MS56:* có thêm 9 em motor step 2 pha size 57 dài 75, theo như thông số tra thì em này được 1.35Nm nha các bác. Hốt về chạy với IMS483 thì khá ngon ạ.:-)
Giá: 150k/em

----------


## vodat147

Gạch 4 Em Step nếu chạy hợp với Driver mình lấy nha  :Big Grin:  
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Gạch 4 Em Step nếu chạy hợp với Driver mình lấy nha  
> Thanks


Quá ngon đi chứ

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> *MS55:* Chỉ còn lại 11 em IMS483 các bác nhanh chân hốt lẹ luôn ạ. IMS483 chạy từ điện áp 12v đến 48v, dòng liên tục được 3A đỉnh được 4A, chạy vi bước lên đến 51200 xung một vòng, xung nhịp lên đến 10MHz. 
> Giá: 350k/chú, lấy từ 3 chú trở lên bao ship ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> *MS56:* có thêm 9 em motor step 2 pha size 57 dài 75, theo như thông số tra thì em này được 1.35Nm nha các bác. Hốt về chạy với IMS483 thì khá ngon ạ.:-)
> Giá: 150k/em


Nãy mình gọi đt đặt 3 bộ (step side 57 + IMS483) bác test sớm rồi báo mình nhé. 2 bộ cũng được.
Mình cách bến xe An Sương khoảng 3km. Nếu bác có đi ngang thì alo mình hoặc hẹn chỗ nào gần gần mình chạy qua. Tks!!! (0934.036.049)

----------


## Echchum

Cho em đặt lấy 4 con step 57 nhé em vừa alo đó ạ 0989xx1989

----------


## vodat147

> Quá ngon đi chứ


Mới vào nghề còn gà để nhờ bác chủ kiểm nghiệm cái đã  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> Mới vào nghề còn gà để nhờ bác chủ kiểm nghiệm cái đã


Mình mới thử cho nó lên 1500rpm nè bác. gia tốc 2000. ko có thiết bị đo touque, chỉ dùng ngũ trảo công bóp cái cốt mà ko nổi. hihi ( test áp 40V 2A)

----------

vodat147

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em update hàng còn nha:
*MS45:* 3 bộ combo motor Vexta PK566 + Driver Vexta UDX5114N đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào. Loại này chỉ chạy full-hafl nhưng đồi với 5 pha thì chạy hafl thì không chê vào đâu được ạ. Thích hợp cho một con CNC Mini. Một em driver còn nguyên trong bọc chưa khui luôn ạ. 
Giá: 700k/bộ. lấy cả 3 tính 2tr + bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.

*MS46:* 2 em driver Melec D-5410 chạy vi bước hàng đã test kỹ càng. Lưu ý là driver này chỉ chạy ở chế độ 2 xung. Nếu sử dụng với BOB thì nên cần có mạch chuyển từ xung-xung sang xung-chiều ạ. Mạch này cũng dễ mua mà cũng dễ làm ạ.
Giá: 400k/em.

*MS47:* combo motor UPH599 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 500k nhiệt tình luôn cho mau đi ạ.

*MS48:* combo motor UPH5913 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 650k. nhiệt tình luôn cho mau đi ạ.

*MS50:* 3 em driver Alpha Step ASD13A-A. Dòng driver có hồi tiếp vị trí từ motor. Hàng đã được test kỹ càng, rất đẹp ạ và dây nhợ zin theo driver dài 1,5~2m gì đó. Ai lấy hết 5 bộ tặng kèm một em Motor ASM46AA.
Giá: 800k/driver kèm cáp zin ạ.

*MS53:* 3 em driver 5 pha Autonics MD5-HF14 chạy vi bước và chạy được ở hai chế độ 1 xung và 2 xung. Hàng đã test kỹ càng chạy ngon lành. Driver xài được điện áp từ 100 đến 220VAC. Lưu ý là chỉ còn jack cho dây motor thui ạ.
Giá 600k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.

Em xin update thêm các mặt hàng mới hốt được ạ.

*MS57:* 10 em hộp số Harmonic không độ rơ.
Đầu vào dạng cốt có then 11 li đầu ra dạng mặt bích.
Size 25, tỉ số truyền 1:80.
Mặt bích gá đặt bên ngoài vuông 150mm đường kính tròn hộp số phi 85.
Tất cả đã được vệ sinh sạch sẽ sáng bóng ạ.
Giá: 800k/em, lấy hết tính 600k/em ạ. Lưu ý là không bao ship ạ.





*MS58:* 10 em Pully nhôm loại đường kính phi ngoài 115mm phi trong 95mm cao 35mm, loại này được tháo từ 10 em harmonic phía trên ạ. loại này có 72 răng ạ.:-)
Giá: 150k/em. Lấy hết tính 100k/em ạ.



*MS59:* Cặp kiếm NSK 575x90x60mm (DxRxC) chưa tính motor, 
Visme phi 16 ren 10. 
Hành trình 340.
Con trượt dài 120mm với 4 lỗ ốc M5. 
Cặp kiếm này đã được em lắp thêm coupling + motor Vexta PK569 như hình. Tất cả đều còn rất đẹp ạ. Full một bộ khoảng hơn 10kg
Giá: em chỉ bán 1 cặp luôn giá 4tr2 ạ, bác nào muốn mua một cây thì tìm thêm ai có chung nhu cầu thì hốt chung luôn nha. Lưu ý không bao ship ạ.





*MS60:* Một em motor AC servo gắn chung với em hộp số Harmonic mã FHA-25C-100-E-BC dạng xuyên cốt. Bác nào xem có khả năng tháo em nó ra để lấy hộp số dùng thì báo em ạ.
Giá: 800k.





*MS61:* 5 em motor 5 pha Vexta PK569 kèm thắng từ phía sau. Tất cả đều khá mới và hoạt động ngon lành ạ. 
Giá: 200k/em.



*MS62:* 23 em motor 2 pha size 57 dài 54mm, hàng đã được test kỹ càng chạy ngon lành.
Giá: 60k/em.





*MS63:* một em motor Vexta size 86 PK596 kèm hộp số giảm tốc Harmonic không độ rơ tỉ số 1:50. đầu ra phi 18. Em motor này nhìn còn long lanh lắm ạ.
Giá: 600k.





*MS64:* một em Alpha Step ASM66AC còn đầu cáp cho bác nào có driver mà không có motor, còn khá đẹp ạ.
Giá: 500k.



*MS65:* một em motor Vexta PK564 kèm hộp số giảm tốc tì lệ 1:50 cốt ra phi 12.
Giá: 250k

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số harmonic ngon quá , dòng này tuổi thọ cao 10000h , bi sáng bóng thì biết chừng nào hư hỏng .....

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> hộp số harmonic ngon quá , dòng này tuổi thọ cao 10000h , bi sáng bóng thì biết chừng nào hư hỏng .....


Anh PR giúp là tuyệt vời ông mặt trời ạ.:-) cảm ơn anh nhiều ạ.:-)

----------


## hung1706

Em lay con servo MS60 nhe. Ship giup em luon ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch 2 hop số ms57 nha, cuối tuần giao giúp anh qua dh spkt nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ anh. Để em lắp lại rồi gửi anh nhé.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gạch 2 hop số ms57 nha, cuối tuần giao giúp anh qua dh spkt nhé


dạ anh. có gì anh nhắn qua số điện thoại giúp em để em dễ liên lạc ạ. :-)

----------


## hung1706

Gửi bác Minhdt_cdt10  :Big Grin: 
Con này dòng có thắng nên bác không quay được là đúng rồi hehe. Nhớ tìm giúp em con driver như hình nhé. Thanks bác ợ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ em cảm ơn anh. Có gì thấy ở đâu bán em ới cho nha.:-)

----------

hung1706

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình lấy mã số 63

bác cho địa chỉ và STK.

Hàng thì mình ở Q10 hoặc Q8, chắc nhờ bác ship viettel.




> MS63: một em motor Vexta size 86 PK596 kèm hộp số giảm tốc Harmonic không độ rơ tỉ số 1:50. đầu ra phi 18. Em motor này nhìn còn long lanh lắm ạ.
> Giá: 600k.

----------


## hung1706

> Dạ em cảm ơn anh. Có gì thấy ở đâu bán em ới cho nha.:-)


hehe thấy thì lấy giúp mình luôn chứ giang hồ nhanh tay lớm  :Big Grin: .
Mã của driver hình như là HA-655-2 chứ không phải HA-670-2 như hình đâu nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình lấy mã số 63
> 
> bác cho địa chỉ và STK.
> 
> Hàng thì mình ở Q10 hoặc Q8, chắc nhờ bác ship viettel.


Cái này em bán mất tiêu rồi anh ạ. Anh thông cảm giúp em.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> hehe thấy thì lấy giúp mình luôn chứ giang hồ nhanh tay lớm .
> Mã của driver hình như là HA-655-2 chứ không phải HA-670-2 như hình đâu nha


Dạ anh. Có em sẽ hú ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em update lại tí ạ:

*MS46:* 2 em driver Melec D-5410 chạy vi bước hàng đã test kỹ càng. Lưu ý là driver này chỉ chạy ở chế độ 2 xung. Nếu sử dụng với BOB thì nên cần có mạch chuyển từ xung-xung sang xung-chiều ạ. Mạch này cũng dễ mua mà cũng dễ làm ạ.
Giá: 400k/em.

*MS47:* combo motor UPH599 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 500k nhiệt tình luôn cho mau đi ạ.

*MS48:* combo motor UPH5913 + Driver UDX5114 của Vexta. Lưu ý loại này cũng chạy 2 xung như dòng Melec. Và cũng cần mạch chuyển để xài với BOB như Melec luôn ạ. Hàng đã test kỹ càng ạ.
Giá: 650k. nhiệt tình luôn cho mau đi ạ.

*MS50:* 3 em driver Alpha Step ASD13A-A. Dòng driver có hồi tiếp vị trí từ motor. Hàng đã được test kỹ càng, rất đẹp ạ và dây nhợ zin theo driver dài 1,5~2m gì đó. Ai lấy hết 5 bộ tặng kèm một em Motor ASM46AA.
Giá: 800k/driver kèm cáp zin ạ.

*MS53:* 3 em driver 5 pha Autonics MD5-HF14 chạy vi bước và chạy được ở hai chế độ 1 xung và 2 xung. Hàng đã test kỹ càng chạy ngon lành. Driver xài được điện áp từ 100 đến 220VAC. Lưu ý là chỉ còn jack cho dây motor thui ạ.
Giá 600k/em. Lấy hết bao ship thường bưu điện hay vịt teo ạ.

*MS57:* 8 em hộp số Harmonic không độ rơ.
Đầu vào dạng cốt có then 11 li đầu ra dạng mặt bích.
Size 25, tỉ số truyền 1:80.
Mặt bích gá đặt bên ngoài vuông 150mm đường kính tròn hộp số phi 85.
Tất cả đã được vệ sinh sạch sẽ sáng bóng ạ.
Giá: 800k/em, lấy hết tính 600k/em ạ. Lưu ý là không bao ship ạ.





*MS58:* 8 em Pully nhôm loại đường kính phi ngoài 115mm phi trong 95mm cao 35mm, loại này được tháo từ 10 em harmonic phía trên ạ. loại này có 72 răng ạ.:-)
Giá: 150k/em. Lấy hết tính 100k/em ạ.



*MS59:* Combo NSK 575x90x60mm (DxRxC) Chiều dài chưa tính motor,
Visme phi 16 ren 10. 
Hành trình 340.
Con trượt dài 120mm với 4 lỗ ốc M5. 
Cặp kiếm này đã được em lắp thêm coupling + motor Vexta PK569 như hình. Tất cả đều còn rất đẹp ạ. Full một bộ khoảng hơn 10kg
Giá: còn 1 em giá 2tr luôn ạ.





*MS61:* 3 em motor 5 pha Vexta PK569 kèm thắng từ phía sau. Tất cả đều khá mới và hoạt động ngon lành ạ. 
Giá: 200k/em.



*MS64:* một em Alpha Step ASM66AC còn đầu cáp cho bác nào có driver mà không có motor, còn khá đẹp ạ.
Giá: 400k.

----------


## writewin

mình lấy con 66 ac nhé. cho mình số tài khoản để chuyển tiền

----------


## writewin

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/...srjn31afd.jpeg

combo ngắn này còn ko nhỉ, nếu còn em lấy luôn cả 2 em, nhớ fix nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/...srjn31afd.jpeg
> 
> combo ngắn này còn ko nhỉ, nếu còn em lấy luôn cả 2 em, nhớ fix nhé


Dạ 2 combo đó em không còn nha anh. Anh nhắn tin qua sdt của em để tiện liên lạc ạ.

----------


## writewin

combo ngắn này còn ko nhỉ, nếu còn em lấy luôn cả 2 em, nhớ fix nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update vài món mới cho tuần mới ạ:
Tình hình là em mới có một lô 35 em IM483 thần thánh nữa ạ. Dòng driver 2 pha thần thánh. IMS483 chạy từ điện áp 12v đến 48v, dòng liên tục được 3A đỉnh được 4A, chạy vi bước lên đến 51200 xung một vòng, xung nhịp lên đến 10MHz. 
Giá: 350k/chú, lấy từ 3 chú trở lên bao ship ạ.



Một cặp cánh tay robot của Sony dạng Scara gồm 4 bậc tự do trong đó 3 bậc xoay quanh trục và 1 bậc tịnh tiến lên xuống bằng visme. COn robot này cao 770mm, sải cánh tay tính từ thân trụ cũng được khoảng 770mm, nặng tầm hơn 60kg (em chỉ đoán thui vì một mình em không bê nổi nó a). Toàn bộ robot sử dụng DC servo 4 chổi than cực khỏe, dây nhợ đầy dủ và còn rất dài ạ. Con robot này còn rất mới ạ. Vẫn còn tủ điện của nó nhưng em không lấy về vì không biết dùng ạ. Ai cần em có thể liên lạc hỏi thử giùm ạ.:-)
Giá: Một cặp luôn là 10tr, ai lấy lẻ thì 5tr5 một em nha.:-)

----------


## n_v_hiep

> Update vài món mới cho tuần mới ạ:
> Tình hình là em mới có một lô 35 em IM483 thần thánh nữa ạ. Dòng driver 2 pha thần thánh. IMS483 chạy từ điện áp 12v đến 48v, dòng liên tục được 3A đỉnh được 4A, chạy vi bước lên đến 51200 xung một vòng, xung nhịp lên đến 10MHz. 
> Giá: 350k/chú, lấy từ 3 chú trở lên bao ship ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> Một cặp cánh tay robot của Sony dạng Scara gồm 4 bậc tự do trong đó 3 bậc xoay quanh trục và 1 bậc tịnh tiến lên xuống bằng visme. COn robot này cao 770mm, sải cánh tay tính từ thân trụ cũng được khoảng 770mm, nặng tầm hơn 60kg (em chỉ đoán thui vì một mình em không bê nổi nó a). Toàn bộ robot sử dụng DC servo 4 chổi than cực khỏe, dây nhợ đầy dủ và còn rất dài ạ. Con robot này còn rất mới ạ. Vẫn còn tủ điện của nó nhưng em không lấy về vì không biết dùng ạ. Ai cần em có thể liên lạc hỏi thử giùm ạ.:-)
> Giá: Một cặp luôn là 10tr, ai lấy lẻ thì 5tr5 một em nha.:-)


cái này hum bữa a thuận có kiu qua xem qua rồi,mấy khớp bị vô nước kẹt cứng ngắc à.nhìn cái mặt bích nhôm mốc trắng hết nên không mua về

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vụ này nghe có vẻ ban căng nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Vụ này nghe có vẻ ban căng nhỉ


Anh yên tâm. Quan trọng là biết nó như thế nào mới dám mua đó anh. Chỉ có một con bị kẹt nhưng đã được khắc phục. Biết điểm yếu ở đâu nhắm vệ sinh được mới lấy. Hiện tại thì 2 em này rất trơn tru. Không ngon không lấy tiền ạ.:-)

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> cái này hum bữa a thuận có kiu qua xem qua rồi,mấy khớp bị vô nước kẹt cứng ngắc à.nhìn cái mặt bích nhôm mốc trắng hết nên không mua về


Với tình trang sau khi em đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ thì anh có thể qua xem và cho em biết nó có ngon không ạ.:-)

----------


## duytrungcdt

a minh chụp them tủ điện cho e xem với dc ko ạ

----------


## phuongmd

> Update thêm tí ạ: 
> *MS54:* Em còn 2 combo THK KR33 còn khá đẹp như hình ạ. 
> Cây lớn tổng dài 480 hành trình 300, Visme phi 10 bước 10 ạ bản rộng 60 ạ. Mặt bích nguyên bản là gắn servo 100w ạ. 
> Giá: 1tr5 cho một em khá đẹp ạ.
> Cây nhỏ tổng dài 380 với 2 block mỗi block 2 lỗ ốc, hành trình 180, víme phi 10 bước 10 ạ, bản rộng 60. Mặt bích nguyên bản là gắn servo 100w ạ.
> Giá: 1tr3 cho một em khá đẹp ạ.
> Ai mua cả 2 em fix còn 2tr7 ạ.


Cụ ạ nhiều thế có sao không ạ?  :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> a minh chụp them tủ điện cho e xem với dc ko ạ


Tủ điện to lắm. Cỡ 450x350x200 ak. Mà em nhắm không xài được nên không lấy ạ. Mới sáng hỏi lại thì ổng bán ùi ạ.:-)

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Tủ điện to lắm. Cỡ 450x350x200 ak. Mà em nhắm không xài được nên không lấy ạ. Mới sáng hỏi lại thì ổng bán ùi ạ.:-)


vậy ạ
thank anh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em không hiểu ý bác ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> vậy ạ
> thank anh


Dạ cảm ơn anh.:-)

----------


## ducduy9104

Con robot này full nhôm, có 3 hộp số harmonic dạng module để trong cái hộp dầu ( 1 cái full thép, 2 cái full nhôm), tất cả đều chạy DC servo sanyo, có 1 cây vít me ngắn bước 10 thì phải, nó trượt trên cái nẹp không có ray. Tủ điện của con này nhỏ như cái thùng lạnh và toàn driver Analog (nhìn vô rối như canh hẹ  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con robot này full nhôm, có 3 hộp số harmonic dạng module để trong cái hộp dầu ( 1 cái full thép, 2 cái full nhôm), tất cả đều chạy DC servo sanyo, có 1 cây vít me ngắn bước 10 thì phải, nó trượt trên cái nẹp không có ray. Tủ điện của con này nhỏ như cái thùng lạnh và toàn driver Analog (nhìn vô rối như canh hẹ ).


Cái chân đế của nó bằng cục sắt khá nặng ạ. Visme được định hướng bằng chính cái bộ xoay của trục xoay lên xuống ạ. 2 hộp số có dầu luôn ạ.:-) nhìn mà phê.:-)

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cái chân đế của nó bằng cục sắt khá nặng ạ. Visme được định hướng bằng chính cái bộ xoay của trục xoay lên xuống ạ. 2 hộp số có dầu luôn ạ.:-) nhìn mà phê.:-)


cái con servo cuối cùng nó gắn với 1 cái hộp số harmonic nhỏ truyền đai để xoay cái kẹp, 1 con servo truyền đai qua vít me có luôn cái thắng từ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nghe hấp dẫn thật. Heeeeeee
 Tóm lại nó là cái tay robot, và có thể quay lung tung được phải ko các bác?  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> cái con servo cuối cùng nó gắn với 1 cái hộp số harmonic nhỏ truyền đai để xoay cái kẹp, 1 con servo truyền đai qua vít me có luôn cái thắng từ.


Cảm ơn bác đã hỗ trợ chi tiết cho chương trình này ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Nghe hấp dẫn thật. Heeeeeee
>  Tóm lại nó là cái tay robot, và có thể quay lung tung được phải ko các bác?


:-) hy vọng khi về tay anh nó sẽ phục vụ anh chu đáo ạ. :-)

----------


## thuhanoi

> :-) hy vọng khi về tay anh nó sẽ phục vụ anh chu đáo ạ. :-)


Khi em nó ra đời em nó chảnh chọe với những chiếc otô, bây giờ em nó còn quay qua quay lại được mà chỉ còn có 5 sọi trong khi chiếc xe nát bươm mấy chăng nữa cũng được vài chục

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Khi em nó ra đời em nó chảnh chọe với những chiếc otô, bây giờ em nó còn quay qua quay lại được mà chỉ còn có 5 sọi trong khi chiếc xe nát bươm mấy chăng nữa cũng được vài chục


Nó về với anh ngocanh thì tha hồ mà chảnh chọe tiếp đó anh.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em cập nhật tình hình tí là đã hết IM483 và 2 con robot cũng đã xong ạ.
Mới hốt thêm mớ này, bác nào cần thì alo em nha.
Combo trượt THK bản 45mm, hành trình 200mm, xài visme bước 6, đi kèm là một con motor AC servo Yaskawa 50W kèm driver. Tất cả hàng còn mới và rất đẹp ạ.
Giá: 2tr2/bộ, mua hết em tính 2tr/bộ cho tròn nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao dạo này IM483 hot quá ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

anh em mình lăng xê lên quá , gốc cũng là từ tao ra , xúi bậy anh em mua hết , ai ngờ hàng USA ngon thật hehehe.... cách đây hơn 10 năm tao đã xài rồi mày , vác tiền qua sing mua hàng mới ấy.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có ai bán hàng mà được các anh lăng xê là coi như mau hết à. Cảm ơn các cụ nhiều nhiều ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em còn một bộ combo này bác nào hốt hộ em luôn ạ. Fix giá nhanh còn *1tr8* luôn cho mau ạ.
Combo NSK 575x90x60mm (DxRxC) Chiều dài chưa tính motor,
Visme phi 16 ren 10. 
Hành trình 340.
Con trượt dài 120mm với 4 lỗ ốc M5. 
combo này đã được em lắp thêm coupling + motor Vexta PK569 như hình. Tất cả đều còn rất đẹp ạ. Full một bộ khoảng hơn 10kg

----------


## skydn

> Em cập nhật tình hình tí là đã hết IM483 và 2 con robot cũng đã xong ạ.
> Mới hốt thêm mớ này, bác nào cần thì alo em nha.
> Combo trượt THK bản 45mm, hành trình 200mm, xài visme bước 6, đi kèm là một con motor AC servo Yaskawa 50W kèm driver. Tất cả hàng còn mới và rất đẹp ạ.
> Giá: 2tr2/bộ, mua hết em tính 2tr/bộ cho tròn nhé.


con này có bán riêng không bác , Em chỉ mua combo không có được không

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> con này có bán riêng không bác , Em chỉ mua combo không có được không


Soory bác. Em bán hết chỗ này rồi ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có ít hàng tùm lum bác nào cần thì ới em nhé.:-)
*MS66:* 100 cái van tiết lưu ống vào 4 nhé, có vài con ống vào 6. hàng nhật nên phần chốt gài tháo mở rất nhẹ nhàng và phần xoay điều tiết cũng êm nữa ạ.:-)
Giá: 10k/van. Lấy hết bao ship ạ.



*MS67:* 14 nút dừng khẩn cấp vuông vức, nút nhấn dạng rời cứng cáp, kích thước 70x70x57mm (chưa tính phần nút nhấn), cái này lấy tay đập kình kình cũng khó hư ạ.:-)
Giá: Lấy hết tính 75k/cái, lẻ thì 100k/cái.



*MS68:* 200 con cảm biến hành trình tháo máy nhật và dự là còn khoảng 100 em nữa chưa tháo xuống. Tất cả dây nhợ còn dài cỡ từ nửa mét hoặc có cái hơn.
Giá: từ 10 cái đổ lên thì 15k/cái, dưới 10 cái thì 20k ạ. giá rẻ cho anh em làm cữ hành trình an toàn cho máy ạ. Ai lấy tất cả em bao ship luôn ạ.:-)

----------


## huyquynhbk

e đk 10 cái công tắc hành trính + 2 cái công tắc dừng khẩn cấp nhé

----------


## Gamo

Cho anh lấy 20 con công tắc hành trình đầu cảm biến vuông góc & 20 con đầu cảm biến thẳng nhé. Đã sms cho ku

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> e đk 10 cái công tắc hành trính + 2 cái công tắc dừng khẩn cấp nhé


Ok bac. Có gì bác nhắn tin qua sdt e để em tiện gửi hàng nha.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho anh lấy 20 con công tắc hành trình đầu cảm biến vuông góc & 20 con đầu cảm biến thẳng nhé. Đã sms cho ku


Dạ anh. Khi nào anh lấy được thì hú em nha. Có đi ngang thì em quăng qua giúp ạ.:-)

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy giúp anh 10 van tiết lưu ưu tiên ống 6, 2 nút dừng khẩn cấp và 20 con cảm biến hành trình vuông góc nhé em

----------


## sieunhim

để a 10 con vuông góc, chiều đi làm về ghé lấy nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Lấy giúp anh 10 van tiết lưu ưu tiên ống 6, 2 nút dừng khẩn cấp và 20 con cảm biến hành trình vuông góc nhé em


Van tiết lưu em hết mất rồi anh ạ. Chắc anh lấy mấy cái kia nha.:-)

----------


## maxx.side

> Van tiết lưu em hết mất rồi anh ạ. Chắc anh lấy mấy cái kia nha.:-)


Ok em, lấy trc mấy món kia

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> để a 10 con vuông góc, chiều đi làm về ghé lấy nhé


Dạ anh. Có gì anh qua trước 5h nha. Nếu sau 5h thì khoảng 6h là được ạ.:-)

----------


## sieunhim

ô tê em, vậy tầm 6h a ghé nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ok em, lấy trc mấy món kia


Khi nào lấy anh cứ nhắn em nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> ô tê em, vậy tầm 6h a ghé nhé


Dạ anh. Có gì anh cứ alo em ạ.

----------


## thuyên1982

> có ít hàng tùm lum bác nào cần thì ới em nhé.:-)
> *MS66:* 100 cái van tiết lưu ống vào 4 nhé, có vài con ống vào 6. hàng nhật nên phần chốt gài tháo mở rất nhẹ nhàng và phần xoay điều tiết cũng êm nữa ạ.:-)
> Giá: 10k/van. Lấy hết bao ship ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> *MS67:* 14 nút dừng khẩn cấp vuông vức, nút nhấn dạng rời cứng cáp, kích thước 70x70x57mm (chưa tính phần nút nhấn), cái này lấy tay đập kình kình cũng khó hư ạ.:-)
> Giá: Lấy hết tính 75k/cái, lẻ thì 100k/cái.
> 
> ...


cho mình lấy mỗi loại 20 con cảm biến  này nhé.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

ms7, 8, 9 con hàng k bác, lấy e giá rẻ với

----------


## Hoang Phuong

MS65: một em motor Vexta PK564 kèm hộp số giảm tốc tì lệ 1:50 cốt ra phi 12.
Giá: 250k con k bac

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz4CNbOXvqn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> cho mình lấy mỗi loại 20 con cảm biến  này nhé.


Em hết loại u vuông góc rồi ạ. Giờ còn loại thẳng không ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> MS65: một em motor Vexta PK564 kèm hộp số giảm tốc tì lệ 1:50 cốt ra phi 12.
> Giá: 250k con k bac
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz4CNbOXvqn


Mấy thứ đó hết rồi bác ạ.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Mấy món Ms7, ms8, ms9 bác còn không

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> *MS68:* 200 con cảm biến hành trình tháo máy nhật và dự là còn khoảng 100 em nữa chưa tháo xuống. Tất cả dây nhợ còn dài cỡ từ nửa mét hoặc có cái hơn.
> Giá: từ 10 cái đổ lên thì 15k/cái, dưới 10 cái thì 20k ạ. giá rẻ cho anh em làm cữ hành trình an toàn cho máy ạ. Ai lấy tất cả em bao ship luôn ạ.:-)


Để e 10 vuông 10 thẳng nhé.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Em hết loại u vuông góc rồi ạ. Giờ còn loại thẳng không ạ. :-)


ok mai mốt mình ghé lấy nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Để e 10 vuông 10 thẳng nhé.


Vuông em hết rồi ạ. Còn mỗi loại dài ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> ok mai mốt mình ghé lấy nhé


Dạ anh. Khi nào qua cứ gọi trước cho em nha.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài cục nguồn 24 của meanwell cho bác nào cần ạ. Có switch để chọn điện vào 220 hay 110v. Hiện em đang có 10 cục 24V-4.5A và 3 cục 24V-10A. Hàng tất cả còn đẹp hết ạ. 
Giá: 24v-4.5A: 150k/em
       24V-10A:  400k/em

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Có vài cục nguồn 24 của meanwell cho bác nào cần ạ. Có switch để chọn điện vào 220 hay 110v. Hiện em đang có 10 cục 24V-4.5A và 3 cục 24V-10A. Hàng tất cả còn đẹp hết ạ. 
> Giá: 24v-4.5A: 150k/em
>        24V-10A:  400k/em


Hqua ghé quên lấy thêm 1 con nguồn. Hizz bác có nhà thì dễ rồi. Muốn mua linh tinh về nghịch mà kg có tư vấn.
À cho e hỏi cái cảm biến tiệm cận đấu dây như nào vậy @@.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hqua ghé quên lấy thêm 1 con nguồn. Hizz bác có nhà thì dễ rồi. Muốn mua linh tinh về nghịch mà kg có tư vấn.
> À cho e hỏi cái cảm biến tiệm cận đấu dây như nào vậy @@.


xin lỗi bác em không để ý. cảm biến tiệm cận thì dây nâu là dương, dây xanh dương là âm và dây đen là tín hiệu trả về ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update tình hình tí ạ:
*MS69:* 2 cặp ray 25  NSK và NB được mạ đen thui, cứng cáp. Ray loại block 4 rãnh bi, tổng dài 800mm, 2 block khi để sát nhau dài 160mm, ray còn tốt đẩy bi chạy nghe rột rột.
2 cặp này hoàn toàn giống nhau về dạng lỗ ốc của block nhưng khác nhau về dạng profile rãnh bi nhưng chung quy lại thì đều rất ngon ạ.:-)
Giá cho mỗi cặp là 1tr500.




*MS70:* 2 em ACservo Yaskawa đi kèm hộp số của hãng Harmonic Driver dạng hành tinh và độ rơ nằm khoảng 3 arcmin, tuy nhiên cảm nhận bằng tay thì không thấy rơ gì ạ.
Con lớn hộp số vuông 105mm dài cỡ 130mm, đường kính cốt ra 25mm, tỉ số truyền 1:33 Hiện tại đang được gắn với em servo 200w.
Con nhỏ hộp số vuông 70mm dài cỡ 105mm, đường kính cốt ra 16mm, tỉ số truyền 1:21 Hiện tại đang được gắn với em servo 50w.
Giá : con to 600k. con bé 200k.


*MS71:* còn một em Mitutoyo Linear Gage, một dạng đồng hổ so điện tử khá nhạy ạ. Ngõ ra dạng xung encoder dễ dàng cho bác nào chế cháo thành đồng hồ so hiện thị qua led 7 đoạn LCD hay hiển thị lên máy tính, lấy tín hiệu đó để điều khiển.:-)
Giá: 400k cho mau đi ạ






*MS72:* Bán 2 con đồng hồ so hư tặng một con đồng hồ so xịn + thêm một con alpha ASM34AK-H100 (hộp số harmonic không độ rơ tỉ số truyền 1:100), chiều dài so được là 25mm. độ chính xác 0.01mm. khá là nhạy ạ. Trên hình có con hiển thị số là con đó còn chạy được đó ạ. (con trên cùng).
Giá cho cả đống 600k




*MS73:* 3 em driver alpha step  ASD24A-A, dây nhợ chỉ còn lại như hình. Driver chạy điện 110V ạ.
Giá đẹp cho bác nào hốt hết cả ba. 2tr7 cho cả ba ạ.


*MS74:* 7 em Driver thần thánh IM483, driver step 2 pha dòng đỉnh lên đến 4A, độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung/vòng. Độ êm thì khỏi phải bàn luôn ạ.
Giá: 350k/em, lấy hết em bao ship luôn ạ.


*MS75:* 14 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
12 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 
1 con chạy được hành trình khoảng 150mm thì ngon, phần 60 gần sát phía mặt bích thì hơi sát sát tí.
1 con lúc bắt đầu chạy thì sượng khi chạy được thì nghe vèo vèo.

Giá: 12 con tốt giá 1tr1/cây. 2 con kia để giá 600k/em ạ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em lấy hết ms 70 và 71 nhé. Bác cho em stk

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy hết ms 70 và 71 nhé. Bác cho em stk


Em đã gửi qua sdt cho bác rồi ạ. Em chỉ còn ms70 ạ. Ms71 sáng có người lấy rồi ạ.

----------


## nbc

Mình lấy ms72 nhé

----------


## nbc

Mình lấy ms72 nhé

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy 2 bộ IM483  bác nhé. Cho em xin stk chuyển tiền

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình lấy ms72 nhé


MS72 em bán sáng nay luôn rồi bác ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình lấy 2 bộ kr33 (ms75), trong đó một bộ ngon và một bộ sượng nhé.
Sdt 09 35 39 31 37.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình lấy 2 bộ kr33 (ms75), trong đó một bộ ngon và một bộ sượng nhé.
> Sdt 09 35 39 31 37.


em đã nhận được tin nhắn của bác ạ.:-)

em update các món còn lại tí tí ạ:

*MS73:* 2 em driver alpha step  ASD24A-A, dây nhợ chỉ còn lại như hình. Driver chạy điện 110V ạ.
Giá đẹp 900k/em ạ.


*MS74:* 7 em Driver thần thánh IM483, driver step 2 pha dòng đỉnh lên đến 4A, độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung/vòng. Độ êm thì khỏi phải bàn luôn ạ.
Giá: 350k/em, lấy hết em bao ship luôn ạ.


*MS75:* 11 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
11 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 

Giá: 11 con tốt giá 1tr1/cây.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cập nhật là vẫn còn mớ trên. Chỉ mới bán được 2 em im483. Bác nào nhanh chân hốt hết em vẫn bao ship cho ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin Update cuối tuần tí ạ. 

*MS73:* 1 em driver alpha step  ASD24A-A, dây nhợ chỉ còn lại như hình. Driver chạy điện 110V ạ.
Giá đẹp 900k/em ạ.


*MS74:* 3 em Driver thần thánh IM483, driver step 2 pha dòng đỉnh lên đến 4A, độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung/vòng. Độ êm thì khỏi phải bàn luôn ạ.
Giá: 350k/em, lấy hết em bao ship luôn ạ.


*MS75:* 10 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
10 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 

Giá: 10 con tốt giá 1tr1/cây.

----------


## Vuongcnc

Im483 em để đó hôm nào có món gì anh lấy luôn thể.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Im483 em để đó hôm nào có món gì anh lấy luôn thể.


Cần hú em đem qua giup luôn ạ.:-). Mới có mấy em biến tần yaskawa 1.5k giống của anh nè.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin Update cuối tuần tí ạ. 

*MS73:* 1 em driver alpha step  ASD24A-A, dây nhợ chỉ còn lại như hình. Driver chạy điện 110V ạ.
Giá đẹp 900k/em ạ.



*MS75:* còn 8 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
10 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 

Giá: 8 con tốt giá 1tr1/cây.




*MS76:* 5 em biến tần 1.5kw (2 ngựa), 4 em yaskawa dòng J7 và 1 em mitsu dòng E700 (mã E720), tất cả chạy mã được 400Hz và đã được test ngon lành cành đào.
Giá 1.5tr/em. lấy tất bao ship luôn ạ..







*MS77:* Có 8 em tay quay xuất xung to nhỏ lớn bé ạ. Có 3 em bự chảng là của Fujitsu, 2 em Fanuc, 2 em Okuma và 1 em Seiki, Tất cả đã được test ngon lành cành đào, ngoại hình hơi lem lem tí sơn nhưng chạy rất 0k, tất cả đều là 5V, có một em duy nhất Okuma 12V ạ.
Giá: 350k/em ạ, lấy hết bao ship luôn ạ.





20 em IM483 thần thánh lại về thêm ạ, driver step 2 pha dòng đỉnh lên đến 4A, độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung/vòng. Độ êm thì khỏi phải bàn luôn ạ.
Giá: 350k/em, lấy hết em bao ship luôn ạ.

----------


## khangscc

Bác minh ui có cái đầu cắt er16 nào như cái trước bán cho bác saudau để em nhe

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác minh ui có cái đầu cắt er16 nào như cái trước bán cho bác saudau để em nhe


Mấy cái này hiếm lắm bác ạ. lần đầu em gặp cái đó sau 1 năm đi bán luôn đó ợ. :-)

----------


## garynguyen

Em gạch bộ quay tay okuma màu đỏ nhé, hình như nó chạy 12V phải ko bác?

----------


## itanium7000

> Em gạch bộ quay tay okuma màu đỏ nhé, hình như nó chạy 12V phải ko bác?


Mấy bộ MPG thì em thấy cấp bao nhiêu V thì nó ra pulse peak tương đương thế chứ chẳng quan trọng.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em gạch bộ quay tay okuma màu đỏ nhé, hình như nó chạy 12V phải ko bác?


Ok bác. Có gì bác nhắn tin qua sdt em để em xác nhận gửi hàng cho ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mấy bộ MPG thì em thấy cấp bao nhiêu V thì nó ra pulse peak tương đương thế chứ chẳng quan trọng.


Dạ anh. Em cứ tưởng phải cấp đúng áp nó mới chạy chứ ạ. Vì mấy con ic số chỉ chạy có 5v à. Mà nó yêu cầu 12v em nghĩ nó có con giảm áp xuống 5v rồi mới chạy dc chứ ạ. :-)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Dạ anh. Em cứ tưởng phải cấp đúng áp nó mới chạy chứ ạ. Vì mấy con ic số chỉ chạy có 5v à. Mà nó yêu cầu 12v em nghĩ nó có con giảm áp xuống 5v rồi mới chạy dc chứ ạ. :-)


Đang sẵn em nó đó bạn Minh chích 5V vô thử xem sao .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

fix mạnh các món sau cho bác nào hốt hộ em làm lô mới ạ.

*MS73:* 1 em driver alpha step  ASD24A-A, dây nhợ chỉ còn lại như hình. Driver chạy điện 110V ạ.
Giá 900k/em ạ. *(còn 800K luôn ợ)*



*MS75:* còn 8 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
10 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 

Giá: 8 con tốt giá 1tr1/cây. *(fix còn 1tr/cây ợ)*




*MS76:* 5 em biến tần 1.5kw (2 ngựa), 4 em yaskawa dòng J7 và 1 em mitsu dòng E700 (mã E720), tất cả chạy mã được 400Hz và đã được test ngon lành cành đào.
Giá 1.5tr/em. lấy tất bao ship luôn ạ.* (fix mạnh còn 1tr3/em luôn ợ)*







*MS77:* Có 8 em tay quay xuất xung to nhỏ lớn bé ạ. Có 3 em bự chảng là của Fujitsu, 2 em Fanuc, 2 em Okuma và 1 em Seiki, Tất cả đã được test ngon lành cành đào, ngoại hình hơi lem lem tí sơn nhưng chạy rất 0k, tất cả đều là 5V, có một em duy nhất Okuma 12V ạ.
Giá: 350k/em ạ, lấy hết bao ship luôn ạ.





20 em IM483 thần thánh lại về thêm ạ, driver step 2 pha dòng đỉnh lên đến 4A, độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung/vòng. Độ êm thì khỏi phải bàn luôn ạ.
Giá: 350k/em, lấy hết em bao ship luôn ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update lại tí thưa các bác ạ

fix mạnh các món sau cho bác nào hốt hộ em làm lô mới ạ.

*MS73:* 1 em driver alpha step  ASD24A-A, dây nhợ chỉ còn lại như hình. Driver chạy điện 110V ạ.
Giá 900k/em ạ. *(còn 800K luôn ợ)*



*MS75:* còn 8 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
10 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 

Giá: 8 con tốt giá 1tr1/cây. *(fix còn 1tr/cây ợ)*




*MS76:* 5 em biến tần 1.5kw (2 ngựa), 4 em yaskawa dòng J7 và 1 em mitsu dòng E700 (mã E720), tất cả chạy mã được 400Hz và đã được test ngon lành cành đào.
Giá 1.5tr/em. lấy tất bao ship luôn ạ.* (fix mạnh còn 1tr3/em luôn ợ)*







*MS77:* Còn 6 em tay quay xuất xung to nhỏ lớn bé ạ. Có 3 em bự chảng là của Fujitsu, 2 em Fanuc, 2 em Okuma và 1 em Seiki, Tất cả đã được test ngon lành cành đào, ngoại hình hơi lem lem tí sơn nhưng chạy rất 0k, tất cả đều là 5V, có một em duy nhất Okuma 12V ạ.
Giá: 350k/em ạ, lấy hết bao ship luôn ạ.





còn 15 em IM483 thần thánh lại về thêm ạ, driver step 2 pha dòng đỉnh lên đến 4A, độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung/vòng. Độ êm thì khỏi phải bàn luôn ạ.
Giá: 350k/em, lấy hết em bao ship luôn ạ.



thêm vài món tí tí nữa ạ.

*MS78:* Đầu cắt gì thì em không rõ, thấy hay hay lụm về cho anh em nào xài được thì lụm ạ, tình trạng thì em nó nặng cỡ 7.5kg (tính luôn cái mũi khoan nachi còn ngon gắn sẵn trên nó). còn quay êm ái không chút rơ sượng. Bác nào cần thông tin gì thì hú em em gửi ạ.
Giá: 500k ạ (mũi khoan nachi to cỡ này cũng gần đủ xèng rồi):-)





*MS79:* 2 e biến tần của Siemens Micromaster 420 chạy điện 1 pha hoặc 3 pha 220V, công suất 2.2kw tần số lên đến 650H, 2 em này bị mất BOP điều khiển rồi nhưng đã được em test chạy ngon lành bằng BOP của con Siemens Micromaster 440. 2 con này tương thích BOP với nhau. Hàng hịn nhưng do mất BOP nên bán giá rẻ luôn ạ.
Giá sốc: 1tr/em 2.2kw





*MS80:* 2 em ACservo Yaskawa đi kèm hộp số của hãng Harmonic Driver dạng hành tinh và độ rơ nằm khoảng 3 arcmin, tuy nhiên cảm nhận bằng tay thì không thấy rơ gì ạ.
Con hộp số to, đầu ra dạng mặt bích, tỉ số truyền em đoán cỡ 1:10 (vì đã mất mác). Hiện tại đang được gắn với em servo 750w.
Con nhỏ hộp số vuông 105mm dài cỡ 130mm, đường kính cốt ra 16mm, tỉ số truyền 1:33. Hiện tại đang được gắn với em servo 200w.
Giá : con to 1000k. con bé 600k.

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy cái đầu cắt có mũi khoan nachi nhe bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Con biến tần kia cài hộ em max 60Hz, động cơ 400w 4pole 1700rpm, với kéo giúp em cái công tắc on-off, em lấy 1 con.OK ko bác?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy cái đầu cắt có mũi khoan nachi nhe bác


Ok bác minh ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con biến tần kia cài hộ em max 60Hz, động cơ 400w 4pole 1700rpm, với kéo giúp em cái công tắc on-off, em lấy 1 con.OK ko bác?


2 con biến tần siemens có người gạch rồi bác ạ. Vỡ gạch e báo bác nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có 2 cục nguồn meanwell 400W, một cục 24V-20A và 1 cục 48V-10A. 2 cục đã được test chạy ngon lành cành đào hết ạ.
Giá: 400k/em. lấy cả 2 bao ship ạ.

----------


## skydn

> Có 2 cục nguồn meanwell 400W, một cục 24V-20A và 1 cục 48V-10A. 2 cục đã được test chạy ngon lành cành đào hết ạ.
> Giá: 400k/em. lấy cả 2 bao ship ạ.


em mới nhắn tin cho bác em lấy 2 bộ nguồn này nha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

dạ bác. em đã gửi hàng cho bác ạ.:-)

----------

skydn

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận đầu cắt có gắn mũi khoan nhé bác chủ
Nhìn ngoài xấu xí nhưng bạc đạn đúng là êm ru
Thank bác chủ

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đã nhận đầu cắt có gắn mũi khoan nhé bác chủ
> Nhìn ngoài xấu xí nhưng bạc đạn đúng là êm ru
> Thank bác chủ


Dạ cảm ơn anh. Em chỉ miêu tả đúng những gì sản phẩm có thui ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

fix mạnh các món sau cho bác nào hốt hộ em làm lô mới ạ.

*MS75:* còn 4 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
10 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 

Giá:*(fix còn 950k/cây ợ)*




*MS76:* 5 em biến tần 1.5kw (2 ngựa), 4 em yaskawa dòng J7 và 1 em mitsu dòng E700 (mã E720), tất cả chạy mã được 400Hz và đã được test ngon lành cành đào.
Giá: * (fix mạnh còn 1tr2/em luôn ợ)*







*MS77:* Còn 6 em tay quay xuất xung to nhỏ lớn bé ạ. Có 3 em bự chảng là của Fujitsu, 2 em Fanuc, 2 em Okuma và 1 em Seiki, Tất cả đã được test ngon lành cành đào, ngoại hình hơi lem lem tí sơn nhưng chạy rất 0k, tất cả đều là 5V, có một em duy nhất Okuma 12V ạ.
Giá: 350k/em ạ, lấy hết bao ship luôn ạ.





còn 11 em IM483 thần thánh lại về thêm ạ, driver step 2 pha dòng đỉnh lên đến 4A, độ phân giải lên đến 51200 xung/vòng. Độ êm thì khỏi phải bàn luôn ạ.
Giá: 350k/em, lấy hết em bao ship luôn ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update thêm ít hàng mới ạ.

5 bộ AlphaStep - loại motor có hồi tiếp,  ASD24A-A + motor ASM66AA. Hàng họ còn đẹp như mới vậy ạ. Bác nào yêu thích dòng motor có hồi tiếp vòng kín thì hốt em nó về ngay nha. Máy chạy có hồi tiếp cho an toàn ợ. Giá khá mềm luôn ạ.
Giá: 1tr3/bộ. Bác nào lấy hết em bao ship thường vịt teo luôn ạ.





Một cặp motor PK596 + driver UDX5128N, loại motor và driver loại 2.8A ạ. Cả 2 đều còn rất đẹp ạ. Động cơ cốt dài 2 đầu và dây dài lê thê ạ.:-) Giá đẹp luôn ợ.
Giá: 1tr/bộ. 





Một bộ motor pk564-H50 + driver UDK5114N còn mới và rất đẹp ạ. Loại motor có hộp số Harmonic không độ rơ tĩ số truyền 1:50 size vuông 60 ạ. motor kèm theo part gá thích hợp cho bác nào làm trục xoay A cho máy mini ạ.
Giá: 800k





2 em motor PK299 loại motor step 2 pha size 90 của VEXTA dòng lên đến 4.5A phải nói là rất khỏe ạ. Motor còn đẹp y chang hình vậy ạ chỉ có cái là cốt ra của nó hơi ngắn tí ạ nhưng không quan trọng là giá mềm ạ.kaka.
Giá: 700k/em





COn khủng long AC Servo Panasonic 750W kèm hộp số không độ rơ KAMO size khủng, cốt ra tới 30mm tỉ số truyền khá dễ thương 1:10 loại này mà làm trục xoay A thì vô đối ạ. Cầm bộ này lên mà xệ hết cả tay. Hàng đẹp cực dây nhợ còn y nguyên. Bác nào yêu thì hốt em nó ngay nha. Đè bẹp lon coca trong 1 nốt nhạc ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr2 ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update thêm vài món cho anh em nào cần ạ:

5 em acservo mitsu: 3 em 400w 1 em 200w và 1 em 100w. 
3 em 400w trong đó 2 em có thắng từ 1 em không và tất cả đều cụt dây ạ
1 em 200w còn dây đầy đủ.
Giá: 500k/em 400w, 200k/200w, 100k/100w, mua hết khuyến mãi em 200w và em 100w luôn ạ.







5 em DC servo Mitsu còn khá đẹp ạ. Loại 4 chổi than, encoder 2500xung/vòng ạ.
Giá: 700k/em. Mua hết free ship thường vịt teo ạ.







Máy mài góc, Loại này chạy bằng khí nén, hàng cực chất, gặp nhôm phang nhôm gặp thép phang thép ạ. có khả năng chỉnh góc vát tùy ý ạ.
Hàng đẹp nhưng giá thì cũng "đẹp" ạ: 3tr vnđ.









khối V kết hợp với đế từ hút mạnh cực. 
giá: 700k





2 cục nguồn. một là 5V-20A và 5V-40A một cái của mean-Well và một cái của Lamda.
Giá: 5v-20A: 150k. 5V-40A: 250k.

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy con này nhé bác
Máy mài góc, Loại này chạy bằng khí nén, hàng cực chất, gặp nhôm phang nhôm gặp thép phang thép ạ. có khả năng chỉnh góc vát tùy ý ạ.

Minh O935417382

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy con này nhé bác
> Máy mài góc, Loại này chạy bằng khí nén, hàng cực chất, gặp nhôm phang nhôm gặp thép phang thép ạ. có khả năng chỉnh góc vát tùy ý ạ.
> 
> Minh O935417382


Dạ bác. Có gì bác cứ chuyển khoản theo tài khoản BIDV cũ bữa em nhắn bác nha.

----------


## solero

Em cọc con Lambda 5V-20A nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em cọc con Lambda 5V-20A nhé.


Dạ anh. Có gì anh cứ nhắn tin vào số điện thoại của em ạ. :-)

----------


## thuyên1982

5 bộ AlphaStep - loại motor có hồi tiếp, ASD24A-A + motor ASM66AA. Hàng họ còn đẹp như mới vậy ạ. Bác nào yêu thích dòng motor có hồi tiếp vòng kín thì hốt em nó về ngay nha. Máy chạy có hồi tiếp cho an toàn ợ. Giá khá mềm luôn ạ.
Giá: 1tr3/bộ. Bác nào lấy hết em bao ship thường vịt teo luôn ạ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz4HkhpOMti
lấy hết 5 bộ bao ship bằng xe ôm đê.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> 5 bộ AlphaStep - loại motor có hồi tiếp, ASD24A-A + motor ASM66AA. Hàng họ còn đẹp như mới vậy ạ. Bác nào yêu thích dòng motor có hồi tiếp vòng kín thì hốt em nó về ngay nha. Máy chạy có hồi tiếp cho an toàn ợ. Giá khá mềm luôn ạ.
> Giá: 1tr3/bộ. Bác nào lấy hết em bao ship thường vịt teo luôn ạ.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz4HkhpOMti
> lấy hết 5 bộ bao ship bằng xe ôm đê.


5 bộ đó em bán trong ngày đăng rồi anh ạ. Anh có cần nữa không ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

tui cần nè chú , thương lượng cái lô đó đi rồi cho tui cái giá tốt , biết đâu tui lấy hết đó.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> tui cần nè chú , thương lượng cái lô đó đi rồi cho tui cái giá tốt , biết đâu tui lấy hết đó.


Dạ anh. Để bữa nào em đi đêm với ổng. Có giá tốt sẽ báo anh ạ. Mà em đã hỏi là em sẽ mua hết ạ. :-)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

fix mạnh các món sau cho bác nào hốt hộ em làm lô mới ạ.

*MS75:* còn 4 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.
10 con còn ngon vèo vèo. 

Giá:*(fix còn 950k/cây ợ)*




*MS77:* Còn 6 em tay quay xuất xung to nhỏ lớn bé ạ. Có 3 em bự chảng là của Fujitsu, 2 em Fanuc, 2 em Okuma và 1 em Seiki, Tất cả đã được test ngon lành cành đào, ngoại hình hơi lem lem tí sơn nhưng chạy rất 0k, tất cả đều là 5V, có một em duy nhất Okuma 12V ạ.
Giá: 350k/em ạ, lấy hết bao ship luôn ạ.





Một cặp motor PK596 + driver UDX5128N, loại motor và driver loại 2.8A ạ. Cả 2 đều còn rất đẹp ạ. Động cơ cốt dài 2 đầu và dây dài lê thê ạ.:-) Giá đẹp luôn ợ.
Giá: 1tr/bộ. 





Một bộ motor pk564-H50 + driver UDK5114N còn mới và rất đẹp ạ. Loại motor có hộp số Harmonic không độ rơ tĩ số truyền 1:50 size vuông 60 ạ. motor kèm theo part gá thích hợp cho bác nào làm trục xoay A cho máy mini ạ.
Giá: 800k





còn 1 em motor PK299 loại motor step 2 pha size 90 của VEXTA dòng lên đến 4.5A phải nói là rất khỏe ạ. Motor còn đẹp y chang hình vậy ạ chỉ có cái là cốt ra của nó hơi ngắn tí ạ nhưng không quan trọng là giá mềm ạ.kaka.
Giá: 700k/em (fix còn 600k ạ)





COn khủng long AC Servo Panasonic 750W kèm hộp số không độ rơ KAMO size khủng, cốt ra tới 30mm tỉ số truyền khá dễ thương 1:10 loại này mà làm trục xoay A thì vô đối ạ. Cầm bộ này lên mà xệ hết cả tay. Hàng đẹp cực dây nhợ còn y nguyên. Bác nào yêu thì hốt em nó ngay nha. Đè bẹp lon coca trong 1 nốt nhạc ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr2 ạ. (fix mạnh còn 1000k)







5 em DC servo Mitsu còn khá đẹp ạ. Loại 4 chổi than, encoder 2500xung/vòng ạ.
Giá: 700k/em. Fix còn 600k/em ạ.








khối V kết hợp với đế từ hút mạnh cực. 
giá: 500k





còn 1 cục nguồn. 5V-40A của mean-Well 
Giá:  200k.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có vài món up cho bác nào cần:

bàn từ tháo từ máy mài kích thước 150x450mm. lực hút cực mạnh chỉ cần xoay và xoay không cần điện cho bàn từ này nhé. Hàng còn đẹp ạ. Thích hợp làm bàn máy cho bác nào làm máy ăn kim loại ạ. hút hút hút.:-)
Giá: 5000k.







2 hộp số SHIMPO như hình. Một loại đầu ra dang cốt một loại ra dạng mặt bích ạ. Loại dạng cốt tỉ số truyền 1:25. dạng ra mặt bích 1:21. 
Cả 2 bán 800k ạ.













Môtj bộ combo của Yamaha hành trình đưoc 270mm bước 20 dạng 1 thanh trượt một visme có kèm thêm con yaskawa 100w. hàng cực đẹp ạ.
Giá: 2tr5

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Minh ơi con PK299 anh lấy nhé. lần sau gặp anh lấy.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Minh ơi con PK299 anh lấy nhé. lần sau gặp anh lấy.


Dạ anh. :-).

----------


## Hoang Phuong

bac Minhdt còn động cơ step 86 nào k, cho e 1 con nhé, giá rẻ hi  :Smile:  alo e 0905096673

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

dạo này hết hàng về nữa rồi cộng thêm mưa gió hết lúa ăn nên bán đỡ đám sắt vụn kiếm lúa ăn ạ.
mớ alpha step ASD24A-A và motor ASM66AA. Có 5 bộ tất cả ạ.
Giá: 1500k/bộ. Lấy hết free ship luôn ạ.
chúng nó đây ạ:

----------


## Tuancoi

> dạo này hết hàng về nữa rồi cộng thêm mưa gió hết lúa ăn nên bán đỡ đám sắt vụn kiếm lúa ăn ạ.
> mớ alpha step ASD24A-A và motor ASM66AA. Có 5 bộ tất cả ạ.
> Giá: 1500k/bộ. Lấy hết free ship luôn ạ.
> chúng nó đây ạ:


Loại này có thắng từ ko bạn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Loại này ko có thắng từ anh ạ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

rảnh rỗi mưa gió em lên fix giá vài món cho mau đi ạ:
có vài món up cho bác nào cần:

bàn từ tháo từ máy mài kích thước 150x450mm. lực hút cực mạnh chỉ cần xoay và xoay không cần điện cho bàn từ này nhé. Hàng còn đẹp ạ. Thích hợp làm bàn máy cho bác nào làm máy ăn kim loại ạ. hút hút hút.:-)
Giá: 5000k. (fix 4500k)







2 hộp số SHIMPO như hình. Một loại đầu ra dang cốt một loại ra dạng mặt bích ạ. Loại dạng cốt tỉ số truyền 1:25. dạng ra mặt bích 1:21. 
Cả 2 bán 800k ạ. (fix còn 700k)













Môtj bộ combo của Yamaha hành trình đưoc 270mm bước 20 dạng 1 thanh trượt một visme có kèm thêm con yaskawa 100w. hàng cực đẹp ạ.
Giá: 2tr5 (fix còn 2tr3)







mớ alpha step ASD24A-A và motor ASM66AA. Có 5 bộ tất cả ạ.
Giá: 1500k/bộ. (fix còn 1400k/bộ ạ)

----------


## GORLAK

Mình gạch 3 bộ Alpha keng nhất nhe, inbox stk nhé.

----------


## thuyên1982

mình lấy hai hộp số nhé.

----------


## cnclaivung

còn 2 bộ alpha em hốt luôn nhé, cho xin lại thông tin

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> mình lấy hai hộp số nhé.


Dạ anh. Có gì anh liên hệ qua sdt của em để em gửi stk nha. Vì điện thoại bàn của anh em ko gửi được ạ.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình gạch 3 bộ Alpha keng nhất nhe, inbox stk nhé.


Dạ anh. Em mới nt cho anh ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> còn 2 bộ alpha em hốt luôn nhé, cho xin lại thông tin


Em vừa nhắn cho anh xong ạ

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cụ laivung dạo này gôm hàng dữ hén

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Để em 2 bộ 66 còn lại nha cụ. Sđt 0983738639

----------


## thuyên1982

> Dạ anh. Có gì anh liên hệ qua sdt của em để em gửi stk nha. Vì điện thoại bàn của anh em ko gửi được ạ.


mai mình ghé nhà lấy nhé.

----------


## cnclaivung

đưa qua cho Nguyên Khâm Hiếu nha cụ
thank,

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> mai mình ghé nhà lấy nhé.


Dạ anh. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> đưa qua cho Nguyên Khâm Hiếu nha cụ
> thank,


Dạ. Ảnh có liên lạc với em rồi ah.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có vài món cho lên sàn cho bác nào cần ạ:

2 em motor pana như hình 
giá: 500/2 em.





một em có hộp số vuông
Giá 400k.







một em driver yaskawa 220v - 200W SGDA-02AP dây nhọ còn như hình,
giá 700k





một em motor của sanyo 1.2kW như hình:
Giá: 800k





combo hành trình 300mm đi kèm một em motor yaskawa 200v-100W truyền bẳng đai. Hàng của Mẽo nên visme bước cũng mẽo ạ, bước 127mm/10 vòng visme tức 12.7mm/vòng.
giá: 1tr5





2 em motor như hình:
Giá 400k/1 em







có một em harmonic size 25 tỉ số truyền 1:80 dạng mặt bích như hình
Giá 700k







có khoảng 100em motor như hình loại step 2 pha 2A
Giá: 40k/em từ 10 con trở lên lấy 35k

----------


## huanpt

Mình lấy driver yaskawa 220v - 200W SGDA-02AP.

Bác nhắn thông tin vào hộp thư giúp. Thks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình lấy driver yaskawa 220v - 200W SGDA-02AP.
> 
> Bác nhắn thông tin vào hộp thư giúp. Thks


Tí em ghé anh em gọi ạ. Thanks anh.

----------


## GORLAK

a tạm gạch cái combo nhé, báo lại kích thước chính xác dùm a

----------


## maxx.side

Step 2 pha 40k là size 42 hay 57 vậy em

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Step 2 pha 40k là size 42 hay 57 vậy em


Size 57 nha anh. Số lượng lớn ạ. :-)

----------


## meoconred

MS11: 5 cục lọc nguồn loại mini.
Giá 50k/em. 


Còn cái này không bạn?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> MS11: 5 cục lọc nguồn loại mini.
> Giá 50k/em. 
> 
> 
> Còn cái này không bạn?


cái monddosd em hết rồi nha anh.:-)

----------


## huanpt

> Mình lấy driver yaskawa 220v - 200W SGDA-02AP.
> Bác nhắn thông tin vào hộp thư giúp. Thks






> Tí em ghé anh em gọi ạ. Thanks anh.


Chờ mãi chả thấy gọi, sáng nay hỏi lại, bác chủ tưởng đã bán cho mình hôm qua. 

Buồn nhè nhẹ.  :Frown:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Chờ mãi chả thấy gọi, sáng nay hỏi lại, bác chủ tưởng đã bán cho mình hôm qua. 
> 
> Buồn nhè nhẹ.


Sr bác vì sơ xuất của em ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

fix giá mạnh cho mau đi ạ.
combo hành trình 300mm đi kèm một em motor yaskawa 200v-100W truyền bẳng đai. Hàng của Mẽo nên visme bước cũng mẽo ạ, bước 127mm/10 vòng visme tức 12.7mm/vòng.
giá: 1tr5 (fix còn 1tr3)





up thêm vài nữa ạ.:-)
có mấy em plc của mitsu dòng fx1 (đời hơi cũ tí) nhưng đã vẫn còn xài ngon lành cành đào. Đã test ngon lành cành chuối ạ.:-) hàng cũ nên giá cũng mềm ạ.
FX1-48MT +Mờ rộng: 800k
FX1-16MR:               550k
FX1-32MR:               650k







2 em biến tần của Hitachi L100 loại 2.2kw (3HP) và 5.5kw (8HP) tần số đàu ra đạt từ 0-360Hz. Hàng đã được test ngon lành cành ổi ạ.
Hitachi L100 2.2kw (3HP) : 2tr
Hitachi L100 5.5kw (8HP) : 3.8tr









cái máy bơm chân không như hình ạ. máy còn mới và đẹp lắm ạ. đã test tất cả còn chạy ngon.
Giá: 1tr/em ạ.







còn 2 bộ alpha step ASD24A-A và motor ASM66AA (loại motor có hồi tiếp vòng kín) dùng điện 110v đã test chạy ngon lành ạ.
Giá: 1tr4/bộ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

thêm cục nguồn chắc dành cho máy chủ của HP to đùng đùng công suất 925W xuất xứ từ Mẽo luôn ạ. linh kiện bên trong thì khỏi chê luôn ạ. còn đẹp cứng.:-)
Giá 600k

----------


## maxx.side

Anh lấy bộ combo nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Anh lấy bộ combo nhé


Bộ combo sáng có bác kia lấy rồi anh ạ. Anh thông cảm giúp em. :-)

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác chủ cho em cái mark trên cái đầu bơm em xem thử với ah.?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> --- Bác chủ cho em cái mark trên cái đầu bơm em xem thử với ah.?


Nó nè anh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em có khoảng 100 con LCD 128x64 graphics hàng tháo máy còn chạy phà phà ạ. Bác nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ em nhé. Hàng ngon giá tôt chỉ có hơi xước nhẹ nhẹ màn do tháo ko cẩn thận. 
Giá mềm xèo: 65k/em.. lấy trên 10 em tính 60k thôi ạ.







và một mớ nút nhấn cho bác nào xài ạ. Loại nút to ạ. Tháo chung với màn hình ạ.
10k/một ạ

----------


## maithieugia

còn 2 bộ alpha step ASD24A-A và motor ASM66AA (loại motor có hồi tiếp vòng kín) dùng điện 110v đã test chạy ngon lành ạ.
Giá: 1tr4/bộ

[/QUOTE]
mấy bộ alpha này còn ko bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Tặng bác nào 2 cái cục này. Hồi đó nghịch mà cũng ko biết nghịch gì nên tặng ạ. Ai cần thì cmt em ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

tớ xin nhé , về xem nó là gì.

----------


## ngocsut

chà, minh còn cái camera nào có ống kính thụt thò thì ới mình nhé

----------


## anhcos

> tớ xin nhé , về xem nó là gì.


Nam nhường lại cho anh đi, thấy đồ quang là hơi máu rồi.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> tớ xin nhé , về xem nó là gì.


Dạ anh. Bữa nào mang qua cống nạp ạ. :-)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> còn 2 bộ alpha step ASD24A-A và motor ASM66AA (loại motor có hồi tiếp vòng kín) dùng điện 110v đã test chạy ngon lành ạ.
> Giá: 1tr4/bộ


mấy bộ alpha này còn ko bác[/QUOTE]

Em hết rồi nha bác.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> chà, minh còn cái camera nào có ống kính thụt thò thì ới mình nhé


Dạ anh. :-)

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi để anh anhcos nghiên cứu nha , anh muốn biết nó là cái gì thôi chứ không phải đối tượng anh thích , anh anhcos cứ liên lạc với chú Minh nhé.

Ông anhcos chuyên về quang và hình ảnh nên món đó tốt nhất để anh ấy nghiên cứu.

----------

anhcos, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> thôi để anh anhcos nghiên cứu nha , anh muốn biết nó là cái gì thôi chứ không phải đối tượng anh thích , anh anhcos cứ liên lạc với chú Minh nhé.
> 
> Ông anhcos chuyên về quang và hình ảnh nên món đó tốt nhất để anh ấy nghiên cứu.


Dạ anh. Có gì khi nào anh qua em rồi em đưa anh luôn nha anh Anh.

----------

anhcos

----------


## baoseo

Thớt còn im483 kg?. Thank.

----------


## GORLAK

> còn 2 bộ alpha step ASD24A-A và motor ASM66AA (loại motor có hồi tiếp vòng kín) dùng điện 110v đã test chạy ngon lành ạ.
> Giá: 1tr4/bộ


mấy bộ alpha này còn ko bác[/QUOTE]

DO bể kế hoạch nên bán lại 3 bộ Alpha lấy cảu ku minhdt luôn, giá 1tr3/1 bộ, free ship. Bác cần alo mình nhé.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

em gạch 3 bộ nha bác

----------


## GORLAK

> em gạch 3 bộ nha bác


ok bác, liên hệ  mình sớm nhé, ai tới trc mình gả cho ng đó  :Smile:

----------


## haki

> ok bác, liên hệ  mình sớm nhé, ai tới trc mình gả cho ng đó


tối hqua e đặt gạch r cơ mà bác

----------


## GORLAK

Sorry bác, mình pm xong bác gọi nên giờ bác nào chuyển sớm thì mình chuyển cho ng đó ợ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Sorry bác, mình pm xong bác gọi nên giờ bác nào chuyển sớm thì mình chuyển cho ng đó ợ.


Bác nói vậy đâu được. Phải có người trước người sau. Lỡ có 10 cùng chuyển khoản cho bác rồi hàng đâu bác giao đây. Buôn bán kiểu này mập mờ quá.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác nói vậy đâu được. Phải có người trước người sau. Lỡ có 10 cùng chuyển khoản cho bác rồi hàng đâu bác giao đây. Buôn bán kiểu này mập mờ quá.


Thú thật là có tới mấy bác gạch đá lung tung xong giờ trốn ở cái lỗ nào mình cũng chả biết, nt liên lạc thì bể bạch tùm lum. Có gì bác thông cảm. Còn việc mua bán thì ai gạch xin nói rõ, rồi tranh thủ trao đổi chứ ì ạch vài 3 hôm mới có tin trl thì thôi chắc mình chết.

----------


## GORLAK

> tối hqua e đặt gạch r cơ mà bác


E có đặt gạch thì nt xác nhận là có mua ko mình để, gạch xong im re chả nói năng gì thì chắc chờ tới Tết Congo.

----------


## Tuancoi

Trả lại cái Toppic cho bác Minhdt đi các bác ơi.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác mình gửi hàng cho em chưa vậy?

----------


## haki

> E có đặt gạch thì nt xác nhận là có mua ko mình để, gạch xong im re chả nói năng gì thì chắc chờ tới Tết Congo.


hôm đó e nhờ bác hàn cái jack nối r cho e xin số tài khoản bac ok rồi. hôm sau lại nhận gạch ng khác, làm ăn rất linh tinh nên e chán chả buồn nhắn lại.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác mình gửi hàng cho em chưa vậy?


Đã gửi hàng cho bác từ lơ mơ sáng gà gáy nha. :-) thanks bác đã ủng hộ ạ.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

thông tin cái mớ nút bấm bác chủ. bác ship COD hết về ninh thuận nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> thông tin cái mớ nút bấm bác chủ. bác ship COD hết về ninh thuận nha.


E còn chắc cũng gần 100 con ạ. Bác lấy hết luôn ko ạ.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> E còn chắc cũng gần 100 con ạ. Bác lấy hết luôn ko ạ.


bác đếm đi,mua nhiều giảm giá chứ. có thêm gì hay thì show zalo nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em còn 87 con nhưng dành cho chú kia 10 cái ùi ạ nên còn 77 cái nha anh. Mai em sẽ báo kết quả lại cho anh ạ. :-)

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> update hàng còn lại tí aj.
> 
> *MS29:* Một bộ cảm biến đo, hiển thị và xuất tín hiệu ra từ Loadcell F340. Sau khi tra mã một hồi thì thấy khối lượng đo của nó lên đến 20kN~50kN (tương đương 2 ~ 5 tấn). Nguyên một bộ đầy đủ đồng hồ đo xuất tín hiệu + cảm biến còn mới toanh.
> Giá: 700k


 Hi anh
Cho em đặt gạch MS29, mà không biết bán chưa ạ? Với cái bàn từ luôn ạ?

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Có cái cục này không biết nó dùng làm gì. Bác nào cần thấy hay chế cháo được gì thi hốt em nó về nghiên cứu nha. Hiện tại nó dùng đai để truyền, cốt ra tới 21mm ạ. Hình em nó bên dưới và giá em nó cũng bên đưới luôn ạ.
> Giá: 250k ạ.


Cái này còn không hà bác chủ? Với lại cái MS33: Một cái hút chân không Orion KRX3 luôn?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cái này còn không hà bác chủ? Với lại cái MS33: Một cái hút chân không Orion KRX3 luôn?


Mấy món anh hỏi em bán hết rồi nha anh. Còn cái bàn từ nha anh. Có gì anh nhăn tin vào sdt e nha.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

mấy nay bận quá thứ 3 đi chuyển tiền nha. show lại stk hôm bữa đập cái lap mất hết thông tin.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ anh. Em có gửi lại qua zalo cho anh rồi ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có vài thứ up lên anh em nào cần thì alo em ạ.:-)

đầu tiên là 2 cặp ray
một là của NB SGL25 tổng dài 800mm. Ray được mạ đen thui chống rỉ sét tốt. mỗi block dài 80mm. ray con bót trượt bi kêu rột rột ạ.:-) 
Giá: 1tr600k
hai là ray của THK dòng SNR25 tổng dài 790mm. Ray được mạ đen thui chống rỉ sét tốt. mỗi block dài 80mm. ray con bót trượt bi kêu rột rột ạ.Loại ray chịu tải dọc chịu siêu cứng ạ. Ultra rigid. 
Giá: 1tr700k









Có dư 6 block của ray 25 loại dài 110mm ngang 47mm. block đã được vệ sinh sạch sẽ sáng bóng ạ. hàng đẹp giá đẹp luôn ạ.
Giá 300k/block







tiếp là cặp ray 20 THK SSR20.  Ray được mạ đen thui chống rỉ sét tốt. Có 2 cây một cây dài 1540mm và một cây 1440mm.
Giá: 2200k.







cặp ray THK bản 15 với 8 block loại có cánh được mạ đen thui từ ray đến block ạ. Hàng đẹp không tì vết. Tỏng dài 1m7 ạ. Không xài hết thì cắt đôi ra được 2 cặp ray 15 cũng khá dài mỗi ray 2 block là ngon luôn.
Giá 1tr8





Một cái bàn nâng hạ đẹp long lanh luôn ạ. Được tăng đưa lên xuông bằng con step size 42 5 pha của vexta. Dẫn hướng bằng 3 cặp ray con lăn áp má sáng đẹp long lanh luôn ạ. Có thể xoay tay cho lên xuống bằng tay quay sau motor ạ. Hành trình lên xuống được hơn 10mm ạ. Dộ chính xác khá cao ạ. mỡ bò cho visme còn vàng óng luôn ạ.
Giá: 900k.







http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/...ps9cavrlr6.jpg

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray NB 2hay 4 rãnh bi vậy bác.nhìn ko rõ hình như 4 rãnh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cặp ray NB 2hay 4 rãnh bi vậy bác.nhìn ko rõ hình như 4 rãnh


Cái này 4 rãnh bi anh ạ. Đẹp và bót lắm ạ. :-)

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Em còn 87 con nhưng dành cho chú kia 10 cái ùi ạ nên còn 77 cái nha anh. Mai em sẽ báo kết quả lại cho anh ạ. :-)


con k minh gach 3 bo

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cái này 4 rãnh bi anh ạ. Đẹp và bót lắm ạ. :-)


Vua sms voi bac .em gach cap nay nhe

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update còn vài món sau bác nào hốt đucợ nào thì báo em ạ.

*MS75:* còn 3 bộ combo KR33A, tổng dài 385, bản rộng 60, Visme bước 10, hành trình 210mm, block 4 lỗ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi tổng dài 70mm tất cả còn ngon cả.


Giá:*(fix còn 900k/cây ợ)*




*MS77:* Còn 6 em tay quay xuất xung to nhỏ lớn bé ạ. Có 3 em bự chảng là của Fujitsu, 2 em Fanuc, 2 em Okuma và 1 em Seiki, Tất cả đã được test ngon lành cành đào, ngoại hình hơi lem lem tí sơn nhưng chạy rất 0k, tất cả đều là 5V, có một em duy nhất Okuma 12V ạ.
Giá: 350k/em ạ, (fix mạnh còn 250k/em ạ)





bàn từ tháo từ máy mài kích thước 150x450mm. lực hút cực mạnh chỉ cần xoay và xoay không cần điện cho bàn từ này nhé. Hàng còn đẹp ạ. Thích hợp làm bàn máy cho bác nào làm máy ăn kim loại ạ. hút hút hút.:-)
Giá: 5000k. (fix 4500k)







em biến tần của Hitachi L100 loại và 5.5kw (8HP) tần số đàu ra đạt từ 0-360Hz. Hàng đã được test ngon lành cành ổi ạ.
Hitachi L100 5.5kw (8HP) : 3.8tr (fix gốc còn 3tr5 cho mau đi ạ)









thêm cục nguồn chắc dành cho máy chủ của HP to đùng đùng công suất 925W xuất xứ từ Mẽo luôn ạ. linh kiện bên trong thì khỏi chê luôn ạ. còn đẹp cứng.:-)
Giá 600k (fix gốc còn 400k)









em có khoảng 100 con LCD 128x64 graphics hàng tháo máy còn chạy phà phà ạ. Bác nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ em nhé. Hàng ngon giá tôt chỉ có hơi xước nhẹ nhẹ màn do tháo ko cẩn thận. 
Giá mềm xèo: 65k/em.. lấy trên 10 em tính 60k thôi ạ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Máy em MS 77 có xài được mach3 không a.em dùng lấy Z0. nếu được em gạch 1 em ngon ngon ah.
Hướng dẫn đấu nối luôn nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Minh ơi, mấy cái quay ms77 em làm thành 1 cái pannel cho mach3 đi em. Gồm 1 cái công tắc xoay XYZ, 1 cái tay quay để quay và hướng dẫn đấu nối vào BOB. Bảo đảm đắt như tôm tươi vậy. Anh dùng bàn phím nhấp nhấp mà nó đi nhanh quá.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Minh ơi, mấy cái quay ms77 em làm thành 1 cái pannel cho mach3 đi em. Gồm 1 cái công tắc xoay XYZ, 1 cái tay quay để quay và hướng dẫn đấu nối vào BOB. Bảo đảm đắt như tôm tươi vậy. Anh dùng bàn phím nhấp nhấp mà nó đi nhanh quá.


Nếu được vậy em gạch 1 cái nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Minh ơi, mấy cái quay ms77 em làm thành 1 cái pannel cho mach3 đi em. Gồm 1 cái công tắc xoay XYZ, 1 cái tay quay để quay và hướng dẫn đấu nối vào BOB. Bảo đảm đắt như tôm tươi vậy. Anh dùng bàn phím nhấp nhấp mà nó đi nhanh quá.


Cái này hay nè. Để em lưu ý điều này. Nghiên cứu thử xem sao. :-)

----------


## Nam CNC

bàn từ nhìn mê quá mà chẳng biết làm gì , để nó ế ế giảm giá 50% dịp noel rồi hốt sau chưa muộn.

----------

Luyến

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> bàn từ nhìn mê quá mà chẳng biết làm gì , để nó ế ế giảm giá 50% dịp noel rồi hốt sau chưa muộn.


Hehe. Cái này em bán hộ ông anh nên chắc đến mùa chuối năm nào đó ổng giảm giá em sẽ báo anh liền.kaka.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đang có vài cái bàn thép cực đẹp mới tháo trên máy xuống luôn ạ. Bác nào thik dựng con máy mini gọi là cứng khừ thì liên lạc em lấy bàn nhé. Đảm bảo máy có bàn này thì chắc càng thêm chắc. :-)
Kích thước tấm thép mặt bàn: 680x660x15mm làm bằng thép được phay phẳng dày 15 li nặng 52kg ạ. 
Kích thước bàn sắt bên dưới: 700x680x650mm dùng sắt hộp 5 li nặng 70kg ạ.
Giá: 1tr8 cho cái bàn cực đẹp ạ. Em mua 12k/kg. Nay bán 15k/kg. Kiếm tiền xăng xe chuyển từ nơi xa về ạ. :-)

----------


## legiao

Gạch 1 cái bàn có mặt luôn nhé bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gạch 1 cái bàn có mặt luôn nhé bác


Ok bác. Tí Em xem có gọi dc viettel em kêu nó chở cho bác luôn ạ. Thanks bác.

----------


## GOHOME

> Em đang có vài cái bàn thép cực đẹp mới tháo trên máy xuống luôn ạ. Bác nào thik dựng con máy mini gọi là cứng khừ thì liên lạc em lấy bàn nhé. Đảm bảo máy có bàn này thì chắc càng thêm chắc. :-)
> Kích thước tấm thép mặt bàn: 680x660x15mm làm bằng thép được phay phẳng dày 15 li nặng 52kg ạ. 
> Kích thước bàn sắt bên dưới: 700x680x650mm dùng sắt hộp 5 li nặng 70kg ạ.
> Giá: 1tr8 cho cái bàn cực đẹp ạ. Em mua 12k/kg. Nay bán 15k/kg. Kiếm tiền xăng xe chuyển từ nơi xa về ạ. :-)
> 
> Đính kèm 27116
> 
> Đính kèm 27117
> 
> Đính kèm 27118





> Ok bác. Tí Em xem có gọi dc viettel em kêu nó chở cho bác luôn ạ. Thanks bác.


Gạch một bộ nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ok bác. Ko biết bác ở đâu ạ. Có gì bác nhắn vào sdt giúp em nhé.

----------


## winstarvn

> update còn vài món sau bác nào hốt đucợ nào thì báo em ạ.
> 
> 
> *MS77:* Còn 6 em tay quay xuất xung to nhỏ lớn bé ạ. Có 3 em bự chảng là của Fujitsu, 2 em Fanuc, 2 em Okuma và 1 em Seiki, Tất cả đã được test ngon lành cành đào, ngoại hình hơi lem lem tí sơn nhưng chạy rất 0k, tất cả đều là 5V, có một em duy nhất Okuma 12V ạ.
> Giá: 350k/em ạ, (fix mạnh còn 250k/em ạ)


Cái trên cùng bên trái loại có đèn vàng còn không bác? Còn thì cho em gạch cái này nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cái trên cùng bên trái loại có đèn vàng còn không bác? Còn thì cho em gạch cái này nha.


cái đó em bán mất rồi ạ. Còn 2 con to kế bên anh xài đỡ được không ạ. cái đèn của con đó cung không có. chỉ là cái vỏ đèn thôi ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có vài cái hộp inox chắc, đẹp cho bác nào dùng để đựng đồ dùng kim loại ví dụ như ốc nhái hay mấy dụng cụ cơ khí cờ lê mỏ lết tua vít này nọ, nguyên bản của nó là cái hộp điện gì đó nay không xài nữa nên đem làm hộp đựng đồ.:-)
Kích thước 105x105x160.
Giá: 60k/cái.Lấy từ 5 cái tính 50k/cái. Có tất cả 18 chú ạ.:-)







Tiếp đến là cái tủ điện khá cứng chắc cho ai có nhu cầu đẹp, chắc và bền ạ. nghĩ đến cái tấm lót bắt thiết bị điện lên mà taro được ren để bắt lên là em thấy nó chắc lắm ạ. Tủ có sẵn lưới tản nhiệt thông gió 2 bên. Có lỗ ra vô dây điện khá đẹp ạ. Tủ dạng nằm ngang và mở cánh 2 bên ạ.:-)
Kích thước: 800x300x350. 
Giá: 700k cho cái tủ quá đẹp.







Có mấy cái driver step 5 pha vexta dùng điện một chiều DC được băt tích hợp 4 bo trên một bảng mạch nhìn rất chuyên nghiệp ạ. Dây nguồn chung cho 4 bo và dây tín hiệu điều khiển được nối chung về một bus nên rất tiện gọn ạ.
Giá: 1tr4/tất cả.

----------


## thuyên1982

cho mình lấy tủ điện nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> có vài cái hộp inox chắc, đẹp cho bác nào dùng để đựng đồ dùng kim loại ví dụ như ốc nhái hay mấy dụng cụ cơ khí cờ lê mỏ lết tua vít này nọ, nguyên bản của nó là cái hộp điện gì đó nay không xài nữa nên đem làm hộp đựng đồ.:-)
> Kích thước 105x105x160.
> Giá: 60k/cái.Lấy từ 5 cái tính 50k/cái. Có tất cả 18 chú ạ.:-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cho xin cái mã số của driver đi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> cho mình lấy tủ điện nhé


cái tủ em bán liền luôn rồi anh ạ.:-) thanks anh đã quan tâm ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho xin cái mã số của driver đi


cái driver no băt lên bảng mach tích hợp kiểu gì ak mà em không nhìn thấy mã của nó. loại này thường là csd5814 ak anh.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em còn 2 con biến tần 5.5kw của mitsu FR_E520 đã test chạy phà phà ạ. Không có panel điều khiển, cái này thì các bác yên tâm. Em có thể đi mượn panel về set cho các bác được ạ. Bác nào mua em sẽ set sẵn cho bác đó ạ. Loại này setup lên chạy cỡ 3-4 con spindle 1.5kw vô tư ạ. Hàng này nếu bác nào không quan trọng hình thức thì lụm về chạy quá ngon. Vì giá quá thơm ạ.:-)
Giá: 2tr2/1 chú. Bao ship thường vịt teo. Lấy cả 2 còn 4tr200 ạ.:-)

----------


## legiao

Ui biến tần misu giá bằng nửa giá ngoài vỉnh viển mình mới mua phải có sớm hốt e nầy rẻ nửa tiền rồi chết thật

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác lụm luôn con này để dành mốt xài vì ít khi có hàng rẻ vậy lắm ạ. Con kia mới hơn thì cất lại để khi nào xài ạ. :-) sẵn được chiều e đi ship cho bác luôn ợ. :-)

----------


## legiao

Lụm về cất sợ kg đủ lúa mua thứ khác .còn mua nhiều thứ quá gom cho đủ ráp con máy ăn sắt

----------


## huyquynhbk

con này chạy điện 1 pha hay 3 pha thế bác?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

3 pha nhưng cho phép chạy 1 pha phà phà nha bác. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Lụm về cất sợ kg đủ lúa mua thứ khác .còn mua nhiều thứ quá gom cho đủ ráp con máy ăn sắt


Kaka. Chờ bác dựng con ăn sắt xem ntn để học hỏi. Em thì chịu mấy món ăn sắt ạ. :-)

----------


## Luyến

con biến tần e500 này giống với con BT mà hôm trước em test với spindle của em đó. bác chủ bán rẻ quá, em thích lắm nhưng em đang chờ hồi máu dạo này đuối quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

COn này hình như Mã được 120Hz phải không Bác?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em còn 2 con biến tần 5.5kw của mitsu FR_E520 đã test chạy phà phà ạ. Không có panel điều khiển, cái này thì các bác yên tâm. Em có thể đi mượn panel về set cho các bác được ạ. Bác nào mua em sẽ set sẵn cho bác đó ạ. Loại này setup lên chạy cỡ 3-4 con spindle 1.5kw vô tư ạ. Hàng này nếu bác nào không quan trọng hình thức thì lụm về chạy quá ngon. Vì giá quá thơm ạ.:-)
> Giá: 2tr2/1 chú. Bao ship thường vịt teo. Lấy cả 2 còn 4tr200 ạ.:-)


Biến tần mà giá còn tốt hơn biến áp nữa.!
Bác nào có xưởng nho nhỏ dùng nhiều thiết bị 3 pha 220v có khi hốt nó về ngon ah

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em gach 1 con nha bác.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> con biến tần e500 này giống với con BT mà hôm trước em test với spindle của em đó. bác chủ bán rẻ quá, em thích lắm nhưng em đang chờ hồi máu dạo này đuối quá


Loại này y chang con anh test đó ạ. Chạy 400Hz phà phà. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> COn này hình như Mã được 120Hz phải không Bác?


Loại này chạy 400Hz anh ạ. 120Hz em ko dám xúi các bác xài spin chị na 400hz đâu ạ. Các bác ấy chém chém chém e ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Biến tần mà giá còn tốt hơn biến áp nữa.!
> Bác nào có xưởng nho nhỏ dùng nhiều thiết bị 3 pha 220v có khi hốt nó về ngon ah


Em mua cả thảy 3 con mà chết mất một con may sao 2 con này còn chạy được. Bán lấy vốn chứ mắc quá anh em không mua em lỗ đống này mất ak anh. Vì ngoại hình xấu nên bán rẻ các bác xài không thương mại ạ. :-). Anh mới lụm được cái máy ngon quá. Có cần em qua rã phụ không ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài em biến tần cuae Fuji loại 100W và 200W và 2 con biến tần 1.5kW của mitsu và Fuji
Giá: 5 con Fuji 100W: 300k/cái
4 con Fuji 200W: 400k/cái. Mua hết lô 100W và 200W tính 2tr8 luôn ạ
1 con Fuji 1.5kw: 1tr chẵn ạ
1 con Mitsu mất nắp 1.5kw: 800k





Không biết có liên quan đến CNC không nhưng cũng đăng lên cho bác nào cần làm ứng dụng gì thì làm.
Số là em có làm cái mạch hẹn giờ cho cái máy CNC mini của em để bơm nước tưới nguội. Không dám bơm liên tục vì sợ ngập (hehe) nên làm cái mạch hẹn giờ bơm vài giây một lần. Mạch hoạt đông tốt và đã được em test cho chạy liên tục (chạy không tải) 5 ngày liền không si nhê ạ.
Vài thông số của nó ạ:
_Mạch dùng nguồn nuôi 5V ( relay em xài loại kích 5V nên dùng luôn 5V cho mạch nhỏ gọn không phải thêm phần nguồn cho nó nữa)
_Thời gian ON relay: từ 1 đến 99 giây.
_Thời gian OFF relay: từ 1 đến 99 giây.
_Một ngõ vào dùng kích cho thời gian bắt đầu đếm. (chỉ cần nối 2 chân chạm nhau à chạy ạ)
_Lưu lại thời gian đã được cài đặt sẵn trước đó cho nhiều lần chạy kế tiếp mà không cần cài lại. (Mất điện mở lại thì không phải cài lại thời gian).
_Setup dễ dàng thông số thời gian ON và OFF chỉ bằng 1 nút SET, 1 nút UP, 1 nút DOWN.
_Ngõ ra Relay dạng thường đóng (NC) và thường mở (NO).
_Có đèn báo nguồn và báo ON OFF relay.
Giá: 120K/mạch.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update còn vài món sau bác nào hốt được nào thì báo em ạ.

em biến tần của Hitachi L100 loại và 5.5kw (8HP) tần số đàu ra đạt từ 0-360Hz. Hàng đã được test ngon lành cành ổi ạ.
Hitachi L100 5.5kw (8HP) : 3.8tr (fix gốc còn 3tr5 cho mau đi ạ)









thêm cục nguồn chắc dành cho máy chủ của HP to đùng đùng công suất 925W xuất xứ từ Mẽo luôn ạ. linh kiện bên trong thì khỏi chê luôn ạ. còn đẹp cứng.:-)
Giá 600k (fix gốc còn 400k)









Em còn 3 cái bàn thép cực đẹp mới tháo trên máy xuống luôn ạ. Bác nào thik dựng con máy mini gọi là cứng khừ thì liên lạc em lấy bàn nhé. Đảm bảo máy có bàn này thì chắc càng thêm chắc. :-)
Kích thước tấm thép mặt bàn: 680x660x15mm làm bằng thép được phay phẳng dày 15 li nặng 52kg ạ. 
Kích thước bàn sắt bên dưới: 700x680x650mm dùng sắt hộp 5 li nặng 70kg ạ.
Giá: 1tr8 cho cái bàn cực đẹp ạ. Em mua 12k/kg. Nay bán 15k/kg. Kiếm tiền xăng xe chuyển từ nơi xa về ạ. :-)

Đính kèm 27116

Đính kèm 27117

Đính kèm 27118

em update thêm vài món nưa ạ. Chủ yếu biến tần ạ.
Em mới lụm vài con biến tần 1.5kw hàng mitsu E520 và yaskawa J7
Một em Hitachi L100 2.2kw.
Giá: biến tần 1.5kw mất bo khiển 1tr1/chú (cài đặt sẵn theo yêu cầu khách).
biến tần còn bo khiển 1.5kw 1tr3/chú. (cài đặt sẵn luôn cũng được ạ)
Hitachi L100 2.2kw: 1.5tr sát giá luôn ùi ạ vì nó chỉ có 360Hz thôi nha các bác.









Có 1 em Spindle của ShenYu đít đỏ 1.5kw giải nhiệt nước Collet ER16 mua về không đúng mục đích nên bán lại cho anh em nào cần thì dùng ạ, có sẵn một cái collet cán dao 6mm ạ. Lưu ý chỉ bán chung với biến tần ạ. Ai mua thì em setup sẵn cho về chỉ việc cắm vào BOB mà xài ạ.
Giá: 2tr5.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update cặp ray 30 THK SR30V được bắt vào tấm sắt dày được phay phẳng, loại ray chịu tải dọc trục chịu lực ép từ trên xuống theo dạng profile của ray.
Kích thước: 
Tấm đế dưới bắt ray:             2006 x 150 x 10mm
Tấm mặt trên gắn với block:  1200 x 200 x 16mm
Khoảng cách 2 tâm của ray:  90mm
Tổng nặng cỡ: 80Kg
Giá: 3000k không bao ship ạ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Spindle 2.2 và biến tần nữa là 2.5tr hả cụ

----------


## ktshung

> update cặp ray 30 THK SR30V được bắt vào tấm sắt dày được phay phẳng, loại ray chịu tải dọc trục chịu lực ép từ trên xuống theo dạng profile của ray.
> Kích thước: 
> Tấm đế dưới bắt ray:             2006 x 150 x 10mm
> Tấm mặt trên gắn với block:  1200 x 200 x 16mm
> Khoảng cách 2 tâm của ray:  90mm
> Tổng nặng cỡ: 80Kg
> Giá: 3000k không bao ship ạ.


em gạch bộ này nhé bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Spindle 2.2 và biến tần nữa là 2.5tr hả cụ


Dạ không cụ. Spin là 2.5tr ạ. Bác ủng hộ em đi. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> em gạch bộ này nhé bác


Cái này có gạch rồi có gì em báo bác sau nha. Thanks bác ạ.

----------


## yamahaymh

Bác chủ còn dây cable nối dài bấm đầu kết nối từ driver asd12 đến asm66ac ko

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác chủ còn dây cable nối dài bấm đầu kết nối từ driver asd12 đến asm66ac ko


Em không có mấy dây đó nha anh. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lâu lâu có vài món up lên cho bác nào cần ạ.
2 em máy nén khí một của Iwata một của Sonic hay gì đó mà tem mờ quá em không thấy ạ
Em Iwata thì motor bơm loại 3 pha 220v 750W, bình chứa 60L, một đầu nén piston dầu bôi trơn đã được em thay dầu. 
Giá: 3tr. Lưu ý em không bán kèm dây điện với dây khí ạ.

Em Sonic gì đó motor nén 1.5kw chạy điện 1 pha 110V, một đầu nén piston khô, bình chứa 30L. 
Giá: 1t500.















1 combo dây đai bản 25 đai trắng. tổng dài 1370mm. hành trình được 1020mm. bản rộng 120mm. dẫn hướng bằng block trượt áp má 2 bên. COmbo còn đep long lanh ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr600.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có vài món nữa để dành nhưng hết lúa nên đem lên bán ạ:
MS100: Hộp số Sumitomo mã FAS25-119. Tra mã mà không ra. Chắc là hàng OEM cho hãng nào đó. Loai này size 25 tỉ lệ 1:119 dòng Fine Cyclo không độ rơ ạ. Toàn bộ full thép và dùng dạng bi đũa nên sẽ tải nặng lắm ạ. 
Giá: 1tr7









MS101: Cái chân full gang đúc cho bác nào chế trục A thì quá chuẩn luôn ạ. 2 mặt được phay phẳng và vuông góc luôn ợ. Mặt đế kích thước 146x144mm. chiều cao từ mặt đế lên trên cùng cao 175mm. Quá đẹp cho mặt bích chế trục A ợ. Em này là được chế tạo chung với cái hộp số phía trên đó ạ. Ghép vào là hoàn chỉnh như một ợ. 
Giá: 500k.









MS102: Một bộ panasonic dòng Minas 400W cho bác nào cần ạ. Driver chạy điện 220V ợ. Dây cáp encoder đã được nối dài. Về các bác chỉ cần nối thêm dây động lực nữa là chiến thôi ạ. Em đã test ok các kiểu con đà điểu rồi ợ.
Giá: 3tr ạ



MS103: Một bộ Scan còn mới tinh trong bọc mới tháo ra ợ. Đây đủ nguồn và jack kết nối máy tính. Loại ngõ ra dạng RS232. Bác nào biết dùng lấy về dùng cho người thân bán hàng thì quá tiện.:-)
Giá: 300k.

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác cho e bộ scan nhé. E trung 0976023322

----------


## GORLAK

hình hư hết rồi

----------


## trongnghia091

hình ảnh ok mà

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em vẫn xem được ok mà anh GoKLaK.:-)  anh lụm bộ kia về làm trục A kìa anh. ngon mà đẹp luôn.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số cũng kha khá rồi vậy mà nhìn vẫn ham, đổi hàng không ? anh có cái SHF 32-100 , mặt bích con lăn , to bằng em này , anh em đang bán giá 3.5tr , thích anh em mình đổi ngang đi , nhìn bộ này phê thiệt , cả chân lẫn hộp số phê ghê

----------


## winstarvn

> có vài món nữa để dành nhưng hết lúa nên đem lên bán ạ:
> MS100: Hộp số Sumitomo mã FAS25-119. Tra mã mà không ra. Chắc là hàng OEM cho hãng nào đó. Loai này size 25 tỉ lệ 1:119 dòng Fine Cyclo không độ rơ ạ. Toàn bộ full thép và dùng dạng bi đũa nên sẽ tải nặng lắm ạ. 
> Giá: 1tr7


Như đã nhắn tin em gạch con này nhé, số 342 cuối á

Chân đế nếu bể gạch thì bác để em luôn nha, đỡ chế cháo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> hộp số cũng kha khá rồi vậy mà nhìn vẫn ham, đổi hàng không ? anh có cái SHF 32-100 , mặt bích con lăn , to bằng em này , anh em đang bán giá 3.5tr , thích anh em mình đổi ngang đi , nhìn bộ này phê thiệt , cả chân lẫn hộp số phê ghê


Trong lúc anh đang phê thì có 2 bác đã lụm chân và giò luôn rồi ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Như đã nhắn tin em gạch con này nhé, số 342 cuối á
> 
> Chân đế nếu bể gạch thì bác để em luôn nha, đỡ chế cháo


Dạ anh. Có gì ghé thì dt em trước nha. Sợ em đi đâu lang thang nữa ạ. :-)

----------


## Ga con

Hi Minhcdt, cái máy nén khí Iwata còn không. Con này nặng bao nhiêu kg thế.

Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hi Minhcdt, cái máy nén khí Iwata còn không. Con này nặng bao nhiêu kg thế.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ còn anh. Con này hình như bốn mấy hay năm mấy kí ak anh. :-)

----------


## ppgas

> Như đã nhắn tin em gạch con này nhé, số 342 cuối á
> 
> Chân đế nếu bể gạch thì bác để em luôn nha, đỡ chế cháo


Cái chân đế về lắp không vừa, bác cần thì em chuyển nhé.

----------


## winstarvn

> Cái chân đế về lắp không vừa, bác cần thì em chuyển nhé.


tiếc quá em đã mua phôi về làm rồi bác ơi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có mớ alphastep ASM66AA-T20 + Driver ASD24AA đẹp tinh tươm cho bác nào muốn xúc về xài ạ. Bí lúa quá nên đem ra bán kiếm lúa làm cái khác ạ,
Tổng cộng gần 20 bộ nhưng bán 10 bộ trước ạ. Loại motor ra hộp số lệch cốt. đầu cốt motor thì là loại răng. Bác nào ko xài hộp số tháo ra đi tiện cái sơ mi đóng cứng vào răng xong cấy thêm con vít nhỏ là ok ạ.
Giá: 1tr3/bộ. Mua hết 10 bộ em bao ship thường vịt teo ạ.





Tiếp theo là 9 con step 2 pha size 57 dài 75 hàng đẹp tháo máy photo ạ.
Giá: 150/em.





Cò 2 bộ Alphastep ASM98MAE-N10 em cho đi kèm với driver ASD24AA chạy phà phà không biết nóng là gì ạ. Có vẻ là hợp ạ. Loại motor có thắng. Chính xác của nó là ASD30 mới được nhưng em test với ASD24 vẫn chạy ngon ạ. Bác nào thấy ok thì hốt về xài ạ. 2 con motor này còn rất đẹp ạ. Chỉ là cái tem hơi trày tí ạ
Giá: 1tr7/bộ.

----------


## GORLAK

hình chả thấy gì hết ah, đang quan tâm 2 bộ ASM98

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> hình chả thấy gì hết ah, đang quan tâm 2 bộ ASM98


Sr anh bộ đó đạ có đại gia lấy nước biển bán lấy tiền lụm mất tiêu ùi ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cuối tuần up nhẹ cái cho ai cần motor ạ. :-)

----------


## plasticman

Một cái bàn nâng hạ đẹp long lanh luôn ạ. Được tăng đưa lên xuông bằng con step size 42 5 pha của vexta. Dẫn hướng bằng 3 cặp ray con lăn áp má sáng đẹp long lanh luôn ạ. Có thể xoay tay cho lên xuống bằng tay quay sau motor ạ. Hành trình lên xuống được hơn 10mm ạ. Dộ chính xác khá cao ạ. mỡ bò cho visme còn vàng óng luôn ạ.
Giá: 900k.







http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/...ps9cavrlr6.jpg[/QUOTE]


Bàn nâng hạ này còn hàng không bác ?

Nếu còn cho mình lấy con này nhé !

Cảm ơn bác !

Mẫn_097420021

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Còn nha bác. Có gì bác liên hệ với em qua sdt nha. Thanks bác.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update thêm vài món củ chuối ạ:
3 em encoder của Sumtak 800xung/vòng ạ. Loại encoder tương đối 3 xung A B Z. 3 em còn đẹp tinh tươm ạ. tặng kèm 3 khớp nối đi chung với encoder luôn ạ. 
Giá: 350k/1. Tặng kèm khớp nối.:-)





1 em biến tần của Fuji mã FRN1.5C1S-2J công suất 1.5kw (2HP). Loại cho ra tần số 400Hz thích hợp với các em spindle TQ. Hàng còn sáng láng chỉ thiếu mất cái nắp che phía trước ạ.
Giá: 1000k.





1 chú driver yaskawa 100V loại 400W còn đẹp như hình. Ai xài điện 100V thì hốt về chạy ạ.
Giá: 500k.





1 chú driver Mitsu cũng 100V công suất 100W. Đã test lên nguồn hết mà không có motor để test.
Giá: 200k





Up lại bộ Panasaasonic 400W dòng Minas đời đầu cho ai cần ạ. Đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào, dây nhợ đã được nối dài ạ. Chạy điện 220v ạ
Giá: fix mạnh còn 2tr500 cho một bộ 400W ạ.



Lại đem Spindle Shenyu 1.5kw lên bán tiếp ạ.
Công suất 1.5kw ER16. Đi kèm collet ngàm 6.
Điện áp 220V 3 pha.
Dòng 7A
Tốc độ 24000rpm
Kích thước 80x185
Loại 4 bạc đạn.
Giá: 2tr500.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có em "bê lờ xê" S7-200 CPU224 AC-DC-Relay kèm một module mở rộng 8 ngõ ra relay. Đã test ok ạ. Em nó còn tinh tươm lắm ợ. Bác nào yêu hốt hộ em ạ. :-)
Giá: 1tr5

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update là chỉ mới có biến tần fuji và driver ốm ròn là bay. Lên hình thêm mớ step 2 pha. Còn đẹp tinh tươm mới lụm trong sọt công tơ nơ ra ạ. :-)
16 con pk296. 
11 con pk299. 
Giá đi nhanh ạ  
Pk296: 300k/em
Pk299: 400k/em

----------


## Totdo

Lấy 2 con pk296 nhé bác chủ

Minh O935417382

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Lấy 2 con pk296 nhé bác chủ
> 
> Minh O935417382


Dạ bác. Bác chuyển tiền cho em theo địa chỉ tài khoản bidv cũ nha bác. Thanks bác ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update tí là đã bay 6 con pk299 và 4 con 296. Con bê lờ xê kèm 1 con encoder đã ra đi ạ. Các bác ủng hộ em kiếm ít cháo ăn tết ạ. :-). Thanks các bác ạ.

----------


## Daedelus

Gạch 2 con 296 nha bác thớt

----------


## mylove299

A. Minh cho em ké cái handwheel này với do lính mới chưa được đăng bài, thanks a. Tình hình là em dùng mach3 mà lại đặt nhầm con này xài cho NCstudio nên bác nào xài NC cần call em nhé để giá gốc cho các bác. em nó chưa dùng lần nào fullbox luôn.  o938839394 cảm ơn cả nhà

----------


## mylove299

Em quên up hình em nó đây ạ:

----------


## Daedelus

E chuyển bác rồi, bác kiểm tra thông tin rồi gửi 2 con step cho e nha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Vẫn còn mớ pk296 nữa anh em nào cần hốt lẹ giúp em với ạ. Còn 10 em nữa ạ.
Cập nhập thêm mấy chục bộ điều khiển motor 3 pha công suất dưới 100w ạ
Giá 50k/chú.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy bộ phía dưới có nút nhấn hình như là bộ cấp xung dành cho động cơ bước hay gì đó , mấy bộ đó hơi ngon đó nha ... nhớ tra tài liệu bán đúng giá cao cao hehehe.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## anhxco

> mấy bộ phía dưới có nút nhấn hình như là bộ cấp xung dành cho động cơ bước hay gì đó , mấy bộ đó hơi ngon đó nha ... nhớ tra tài liệu bán đúng giá cao cao hehehe.


Thả bom dữ quá, cụ nào hốt nhanh kẻo giá lại tăng kìa!

----------


## elenercom

Speed controller ấy mờ



> mấy bộ phía dưới có nút nhấn hình như là bộ cấp xung dành cho động cơ bước hay gì đó , mấy bộ đó hơi ngon đó nha ... nhớ tra tài liệu bán đúng giá cao cao hehehe.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Con này speed controller thôi, con phát xung mặt màu đỏ-trắng  :Big Grin: .

THanks.

----------

minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> update còn vài món sau bác nào hốt được nào thì báo em ạ.
> 
> em biến tần của Hitachi L100 loại và 5.5kw (8HP) tần số đàu ra đạt từ 0-360Hz. Hàng đã được test ngon lành cành ổi ạ.
> Hitachi L100 5.5kw (8HP) : 3.8tr (fix gốc còn 3tr5 cho mau đi ạ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác minh ơi tấm thép mặt bàn này bác còn ko ạ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em chỉ bán nguyên cái bàn chứ ko bán tấm sắt mặt bàn nha anh. :-)

----------


## GOHOME

Có step pk569 và pk599 alô anh lấy vài con nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Có step pk569 và pk599 alô anh lấy vài con nhé.


Em mới hết mớ pk599 với 569 xong. Còn xót lại cỡ 5 con pk596 nè anh.

----------


## GOHOME

Anh đang lên máy gỗ  ( ht 1m-2m ) nên cần 3 con pk599.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh có zalo ko add sdt em vào em gửi anh xem ít ảnh nè. :-)

----------


## GOHOME

> anh có zalo ko add sdt em vào em gửi anh xem ít ảnh nè. :-)


0936211845 sdt của anh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hết lúa nên đem vài món lên bán cho anh em nào cần ạ:
Có khoảng 70 chú step PK569 dây không được dài cho lắm nhưng vẫn đủ để hàn dây dài ra ạ. Vì mua được số lượng lớn nên để giá mềm cho anh em xài ạ.
Giá: 280k/chú. Lấy từ 5 em trở lên tính 230k/chú ạ.
Cả driver UDK5114NW thì 1tr/bộ ạ, Bao xài thoải mái ạ.







Một em hộp số to vật vã ạ. Các bác xem hình giúp em. Cần thông số gì add zalo em đo rồi gửi cho ạ. nhìn cỡ tay em đỡ ạ.:-) Tỉ số truyền 1:20, Không độ rơ ạ (vì thấy nó ghi non_backlash ạ). Thân em nó có bị trày xước khá nhiều nhưng nội thất vẫn ngon ạ.:-) Quay tay nhẹ nhàng êm ái không sượng.
Giá: 2tr5 ạ









Có em hộp số Harmonic tỉ số 1:100, Cốt đầu vào 8 li, đầu ra dạng mặt bích đen sì sì đẹp long lanh. Đi kèm là một em ac servo pana 100W. Con này giống con anh Namcnc đã bán. 
Em mượn tạm trang anh Nam đã bán để các bác xem qua cho rõ ạ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...CNC-shop/page2
Giá: 700k đi kèm luôn chú servo ạ.







2 em PK5913-A loại 2.8A. còn đẹp tinh tươm. Loại này moment lên đến 6.3Nm nhé. Hiện em chỉ có một driver UDK5114N dòng 2.8A cho em nó thui ạ. Ai cần thì lụm ạ.
Giá: 800k một chú ạ. Em sẽ hàn dây lại cho bác nào mua ạ. Mua kèm driver em tính một bộ 1tr5 ạ.





Có em biến tần 3.7kw của Yaskawa V1000 còn đẹp tinh tươm. chỉ thiếu cái nắp che ngay phần dây cắm. Đã test với con AC servo panasonic khủng long này và chạy phà phà ạ. 
Giá:3tr3









Thêm một em biến tần Hitachi SJ300 3.7kw còn đầy đủ vỏ hộp ạ. Đã test chạy phà phà ạ. Tần số 400Hz chạy ngon với mấy em spindle tàu ạ. Thân hình to khủng đi kèm thêm một em trở xả phía đít ạ. gần bằng em spin 3.7kw trắng đẹp ạ.
Giá: 3tr.







Có em vespa cổ đã test chạy phà phà. bao xài đạp phát nổ. Ai thích hú em phát cho chạy thử chứ không bán ạ.:-)

----------


## mactech

Em gạch con biến tần YaskawaV1000 bác nhé!

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhhung999

Gạch con vespa. Bửa nào lên thử phát....

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hiện tại em đang thấy có bãi nó rã mấy con máy cnc mini ra còn dàn khung xyz khá ngon.
Hành trình em đoán tầm 250x200x350 gì đó. Toàn bộ dùng visme 20 bước 10 cấp chính xác chắc cỡ C3. Ray 20 hay 25 gì đó. 
Hiện nó đang dùng đầu BT15 thay dao tự động mà nó tháo hết phần motor với spin kéo ùi. Bác nào cần nói nó bán thêm ạ.
Phần khung ko hiện là nặng 220kg ak.
Giá nó đang đòi là hơn 6 củ chút xíu.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## nzhuhu

Mình có ghé qua xem 1 lần máy này rồi, nhờ em Minh chỉ rất đường chu đáo nên đã xem và xin nói thêm về máy này. Xin cám ơn Minh nhiều. Cái đầu đó không có kèm theo mặt bàn nha, máy lấm lem toàn là nhôm và dầu ( có thể dầu tưới nguội ). Mình thì muốn đem về 1 em nhưng mua lẻ thì mắc, không biết bác nào muốn tham gia hay không, để mình có thể thuơng lượng với chủ.

----------


## huanpt

Mình chưa rõ lắm 3 trục nó như thế nào? Bác có thể sửa hình, vẽ thêm 3 cái phương cho 3 trục không? OK thì ta củng mua.

----------


## nzhuhu

Đây nè anh Huân, nôm na vậy thôi nha, chứ trình vẽ của em thua lớp lá ah.

----------


## vpopviet

> Mình có ghé qua xem 1 lần máy này rồi, nhờ em Minh chỉ rất đường chu đáo nên đã xem và xin nói thêm về máy này. Xin cám ơn Minh nhiều. Cái đầu đó không có kèm theo mặt bàn nha, máy lấm lem toàn là nhôm và dầu ( có thể dầu tưới nguội ). Mình thì muốn đem về 1 em nhưng mua lẻ thì mắc, không biết bác nào muốn tham gia hay không, để mình có thể thuơng lượng với chủ.


Cái này là có số lượng hả bác.
Hóng tin 01689871637

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cái này là có số lượng hả bác.
> Hóng tin 01689871637


Đúng rồi anh. Nó có số lượng mà hiện chỉ tháo trước 3 cái khung để bán lẻ trước ak.:-). Nhìn ngoài là về vệ sinh được liền. Quá đẹp ợ.:-)

----------


## huanpt

> Đây nè anh Huân, nôm na vậy thôi nha, chứ trình vẽ của em thua lớp lá ah.


Hành trình được cợ 200 là cũng khá ok. Hỏi xem giá cùng mua là thế nào?

----------


## nzhuhu

Em có hỏi nếu mua sỉ 3 cái là 5,5tr 1 cái, có cho thêm cái gì thì lúc mua lấy luôn.

----------


## phuocviet346

Thương lượng được nữa không ? 
Mình cũng lấy 1 cái nữa

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác nào muốn mua thống nhất với nhau ạ. Em lên đàm phán tí giá cỡ 5tr thì em xin được xúc số lẻ 500k nha.:-)

----------


## winstarvn

> Bác nào muốn mua thống nhất với nhau ạ. Em lên đàm phán tí giá cỡ 5tr thì em xin được xúc số lẻ 500k nha.:-)


giá này đã bao gồm ụ thay dao và đầu bt15 chưa em ?

----------


## puskinu

Ko biết có bác nào ở hà nội máu e này ko ạ. Lên danh sách rồi nhờ bác Minh lấy hộ nhanh còn kịp

----------


## winstarvn

Nếu đuợc em xin ké 1 em nha bác Minh.

vậy là có được 4 bộ rồi gồm em, bác nzhuhu, bác phuocviet346 và bác puskinu ngoài hà nội.

còn bác nào gom vô 1 thể cho dễ thương lượng luôn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Còn bác nào có nhu cầu nữa ko ợ. Được thì em cho các bác sdt chủ bãi luôn tha hồ mà hỏi ạ.:-)

----------


## nzhuhu

Giá sao hình vậy đó bạn winstarvn, có mâm thay dao nhỏ và đầu BT15 đó. Thôi anh em mình chốt lẹ để em Minh lên kiếm chút tiền cafe. Mà hình như có 3 đầu đã tháo ra và còn 2 hay 3 con máy chưa hạ đầu thôi. Mần nhanh để Minh có thêm trọng lượng kiếm thêm ít đồ khuyến mãi theo máy cho anh em mình.

----------


## winstarvn

> Giá sao hình vậy đó bạn winstarvn, có mâm thay dao nhỏ và đầu BT15 đó. Thôi anh em mình chốt lẹ để em Minh lên kiếm chút tiền cafe. Mà hình như có 3 đầu đã tháo ra và còn 2 hay 3 con máy chưa hạ đầu thôi. Mần nhanh để Minh có thêm trọng lượng kiếm thêm ít đồ khuyến mãi theo máy cho anh em mình.


ukie em chốt lấy 1 con, nếu bác Minh cần đặt cọc thì báo em biết để em chuyển khoản cọc trước cho yên tâm hehe

----------


## Huunhiem

Cho anh đang ký một con nhé minh

----------


## huanpt

1 chơi 1 con.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mua khung đi ae, nghe nói spindle đang tràn về ...

----------


## GOHOME

Anh một con nhé, bệnh nặng quá rồi!

----------


## CNC FANUC

Đăng kí 1 nha

----------


## nzhuhu

Okie mình xin tạm điểm danh mọi người dùm em Minh để em tính toán.
 1. nzhuhu
 2. phuocviet346
 3. puskinu
 4. winstarvn
 5. huunhiem
 6. huanpt
 7. gohome
 8. cnc fanuc

   Anh em vui lòng confirm với em Minh dùm nha. Nếu còn sót bác nào ( trong trường hợp liên lạc trực tiếp với Minh ) vui lòng chờ em Minh sắp xếp. Mình hy vọng đủ cho tất cả anh em.

----------

GOHOME, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em biết thì người ta muốn bán nguyên con chứ không chơi rã máy như thế đâu , mới rã thử chơi thôi , khó có rã hàng loạt cho các bác mua hehehe , tềnh hềnh 3 con có người lấy rồi . Còn đợt rã kế tiếp thì xem tình hình chủ bãi trong 1 tuần hay 1 tháng có bán được không rồi rã tiếp hehehe.

----------


## nzhuhu

Hên xui thôi anh ơi. Hy vọng anh em ai cũng hên.

----------


## GOHOME

Vừa rồi chơi bên quận 5 có nghe thông tin tay nào đó lấy hết luôn .

----------


## Nam CNC

lô máy này gồm 24 con howa , 4 con brother , dòng mini , trước tết đã xem rồi , lô này nằm bãi lâu quá nên mình không quan tâm nữa , đa số đầu BT 15 bị kẹt và phải thay vòng bi lại hết chỉ vài con là còn quay ok .

ai thích Cframe thì chơi brother , hành trình tầm 200x180x250 , rất ok , ren 10 , doublenut , nặng tầm 1.5 tấn , còn nguyên máy chưa rã khung vì rã ra là banh xác , còn ai thích kiểu portable thì chon con howa như hình chú Minh đã post , hành trình 350,200,250 . do kết cấu che chắn hết nên em không test cơ khí được .

Nói chung đều là dòng mini , em nghĩ phần cơ còn khá tốt , chỉ mỗi tội nằm bãi bên japan lâu quá nên đầu BT15 đều hư phần bạc đạn hết , nhưng thay bạc cho nó thì với em chỉ cần 2h , nó xài 7005C 2 cái trên dưới mỗi cái , dù là mini em thấy có con còn ngậm cái con dao quét mặt ghép mảnh phi 50mm đó.

nếu giao nhiệm vụ cho chú Minh thì hi vọng với số lượng người ta chịu rã ra cho anh em... còn không chắc em đi theo chú Minh ra tay mới được hohoho , bãi này em quen lắm á.



Thông tin lấy hết là sai rồi vì sáng nay có thành viên anh em trên đây hốt 3 cái khung howa kìa... ai thích nhanh thì mua lại đi , chú Minh Nhat đang rao bán , còn thích chờ hên xui thì cứ chờ , lỡ đại gia nào đó đọc được cái thứ em viết này hốt mẹ nó 1 phát hết luôn thì anh em đừng hối hận nhá nhá.

----------

GOHOME, minhdt_cdt10, winstarvn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em thấy nó nằm lâu quá mà ko ai chịu hốt nên bem lên trên này cho ai cần thì mua. Nặng quá không kham nổi chưa không em cũng lụm vài con về ngắm cho đã ạ. Con motor spindle kéo BT15 chủ bãi tháo ra rồi ai có nhu cầu thì em hỏi thử luôn ạ. 


Anh Nam có rảnh không thì mai em xuông đó có gì nhờ anh ra tay giúp để anh em có máy ngon mà xài ạ. Lỡ vô kèo thay bạc đạn thôi cũng có cái để táy máy làm cho đỡ ngứa nghề ạ.:-)


Mai có gì em rủ anh romeo lúc qua em thì ghé đó chơi tí. Em rủ thêm lão ronadinho theo cho xôm tụ luôn ợ. :-)


Tình hình là quá nhiều anh hỏi rồi mà không biết có đủ máy cho các anh không nữa. Em nghĩ chủ bãi đã nản với mớ này. Chắc sẽ rã thui ạ anh Nam.:-)

----------


## nzhuhu

Thay bạc đạn thì có chuyên gia là anh Nam rồi. Anh em ai cũng gửi nhờ anh Nam thay thì bà chủ bán nước mía giàu to.

----------


## huanpt

> Okie mình xin tạm điểm danh mọi người dùm em Minh để em tính toán.
>  1. nzhuhu
>  2. phuocviet346
>  3. puskinu
>  4. winstarvn
>  5. huunhiem
>  6. huanpt
>  7. gohome
>  8. cnc fanuc
> ...


Mình xác nhận, khi nào cần chuyển thì loa loa cho bà con nhá  ...

----------


## GOHOME

Hỏi giá con spindle kéo bt 15 xem ok không. Nó chạy với biến tần mấy kg vậy em.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đã hỏi giá rồi mấy anh ạ. Kèo thơm nha. 5 củ một máy. Và motor kéo ngta bán 3 củ mấy anh ạ. Các anh xác nhận giúp em có gì em đặt cọc người ta ạ.

----------


## Huunhiem

Mình lấy một bộ có motor nhé

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh em ở sg thì chịu khó chạy qua phụ Minh lấy về, em xác nhận là giá này là nó đi hỏi dùm thôi. 

1 con 200kg, bên chỗ này có xe nâng kéo lên ba gác cho anh em, cứ ai lấy thì kêu 1 chiếc ba gác qua, bãi làm việc tất cả các ngày trong tuần. Chứ 1 mình Minh mà rinh hết đống này về thì phải tốn chiếc xe cẩu và rất mệt mà cuối cùng anh em cũng phải chạy qua chỗ nhà Minh lấy máy. mà chẳng biết rinh lên xe cho anh em thế nào.

Con này gốc là nguyên lô máy phay ổ cứng 2.5", lúc máy còn nguyên vỏ em thấy thông số spindle BT15, max 20k/rpm. Trục chính con này chỉ có 2 bạc đạn 7xxx, nhưng chắc chắn là phay nhôm tốt vì máy công nghiệp mà. Chủ bãi có khoảng 20 con nên anh em qua lựa con nào còn quay dc spindle thì múc vì có vài con spindle lâu ngày ko chạy bị cứng.

Đầu dao BT15 thì nghe bảo là mua TQ có khỏi lo. Cái này chế lại cái ben nhã đạp dao cũng dễ.

----------

GOHOME, thuhanoi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đã có đủ máy và dư cho anh em xài rồi ạ. Có nhiều anh ko có sdt nên em ko biết xâc nhận như thế nào mà còn cọc để chủ máy ngta rã ra ạ. Ai rảnh thì qua chở luôn giúp em ạ. Thanks các anh.

----------

winstarvn

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng động cơ AC servo BL của sanyo denky , rất khó chịu và khó set với biến tần , hi vọng có bác nào set được và dùng với biến tần nào cho anh em nhờ.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## ronaldinho_07

............

----------


## GOHOME

> Đã có đủ máy và dư cho anh em xài rồi ạ. Có nhiều anh ko có sdt nên em ko biết xâc nhận như thế nào mà còn cọc để chủ máy ngta rã ra ạ. Ai rảnh thì qua chở luôn giúp em ạ. Thanks các anh.


Cho anh gửi chỗ em đi khanh làm xong cái khung anh cẩu về luôn. 
@ mai anh ghé gửi tiền.

----------


## Ga con

Con này chỗ nào ló ra e thấy ray bị sét sét đen đen nên cũng không rớ, thấy mấy con mà cũng không nghĩ nó nhiều vậy.

Sanyo công suất vừa phải thì dùng con này chắc ok


Max 3.000hz cho AIM, 2.000hz cho BLDC motor. Output max 12a, 2kw.

Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà con.... bán cho tui đi , chỉ cho tui xài , anh có 1 con spindle 60000rpm , dòng lõi nam châm đó , hi vọng lái được nó .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đã có một đại gia alo cho chủ bãi và lụm hết 10 con rồi ạ. Bãi đã hết máy ạ. :-). Yên tâm là mỗi người sẽ có một con và hiện em không biết sẽ đem về chỗ nào ợ

----------


## huanpt

Sao ta?
Bãi nằm quận mấy, xem đem về đâu thì tiện.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Quận bình tân anh ah. Gần cầu bình thuận ạ.

----------


## GOHOME

Mấy bác ở khu vực HCM đi ck rồi cho cái địa chỉ ba gác nó ship tới nơi.

----------


## huanpt

Bây giờ kế hoạch tiếp là sao ta? 
Từng em từng em qua lấy hay sao? Đưa tiến cho chủ bãi? Hay chuyển hết cho Minh rồi ghi địa chỉ như bác Gohome dề xuất?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh em nào thích ra bãi xem tận tay tháo, mang về nhà cho đủ trải nghiệm thì cứ ra lấy chung.
Anh em nào cần ship bagac về nhà thì cũng nói để Minh nó sắp xếp. Ba gác luôn sẵn sàng. Chủ yếu anh em lựa chọn nhanh chóng để minh nó lấy cho lẹ  :Big Grin: 
Mà Minh nó cọc thì chủ bãi chỉ biết nó thôi nên anh em có ra lấy cũng ko dc đâu.

@gohome: gửi bên em thì vô tư. Có gì anh cứ nói với minh, bên chỗ tụi em còn trống mà  :Big Grin:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hiện tại thì chỉ còn có 6 máy ạ. Và anh winstar và znhuhu đã lấy 2. Chỉ còn 4 máy và dự kiến là sẽ để bên nhà anh znhuhu. Ảnh đã cọc tiền cho chủ bãi ạ. Có gì ảnh sẽ thông báo lên đây cho anh em ạ. Vẫn còn 4 con máy brother nếu ai cần có thể mua nó cũng dc. Vì chưa có ai xúc ạ.:-)

----------


## nzhuhu

Mình xin phép nói rõ ràng như thế này. Mình thu xếp được 6 con Mitsu Howa đó thôi vì 4 con Brother để lại cho anh khác mưu tính việc to hơn. 6 con thì Winstar đã xem và lấy 1 con, Minhdt cũng vậy và thêm mình. Hiện tại còn 3 con thôi nên sẽ theo thứ tự từ trên xuống gồm có anh Phuocviet346, anh Puskinu, anh huunhiem vui lòng confirm giúp em trước 9h sáng thứ bảy. Anh em thông cảm, ai cũng muốn mua nên ưu tiên cho những người tham gia trước. Về vận chuyển thì khi đã biết chính xác 3 máy đó là thuộc sở hữu của ai thì mình cùng anh em lên nhận máy rồi kêu bagac về thôi, ai về nhà nấy. Nếu bác ở xa, xin vui lòng nhờ bạn bè thân thiết thay mặt qua vác máy về nha, máy nhẹ hều ah 22kg thôi, kẹp nách xách đi còn được. 

Còn về việc máy này ngon hơn chút máy kia thua 1 chút thì mong anh em hiểu, đó ngoài khả năng của mình, mong khi anh em lên chọn thì sẽ được máy ưng ý. Và nếu anh em không thỏa mản thì mình xin phép mời thêm 1 hoặc 2 anh em nằm kế tiếp danh sách đi cùng phòng khi bác ưu tiên ko thích thì bác ưu tiên tiếp theo có quyền quyết định. 

Mình thật xin lỗi nếu không làm tất cả cùng vui được.

1.nzhuhu ( chọn chung với 3 anh em còn lại khi nhận máy )
2.winstarvn ( đã chọn và giao tiền cũng như tự vận chuyển )
3.minhdt ( em sẽ được ưu tiên chọn đầu tiên khi nhận máy )
4.phuocviet346 ( đã confirm lúc 3h chiều hôm nay )
5.puskinu ( đã confirm lúc 9h tối hôm nay, bác Gohome sẽ thay mặt giao dịch )
6.huunhiem ( đã confirm lúc 3h10 chiều hôm nay )
7.huanpt 
8.gohome
9.cnc fanuc

Nếu sai sót chổ nào vui lòng cho mình biết với, vì trưa thứ 3 mới giao hàng.
Còn anh em nào muốn mua luôn spindle thì khi lên nhận máy cứ hỏi và mua thôi.

Ah quên, anh em mua được máy thì lì xì ít cafe cho em Minhdt nha, toàn bộ cuộc vui này là 1 tay em nó làm đó.

----------

thuhanoi, winstarvn

----------


## huanpt

Vậy là mình out hả? :Mad:

----------


## Huunhiem

Anh cái số 6 đúng không mình  mừng wá

----------


## GOHOME

> Mình xin phép nói rõ ràng như thế này. Mình thu xếp được 6 con Mitsu Howa đó thôi vì 4 con Brother để lại cho anh khác mưu tính việc to hơn. 6 con thì Winstar đã xem và lấy 1 con, Minhdt cũng vậy và thêm mình. Hiện tại còn 3 con thôi nên sẽ theo thứ tự từ trên xuống gồm có anh Phuocviet346, anh Puskinu, anh huunhiem vui lòng confirm giúp em trước 9h sáng thứ bảy. Anh em thông cảm, ai cũng muốn mua nên ưu tiên cho những người tham gia trước. Về vận chuyển thì khi đã biết chính xác 3 máy đó là thuộc sở hữu của ai thì mình cùng anh em lên nhận máy rồi kêu bagac về thôi, ai về nhà nấy. Nếu bác ở xa, xin vui lòng nhờ bạn bè thân thiết thay mặt qua vác máy về nha, máy nhẹ hều ah 22kg thôi, kẹp nách xách đi còn được. 
> 
> Còn về việc máy này ngon hơn chút máy kia thua 1 chút thì mong anh em hiểu, đó ngoài khả năng của mình, mong khi anh em lên chọn thì sẽ được máy ưng ý. Và nếu anh em không thỏa mản thì mình xin phép mời thêm 1 hoặc 2 anh em nằm kế tiếp danh sách đi cùng phòng khi bác ưu tiên ko thích thì bác ưu tiên tiếp theo có quyền quyết định. 
> 
> Mình thật xin lỗi nếu không làm tất cả cùng vui được.
> 
> 1.nzhuhu ( chọn chung với 3 anh em còn lại khi nhận máy )
> 2.winstarvn ( đã chọn và giao tiền cũng như tự vận chuyển )
> 3.minhdt ( em sẽ được ưu tiên chọn đầu tiên khi nhận máy )
> ...


Hehe out luôn rồi .

----------


## hung1706

> Con này chỗ nào ló ra e thấy ray bị sét sét đen đen nên cũng không rớ, thấy mấy con mà cũng không nghĩ nó nhiều vậy.
> 
> Sanyo công suất vừa phải thì dùng con này chắc ok
> Đính kèm 33231Đính kèm 33232
> 
> Max 3.000hz cho AIM, 2.000hz cho BLDC motor. Output max 12a, 2kw.
> 
> Thanks


Kaka Kavo kìa....con này chạy dc con 4041 hong anh Ga Con  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Được, 5 phút sau bỏ trứng lên chiên chung với con Kavo cũng được  :Wink: 

Thật ra ông lấy biến tần bữa trước chỉnh lên 833Hz, cấu hình volt & dòng cho phù hợp lại là chạy con Kavo ở nhà được rồi, coi chừng chạy lâu thì có làn khói huyền thoại thôi

----------

hung1706

----------


## truongkiet

> lô máy này gồm 24 con howa , 4 con brother , dòng mini , trước tết đã xem rồi , lô này nằm bãi lâu quá nên mình không quan tâm nữa , đa số đầu BT 15 bị kẹt và phải thay vòng bi lại hết chỉ vài con là còn quay ok .
> 
> ai thích Cframe thì chơi brother , hành trình tầm 200x180x250 , rất ok , ren 10 , doublenut , nặng tầm 1.5 tấn , còn nguyên máy chưa rã khung vì rã ra là banh xác , còn ai thích kiểu portable thì chon con howa như hình chú Minh đã post , hành trình 350,200,250 . do kết cấu che chắn hết nên em không test cơ khí được .
> 
> Nói chung đều là dòng mini , em nghĩ phần cơ còn khá tốt , chỉ mỗi tội nằm bãi bên japan lâu quá nên đầu BT15 đều hư phần bạc đạn hết , nhưng thay bạc cho nó thì với em chỉ cần 2h , nó xài 7005C 2 cái trên dưới mỗi cái , dù là mini em thấy có con còn ngậm cái con dao quét mặt ghép mảnh phi 50mm đó.
> 
> nếu giao nhiệm vụ cho chú Minh thì hi vọng với số lượng người ta chịu rã ra cho anh em... còn không chắc em đi theo chú Minh ra tay mới được hohoho , bãi này em quen lắm á.
> 
> 
> ...


con brother bao tiền vậy a Nam

----------


## ronaldinho_07

brother em nghe lỏm lấy hết 4 là 17tr/c
lẻ là 20tr/c đó ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

Với em thì thích full máy hơn vì về xài chế lại khung , nắp che , tưới nguội , hồi nước .....cực lắm , nhiều khi lười và khó khăn , mua cái khung vứt góc vài năm bán ve chai cân kí đó , có cái khung máy đầy đủ thì phục hồi nhanh hơn , đưa vào sản xuất lẹ hơn , hiệu quả hơn , giá dưới 20tr thì kiểu gì cũng là quá rẻ cho 1 em mini công nghiệp , đừng so đo với cái giá vài triệu làm gì cho mệt , để xem gấn chục anh em mua về xem ai đưa vào chạy sản xuất đây ???

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Chủ yếu mấy anh thỏa niềm phấn khích trước ak anh. Thấy nhỏ gon giá cũng mềm nên hốt trước tính sau ạ.:-)

Nhân đây em cũng xin lỗi vài anh trước trong vụ lô máy này. Không có ý phá đám gì đâu ạ. Vì em cũng biết nó khá lâu rồi mà lần nào lên cũng thấy nó nằm đây mà giá thì mềm quá. Với em thì những gì mà hơn 100kg thì em sẽ không ham nữa ạ. còm nhom quá mà chơi lô này thì tèo mất.:-). Không biết làm gì với nó mà để nó nằm đó thì tiếc quá nên em quăng lên đây để mấy anh em nào thích mua về xài thì qua hốt chứ không có ý gì khác đâu ạ. Mong mấy anh có ý định mua về bán thì cũng đừng buồn em ạ. Xin lỗi mấy anh ạ.

----------


## puskinu

E xác nhận lấy và nhờ bạn ở sài gòn gd hộ nhé. Thank các bác

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Chủ yếu mấy anh thỏa niềm phấn khích trước ak anh. Thấy nhỏ gon giá cũng mềm nên hốt trước tính sau ạ.:-)
> 
> Nhân đây em cũng xin lỗi vài anh trước trong vụ lô máy này. Không có ý phá đám gì đâu ạ. Vì em cũng biết nó khá lâu rồi mà lần nào lên cũng thấy nó nằm đây mà giá thì mềm quá. Với em thì những gì mà hơn 100kg thì em sẽ không ham nữa ạ. còm nhom quá mà chơi lô này thì tèo mất.:-). Không biết làm gì với nó mà để nó nằm đó thì tiếc quá nên em quăng lên đây để mấy anh em nào thích mua về xài thì qua hốt chứ không có ý gì khác đâu ạ. Mong mấy anh có ý định mua về bán thì cũng đừng buồn em ạ. Xin lỗi mấy anh ạ.


ui hơi đâu lo ku,ngoài bãi ai muốn được thì mua.
đi với ku cả ngày thấy tới lui nhức cả đầu,ku tốn cả ngày mà chả được gì kaka,mệt thân thêm

----------


## GOHOME

> Đã có một đại gia alo cho chủ bãi và lụm hết 10 con rồi ạ. Bãi đã hết máy ạ. :-). Yên tâm là mỗi người sẽ có một con và hiện em không biết sẽ đem về chỗ nào ợ


Có ai biết sdt lảo không ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có em biến tần 2k2 của Fuji E11S tần số 400Hz còn mới cáu cựa. Đã test ngon lành cành ổi ạ.
Giá: 2tr2







Có mấy bộ bàn và chân nhôm cho bác nào thích chế cháo máy cnc mini dùng các combo có sẵn ghép lại chơi được ạ. Thích hợp chế máy H khá ngon ạ.
Kích thước bàn: 600 x 450 x 12mm
kích thước trụ nhôm: 80 x 80 x 360mm
Tất cả nặng cỡ 17kg
Giá: 1tr1





Có em Panasonic 750W có thắng từ. Hình thức chỉ hơi trầy xước tí và dây encoder hơi ngắn ạ.
Giá: 800k





Có 3 em hộp số Harmonic size 14 tỉ lệ 1:100. Mặt bích phù hợp với mấy em motor step size 60.
Một em Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 dành cho động cơ size 86
Tất cả hoạt động tốt bi sáng bóng ạ.
Giá: 
3 em nhỏ: 1tr chẵn
1 em to: 450k.
Lưu ý không bán kèm động cơ ạ.:-)









Một em e biến tần Mini J7 của Yaskawa 1.5kw. Hình thức thiếu nắp che còn lại hoạt động hoàn hảo ạ. Ai cần set gì em set sẵn giúp ạ.
Giá: 1tr5.





Mới về được thêm một mớ khoảng 40 chú step PK569 dây không được dài cho lắm nhưng vẫn đủ để hàn dây dài ra ạ.
Đợt này được giá mềm hơn ạ.
Giá: 230k/1 em. Từ 5 em trở lên giá 200k/1 em.



Giảm giá vốn bán mau cần tiền làm cái khác ạ.
Một em hộp số to vật vã ạ. Các bác xem hình giúp em. Cần thông số gì add zalo em đo rồi gửi cho ạ. nhìn cỡ tay em đỡ ạ.:-) Tỉ số truyền 1:20, Không độ rơ ạ (vì thấy nó ghi non_backlash ạ). Thân em nó có bị trày xước khá nhiều nhưng nội thất vẫn ngon ạ.:-) Quay tay nhẹ nhàng êm ái không sượng.
Giá: 1tr5





Còn một em Howa đợt vừa rồi em có mua giúp ông anh mà giờ để nhà bị la quá nên giờ ảnh muốn bán lại cho anh nào cần ạ. Con này đã được kiểm tra là còn khá tốt trong nhóm vừa rồi. Đầu BT15 vẫn cò quay trơn tru. Ray visme còn sáng đẹp ạ.
Vì nhà thiếu điều kiện nên đẩy em nó đi để bữa nào xây nhà to hơn mới chơi nổi ạ.
Bác nào thích em alo em gửi sdt để giao dich trực tiếp qua nhà xem máy ạ. Thân thiện vui vẻ ạ.:-)
Giá mong muốn: 6tr3.

*Ảnh minh họa*

----------


## Bongmayquathem

lấy cái bàn máy H nhé Minh ơi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> lấy cái bàn máy H nhé Minh ơi


em xác nhận rồi ạ. Vẫn còn mấy bộ nữa nha các bác.:-)

----------


## ngocpham

Gạch cái bàn máy H nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có em biến tần 2k2 của Fuji E11S tần số 400Hz còn mới cáu cựa. Đã test ngon lành cành ổi ạ.
> Giá: 2tr2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiếc là ở trong nam

----------


## truongkiet

trụ nhôm có bán riêng ko

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gạch cái bàn máy H nhé


anh liên lạc qua sdt của em bên dưới để dễ giao dịch nha anh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> trụ nhôm có bán riêng ko


có bán riêng luôn nha anh. 600k một cặp trụ ạ. anh cần thì liên hệ qua sdt giúp em nha.

----------


## Gamo

Cặp trụ đó bằng nhôm định hình dày cui, nặng 4-5kg/trụ, bên dưới là đế thép

----------


## mylove299

Còn bàn chân H để a nhé Minh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nhận được hàng rồi nhé Minh ơi, đẹp dã man. Thêm ít thông tin về cặp chân H cho mấy bác hốt nhanh kẻo hết nè ạ
Em nó có kích thước 80x80x360, bằng nhôm định hình cực dày
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
4 lỗ ốc có thể taro m8. Nhôm hình chắc phải dày đến 6 hoặc 7mm (em chưa đo cụ thể)
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Chân đế là tấm thép dày 12mm bắt bởi 4 con ốc M8 cứng vững. 
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Và bộ sưu tập. Với kiểu dáng profile + với độ dày của em nó thì theo quan điểm của em cặp vai này dư làm một em phay nhôm ngon  :Big Grin: 
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## baole

Em lấy 1 miếng nhôm và cặp vai nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

đã dùng thước đo chiều cao để so sánh .... mấy chân này được phay 2 mặt và có cao độ bằng nhau.

----------

Bongmayquathem, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update tí ạ:
Vẫn còn vài cặp chân nhôm cho bác nào có nhu cầu ạ.
Hộp số khủng long vẫn còn ạ.
Em Harmonic to bên trên vẫn còn ạ. Hoạt động êm ái ạ.
Em cập nhập thêm vài hộp như vậy nữa mà tỉ số truyền là 1:100 ạ.
Giá: 450k/1 em.







Một bộ combo Z làm máy Plasma gọn nhẹ có kèm motor 5 pha của Sanyo (vuông 60 dài 90 ạ). Visme phi 12 bước 10. Hành trình 120mm.
Giá: 900k.







Có 4 em ti ben tải cỡ 20kg hành trình được hơn 170mm một tẹo ạ.Tổng dài 460mm chưa tính cái tai. Tất cả hoạt động em ái trơn tru ạ. Có sẵn tai bằng sắt cứng chắc ạ.
Giá: 300k/ cặp.



Mớ motor step 2 pha size 86 khủng long ạ.



2 em này size 86 dài 80 cốt 14mm. 3A
Giá: 700k/cặp



tiếp theo là cặp này. Size 86 dài 100. Cốt 14. Một em 3A. một em 4.5A.
Giá: em 3A 400k... em 4.5A 500k. Lấy cả 2 tính 800k





Một em Tamgawa size 86 dài 120 3.6A. cốt 14mm
Giá: 500k.





2 em khủng long nhất đàn size 86 dài 130mm 4.7A. cốt 14mm
Giá: 650k/em 



cũng 2 em khủng long luôn mà 1 em bị cứng cốt một em quay được nhưng sượng. không biết xử lý nên bán ạ.
Giá: 200k/cặp. Mỗi em hơn 4kg.

----------


## winstarvn

anh lấy cặp cứng cốt nha.

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em cái giá cả mớ step 86 bác chủ ui. Bác có driver cho nó ko ợ ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho em cái giá cả mớ step 86 bác chủ ui. Bác có driver cho nó ko ợ ?


em không có driver cho nó ạ. Anh mua mấy driver leadshine xài ok anh ạ.
hiện em đã có gạch cho 2 con cứng cốt và 2 con bên phải qua (bỏ 2 con đầu bên phải). còn lại 5 con ạ. 2 con dài 130, 1 con dài 120 và 2 con dài 80 ạ.

----------


## skydn

> Em xin update tí ạ:
> Vẫn còn vài cặp chân nhôm cho bác nào có nhu cầu ạ.
> Hộp số khủng long vẫn còn ạ.
> Em Harmonic to bên trên vẫn còn ạ. Hoạt động êm ái ạ.
> Em cập nhập thêm vài hộp như vậy nữa mà tỉ số truyền là 1:100 ạ.
> Giá: 450k/1 em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác em lấy cặp ty với cặp motor step 86 dài 80 cốt 14ly 3A nha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em quên cập nhật ti ben đã hết khi vừa đăng ạ.

----------


## thuyên1982

bác minh cho mình lấy cobo z ht 120 nhé.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## cnclaivung

anh lấy 86 130 4,5a nha Minh

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chết thật. Cụ có bán khớp mềm ko đấy ạ? Tiện gì lâu vãi  :Frown:

----------


## Echchum

Bác cho em lấy cặp steps 86 dài 100 trên nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác cho em lấy cặp steps 86 dài 100 trên nhé


Đã như giao dịch với anh ạ. Anh lụm nốt con step kia thì hay quá.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> bác minh cho mình lấy cobo z ht 120 nhé.


Dạ anh. Có gì mai qua a alo em nha.:-)

----------


## skydn

chuyển cho bac rồi nha

----------


## GORLAK

Mấy cái hs khóa cốt kiểu gì e?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mấy cái hs khóa cốt kiểu gì e?


Cái đó nó khóa bằng lục giác âm mà em quay cái mặt nó vào trong nên a ko nhìn thấy ợ.:-) anh lụm vài con đi ợ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

- Em mới đấu thầu được 4 con máy kiểu router có mặt bàn bằng sắt dày cỡ 22 li kích thước phủ bì khoảng 1m5 x 1m3. 
- Kích thước lồng máy giữa 2 chân gang là 1m2 x 1m3. Có 2 chân bằng gang dựng lên cao cỡ 400. Rất cứng chắc cho bác nào dựng máy. Toàn bộ còn rất đẹp ạ.
- Tổng cái khung này chắc hơn 1 tấn ạ. Luu ý là không có trục X bắt ngang qua ạ. Chỉ có bàn và 2 chân gang dài dựng lên ạ. Vì cái X bắt ngang qua bằng nhôm cũng khá yếu nên em không lấy ạ.
- Có sẵn ray 20 gắn mỗi bên chân một thanh kèm một visme phi 20 bước 20 đi kèm mỗi ray. Có cả khớp nối ạ. Vì visme và ray em mua riêng nên sẽ có 2 option giá cho các bác ạ.
- Theo em thì xài luôn ray và visme thì ngon hơn vì nó đã lắp chuẩn ạ. Visme của nó thì gối nằm theo thân gang luôn nên độ chế visme khác thì phải khoan bắt cực công ạ.

Giá: Khung máy kèm ray và visme: 20tr. 
Khung máy không ray và visme: 17tr. 

Lưu ý là giá trên em chưa biết chính xác số kí của máy nên đoán đại ạ. Có thể sẽ rẻ hơn ạ.:-)



























Giống kiểu con máy này mà không có trục X bắt qua ạ. 2 cái chân gang của con trên còn có visme và ray sẵn ạ. Về lắp motor nữa là có bộ trục Y song song và đồng phằng ạ.:-) Hành trình lớn và cứng cáp ạ.

----------

Bongmayquathem, GORLAK, huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------


## mylove299

bộ khung ngon mà mấy bác thờ ơ thế nhỉ

----------


## emptyhb

Bộ khung này quá đẹp, tiếc là ở xa quá

----------


## Mới CNC

Sài Gòn xa xôi quá!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em cập nhật dọn dẹp bán bớt để chuẩn bị cho em máy về. Tốn lúa quá nên bán bớt ạ.
_Có 3 em khớp nối loại powerlock khủng full sắt thép. Phi ngoài 68 cao 60. 2 em có 4 ốc siết loại vào ra 35-35. 1 em nhiều ốc là 32-35.
Giá: 300k/1. Lấy hết bao ship ạ.





2 em khởi động mềm điều khiển motor 3 pha không cần cài đặt nhiều như biến tần. có chỉnh thời gian tăng giảm tốc trực tiếp bằng biến trở. Chỉnh quá dòng. Có ngõ ra báo lỗi có ngõ vào start Stop. Em này tương đương biến tần 3.7kw ạ. DÒng ra 16A.
Giá: 1tr/1 em. mua cả 2 bao ship ạ.





Có mấy bộ thấu kính tháo trong máy laser mua về ngắm. Ngắm xong giờ bán lại cho bác nào thích ngắm ạ.
Đồng giá mỗi món 100k ạ. Có cái tấm to nhất là 150k ạ. Mua hết tính tròn 800k.















Cặp chân giò bằng sắt trắng như ngọc trinh ạ.:-) Cao 370mm. chân vuông 80x80mm. đế 140 x 100mm. Cái mỏ vịt dài 340mm. Chân cứng ngắc luôn ạ. Được phay phẳng 2 mặt trên dưới.
Giá: 700k.





Có hơn 10 bộ driver UDK5114NW2. Loại này chạy điện 110v. chạy pul-dir. full-half step. chạy được tất cả các dòng 5 pha mã PK5xx dòng 1.4A. Jack cắm đầy đủ.
Giá: 650k/1. 



Có 4 em UDK5128NW2. Loại này chạy điện 110v. chạy pul-dir. full-half step. chạy được tất cả các dòng 5 pha mã PK5xx dòng 2.8A. Jack cắm đầy đủ.
Giá: 850k/1

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mớ Driver Panasonic A1.
_3 em 100W chạy điện 110V. Giá: 500k/1
_3 em 100W chạy điện 220V. Giá: 600k/1
_1 em 200W chạy điện 220V. Giá: 700k.
_1 em 400W chạy điện 220V. Giá: 1tr2.
_2 em pana A5 100W chạy điện 220V. 500k/1
_2 em pana A1 100W điện 110V bị cháy con trở do cắm nhầm điện. Công suất còn ok. Bác nào biết thay thay vào là xài ok. Giá: 400k/2 em.
Mua hết mớ trên tính tròn 6tr và tặng kèm 2 em pana cháy con trở không tính tiền ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em cập nhật tí là cặp chân giò đã ra đi. UDK5128 ra đi. Minas A5 ra đi. 2 con Minas A1 tèo con trở cũng đã ra đi ạ.

Hiện chỉ còn mớ Minas A1 này bác nào lấy hết em fix nhiệt tình cho mau ạ. Vì đang cần lúa ạ. Tất cả còn đẹp nắp niếc đầy đủ ạ.
_3 em 100W chạy điện 110V. Giá: 500k/1
_3 em 100W chạy điện 220V. Giá: 600k/1
_1 em 200W chạy điện 220V. Giá: 700k.
_1 em 400W chạy điện 220V. Giá: 1tr2.

----------


## Tuanlm

đang cần 3 bộ 100w, thấy thì thèm mà nghĩ tới cảnh đi kiếm motor thấy quải quá.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> đang cần 3 bộ 100w, thấy thì thèm mà nghĩ tới cảnh đi kiếm motor thấy quải quá.


anh lụm ik rồi liên hệ anh Nam mập ạ. Anh Nam mập hay có motor cho pana lắm ợ.:-)

----------


## Tuanlm

Hay bác liên hệ giúp rồi ship mình nguyên set luôn đc ko? tất nhiên là trong giới hạn chịu nhiệt của ngân sách. heh heh

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## dangkhoi

bác còn Driver panasonic 200W-200V ko. có chuyển hàng COD ko

----------


## mactech

mua của mấy bác có mấy chục trang này thì COD làm gì. Cứ Vịt teo chậm mà chơi, năm nào các bác ấy gửi chả được, nhưng thường ko quá 4 ngày đến đầu kia đất nước.

----------

ppgas

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em update thêm vài món cho bác nào cần thì chiến ạ.

Đầu tiên là tiền đâu.:-)

Ray con lăn hàng của SCHNEEBERGER Mã MR-35-G0-A-57086. Độ chính xác G0, không phải loại mới chưa xài nên em nghĩ nó không còn chính xác như G0 mới sản xuất nhưng đẩy tới lui bi bọt còn kêu rột rột ạ.:-) Ray bản 35 con lăn (bi hình trụ).Tổng dài 1580mm. gần 1m6. Còn 3 cây như hình ạ. Bác nào túm gọn em bán luôn cho mau ạ.
Giá: 5tr5/cặp. Lụm cả 3 cây tính gọn 7.5tr ạ.









8 con SSR (Solid State Relay) 20A của Hàn Xẻng ạ. đầu kích từ 4-32V. Ngõ ra 200VDC-20A (Lưu ý: điện 1 chiều không phải xoay chiều ạ). Có sẵn nhôm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray nhôm tủ điện ạ.
Giá: 120k/con. Lấy hết 8 con tính 800k.





4 con Step 2 pha PK296 loại size 86. cốt ra 14mm. Tình trạng hơi rỉ bên ngoài vỏ nhưng tình trạng quay êm ái không sượng ạ.
Giá 350k/con.



9 cây ben trong đó có 3 cây hành trình dài 220mm tổng dài 560. 2 cây chịu lực 30kg/cây. một cây chịu lực cỡ 15kg. 6 cây còn lại hành trình được 120mm. tổng dài 460. Chịu lực cỡ 30kg/cây.
Giá. 300k/cặp ngắn 120mm. 350k cho cặp 220mm. 150k cho cây chịu lực 10kg. Lấy hết tính 1tr300 ạ.



cặp khớp nối motor đầu vào motor dạng powerlock cốt vào 14mm. đầu ra dùng đai 3M thì phải.
Giá: 100k/cặp.:-)

----------


## hoahong102

BEN DẦU, Gạch 1 cặp ngắn 1 cặp dài

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> BEN DẦU, Gạch 1 cặp ngắn 1 cặp dài


cặp ben dài với khớp răng em bán sáng luôn ùi anh ạ. Anh lụm 2 cặp ngắn nha.:-) Có gì em ship luôn ợ.:-)

----------


## hoahong102

thế lấy 2 cặp ngắn cũng dc, nhắn tk vào zalo nhé

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Nam CNC

kiếm tra giúp anh cái power clock phi ngoài 24 thì anh lấy nhá

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Tuanlm

> kiếm tra giúp anh cái power clock phi ngoài 24 thì anh lấy nhá


Cha Nam CNC chê thì tui dzớt nhá thớt

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

mấy cái powerlock đó em bán mất ùi anh ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài con SSR cuả Omron Loại Input 12-24V DC và output điện AC dải từ 100~220V. Dòng tải 15A. Kèm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray tủ điện ạ. Hàng tháo máy đẹp long lanh ạ.
Giá: 150k/em. Lấy hết bao ship ạ.





4 con Step 2 pha PK296 loại size 86. cốt ra 14mm. Tình trạng hơi rỉ nhẹ bên ngoài vỏ nhưng tình trạng quay êm ái không sượng ạ.
Giá 350k/con. Fix còn 250k/con cho mau để gom lúa nghỉ lễ ạ.:-)



8 con SSR (Solid State Relay) 20A của Hàn Xẻng ạ. đầu kích từ 4-32V. Ngõ ra 200VDC-20A (Lưu ý: điện 1 chiều không phải xoay chiều ạ). Có sẵn nhôm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray nhôm tủ điện ạ.
Giá: 120k/con. Lấy hết 8 con tính 800k.

----------


## winstarvn

> 4 con Step 2 pha PK296 loại size 86. cốt ra 14mm. Tình trạng hơi rỉ nhẹ bên ngoài vỏ nhưng tình trạng quay êm ái không sượng ạ.
> Giá 350k/con. Fix còn 250k/con cho mau để gom lúa nghỉ lễ ạ.:-)


lấy thêm 2 con step này nữa nha ku, fix giá thêm đê.

----------


## Ga con

> 8 con SSR (Solid State Relay) 20A của Hàn Xẻng ạ. đầu kích từ 4-32V. Ngõ ra 200VDC-20A (Lưu ý: điện 1 chiều không phải xoay chiều ạ). Có sẵn nhôm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray nhôm tủ điện ạ.
> Giá: 120k/con. Lấy hết 8 con tính 800k.


Minhdt mở thử 1 con xem bên trong nó xài con gì thế em, mình tò mò quá hehe  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Con này mà OK bán cho mấy ông chơi robocon chạy động cơ đề nghon à.

Thanks.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy đôi step còn lại bác Minh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Minhdt mở thử 1 con xem bên trong nó xài con gì thế em, mình tò mò quá hehe .
> 
> Con này mà OK bán cho mấy ông chơi robocon chạy động cơ đề nghon à.
> 
> Thanks.


Theo lời anh ngày mai em sẽ tháo một chú ra xem thử ntn. Không tháo được thì sẽ đập một chú ra xem thử ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy đôi step còn lại bác Minh


Thanks anh. Mai em gửi hàng anh ạ. :-)

----------


## pvkhai

Theo tôi nghỉ nó sẽ thế này:

----------

Gamo, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update lại vài thứ còn lại và fix mạnh thu hồi vốn ạ.:-)

Hộp số Harmonic không độ rơ tỉ số truyền là 1:100 ạ. Size vuông 90.
Giá: 450k/1 em. (Fix mạnh còn 350k/1)







Cả bộ motor 5 pha PK569 và driver UDK5114NW đầy đủ jack cắm ạ. Bác nào mua em sẽ hàn giúp sợi dây dài ra cho dễ xài ạ. Loại này phù hợp chạy cho máy chơi nhôm khổ khoảng 400x600 hoặc to hơn xíu ạ
Giá: Fix mạnh còn 850k/bộ.







Hiện chỉ còn 6 con Minas A1 này bác nào lấy hết em fix nhiệt tình cho mau ạ. Vì đang cần lúa ạ. Tất cả còn đẹp nắp niếc đầy đủ ạ.
_3 em 100W chạy điện 110V. Giá: 500k/1. Fix còn 400k/1
_3 em 100W chạy điện 220V. Giá: 600k/1. Fix còn 500k/1

Đính kèm 36116

Có vài con SSR cuả Omron Loại Input 12-24V DC và output điện AC dải từ 100~220V. Dòng tải 15A. Kèm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray tủ điện ạ. Hàng tháo máy đẹp long lanh ạ.
Giá: 150k/em. Fix mạnh còn 100k/1. Lấy hết vẫn bao ship.





8 con SSR (Solid State Relay) 20A của Hàn Xẻng ạ. đầu kích từ 4-32V. Ngõ ra 200VDC-20A (Lưu ý: điện 1 chiều không phải xoay chiều ạ). Có sẵn nhôm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray nhôm tủ điện ạ.
Giá: 120k/con. Fix còn 100k/1. Lấy hết vẫn bao ship ạ.





4 Cặp ke bằng gang được phay vuông góc.
Giá: 300k/cặp



2 con PLC Keyence KV-10DT xài điện 24V còn đẹp như hình. Đã test lên nguồn ổn định ạ.
Giá: 600k/1.

----------


## hoangmanh

Hai quả step 5 pha PK599H vẫn còn chứ Minh bảo ghé e lấy mà bận chưa lên lấy được .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hai quả step 5 pha PK599H vẫn còn chứ Minh bảo ghé e lấy mà bận chưa lên lấy được .


dạ anh yên tâm em vẫn để đó ạ. Anh rảnh thì qua lấy cũng dc ạ.:-)

----------


## elkun24

> Một cặp cánh tay robot của Sony dạng Scara gồm 4 bậc tự do trong đó 3 bậc xoay quanh trục và 1 bậc tịnh tiến lên xuống bằng visme. COn robot này cao 770mm, sải cánh tay tính từ thân trụ cũng được khoảng 770mm, nặng tầm hơn 60kg (em chỉ đoán thui vì một mình em không bê nổi nó a). Toàn bộ robot sử dụng DC servo 4 chổi than cực khỏe, dây nhợ đầy dủ và còn rất dài ạ. Con robot này còn rất mới ạ. Vẫn còn tủ điện của nó nhưng em không lấy về vì không biết dùng ạ. Ai cần em có thể liên lạc hỏi thử giùm ạ.:-)
> Giá: Một cặp luôn là 10tr, ai lấy lẻ thì 5tr5 một em nha.:-)


Hàng này đi chưa bác chủ ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hàng này đi chưa bác chủ ?


Dạ vẫn còn một con anh ạ. :-) đang để nó canh nhà. Anh cần thì em đuổi nó đi ạ. :-)

----------


## Dainamcnc

em gạch bộ ke gang ạ. Bác nhắn em giúp địa chỉ chủ nhật em chạy qua

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> em gạch bộ ke gang ạ. Bác nhắn em giúp địa chỉ chủ nhật em chạy qua


ke gang em bán hết buổi sáng ùi anh ạ. Thanks anh ạ. 

Mấy món trên vẫn còn ngoài ke gang ra nha các bác.:-) A hốt có giá đẹp cho sạch nhà. Giá lỗ luôn ạ.:-)

Cập nhật thêm bộ máy hút chân không gồm bàn hút chân không, máy hút chân không và biến tần.

2 cái bàn hút chân không giống anh Hung1706 đã test bằng máy hút hút ngon lành cành đào ạ.
1 máy hút chân không mã như hình ạ. motor kéo 0.2kw 3 pha.
1 em biến tần mitsu 0.4kw đã cài đặt sẵn chạy chung với máy hút chân không ạ.

Giá tất cả: 2tr5. mua bàn hút không thì 500k/1 ạ.

----------


## vufree

Gạch 2 cái bàn hút Cụ nhé.

----------


## ali35

> ke gang em bán hết buổi sáng ùi anh ạ. Thanks anh ạ. 
> 
> Mấy món trên vẫn còn ngoài ke gang ra nha các bác.:-) A hốt có giá đẹp cho sạch nhà. Giá lỗ luôn ạ.:-)
> 
> Cập nhật thêm bộ máy hút chân không gồm bàn hút chân không, máy hút chân không và biến tần.
> 
> 2 cái bàn hút chân không giống anh Hung1706 đã test bằng máy hút hút ngon lành cành đào ạ.
> 1 máy hút chân không mã như hình ạ. motor kéo 0.2kw 3 pha.
> 1 em biến tần mitsu 0.4kw đã cài đặt sẵn chạy chung với máy hút chân không ạ.
> ...



bác vufree nhương lại 1 bàn đựoc ko,nếu đưôc mình lấy 1 bộ nha bác

----------


## vufree

Sáng giờ có 2 Bác gọi điện xin nhượng lại 2 bàn hút. Thôi thì Các Bác đam mê giống Mình quá cũng không đành lòng... kekekek... quyết định nhượng lại cho mỗi Bác 1 bàn.

----------


## CNC abc

> Cả bộ motor 5 pha PK569 và driver UDK5114NW đầy đủ jack cắm ạ. Bác nào mua em sẽ hàn giúp sợi dây dài ra cho dễ xài ạ. Loại này phù hợp chạy cho máy chơi nhôm khổ khoảng 400x600 hoặc to hơn xíu ạ
> Giá: Fix mạnh còn 850k/bộ.


Bác có cái driver 5 pha nào dư k? em đăng ký 1 cái driver 5pha không thôi.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em có dư nha bác. Có gì bác nhắn tin qua sdt của em cái nha để em biết mà liên lạc ạ.

----------


## CNC abc

Driver 5 pha này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài em step 2 pha size 86 lên cho bác nào cần ạ:
2 em vexta PK296 và PK299. Cốt ra 2 đầu phi 14 quay tay êm ru ạ. Dòng cả 2 con đều là 4.5A
Giá: con 296: 350k.
con 299: 500k.



2 con step 2pha size 86 đẹp tinh tươm mới tháo máy Nhât chung lô với 2 con PK296 trên nên rất đẹp ạ. Loại này dòng cỡ 5A ạ. Vuông 86 dài 76mm.
Giá 500k/con.



Một cái khớp nối full thép lỗ 15-20. Phi ngoài 82mm. Phi trong 54.
Giá: 300k.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

bán dùm bạn  :Big Grin: 

-eto thủy lực kích thước phủ bì ~ 530x180.Ngàm kẹp ~ 125x220
Giá : 6tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

tất cả trong hình
4tr,ko bán lẻ gồm:
-3 đầu bt40 (2 er32 big,1 c20)
-1 bộ đồ siết mở bt40 có 2 tay siết cho er32 và c32
-8 cái collect er32
-1 hộp chip 1135 chip hàng mua mới chưa sài
-1 cán dao 20 sài mảnh 1135 ở trên
-2 con dao cầu cố sơ + 2 dao bé như hình

----------


## CNC abc

> Có vài em step 2 pha size 86 lên cho bác nào cần ạ:
> 2 em vexta PK296 và PK299. Cốt ra 2 đầu phi 14 quay tay êm ru ạ. Dòng cả 2 con đều là 4.5A
> Giá: con 296: 350k.
> con 299: 500k.


Mình đăng ký con pk296. Bác giao dùm q3 đc k? nếu k giao đc thì cho xin tk mình chuyển tiền rồi nhờ bác gửi giúp cho mình. Tks bác.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình đăng ký con pk296. Bác giao dùm q3 đc k? nếu k giao đc thì cho xin tk mình chuyển tiền rồi nhờ bác gửi giúp cho mình. Tks bác.


em cũng hay lên quận 3 có gì anh nhắn qua sdt giúp em để em biết số điện thoại tiện trao đổi ạ. Thanks anh.:-)

----------


## Ga con

> tất cả trong hình
> 4tr,ko bán lẻ gồm:
> -3 đầu bt40 (2 er32 big,1 c20)
> -1 bộ đồ siết mở bt40 có 2 tay siết cho er32 và c32
> -8 cái collect er32
> -1 hộp chip 1135 chip hàng mua mới chưa sài
> -1 cán dao 20 sài mảnh 1135 ở trên
> -2 con dao cầu cố sơ + 2 dao bé như hình


Cho anh giá tốt cái combo này đi Minh Dt.

Thanks.

----------


## ktshung

mình gạch mô tơ nhé

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho anh giá tốt cái combo này đi Minh Dt.
> 
> Thanks.


cái đó ảnh bớt còn 3tr8 nha anh. Có gì anh cần thì cứ qua em lấy nha.:-)

----------

Ga con

----------


## cncchi

chào a.e đang cần tìm động cơ 750w panasonic mã mhmd052G1U.a có hoặc nhờ ae trong đó xem có ai có ko ạ.e bị lỗi encoder trong động cơ

----------


## hankien

Con pk299 còn ko bạn?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ ko còn nha anh. Thanks anh ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

bộ mitsubishi mr-j2s-20a 200w như hình
dây thất lạc,bán dùm .
đã bán

----------


## garynguyen

Ké chủ thớt. Nhà em có dây encoder zin dài 5m của J2S này. Giá 250k/1 cọng dài 5m. Giắc 20 chân cho driver đúc sẵn dây chỉ cần xác định pin là ok, giá 40k/1, 100k/3. L/hệ 0938575368. Thanks

----------


## hungmtcn

Có bao test j2s ko thì mình lấy, chứ ở nhà cũng đang 1 đống chết

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Có bao test j2s ko thì mình lấy, chứ ở nhà cũng đang 1 đống chết


có bác CK luôn mà k cần đặt gạch cụ ah.hihi

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

bán dùm ông bạn servo taizhou 2.6kw chạy xung.2500rpm 10Nm 
giá 7tr5,hàng brandnew,chỉ mới test,kẹt tiền nên bán  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

ôi vãi cái dép lào

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## huyquynhbk

> bán dùm ông bạn servo taizhou 2.6kw chạy xung.2500rpm 10Nm 
> giá 7tr5,hàng brandnew,chỉ mới test,kẹt tiền nên bán 
> Đính kèm 39269


có tài liệu của e này k bác?cho e xin nghiên cứu , nếu ok thì e xúc. mà hàng a mẽo hay ae của a mẽo ah?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> có tài liệu của e này k bác?cho e xin nghiên cứu , nếu ok thì e xúc. mà hàng a mẽo hay ae của a mẽo ah?


cái này có một bác gạch rồi bác ạ. hàng của bạn thân anh Trung(mẽo) ạ.:-)

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em cập nhật thêm vài món tí tí dọn nhà ạ.:-)

2 em biến tần 3.7kw của Mitsu FR-S520 tần số đầu ra đạt 120Hz phù hợp cho mấy con motor kéo 3 pha. Hình thức ngoài đẹp đẽ như hình. Nguyên cục nhôm tản nhiệt kèm quạt to tổ chảng. Hàng đã được test chạy ầm ầm ạ.
Giá: 2500k cho một em trắng như Háp By Bô La. Lụm cả 2 bao ship thường vịt teo.







1 em cũng y chang con trên nhưng chỉ có 1.5kw ạ. 
Giá 1000k cho em Ngọc Bô La này.





Một em hộp số Shimpo tỉ lệ 1:5 như hình mặt bích vừa motor size 60. Lỗ vào motor phi 11.
Giá: 200k.





Một em step 2 pha size 42 Sanyo Sanmotion (Loại có hồi tiếp) kèm hộp số Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50.
Giá: 250k.



 

Một em step Syn size 86 dài 130 loại 5 pha còn sáng đẹp ạ. Cốt ra phi 9.5.
Giá: 250k.





Một cái khớp nối full thép lỗ 15-20. Phi ngoài 82mm. Phi trong 54.
Giá: 300k. (fix mạnh còn 200k)

Đính kèm 38241

Đính kèm 38242

Có vài con SSR cuả Omron Loại Input 12-24V DC và output điện AC dải từ 100~220V. Dòng tải 15A. Kèm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray tủ điện ạ. Hàng tháo máy đẹp long lanh ạ.
Giá: 150k/em. Fix mạnh còn 100k/1. Lấy hết vẫn bao ship.

Đính kèm 36888

Đính kèm 36889

8 con SSR (Solid State Relay) 20A của Hàn Xẻng ạ. đầu kích từ 4-32V. Ngõ ra 200VDC-20A (Lưu ý: điện 1 chiều không phải xoay chiều ạ). Có sẵn nhôm tản nhiệt và chân bắt ray nhôm tủ điện ạ.
Giá: 120k/con. Fix còn 100k/1. Lấy hết vẫn bao ship ạ.

Đính kèm 36891

Đính kèm 36892

còn 1 con PLC Keyence KV-10DT xài điện 24V còn đẹp như hình. Đã test lên nguồn ổn định ạ.
Giá: 600k/1. (fix còn 500k cho con cuối ạ)

Đính kèm 37215

_Còn 2 em khớp nối loại powerlock (loại khớp cứng) khủng full sắt thép. Phi ngoài 68 cao 60. 2 em có 4 ốc siết loại vào ra 35-35. 1 em nhiều ốc là 32-35.
Giá: Fix còn 200k/1 ạ

Đính kèm 36037

Đính kèm 36038

2 em khởi động mềm điều khiển motor 3 pha không cần cài đặt nhiều như biến tần. có chỉnh thời gian tăng giảm tốc trực tiếp bằng biến trở. Chỉnh quá dòng. Có ngõ ra báo lỗi có ngõ vào start Stop. Em này tương đương biến tần 3.7kw ạ. DÒng ra 16A.
Giá: Fix còn 800k/1

Đính kèm 36039

Đính kèm 36040

----------


## anhcos

Anh lấy con hộp số với con step 42 có hộp số nha Minh.

----------


## huanpt

> Một em step 2 pha size 42 Sanyo Sanmotion (Loại có hồi tiếp) kèm hộp số Harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50.
> Giá: 250k.
> 
> Một em hộp số Shimpo tỉ lệ 1:5 như hình mặt bích vừa motor size 60. Lỗ vào motor phi 11.
> Giá: 200k.


Mình lấy 2 món này nhé Minh.

----------


## huanpt

Ôi bác Anhcos ơi, sao mà trùng hợp thế? tính lựa thêm 1 món nữa rồi post. Ai dè...  :Frown: ((

----------


## anhcos

Anh lấy con step 42 có hộp số thôi, còn hộp số Shimpo để lại cho bác Huanpt nha Minh.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Thks bác Anhcos nhiều,

Vậy anh lấy thêm con step size 86 luôn nhé Minh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Anh lấy con step 42 có hộp số thôi, còn hộp số Shimpo để lại cho bác Huanpt nha Minh.


dạ anh. Thanks anh ạ. Khi nào về a hú em cái ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Thks bác Anhcos nhiều,
> 
> Vậy anh lấy thêm con step size 86 luôn nhé Minh.


dạ anh. Có gí anh nhắn qua sdt của em giúp để bữa nào tiện lên sài gòn em đem giúp anh ạ.:-)

----------


## ductrung

Mình lấy 2ssr DC 200V-20A nha

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Dạ vẫn còn một con anh ạ. :-) đang để nó canh nhà. Anh cần thì em đuổi nó đi ạ. :-)


Sorry cụ Minhdt nhé. sau khi tìm hiểu thì thấy e k đủ sức tìm driver vs config mấy con dc servo nên cho e hủy nhé!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Sorry cụ Minhdt nhé. sau khi tìm hiểu thì thấy e k đủ sức tìm driver vs config mấy con dc servo nên cho e hủy nhé!


dạ không sao ạ. driver dc servo có bán khá nhiều ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

mấy món biến tần trên đã hết và mấy con step trên cung hết rồi ạ.
Em cập nhật thêm vài món ho lao hắc lào ạ: 

"Tiền đâu" là két nước giải nhiệt của Showa mới được em vệ sinh sơ qua kích thước dài 660 x 140 x 90. Về chà nhẹ cái vỏ bên ngoài dính nhớt đi là mới cóng ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr 





1 Em biến tần của Mitsu Fr E520 công suất 0.4kw, tần số ra đạt 400Hz, thiếu nắp che bên ngoài. màn hình điều khiển vẫn còn nha các bác tại em quên gắn vào chụp ạ.
Giá: 500k





1 em biến tần của Keyence HI-02K (200W) còn khá đẹp ạ. Đã cắm điện lên nguồn bình thường không báo lỗi ạ. Vì tìm manual toàn tiếng nhật ko nên làm biếng dịch ạ. Có chân bắt ray tủ điện ạ. Mặt Led to hiển thị số to đẹp ợ.
Giá: 600k







1 em biến tần 3 pha Mitsu FR E540 (Lưu ý là dùng điện 3 pha 380V) tần số ra đạt 400Hz. Đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào ạ.
Ngoại hình như hình chụp ạ. thiếu nắp và còn màn điều khiển.
Giá: 600k





1 em biến tần mitsu FR E520 5.5Kw tần số ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Đã test chạy ầm ầm ạ.
Giá: 3.5tr





1 em biến tần của Fuji Frenic 5000G9S 7.5KW. Tần số ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. 2 màn hình một LCD một led. Đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào ạ. Đi kèm con điện trở xả gắn ngoài như hình ạ.
Giá: 5.5tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update tình hình xíu là chỉ còn két nước làm mát và một em biến tần 5.5kw của mitsu ạ. Con Keyence đã được cài đặt ok nhờ mất nguyên ngày dịch tiếng nhật.:-) Có gạch chờ ngày về ạ.:-)

"Tiền đâu" là két nước giải nhiệt của Showa mới được em vệ sinh sơ qua kích thước dài 660 x 140 x 90. Về chà nhẹ cái vỏ bên ngoài dính nhớt đi là mới cóng ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr.





1 em biến tần mitsu FR E520 5.5Kw tần số ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Đã test chạy ầm ầm ạ.
Giá: 3.5tr

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái két nước dùng ống đồng fi bao nhiêu bác ơi?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ống đồng ren phi 22 bác ạ. :-)

----------


## Khoa C3

ƯỚc lượng hộ cái ống trong lá tản nhiệt với.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em về nhà rồi. Có gì mai em đo rồi em báo cho a nha. :-)

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## jeanvaljean

1 em biến tần mitsu FR E520 5.5Kw tần số ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Đã test chạy ầm ầm ạ.
Giá: 3.5tr

Đính kèm 39395

Đính kèm 39396[/QUOTE]

Cây thước điện tử giá bnhieu ạh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cây thước kẹp em không bán bác ạ.

----------

Huunhiem

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh KhoáC3. em đo cái ống dẫn nước đó bề ngang 6 x 85mm. chạy qua 5 ống song song như hình ak anh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên nhanh thêm vài em biến tần nữa cho anh em đồng chí nào thích chế cháo ạ.

mở hàng em có con biến tần Fuji đẹp tinh tươm FRenic 5000P11 5.5Kw điện 3 pha 220V ngõ ra tần số đạt Max 120Hz thích hợp cho các loại motor kéo. đã test ngon lành cành đào hết ùi ạ.
Giá: 4tr






Kế bên là con 3.7kw của Fuji FVR3.7C9S ngõ ra đạt tần số max 120Hz. đẹp tinh tươm và đã test ngon lành cành ổi ạ. Màn hình hiển thị hơi mờ nhưng nếu bỏ cái tấm che led thì vẫn nhìn sáng như thường.
Giá: 2tr3







Kế kế tiếp là con 1.5kw của Tsubaki (hình thức y chang con Fuji bên trên chắc do OEM) ngõ ra cũng max 120Hz. Đã test ok và hình dáng chuẩn ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr







Kế kế kế tiếp là Sumitumo 0.75/1kw ngõ ra đặt 360Hz hình thức vỏ viếc ok đẹp tinh tươm. Đã test ok.
Giá: 800k





2 bộ combo NSK bản ngang 80 tổng dài 575. hành trình đạt 340mm. Có sẵn mặc bích bắt motor size 60. Combo nặng 9kg.
Giá: 1000k/bộ



2 cặp ray THK SHS25 tổng dài 1670. Ray được mã đen chống rỉ tốt. Đặc biệt mỗi cặp ray tới 8 Block. Không xài hết thì cắt đôi ra cũng khá rẻ ợ. 
Giá: 3tr4/cặp. Lấy cả 2 cặp tính còn 6tr5.



2 cánh tay robot gắp phôi sắt hộp dày cỡ 8 li một thanh nặng gần 80-90kg. Có sẵn mặt bắt ray 25 và thanh răng được đôn dày cỡ 15li tổng dài 1560mm vuông 130 cao 170. khoảng cách tâm 2 ray 145mm.
Y chang cây đang bắt làm trục X trên máy này. 
Giá: 1tr2/ cây.



Ké tí là em đang bán con máy như hình trên luôn ai thích em bán 25tr toàn bộ. Máy thích hợp chạy gỗ. Đã chạy ầm ầm ạ. Phay nhôm vẫn được nhưng độ chính xác thì không cao ạ.
Song mã và trục Z là Alpha 66AA, trục X dùng 5 Pha PK596. 
Song Mã Y dùng visme 20 bước 10 ray 20
Trục X dùng visme 25 bước 10 ray 25
Trục Z combo sắt visme 16 bước 20 ray 15.
Spindle mới toanh 1.5kW dài 210 xài ER16. 
Hành trình đặt 800x1000x200 (X-Y-Z)
Gầm Z cao 130 tính từ mặt bàn lên combo Z. Hành trình Z được 200. Mặt bàn nhôm dày 20 li 1600x1150mm
Bác nào thích thì qua nhà coi em test thử cho ạ.
Mới phay test được 2 món này ạ.

----------


## mylove299

Cuối cùng cũng chịu bán bớt máy  :Big Grin: . Giá quá ngon cho con máy có hành trình lớn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em bán hết ùi ak anh chứ không phải một con. Giải nghệ bán không chừa luôn ợ. Con máy đó đồ ve chai không cũng hơn 25 củ ùi ak anh. :-)

----------


## ali35

con 1.5kw của Tsubaki (hình thức y chang con Fuji bên trên chắc do OEM) ngõ ra cũng max 120Hz. Đã test ok và hình dáng chuẩn ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr







Gạch con này nhe Minh,có  mai chay qua lấy

----------


## Hung rau

Khung sắt bên phải máy có bán ko? Đang mê H frame

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Gạch con này nhe Minh,có  mai chay qua lấy

có anh gì bảo xíu qua lấy ùi anh ợ. bể gạch em bảo anh nha.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Khung sắt bên phải máy có bán ko? Đang mê H frame


cái khung đó gần 500kg ak anh. mà em thanh lý mất ùi.:-)

----------


## ali35

> Gạch con này nhe Minh,có  mai chay qua lấy
> 
> có anh gì bảo xíu qua lấy ùi anh ợ. bể gạch em bảo anh nha.:-)


 :Wink:  ngộ lấy chứ ai,hỏi dùm a cái màn hình chưa

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> ngộ lấy chứ ai,hỏi dùm a cái màn hình chưa


À thì ra là ngộ. Lị hông có biếc. :-D. Thanks ngộ nhiều nha. 

Em cập nhật tí là đã xong 2 con biến tần 1.5kw, 0,75kw, cặp combo NSK, 2 cặp ray. Con máy thần thánh thì có gạch ạ. 

Vẫn còn 2 cái ụ tay robot và 2 con biến tần 3.7kw và 5.5kw. Anh em ủng hộ giúp cho em mau hết ợ. :-)

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Bác cho hỏi con biến tần có sẵn thắng từ ko ạ ? Mục đích sử dụng kéo trục chính máy tiện, máy phay, đảo chiều và taro.

----------


## ali35

> Bác cho hỏi con biến tần có sẵn thắng từ ko ạ ? Mục đích sử dụng kéo trục chính máy tiện, máy phay, đảo chiều và taro.


ngoài việc hãm động cơ thì hình như là có hỗ trợ cổng ra cho thắng từ ,nếu bác dùng cho máy tiện cơ thì theo em ko nên hãm bằng thắng từ,mà nên hãm chậm bằng thắng cơ khí,khi tiện vật to,nặng or lệch tâm mà bác hãm nhanh quá ko ổn cho lắm ạ,còn phay và taro thì chắc là ko vấn đề j

----------

minhdt_cdt10, Th.DươngQ8

----------


## jeanvaljean

> con 1.5kw của Tsubaki (hình thức y chang con Fuji bên trên chắc do OEM) ngõ ra cũng max 120Hz. Đã test ok và hình dáng chuẩn ạ.:-)
> Giá: 1tr
> 
> 
> 
> Gạch con này nhe Minh,có  mai chay qua lấy


Kế cái Biến Tần có con chuột đèn Led mau xanh có bán ko thread?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác cho hỏi con biến tần có sẵn thắng từ ko ạ ? Mục đích sử dụng kéo trục chính máy tiện, máy phay, đảo chiều và taro.


con biến tần này hiện không có sẵn trở thắng bác ạ.
Thanks bác ali đã giúp đỡ thêm ợ.:-)

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Vậy Bác chủ cho em đặt. Cài dùm em công tắc đảo chiều+ biến trở ngoài. Khi nào xong, cho em xin địa chỉ chạy qua lấy. Thank.
Nhà Em ở Q8, gần cầu chà và.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Kế cái Biến Tần có con chuột đèn Led mau xanh có bán ko thread?


sao anh có thể nhận thấy được nó là con chuột xịn vậy ợ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Vậy Bác chủ cho em đặt. Cài dùm em công tắc đảo chiều+ biến trở ngoài. Khi nào xong, cho em xin địa chỉ chạy qua lấy. Thank.
> Nhà Em ở Q8, gần cầu chà và.


anh cần cài tần số nhiêu ạ. và cho em sdt để em dễ liên lạc ạ. em bỏ ra chỉnh liền này ợ.

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Em xài motor 3 pha bình thường. Bác cài dùm tần số 60hz. 
Số đt 01666833633.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> sao anh có thể nhận thấy được nó là con chuột xịn vậy ợ.:-)


nói vậy là bán luôn phải ko ợ? rổ giá ntn vậy bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em xài motor 3 pha bình thường. Bác cài dùm tần số 60hz. 
> Số đt 01666833633.


dạ. vậy bác từ đó chạy qua là em set xong ùi ak.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> nói vậy là bán luôn phải ko ợ? rổ giá ntn vậy bác


dạ không anh ợ. cả nhà có đúng con chuột cống này đó ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em update tí là chỉ còn mỗi em Fuji Frenic 5000P11 5.5Kw điện 3 pha 220V ngõ ra tần số đạt Max 120Hz thích hợp cho các loại motor kéo. đã test ngon lành cành đào hết ùi ạ.
Giá: 4tr







Có 7 Block THK HSR35 loại có cánh bi bọng còn sáng loáng. Bề mặt bị ố dầu hơi ngả màu chứ độ bóng láng thì rất ok ạ. Ốp 2 mặt vào nhau nó hút nhau như phương pháp nạo của cụ Tuấn.
Giá: 300k/Block. Lấy hết tính 250k/Block.





Bộ combo gồm 3 phần chỉ việc về lắp ghép ạ. Bộ này về làm trục Z máy C thì em nghĩ khá good.:-) Hình em chụp hơi tối. Bác nào cần gì add zalo em gửi hình cho ạ. 
_Tấm thép được phay phẳng có hạ bậc sẵn rãnh bắt ray 2 bên. Kích thước 800x235. dày 30 li. Đang bắt trên nó là cặp ray HSR25 loại có cánh còn sáng bóng ạ. Khoảng cách tính từ tâm 2 ray là 200mm. Giá: 800k
_Cặp ray THK HSR25 có cánh còn sáng đẹp ạ. Giá: 1tr6.
_Visme THK dòng TX phi 20 bước 10 có sẵn gối 1 đầu như hình ạ. Hành trình 660mm. Giá: 800k
Giá cho nguyên Combo là 3tr.

----------


## mactech

Pót lên cho đúng luật, em đã lấy 7 block, thankiu!

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Ga con

Trời, lại hụt cái block, huhu.

Thanks.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em update tí mớ lộn xộn ray visme biến tần cùi cùi ạ.

Mở đầu là mớ ray THK HSR25 loại có cánh bi bọt còn rẹt rẹt ạ. Ray bị rỗ vài chỗ lỗ nhỏ nhỏ không ảnh hưởng mấy ạ. Có 4 cặp và trong đó có 1 block trong 4 cặp này thiếu mất một hàng bi trong 4 hàng bi ạ. Bác nào mua cặp có block này em bán nhẹ nhẹ lại ạ. Liên hệ em sẽ có giá mềm mại ạ.
Theo thứ tự như sau ạ: 660mm, 480mm, 460mm, 400mm.
Giá: 180k/kg.





Mớ Visme cùi bắp phi 20 trong máy cắt dây ạ. Không áo gối nên bán lẹ luôn ạ.
Cây đầu Phi 28 bước 5 hành trình 190mm tổng dài 370mm. Loại THK KX. Cây này còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 600k.





Cây tiếp phi 20 bước 6 hành trình 170mm tổng dài 470mm. Loại THK KX. Cây này còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 500k





4 cây giống nhau này em cho chung một nhóm. Tất cả đều phi 20 bước 4. Áo block phi 40. Loại NSK cấp chính xác C3Z và C5Z. Tình trạng visme có rỗ vài chỗ nhưng quay tay cảm nhận vẫn bót ạ. Theo thứ tự như sau ạ:
_cây dài nhất hành trình 330mm tổng dài 460mm. Cấp C3Z. Giá: 500k.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 400mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 400k.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 230mm tổng dài 370mm. cấp C3Z. Giá: 450k.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 270mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 350k.







Con biến tần của Hitachi VF-SX 3.7KW tần số Max được 240Hz. Ngoại hình đẹp đã test chạy ầm ầm. Bác nào mua cần cài gì hú em em cài giúp ạ.
Giá: 2tr7





Con biến tần của Hitachi VF-EXN 0.75KW tần số Max được 240Hz. Ngoại hình đẹp đã test chạy ầm ầm. Bác nào mua cần cài gì hú em em cài giúp ạ.
Giá: 800k

----------


## Mạnh Tường

[QUOTE=minhdt_cdt10;121256]

4 cây giống nhau này em cho chung một nhóm. Tất cả đều phi 20 bước 4. Áo block phi 40. Loại NSK cấp chính xác C3Z và C5Z. Tình trạng visme có rỗ vài chỗ nhưng quay tay cảm nhận vẫn bót ạ. Theo thứ tự như sau ạ:
_cây dài nhất hành trình 330mm tổng dài 460mm. Cấp C3Z. Giá: 500k.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 400mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 400k.
_*cây kế tiếp hành trình 230mm tổng dài 370mm. cấp C3Z. Giá: 450k.*
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 270mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 350k.







Mua cây vitme phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 230mm tổng dài 370mm. cấp C3Z. Giá: 450k. 
Giữ lại dùm, nhờ Anh Tùng BH ghé lấy gửi tiền luôn nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ anh. :-)

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Lấy Biến tần Hitachi VF-EXN 0,75 Kw 240hz. 
Cài biến trở ngoài 60hz + đảo chiều + thắng từ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Lấy Biến tần Hitachi VF-EXN 0,75 Kw 240hz. 
> Cài biến trở ngoài 60hz + đảo chiều + thắng từ.


Dạ anh. :-). Đã cài sẵn luôn rồi ah. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em update tí còn lại:

Em Fuji Frenic 5000P11 5.5Kw điện 3 pha 220V ngõ ra tần số đạt Max 120Hz thích hợp cho các loại motor kéo. đã test ngon lành cành đào hết ùi ạ.
Giá: 4tr







Bộ combo gồm 3 phần chỉ việc về lắp ghép ạ. Bộ này về làm trục Z máy C thì em nghĩ khá good.:-) Hình em chụp hơi tối. Bác nào cần gì add zalo em gửi hình cho ạ. 
_Tấm thép được phay phẳng có hạ bậc sẵn rãnh bắt ray 2 bên. Kích thước 800x235. dày 30 li. Đang bắt trên nó là cặp ray HSR25 loại có cánh còn sáng bóng ạ. Khoảng cách tính từ tâm 2 ray là 200mm. Giá: 800k
_Cặp ray THK HSR25 có cánh còn sáng đẹp ạ. Giá: 1tr6.
_Visme THK dòng TX phi 20 bước 10 có sẵn gối 1 đầu như hình ạ. Hành trình 660mm. Giá: 800k
Giá cho nguyên Combo là 3tr.





Mở đầu là mớ ray THK HSR25 loại có cánh bi bọt còn rẹt rẹt ạ. Ray bị rỗ vài chỗ lỗ nhỏ nhỏ không ảnh hưởng mấy ạ. Có 4 cặp và trong đó có 1 block trong 4 cặp này thiếu mất một hàng bi trong 4 hàng bi ạ. Bác nào mua cặp có block này em bán nhẹ nhẹ lại ạ. Liên hệ em sẽ có giá mềm mại ạ.
Theo thứ tự như sau ạ: (660mm, 480mm, đã bán) 460mm, 400mm.
Giá: 180k/kg.





Mớ Visme cùi bắp phi 20 trong máy cắt dây ạ. Không áo gối nên bán lẹ luôn ạ.
Cây đầu Phi 28 bước 5 hành trình 190mm tổng dài 370mm. Loại THK KX. Cây này còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 600k.





Cây tiếp phi 20 bước 6 hành trình 170mm tổng dài 470mm. Loại THK KX. Cây này còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 500k





4 cây giống nhau này em cho chung một nhóm. Tất cả đều phi 20 bước 4. Áo block phi 40. Loại NSK cấp chính xác C3Z và C5Z. Tình trạng visme có rỗ vài chỗ nhưng quay tay cảm nhận vẫn bót ạ. Theo thứ tự như sau ạ:
_cây dài nhất hành trình 330mm tổng dài 460mm. Cấp C3Z. Giá: Đã bán.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 400mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 400k.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 230mm tổng dài 370mm. cấp C3Z. Giá: Đã bán.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 270mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 350k.







Mới về thêm con biến tần của Toshiba VF-SX 3.7KW tần số Max được 240Hz. Ngoại hình đẹp đã test chạy ầm ầm. Bác nào mua cần cài gì hú em em cài giúp ạ.
Giá: 2tr7





Thêm một em biến tần của ToShiBa nữa, dòng VS-11 2.2Kw (3 ngựa). Loại này thiết kế khá hầm hố riêng biệt. Có công tắc tổng cho biến tần, Nút Start và biến trở rời trên vỏ luôn. 2.2Kw mà to như 5.5Kw, Miếng nhôm tản nhiệt rất to ạ. Đã tét chạy phà phà ròi ạ.
Giá: 2tr2

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cập nhập thêm vài món bên lề nữa ạ:

Mớ relay vỉ như hình ạ. Lưu ý là không có jack ạ. Các bác xài về hàn thêm dây vào ạ. Relay xài điện 24V.
Giá: 
Vỉ 16 relay có 8 vỉ. 80k/vỉ. Lấy hết tính 60k/vỉ.
Vỉ 10 ralay có 5 vỉ. 50k/vỉ. Lấy hết tính 40k/vỉ.
Vỉ 8 relay có 1 vỉ. 40k/vỉ. Ai lấy hết mớ trên thì free mạch này ạ.





2 em motor Mitsu HC-MF73 (750W) như hình mà bị cụt dây. Một con quay êm một con sượng nhẹ nhưng vẫn quay êm.
Giá cả 2 là 1tr.





1 em Mitsu HC-KFS73 (750W). dây nhợ còn đầy đủ như hình. Quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái ạ.
Giá: 800k





Một em Yaskawa SGM-08... (750W). Loại có thắng cốt còn nhẹ nhàng êm ái. Dây vẫn dài đủ nối như hình. Ngoại hình hơi trầy tí ạ.
Giá: 700k







Một em Yaskawa Sigma II SGMAH-08AAAH761 (750W). Đi kèm là hộp số của hãng Harmonic Driver tỉ lệ 1:33 size 40. Cả e còn đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Dây nhợ còn đầy đủ như hình ạ.
Giá: 2tr.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em xin update thêm vài món nữa cho bác nào cần ạ.

2 em biến tần Đài Loan 2.2kw tần số ngõ ra đạt 320Hz. Ngoại hình còn đẹp như hình. Tặng Kèm một cuốn sách cài đặt cho bác nào mua cả 2 ạ. Bao test tẹt ga ạ.:-)
Giá: 1tr2/em





1 em cùng hãng với con trên mà chỉ có 0.75Kw. Đẹp đẽ như trên luôn ạ. Bác nào cần cài đặt sẵn em cài luôn ạ.:-)
Giá: 600k





1 em biến tần 3.7Kw hàng của Miki Pully còn rất mới ạ. Em không tìm ra datasheet của em nó. Bán cho bác nào tìm được datasheet về xài ạ. Em tự mò được một mớ thông số của nó và đã cho nó chạy được. Bác nào cần thì hốt về xài ạ.
Giá: 2tr





Có cặp chân sắt được phay phẳng kích thước cao 420 dài 450 rộng 220. Mỗi cục nặng cỡ 40 kg. Cao 420 thích hợp chế máy H thì tuyệt ạ. Con này chế máy H thì khỏi chê ạ. 
Giá: 2tr/cặp





Có một em tay quay Fanuc đi kèm 3 Led zero axis và một nút nhấn có đèn. Còn quay êm ru ạ. Điện 5V.
Giá: 500k.

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Em lấy cái BT 2,2 kw đài loan nha Anh

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Loại này vô 1 pha 220v phải ko anh ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy cái BT 2,2 kw đài loan nha Anh


Cái đó em bán sáng nay ùi anh ạ.

----------


## Hung rau

Combo này vitme bươc mấy vậy bạn? Phi bao nhiêu ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Combo này vitme bươc mấy vậy bạn? Phi bao nhiêu ?


dạ combo này em bán mất tiêu ùi anh ạ.:-0

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em cập nhật tí ạ. Mấy con biến tần đài loan em đã bán ạ.

em cập nhật thêm vài món ho lao nữa ạ. Lôi ra bán hết cho đỡ chật nhà ạ.

1 em biến tần của Toshiba 0.1Kw. đã test ok ạ. ngoại hình còn đầy đủ vỏ hộp ạ. Xài điện 220V ok ạ.
Giá: 300k





1 chiếc xilanh xoay tháo từ máy cnc vuông 100 x 100 x 200. Cốt ra phi 20. Xoay được 90 độ. Có gắn kèm 2 cảm biến hành trình trên thân luôn ạ. Đã test với khí mém bị gãy tay.:-)
Giá: 500k





1 Em hộp số SHIMPO đầu ra dạng mặt bích đầu vào phi 11. tỉ số truyền 1:21. Mặt bích size 60. Quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái ạ.
Giá: 300k.







Một em hộp số của hãng Harmonic Driver size 14 tỉ lệ 1:45. đầu vào xài servo 100W cốt 8 ra 16. Về khoan lại lỗ ốc là xài được cho step size 60 ạ.
Giá: 300k







Một em alpha ASM46AK-T7.2 cốt quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái ạ. Dây nhợ đậy đủ.
Giá: 200k



Một em Alpha step như hình. Motor gốc mã ASM66MC-D. Loại chạy điện 220V. Đã test quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. Chỉ không hiểu sao cái vòng quay to bên ngoài chỉ quay được một góc ạ. 
Giá: 500k

----------


## anhcos

Anh lấy cái hộp SHIMPO size 60 và cái Harmonic 1:45 nha Minh.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## vufree

Gạch bộ hộp số Alpha66 nhé.... kekekekek

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gạch bộ hộp số Alpha66 nhé.... kekekekek


Dạ anh.:-). Khi nào qua lấy anh báo em nhé. không thì em nhờ Grab ship giúp anh ạ.:-)

----------


## dangtantu1988

Cái biến tần 2k2 chạy đc 2 củ Sphindo 0.8 k anh. Con biến tần 0.75 chạy đc Sphindo mấy kw anh. Anh có bán Sphindo k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái biến tần 2k2 chạy đc 2 củ Sphindo 0.8 k anh. Con biến tần 0.75 chạy đc Sphindo mấy kw anh. Anh có bán Sphindo k


Biến tần 2.2Kw dư sức chạy 2 con 0.8Kw. Còn biết tần 0.75kw chạy tốt con spindle 0.8Kw của tàu nhé bác Tú. Bác ở BMT đúng ko. Kaka

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## dangtantu1988

Đúng rồi. Mình ở bmt đây mà. Đã từng nc rồi thì phải. Nhìn cái avata quen quá. Máy nhà đang dùng 2 đầu 1k5. Đang định nâng cấp thêm 2 đầu nữa nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu. Mua đồ như thế nào

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Đúng rồi. Mình ở bmt đây mà. Đã từng nc rồi thì phải. Nhìn cái avata quen quá. Máy nhà đang dùng 2 đầu 1k5. Đang định nâng cấp thêm 2 đầu nữa nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu. Mua đồ như thế nào


Dạ vâng, cái này bác lập topic riêng đi ạ. Chứ trong này topic bán hàng của ku Minh, vào đây nói chuyện nó loãng hết. ^^

----------


## dangtantu1988

Uhm nhỉ. Xin lỗi nha. Xin lỗi chủ topic luôn. 3,4 năm rồi không vào sinh hoạt trên diễn đàn nên quên hết các quy định của diễn đàn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

dạ các anh cứ nói chuyện thoải mái ạ. cái đó là giúp em một vé kéo bài đó mà. :-)  Hiện tại em còn con 2.2kw của Toshiba à bác Dangtantu. Con này mới đủ 400Hz chạy cho spindle của bác ạ. Mấy con kia chỉ 320Hz à bác. Chạy được nhưng không đạt hết tốc độ ạ. Bác xài thì em cài sẵn về cho bác chạy thui ạ.:-)

----------


## dangtantu1988

Con 2k2 này chia ra đc 2 củ k. Và 2 củ bao nhiêu kw để biết em  tính thử.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

sr bác con biến tần em vừa chào bác cái chưa kịp chờ bác trả lời bác kia đã hốt rồi ạ. Em còn 2 con khác còn mới nguyên trong tủ. Bác lụm thì em bác luôn cả 2 em ạ. Hàng Tủ chưa xài miếng nào ạ. Bán bác nguyên tủ luôn cho về dễ chế ạ.:-)

----------


## dangtantu1988

Ai chà. Mới đi ăn cơm trưa 1 tí quay lại có người gạch liền. Nhanh thật. E chỉ dùng để nâng cấp lên 2 đầu Sphindo cho con máy cnc ở nha. Quất hết cái tủ tiện đó k có điều kiện bác à. Biến tần ntn đó. Inbox cho em

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

con biến tần đó em bán 2tr2 luôn đó anh ạ. Con này chính gốc là của hãng Fuji anh ạ, chắc do Kawamoto đặt nên nó dán tên của Kawamoto lên ạ.

----------


## dangkhoi

biến tần fuji mã và giá bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dòng này loại c1S ak anh. Giá 2.2tr ạ. :-)

----------


## dangkhoi

chủ yếu số trước bác VD Frn 2.2c1s là 2.2

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ đúng rồi. Nó là frn2.2c1s ak. Trên vỏ nó có ghi 2.2kw kiag anh. :-)

----------


## dangkhoi

hình gì vậy bác 
bác có Cod ko

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con này Fuji nó làm cho Kawamoto nên nó ko để mạc của fuji anh ạ. Nó không dán mạc lên. Anh xem được thì ck em chứ em không ship COD anh ạ. :-)

----------


## mig21

để mình 1 con kawa nha Minh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài món up lên cho anh em nào cần ạ. Mong các anh ủng hộ ợ. 
Đầu tiên là bộ ly hợp từ có gắn theo em encoder heidenhein 500 xung ợ.
Giá: 500k







Tiếp đến là cặp ray THK HSR25 loại này không có cánh, có ren trên block ạ. Hàng sáng láng đẹp ạ. Bi sáng bóng còn bót trượt kêu rột rột ạ. Tháo trên máy cắt dây. Tổng dài được 640 ạ. 
Giá: 1tr2 





Cái tay điều khiển của Misumi hàng đẹp chưa xài ạ. Bác nào thích chế cháo thì lấy về xài ạ. Em có 4 cái ạ. Dây dài lê thê cỡ 3 hay 5m gì đó. 
Giá: 200k/cái





Một em biến tần 3.7kw còn đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Fuji FRN3.7E9S ngõ ra đạt 400Hz ạ. 
Giá: 2tr9

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

2 con Bê Lờ Xê của Keyence KV-24AT cùng module mở rộng KV-E16X. Đã têst lên điện ok ạ. Xài input 220v. Hàng sáng đẹp ạ chỉ có một con thiếu cái nắp che ạ.
Giá: 1tr2 cho bộ có nắp. Bộ ko nắp là 1tr ạ. Bao gồm module mở rộng cho mỗi plc ạ.



3 cục lọc nguồn Lambda dòng lên đến 40A. Thoải mái cho cả tủ điện luôn ạ.
Giá: 400k/em. Lấy cả 3 tính 1tr chẵn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em update tí ạ. Cặp ray 640 THK HSR25 đã ra đi cùng với một tay điều khiển của Misumi. :-)

----------


## vufree

Cái tay này xái Mach3 được không Ta?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cái tay này xái Mach3 được không Ta?


Dạ em không rành anh ạ. Có lẽ không được. Phải xào nấu lại mới dùng được ạ. :-)

3 cục lọc nguồn đã ra đi luôn ợ. Thanks các anh ủng hộ ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em update tí còn lại:

Bộ combo gồm 3 phần chỉ việc về lắp ghép ạ. Bộ này về làm trục Z máy C thì em nghĩ khá good.:-) Hình em chụp hơi tối. Bác nào cần gì add zalo em gửi hình cho ạ. 
_Tấm thép được phay phẳng có hạ bậc sẵn rãnh bắt ray 2 bên. Kích thước 800x235. dày 30 li. Đang bắt trên nó là cặp ray HSR25 loại có cánh còn sáng bóng ạ. Khoảng cách tính từ tâm 2 ray là 200mm. Giá: 800k
_Cặp ray THK HSR25 có cánh còn sáng đẹp ạ. Giá: 1tr6.
_Visme THK dòng TX phi 20 bước 10 có sẵn gối 1 đầu như hình ạ. Hành trình 660mm. Giá: 800k
Giá cho nguyên Combo là 3tr.

Đính kèm 41236

Đính kèm 41237

CÒn một cặp ray THK HSR25 dài 400mm. Block 4 hàng bi nhưng có 1 block chỉ còn 3 hàng bi ạ. vẫn trượt êm ái ạ. Bác nào về sàng bi qua lại là ngon ạ.
Giá: 600k.

Đính kèm 41387

Đính kèm 41388

Mớ Visme cùi bắp phi 20 trong máy cắt dây ạ. Không áo gối nên bán lẹ luôn ạ.
Cây đầu Phi 28 bước 5 hành trình 190mm tổng dài 370mm. Loại THK KX. Cây này còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 600k. (Fix mạnh còn 400k).

Đính kèm 41389

Đính kèm 41390

Cây tiếp phi 20 bước 6 hành trình 170mm tổng dài 470mm. Loại THK KX. Cây này còn đẹp ạ.
Giá: 500k. (fix mạnh còn 300k)

Đính kèm 41391

Đính kèm 41392

4 cây giống nhau này em cho chung một nhóm. Tất cả đều phi 20 bước 4. Áo block phi 40. Loại NSK cấp chính xác C3Z và C5Z. Tình trạng visme có rỗ vài chỗ nhưng quay tay cảm nhận vẫn bót ạ. Theo thứ tự như sau ạ:
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 400mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 400k.
_cây kế tiếp hành trình 130mm tổng dài 270mm. Cấp C5Z. Giá: 350k.
Bán cả 2 cây 500k.
Mấy cây visme này ghép với cặp ray trên là vừa đẹp rẻ luôn ạ.:-)

Đính kèm 41393

Đính kèm 41394

Đính kèm 41395

Mới về thêm con biến tần của Toshiba VF-SX 3.7KW tần số Max được 240Hz. Ngoại hình đẹp đã test chạy ầm ầm. Bác nào mua cần cài gì hú em em cài giúp ạ.
Giá: 2tr7

Đính kèm 41396

Đính kèm 41397

2 em motor Mitsu HC-MF73 (750W) như hình mà bị cụt dây. Một con quay êm một con sượng nhẹ nhưng vẫn quay êm.
Giá cả 2 là 1tr. Fix mạnh còn 700k cả 2 ạ

Đính kèm 42205

Đính kèm 42206

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài món up lên cho anh em nào cần ạ. Mong các anh ủng hộ ợ. 
Đầu tiên là bộ ly hợp từ có gắn theo em encoder heidenhein 500 xung ợ.
Giá: 500k (fix còn 400k)







Cái tay điều khiển của Misumi hàng đẹp chưa xài ạ. Bác nào thích chế cháo thì lấy về xài ạ. Em có 4 cái ạ. Dây dài lê thê cỡ 3 hay 5m gì đó. 
Giá: 200k/cái





Một em biến tần 3.7kw còn đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Fuji FRN3.7E9S ngõ ra đạt 400Hz ạ. 
Giá: 2tr9





em update thêm vài món cho anh em cần ạ:

2 cục lọc nguồn 1 cục 10A và một cục 40A còn đẹp tinh tươm ạ.
Giá: 2 cục 400k. Lẻ cục 10A = 150k. 40A = 300k





2 em CB Fuji 20A đẹp tinh tươm mới tháo cùng cục lọc 40A phía trên.
Giá: 300k/2. Lẻ 200k/CB



1 em biến tần 1.5KW A024 của Mitsu 400Hz. Đã test chạy phà phà. Dẹp tinh tươm ạ. Bác nào cần cài như thế nào báo em cài giúp luôn ạ.
Giá:1tr5



1 em biến tần 3.7KW A024 của Mitsu 400Hz. Đã test chạy phà phà. Dẹp tinh tươm ạ. Bác nào cần cài như thế nào báo em cài giúp luôn ạ.
Giá:2tr7

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

em biến tần 1.5KW A024 của Mitsu 400Hz. Đã test chạy phà phà. Dẹp tinh tươm ạ. Bác nào cần cài như thế nào báo em cài giúp luôn ạ.
Giá:1tr5


Món này còn không Anh ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

con này em còn anh. em nhắn qua zalo cho anh rồi. có gì em cài sẵn ùi gửi anh luôn ạ. Thanks anh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update thêm vài món ạ:

2 em khớp nối Các - Đăng full sắt thép ạ. 2 đầu đều là phi 20. Tổng dài 90. đường kính ngoài lớn nhất là 65. Đường kính nhỏ là 45. Đẹp long lanh ạ.
Giá: 350k/1. Lấy cả 2 tính 600k.





Cặp Combo KR33 và KR30. Cùng nhau về kích thước và hành trình 60mm. Bản ngang 60. Tổng dài 220. Khác mỗi bước ren. Một con bước 6 (KR30) một con bước 10 (KR33).
Giá: 450/1. 



1 em biến tần Mitsu E520 3.7kw. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Điện vào 220V. Thiếu cái nắp che phía trước. Ngoại hình đẹp. Đã test chạy phà phà. Bác nào cần cài thì hú em cái em cài hộ luôn về chỉ việc xài ạ.
Giá: 2tr500





1 Em Fuji Frenic Mini 3.7kw. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Điện vào 220V. Thiếu cái nắp che phía trước. Ngoại hình đẹp. Đã test chạy phà phà. Bác nào cần cài thì hú em cái em cài hộ luôn về chỉ việc xài ạ.
Giá: 2tr500





1 Em biến tần Toshiba VF-SX 3.7Kw. Ngõ ra đạt 240Hz. Đủ sức chạy với mấy em motor kéo tua khoảng 8000 vòng. Ngoại hình đầy đủ đẹp ạ.
Giá: 2tr500.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con biến tần frenic mini của fuji đã ra đi ạ. Thanks các bác.
Em xin update thêm vài con biến tần khác ạ. 
Đầu tiên là em 200w của mitsu E520 ngõ ra đạt 400hz. Áp 220v. Ngoại hình đẹp chỉ thiếu mỗi cái núm xoay trên màn hình ạ. Đã test chạy phà phà ạ.
Giá: 400k





Thứ 2 là em biến tần Fuji Z024 400W. Áp 220v ngõ ra được 360hz ạ. Mặt phím hơi bể xíu chứ vẫn ấn ok. Đã test chạy phà phà.
Giá: 500k.





Tiếp theo là 1 em Mitsu S520 750W. Ngõ ra đạt 120hz áp 220v. Đã test chạy phà phà.
Giá: 800k





Tiếp cũng là em S520 của Mitsu nhưng là 1.5kw. Ngõ ra đạt 120hz. Áp 220v. Đã test ok ạ. Thiếu nắp như hình.
Giá: 1tr1





Một em Hitachi như hình. 1.5kw ngõ ra đạt 400hz áp 220V. Thiếu cái nắp che phía trước. Đã test chạy phà phà.
Giá: 1tr2

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em cập nhật tí là con mitsu E520 200W đã ra đi cùng với con S520 1.5kw. Các con khác vẫn đang chờ người rước ạ. :-)

----------


## dangkhoi

còn e nào 1.5kw ko bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> còn e nào 1.5kw ko bác


Dạ còn 1 em Hitachi 1.5kw đó anh. Anh lấy có gì em cài đặt sẵn luôn về xài ạ. :-)

----------


## Hung rau

Em hộp số SHIMPO Cho xin địa chỉ nhé 0903065560 Hung

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

con này em bán rồi anh ạ.:-)

----------


## Hung rau

Khi nào có loại này báo nhé ! 0903065560

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em update thêm vài con biến tần nữa ợ
Đầu tiên là em 3.7Kw Z120 (5Hp) của Mitsu đã tét ok ạ. Loại này có trở thắng phía ngoài ạ. Ngoại hình tươm tất ạ. Dòng này khá trâu bò dùng cho mấy motor kéo thì hết sẩy ạ.:-)
Giá: 2tr.





Một em Mitsu A220 - 3.7Kw (5Hp) ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Ngoại hình đầy đủ nắp che và đã test chạy ok. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đà điểu.
Giá: 2tr7







1 em Mitsu A220 - 15Kw (20Hp) ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Ngoại hình đầy đủ nắp che và đã test chạy ok. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đà điểu.
Giá: 7.5tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Giải nghệ bán máy phay cơ, hành trình xy 250x180, z 150mm. 
Em vẫn dùng để phay thô nhôm ra khối. máy dùng collet thẳng C22, ngoài tạ uyên bán đủ size 90k/cái, nên dao cộ là vô tư. Thay đổi tốc độ trục chính qua dây đai. Nước sơn còn y nguyên rất đẹp.
Tình hình máy trục chính quay êm ái, bệnh chung của máy băng mang cá là chạy ra 2 rìa của băng thì nó nặng hơn khúc chính giữa do chính giữa làm việc thường xuyên, em vẫn phay ra láng đẹp. 
Ai thích thì ngày mai ghé xem hợp thì kêu ba gác quen của em chở về.
Giá máy+ eto = 14tr, không eto 13tr.

----------


## Hung rau

bán eto bao nhiêu bạn? đc mình chạy qua lấy!
0903065560

----------


## Lam Dung

Độ chính con này đc bao nhiêu bác ơi ?

----------


## phuocviet346

Không mua máy phay nhưng mua con etô

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con eto em bán rồi ạ. Con máy này độ chính xác còn rất tốt ạ. Chỉ có cái nó mòn ko đều nên có chỗ quay nhẹ chỗ quay nặng ạ. Có gì a qua coi máy trực tiếp em phay thử là biết ạ. :-)

----------


## truongkiet

> Con eto em bán rồi ạ. Con máy này độ chính xác còn rất tốt ạ. Chỉ có cái nó mòn ko đều nên có chỗ quay nhẹ chỗ quay nặng ạ. Có gì a qua coi máy trực tiếp em phay thử là biết ạ. :-)


độ chính xác còn tốt thì sao laị quay chỗ nặng chỗ nhẹ được

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Băng nó mòn đó là bệnh chung của máy cơ mà anh. Máy cũ đã qua sử dụng thì không tránh khỏi việc đó ạ nhưng em phay ra thì độ chính xác khi quay du xích vẫn đạt 0.01 ạ. Một phần nữa thì độ chính xác máy cơ còn phụ thuộc tay nghề thợ nữa nếu máy đó ko có thước quang. Em chỉ dùng máy này để phá thô vật liệu cho nó xem xem kích thước với nhau rồi đặt lên máy cnc tự chế cho đỡ thời gian phá thô của máy thôi ạ. Vì máy chế nó phá chậm lắm. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em chỉ còn 1 em 3.7Kw-240Hz của toshiba và 1 em Mitsu A220 15Kw-400Hz

1 Em biến tần Toshiba VF-SX 3.7Kw. Ngõ ra đạt 240Hz. Đủ sức chạy với mấy em motor kéo tua khoảng 8000 vòng. Ngoại hình đầy đủ đẹp ạ.
Giá: 2tr500.

Đính kèm 43226

Đính kèm 43227

1 em Mitsu A220 - 15Kw (20Hp) ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Ngoại hình đầy đủ nắp che và đã test chạy ok. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đà điểu.
Giá: 7.5tr

Đính kèm 43677

Đính kèm 43678

Đính kèm 43679

Update thêm em Yaskawa 616G5-3.7Kw. Loại này thì khá ngon. Hiển thị khá trực quan có thể không cần dùng parameter cũng có thể cài đặt thông số ạ. Tần số ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Loại này gần như dòng V1000 có nhiều chức năng chạy khác nhau khá hay. Ngoại hình sáng đẹp tươm tất ạ.
Giá: 2tr7.







Em còn một em Yaskawa cùng loại như trên 616G5-22kw (30Hp). Em này nặng 28kg. Toàn bộ vỏ full sắt nên chắc cú lắm ạ. Anh em nào cần thì liên hệ với em để em gửi ảnh ạ.

----------


## GORLAK

Mấy bác đừng có mua con Yaskawa 616G5-3.7Kw, tui ám nó rồi.

----------


## huanpt

ám là sao bác? mình cũng đang vộc 1 em 606PC3, mãi nó chưa chạy

----------


## GORLAK

> ám là sao bác? mình cũng đang vộc 1 em 606PC3, mãi nó chưa chạy


Muốn mua thiếu mà ku Minh ko chịu, ám nó khỏi ai mua, sau này có tiền qua hốt =))

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con 606pc3 hình như em cũng cài chạy rồi. Con pc3 đó dễ cài hơn con này. Con này lung tung khác quắc à. :-)

----------


## GORLAK

> Con 606pc3 hình như em cũng cài chạy rồi. Con pc3 đó dễ cài hơn con này. Con này lung tung khác quắc à. :-)


Úm ba la bán ế con biến tần

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Úm ba la bán ế con biến tần ����������������  �������������


cảm ơn anh đã yểm bùa giúp em. em đã bán nó rồi ạ,:-)  mai mốt kiếm cho anh con khác ợ. Hay số anh hợp với con Toshiba ta.:-)

----------


## GORLAK

A khoái con đó hơn, ko thì kiếm con khác, heheh

----------


## waranty

> Một em Alpha step như hình. Motor gốc mã ASM66MC-D. Loại chạy điện 220V. Đã test quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. Chỉ không hiểu sao cái vòng quay to bên ngoài chỉ quay được một góc ạ. 
> Giá: 500k
> 
> Đính kèm 42357
> 
> Đính kèm 42358
> 
> Đính kèm 42359


Cái này còn không bạn? Nếu còn thì cho mình stk nhé.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mấy bác đừng có mua con Yaskawa 616G5-3.7Kw, tui ám nó rồi.


Nhắc mới nhớ, có 1 em 5KVA mà chưa chuyển cho Nam Maria. Quên mất  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em hiện có 8 con motor của BEGER LAHR (made in Germany). Loại nhỏ gọn mà công suất to và tốc độ cũng to luôn ạ. Làm motor kéo đầu cắt thì quá đã ạ.:-)
Có 2 loại: 4 con 630W-12.000 vòng. Loại này không có thắng từ.
               4 con 550W-12.000 vòng. Loại này có thắng từ.
Tất cả như hình và không có Jack nha anh em. Chỉ có 2 bộ Jack duy nhất một cho con có thắng một cho con không thắng. Lấy thêm jack thì thêm 100k ạ.
Giá: con 630W: 500k/1
       con 550W: 400k/1

----------


## huanpt

cái motor này phảy có driver lái hay sao Minh?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

dạ con này mình kéo bằng biến tần được anh ạ.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

kéo thử chưa cu Minh , cho cái clip test đi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đang đi kiếm con biến tần về kéo thử nè.hehe. Có con tương tự mà có người kéo được rồi nên em nghĩ kéo được ạ. :-)

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Nếu kéo bằng biến tần loại thường được thì đặt gạch 1 con 650w nhé!

----------


## jeanvaljean

nếu test dùng btan keo OK thì bác cho em gạch 2 con 550W + bộ jack
Mà em thấy hình nhu có 2 cái Jack phai ko ah? 1 la jack động lực,jack còn lại là encoder phai ko ah?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em chưa kịp test gì thì mớ 630W đã bay hết ùi ạ. Chỉ còn 550W ạ. Em nghĩ các cao thủ đã có phương án chạy được nên mua liền ùi ạ. :-)

----------


## hung1706

Con này lái BT đc nhưng khá nóng, chảy khoảng 80hz trở xuống thì ok. Đừng cho em nó lên cao, nó giật đùng đùng luôn ấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Báo cáo các anh là em đã test chạy với con motor đó tại 500Hz 110V. Dòng không tải lên đến 0.1A ạ. Một điều quan trọng hơn là mấy con 630W ko đạt được tốc độ đó. Chỉ có con 550W mới lên được tốc độ đó. Các anh gạch con 630W có thể đổi sang 550W để chạy được tốc cao ạ. 
Clip test của em ạ
Còn con 630W chỉ lên cỡ 120Hz là đứt điểm ạ. Giảm giá 630W còn 200k ạ
Kì này lỗ nặng.:-(

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đang có mấy con biến tần như trong clip. Công suất 3.7kw tần số ngõ ra đạt 3000Hz. Anh em nào có nhu cầu thì hú em ạ. Có 3 con có nắp phía trên. 2 con không nắp trên ạ. Đã test ok. Chỉ có điều ko có motor cao tốc test thử ạ. Em này xác to nên mua vào khá cao nên em bán lại nhỉnh hơn ạ. 
Mã motor dòng Varispeed 646HS3. 3.7Kw-3000Hz

Giá: 3tr5 cho em có nắp. Em không nắp giảm 200k ạ

----------


## cuongmay

hú hú hú để cho mình 1 chú biến tần 3000hz nhá  .mai đi chợ mình ghé lấy .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ anh. :-). Có gì qua a gọi em cái ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em hiện đang có bộ servo của yaskawa sigma II công suất 2kw. Bao test cho bác nào có nhu cầu ạ. Hàng còn đẹp như hình ạ. Chạy điện 220 ạ. Thông số motor như hình ạ.
Giá: bay nhanh là 14tr. Bao test các kiểu con đà điểu.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em đang có 1 em Hitachi L300P 18.5/25 Kw ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Điện ngõ vào 3 pha 220V nhưng vẫn xài được 1 pha 220V. Ngoại hình ok lắm ạ. Chỉ có cái cái nắp che phía trước đợt chở về nó rớt mất nên không biết ạ. Thiếu mấy con ốc nguồn.
Giá thiếu cái nắp: 6tr chẵn ạ.

----------


## CNC abc

> Báo cáo các anh là em đã test chạy với con motor đó tại 500Hz 110V. Dòng không tải lên đến 0.1A ạ. Một điều quan trọng hơn là mấy con 630W ko đạt được tốc độ đó. Chỉ có con 550W mới lên được tốc độ đó. Các anh gạch con 630W có thể đổi sang 550W để chạy được tốc cao ạ. 
> Clip test của em ạ
> Còn con 630W chỉ lên cỡ 120Hz là đứt điểm ạ. Giảm giá 630W còn 200k ạ
> Kì này lỗ nặng.:-(


Mình đăng ký con 630W. Giao dùm Ng Thông - Võ thị Sáu như lần trc. Tks bác.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, để anh 1 con 630 nhé, vọc tí

----------


## chetaocnc

em đăng kí 1 con 630 nhé bác Khanh có đi ngang quăng dùm luôn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ em xin lỗi là mấy con 630W mấy anh đợt đầu đặt sẵn lấy kèm theo con 550W để nghiên cứu luôn ùi ạ. Em quên không kịp update ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có vài con biến tần nhỏ nhỏ mong các anh ủng hộ ạ.:-)
2 con Fuji Frenic Mini C1S 1.5Kw. ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Đã test chạy phà phà ạ. Kích ngoài bằng Mach3 điều tốc bằng biến trở trên màn hình ạ.
Giá: 1tr3/1.



3 con Fuji Frenic 5000G11S 3.7Kw. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Ngoại hình tươm tất đẹp đẽ ạ. Đã test ok các kiểu con lạc đà.:-)
Giá: 2tr7/1.





Mấy cục nguồn 24V-4.5A của Lamda Malaysia đã test ok ạ. Nhỏ gọn xinh xinh bỏ tủ điện cho các nút nhấn, đèn báo, relay hay kích contactor đều ngon ạ. Có sẵn bát bắt luôn ạ.:-)
Giá: 150k/em.

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch BT 3000hz 3,7KW cuối tuần sau lấy nhé em!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gạch BT 3000hz 3,7KW cuối tuần sau lấy nhé em!


dạ anh. Vậy là chỉ còn 2 em cuối cùng không nắp. Các anh nhanh chân lụm giúp em cho mau hết ạ.:-) Gom lúa ôm lô hàng kế tiếp ạ.:-)

----------


## ktshung

còn motor ko bác, em đang ký 1 con

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mớ nguồn đã ra đi vài em. Vẫn còn nhiều các anh ủng hộ em với ạ. Tiện có cặp ben điện em up lên cho ai cần thì dùng ạ.
Bên trong là một em step 42 loại dài có encoder và thắng từ ạ. hành trình được 250mm ạ.
Thông tin chiều dài em tra trong hình luôn ạ.
Giá: 700k/1. Lấy cả 2 bao ship ạ.

----------


## Bryan_281989

Nguồn lamda còn 3 cái ko Minh? A lấy 3 cái. Nói Khanh khi nào về nhà cầm về giúp a ghé lấy

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ còn anh ạ. Anh đăng kí 3 cái mai em gửi anh khanh giúp. Nguồn này nhìn ngoại hình ko là đã thấy chất ùi ạ. Kiểu dáng của con Lambda này giống hàng của Omron.:-) 
Nguồn vẫn còn nha các anh. :-)

----------


## waranty

> Một em Alpha step như hình. Motor gốc mã ASM66MC-D. Loại chạy điện 220V. Đã test quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. Chỉ không hiểu sao cái vòng quay to bên ngoài chỉ quay được một góc ạ. 
> Giá: 500k
> 
> Đính kèm 42357
> 
> Đính kèm 42358
> 
> Đính kèm 42359


Hôm trước em hỏi bác cái này còn ko mà ko thấy bác trả lời.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hình như em có trả lời anh rồi ak. Em bảo cái đó có ng lấy rồi ạ. Sr anh ạ.

----------


## waranty

> Hình như em có trả lời anh rồi ak. Em bảo cái đó có ng lấy rồi ạ. Sr anh ạ.


Ok. Thanks bác!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Nguồn lamda còn 3 cái ko Minh? A lấy 3 cái. Nói Khanh khi nào về nhà cầm về giúp a ghé lấy


Em đã gửi nguồn cho a bên nhà anh khanh rồi. Có gì rảnh anh ghé a khanh lấy giúp em nha. Cảm ơn anh ạ. 
Em update tí là 2 con biến tần fuji 1.5kw đã hết.
Nguồn Lambda 24v 4.5A vẫn còn ạ. Về thêm mấy cục y chang đó mà 6.5A. Giá 180k/em.
Vẫn còn mấy em biến tần Yaskawa 3.7kw 3000Hz và mấy em Fuji 3.7kw dòng Frenic 5000G11
Mấy em Biến tần công suất lớn như 15kw của Mitsu, 18.5kw của Hitachi và 22kw của yaskawa. Bác nào xúc được hú em phát em để giá tốt cho mau đi ạ. Thanks các anh nhiều.

----------

Bryan_281989

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Em đã gửi nguồn cho a bên nhà anh khanh rồi. Có gì rảnh anh ghé a khanh lấy giúp em nha. Cảm ơn anh ạ. 
> Em update tí là 2 con biến tần fuji 1.5kw đã hết.
> Nguồn Lambda 24v 4.5A vẫn còn ạ. Về thêm mấy cục y chang đó mà 6.5A. Giá 180k/em.
> Vẫn còn mấy em biến tần Yaskawa 3.7kw 3000Hz và mấy em Fuji 3.7kw dòng Frenic 5000G11
> Mấy em Biến tần công suất lớn như 15kw của Mitsu, 18.5kw của Hitachi và 22kw của yaskawa. Bác nào xúc được hú em phát em để giá tốt cho mau đi ạ. Thanks các anh nhiều.


6.5 A em lấy 2 cái...gửi chung chỗ voi bryan luon nha anh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ vậy có gì em gửi anh khanh giúp anh luôn ạ. Thánk anh ạ. 
Hàng vẫn còn nhiều các bác ủng hộ ạ.
Mới có thêm ít nhôm profile 40x40 đen sì sì đẹp ạ. Mỗi thanh dài 1001mm. 

Giá: 55k/kg. Một thanh 1001mm cỡ 2kg ạ. Có cả ke vuông góc và con trượt ạ.
Một bộ ke gồm 1 ke vuông và 2 con trượt rãnh là 10k. Chỉ bán kèm nhôm ạ.

----------


## huanpt

> Báo cáo các anh là em đã test chạy với con motor đó tại 500Hz 110V. Dòng không tải lên đến 0.1A ạ. Một điều quan trọng hơn là mấy con 630W ko đạt được tốc độ đó. Chỉ có con 550W mới lên được tốc độ đó. Các anh gạch con 630W có thể đổi sang 550W để chạy được tốc cao ạ. 
> Clip test của em ạ
> Còn con 630W chỉ lên cỡ 120Hz là đứt điểm ạ. Giảm giá 630W còn 200k ạ
> Kì này lỗ nặng.:-(


Chúc mừng bác nào mua được mấy con 630w giá 200k.  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Mình test chạy 200hz vô tư, trong clip là đang chạy 190Hz.




Còn đây là nhiệt độ sau 30p chạy, coi như không nóng tí nào so với nhiệt độ môi trường.

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Huân test tải luôn đi anh , anh chỉnh vài Hz cho nó quay rồi lấy khúc gỗ tì vào xem torque nó mạnh không , có giật hay bị đứng lại không ????

Ngon quá xá , ai đó bán em 1 con về đấu vào cái đầu BT 15 cùi bắp của em nè.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh đang test với chế độ V/F hay gì vậy anh. Em test VF mà chỉ lên được có 120hz. Còn con 550W em lại lên được 500hz. Anh saudau vào xem ảnh chạy được 30' mà ko nóng kìa anh. Em nghĩ anh chỉnh sai rồi kìa. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Anh Huân test tải luôn đi anh , anh chỉnh vài Hz cho nó quay rồi lấy khúc gỗ tì vào xem torque nó mạnh không , có giật hay bị đứng lại không ????
> 
> Ngon quá xá , ai đó bán em 1 con về đấu vào cái đầu BT 15 cùi bắp của em nè.


Con này là loại 6 cực ak anh Nam. Nên nó lực lắm. Chỉ có cái là mình phải biết chỉnh sao cho ngon nhất thì mới đã ạ. Em hiện chưa mò ra được ạ. :-)

----------


## Ga con

Hình như a đang test bằng biến tần thường không phải loại foc sensorless như mấy con V1000, A700...

Ngày xưa e xài G110 Siemens lái mù mấy con motor Sanyo chạy đến 650hz luôn, êm như ru, êm hơn chạy foc sensorless nhiều luôn, nhưng có tải là giật, mất bước. Dù con nguyên bản nó có max 4500rpm à, chạy 650hz vẫn mát lạnh.

Cơ bản vẫn phải chỉnh nhiều mới chạy ngon được, mà loại này không quạt giải nhiệt chạy có tải lâu nó bốc khói á .

Thanks.

----------


## huanpt

> Hình như a đang test bằng biến tần thường không phải loại foc sensorless như mấy con V1000, A700...
> ... nhưng có tải là giật, mất bước...
> Thanks.


Bác sĩ phán đúng bệnh luôn. Kẹp cho nó cái puley, đang chạy lấy cái khăn nắm lại được, nó giật như bị kinh phong. Có lẽ chế spindles gì đó ăn nhẹ nhẹ như khoai lang chắc ngon.

----------


## emptyhb

Nếu con này 6 cực thì ở 200hz nó mới chỉ có tốc độ 4000rpm thôi.

----------


## huanpt

> Nếu con này 6 cực thì ở 200hz nó mới chỉ có tốc độ 4000rpm thôi.


Sợ không được 4000 ấy chứ.

----------


## cuongmay

> Sợ không được 4000 ấy chứ.


động cơ đồng bộ mà cụ ,thấp hơn là trượt bước dừng motor liền .

----------


## MinhPT

> Chúc mừng bác nào mua được mấy con 630w giá 200k.  
> Mình test chạy 200hz vô tư, trong clip là đang chạy 190Hz.


Nó là servo motor, tài liệu ở link: http://berger-lahr.service-tr.com/pd...ERVOMOTORS.pdf

----------


## Gamo

> Bác sĩ phán đúng bệnh luôn. Kẹp cho nó cái puley, đang chạy lấy cái khăn nắm lại được, nó giật như bị kinh phong. Có lẽ chế spindles gì đó ăn nhẹ nhẹ như khoai lang chắc ngon.


Ông anh kiếm con biến tần đời mới, China cũng được, chạy vector control là được. Còn ko tóm lão Linh xem công trình thế kỷ của hắn đã xong chưa?

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address



----------


## Ga con

TW hay CN biến tần cho mục đích đặc biệt thì kém lắm, được mỗi cái tần số cao thôi.

Hiển thị I đa số còn không có luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## dungtb

> TW hay CN biến tần cho mục đích đặc biệt thì kém lắm, được mỗi cái tần số cao thôi.
> 
> Hiển thị I đa số còn không có luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


CN có GD3 của Invt điều khiển acservo ngon , chức năng chắc tương đương yakawa v1000

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài món cho lên sóng cho anh em nào cần ạ.
Bộ combo động cơ step 2 pha pk296 và driver đi kèm hàng tháo máy. Driver chạy điện 110v ạ.
Giá: 400k



2 tay quay phát xung mặt bằng kim loại. Quay kêu tạch tạch đã tai. :-D
Giá: 500k/1.





2 bộ combo KR46 bản ngang 80mm một con trượt, visme phi 16 bước 20. Thích hợp làm X cho máy chạy gỗ. Hành trình được 800mm.
Giá: 2tr6 một bộ.

----------


## Totdo

Gạch bộ combo pk296

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gạch bộ combo pk296


Dạ anh. Nhận gạch của anh ạ. Mai xây được cái cột nhà ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

chỉ còn lại món này anh em ủng hộ em với ạ.:-)  

2 tay quay phát xung mặt bằng kim loại. Quay kêu tạch tạch đã tai. :-D
Giá: 500k/1.





update thêm vài em biến tần cho mọi người cần ạ.

có 3 em biến tần 3.7Kw tất cả đều xài được điện 220V và ngõ ra đạt 400Hz ạ. Ngoại hình đẹp tinh tươm hết ạ.
1 em Fuji Frenic 5000G11. 
2 em Toshiba VF-A5.
Các em đều nhỏ gọn mi nhon tha hồ lắp tu điện ạ
Đồng Giá 2tr7 Một em ạ. 









1 em Fuji Frenic 5000G11 công suất ra đạt 5.5Kw, Chạy điện 1 pha 220V vô tư ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Ngoại hình tươm tất chỉ bể nhẹ miếng ngay góc dưới. Loại này có điện trở xả kèm theo ạ. 
Giá: 3tr8







Một em PLC Keyence dòng KV-24DT. Đã tét lên nguồn như hình ạ. Ngoại hình như hình cho ai có nhu cầu ạ. Loại này có 2 cổng giao tiếp ạ,
Kiếm vé tàu nhanh 5 xị ạ.:-D 



Còn một ít nhôm định hình 45x45 đen bóng đẹp, dài tầm 500mm đã cắt sẵn bằng nhau. anh em nào cần làm mặt bàn thì hôt giúp em nha. Có bán ke vuông kèm theo rất đẹp ạ.
Giá: 55k/kí. Một cây cỡ 1.2kg ạ

----------

imechavn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin update lại tí ạ
Đã bán PLC và con Fuji 3.7kw ạ.
Up thêm con biến tần Fuji frenic Mega 5.5kw. Loại này ngõ ra đạt đến 500hz ạ. Ngoài hình thì mới đẹp khỏi chê ạ. Đã test ok các kiểu con đà điểu. Lắp tủ điện máy cho khách thì khỏi chê ạ.:-)
Giá: 4tr ạ. Bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc.

----------


## imechavn

Đặt con 3.7kw của bác nhé.
Tôi lấy con này bác nhé, bác cho thông tin để chuyển khoản !

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## thanhvp

> Bộ combo gồm 3 phần chỉ việc về lắp ghép ạ. Bộ này về làm trục Z máy C thì em nghĩ khá good.:-) Hình em chụp hơi tối. Bác nào cần gì add zalo em gửi hình cho ạ. 
> _Tấm thép được phay phẳng có hạ bậc sẵn rãnh bắt ray 2 bên. Kích thước 800x235. dày 30 li. Đang bắt trên nó là cặp ray HSR25 loại có cánh còn sáng bóng ạ. Khoảng cách tính từ tâm 2 ray là 200mm. Giá: 800k
> _Cặp ray THK HSR25 có cánh còn sáng đẹp ạ. Giá: 1tr6.
> _Visme THK dòng TX phi 20 bước 10 có sẵn gối 1 đầu như hình ạ. Hành trình 660mm. Giá: 800k
> Giá cho nguyên Combo là 3tr.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/7328-HCM-Gian-hang-cua-minhdt_cdt10/page34#ixzz4ruNgpg6pcom/threads/7328-HCM-Gian-hang-cua-minhdt_cdt10/page34#ixzz4ruMif5ST[/url]


 combo này và khớp cacdan còn không bạn? Nếu còn thì mình lấy nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> combo này và khớp cacdan còn không bạn? Nếu còn thì mình lấy nhé


Dạ cái đó em bán mất tiêu rồi ạ. :-). Còn cặp ray 25 dài 800 anh có xài ko. Add zalo em gửi hình nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

mấy con 3.7kw Fuji và Toshiba đã ra đi hết ạ. Còn lại vài em 3.7Kw của Yaskawa 3000Hz điện 220V. Loại này tha hồ chạy spindle cao tốc ạ.:-) 
Vẫn còn 2 em 5.5kw phía trên ạ. Up thêm em 5.5Kw của Mitsu dòng đời cao A520. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Áp 220V.
Giá: 4tr





Em có 3 em driver Step 5 pha RKD514L-C loại này chỉnh được vi bước và chạy điện 1 pha 220 ạ. Có jack cắm đầy đủ. Hàng họ đẹp linh tinh luôn.:-) Bộ chuẩn cho một con máy CNC 3 trục.:-)
Giá: 1tr/em. Lấy cả 3 bao ship ạ. Hàng họ đẹp anh em không thể chê được ạ.

----------


## thuyên1982

mình lấy ba bộ driver Step 5 pha RKD514L-C nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> mình lấy ba bộ driver Step 5 pha RKD514L-C nhé.


dạ anh. thanks anh. khi nào qua em lấy anh báo em trước 1 cái nha. Lỡ có đi chém gió ở nhà anh nào đó thì chạy về cho kịp chuyến đò ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Up thêm vài bộ combo KR26 và KR20 nắp che đầy đủ ạ. 
có 4 Bộ KR26 hành trình được 120mm. Giá: 400k/ bộ.
Có 2 bộ KR26 hành trình được 70mm. Giá: 350k/ bộ.
Có 4 bộ KR20 hành trình được 90mm. Giá: 250K/ bộ.





Có 4 bộ motor và step 2 pha hàng USA loại tròn size 86 và driver đi kèm. EM không biết xài loại này nên bán lại cho bác nào nghiên cứu ạ. Tất cả còn đẹp lắm ạ.
Giá: 350k/ bộ. Lấy hết tính 300k/bộ. 





Em biến tần MItsu A220 ngõ ra đạt 400Hz sử dụng được điện 1 pha 220V công suất ngõ ra đạt 15kw. Tha hồ kéo nhiều máy gỗ nhiều đầu ạ. Đã test ok hết ạ.
Giá: Fix mạnh còn 5tr để thu hồi vốn.





Bán chai Sì tin dâu đường kính 55.5mm cao 220mm thể tích thực 330ml. Loại này uống ngon hơn khi ướp lạnh, nó sẽ giữ ga tốt hơn ạ. 
Uống sì tin dâu tặng encoder của Nidec 360 xung nhẹ nhàng.
Sì tin dâu không bao dùng 200k. (đảm bảo chưa dùng). Bao dùng thêm 100k nữa để mua mấy chai nữa thử.:-)

----------


## ducduy9104

Theo ngu ý của em là mấy bộ PAC-SCI 6420 tháo cái mạch oscilator bên trên ra sẽ thành 6410 và chạy slave STEP/DIR được. Bác nào nhanh tay hốt mau chứ bác chủ biết tin này là hỏng bán nữa đó  :Wink:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Thanks anh ạ. Sr các bác là em đã đọc được tin này nhá nhá. :-).

----------


## Diyodira

> Thanks anh ạ. Sr các bác là em đã đọc được tin này nhá nhá. :-).



hô hô ... Minh SG bị xúi hại não rồi  :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> hô hô ... Minh SG bị xúi hại não rồi


Ahihi e chỉ mới nghe thôi chứ chưa thực hiện nữa ạ. Ai mua về thử cho biết ạ. :-). Nghe nói motor mẽo ngon lắm. :-).

----------


## znk13z

Mình đặt gạch 4 bộ step nhe, mang về nghiên cứu, ko dc lại mang lên đây bán  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, thấy 5A là thấy ngon ùi....  :Wink: 

Mấy loại dòng cao thường áp thấp, dễ xài, chạy ngon.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## hungmtcn

Mấy bộ KR 20,26 có bộ nào bước 2 ko Minh

----------


## nqhung07

có 4 Bộ KR26 hành trình được 120mm. Giá: 400k/ bộ.

Đính kèm 45821

Bộ KR26 này đầu nối motor size mấy vậy bạn vừa với motor size mấy (khoảng cách lỗ bắt motor), bước vitme, tổng dài?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mấy bộ kr này chuẩn của nó lắp servo 100w ạ. Mấy anh xài thì về chế lại mặt bích thì xài vô tư ạ. Visme bước 6 với 10 nha. Tổng dài thì con kr26 hành trình 120 dài cỡ 250mm ạ.

----------


## nqhung07

> Mấy bộ kr này chuẩn của nó lắp servo 100w ạ. Mấy anh xài thì về chế lại mặt bích thì xài vô tư ạ. Visme bước 6 với 10 nha. Tổng dài thì con kr26 hành trình 120 dài cỡ 250mm ạ.


Cám ơn đã trả lời. Mình sẽ coi lại thế nào. Thanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có mấy em hộp số Harmonic mini cho bác nào chế cháo nghịch ạ. Quay êm ái hết ạ.:-)
1 em Harmonic size vuông 42 tỉ số 1:100. Cốt vào 5 ra 10. Giá: 100K
2 em Harmonic size vuông 60. tỉ số 1:100. Cốt vào 8 ra 12. Giá: 150k









Bộ CC_Link của mitsu EMU2_RD3_C còn mới toạch chưa bóc tem. Bác nào đem về nghiên cưu xem như thế nào ạ.
Giá: 400K





Có 14 em đồng hồ đo dòng của Mitsu còn mới toạch trong hộp luôn ạ. Có 3 loại khác nhau đo các dải khác nhau.
Giá: 100k/1. Lấy hết bao ship.









4 em đồng hồ đo dòng điện loại đường kích to cỡ 100mm dài cỡ 200mm. Cũng trong lô hàng mới toạch đó luôn. Hộp hiếc đầy đủ ạ. Đẹp long lanh ạ.
Giá: 350k/1





3 em đồng hồ đo Vôn cũng mới toạch luôn. Hộp hiếc đầy đủ ợ. Đẹp long lanh,
Giá: 300K/1





1 em đo công suất cũng mới toạch đẹp long lanh ạ.
Giá: 300k

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh cho tớ lấy mấy cái hộ số hảmonic đi , loại này mặt bích và cốt xài chung , cứng vững lắm , hình như có con lăn trong đó hehehe , dòng này đi với 5 pha hay alpha step nè ,


P/S ai muốn mua lại trả thêm 50 K cho tui.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dậ anh. Ai mua liên hệ bác nam giúp em nha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đồng hồ đo dòng loại nhỏ đã hết nha các bác. Chỉ còn mấy cái đồng hồ to ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Còn em biến tần 3.7kw của Mitsu Z120. Loại này ngõ ra đạt 360Hz. Thích hợp cho motor kéo máy tiện hay đầu máy phay gì đó. Nó không có màn hình nhưng em sẽ cài theo yêu cầu của bác nào mua ạ. mua về chỉ việc cắm điện xài. Vỏ viếc ok hết ạ. Có luôn trở xả đi kèm.
Giá đẹp cho đi mau: 2tr. bao ship luôn cho vui vẻ, mau lẹ ợ.

----------


## jeanvaljean

Bộ CC_Link của mitsu EMU2_RD3_C còn mới toạch chưa bóc tem. Bác nào đem về nghiên cưu xem như thế nào ạ.
Giá: 400K





Mấy cái jack kèm theo còn ko bác, cho em gạch nhé

----------


## anhcos

Anh mua 3 cái hộp số 1:100 nha Minh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bộ CC_Link của mitsu EMU2_RD3_C còn mới toạch chưa bóc tem. Bác nào đem về nghiên cưu xem như thế nào ạ.
> Giá: 400K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy cái jack kèm theo còn ko bác, cho em gạch nhé


dạ jack nó em không có ạ. chỉ có nhiu đó à anh.:-)

----------


## vufree

> Eh cho tớ lấy mấy cái hộ số hảmonic đi , loại này mặt bích và cốt xài chung , cứng vững lắm , hình như có con lăn trong đó hehehe , dòng này đi với 5 pha hay alpha step nè ,
> 
> 
> P/S ai muốn mua lại trả thêm 50 K cho tui.


Vậy Anh lụm hết luôn nha nha nha.... kekekk... hàng đang ở đâu ???

----------


## jeanvaljean

> dạ jack nó em không có ạ. chỉ có nhiu đó à anh.:-)


xin lỗi chủ threat cho minh hủy gạch nha...

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng em chỉ nói gạch của chú Minh , hôm nào anh lấy nói Minh giao qua luôn , còn tiền hoa hồng hôm nào gặp nhau thì 1 ly nước mia hen. Hàng ngon là hốt thôi chớ vào tay anh em khác không biết dùng uổng lắm.

----------


## fredtran

Bác có dạng motor vexta kèm hộp số kiểu này thì hú e nhé, đang gom phụ tùng cho dự án mới, PK564 size 60 kèm harmonic drive H100S hoặc H50S.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác có dạng motor vexta kèm hộp số kiểu này thì hú e nhé, đang gom phụ tùng cho dự án mới, PK564 size 60 kèm harmonic drive H100S hoặc H50S.


em đang có em tương tự. PK564-HG50 loại có cục damping phía sau. tha hồ quay tay ạ.:-) liên hệ zalo em để có ảnh nha. do em không biết sdt của anh.

----------


## Trucvt

gạch cả mớ đồng hồ kim nha.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update thêm em biến tần hitachi 5.5kw nhỏ gọn SJ300 sử dụng được áp vào 220v và ngõ ra đạt 400hz phù hợp cho máy gỗ nhiều đầu. Ngoại hình đẹp tươm tất bóng bẩy. Đã test ok phà phà.
Giá: 3.8tr





Có em servo yaskawa sigma 5 4kw. Loại có thắng từ phía đuôi. Mới chưa xài do để ngoài nên hơi sét nhẹ cái cốt. Chà nhẹ là sáng bóng ạ. 
Giá: 3 chẹo.

----------


## skydn

> Up thêm vài bộ combo KR26 và KR20 nắp che đầy đủ ạ. 
> có 4 Bộ KR26 hành trình được 120mm. Giá: 400k/ bộ.
> Có 2 bộ KR26 hành trình được 70mm. Giá: 350k/ bộ.
> Có 4 bộ KR20 hành trình được 90mm. Giá: 250K/ bộ.
> 
> Đính kèm 45820
> 
> Đính kèm 45821
> 
> ...


Loại KR26 bước 10 hay 5 vậy bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mấy bộ kr e hết ùi anh ạ.

----------


## daomanh_hung

mấy hộp 1:100 size nhỏ bay chưa bác ơi?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> mấy hộp 1:100 size nhỏ bay chưa bác ơi?


Mấy cái đó em bán hết rồi anh ạ. Có mấy bác mua ở bên trên đó ạ.:-)

Em update thêm vài món bán ngày mưa gió cho nó "lóng trong sườn" ạ. 

Nhà không có gì ngoài biến tần đầy nhà ạ. Giá đẹp cho anh em nào liên hệ zalo em nha.:-) 3.7kw và 5.5kw ạ.

Mấy em biến tần của Schneider 750W loại input 1 pha 220 và ra 3 pha 220. Ít khi có hàng vào 1 pha như này. Anh em nào cần thì hốt lẹ ạ. Em có 5 em như ảnh ạ. Ngoại hình tươm tất. Output được 400Hz nha tha hồ chạy spindle 800W ạ.
Giá: 800k/em. Lấy hết tính 700k/em.





Em biến tần của Toshiba VF-PS1 3.7kw ngõ ra đạt 500Hz. chạy được điện 1 pha 220V ạ. Ngoại hình đẹp tươm tất ạ. Đã tét ok tẹt ga ạ. cái miếng dán trên màn hình lột ra cái đẹp đẽ liền ạ. 
Giá: 2tr8





_Có con máy C mini đã lắp hoàn thiện gắn sẵn spindle DC 400W như hình. Spindle giải nhiệt gió nên không cần nước gì ạ.
_Combo XY là một bộ hoàn chỉnh mua về đẹp tinh tươm có sẵn động cơ bên trong.
_Hành trình máy chạy được 100 x 100 x 120mm. 
_Bán toàn bộ máy như hình và phần điện cho nó ạ. Máy đã được canh chỉnh và đã đầy đủ về lắp điện vô là chiến ạ.
Giá cho toàn bộ là 5.5tr ạ









Còn một khung máy H cứng vững được ráp hoàn chỉnh và canh chỉnh vuông góc các kiểu. Do nhu cầu cần máy hành trình to hơn nên bán con này đi ạ. 
_Hành trình được 300 x 420 x 120mm.
_Máy được ráp từ mấy bộ combo gang, sắt nên chạy rất đầm ạ.
_Trục X xài combo KR45 nẹp thêm một thanh ray bên trên tăng cứng.
_Trục Z là nguyên combo gang.
_Trục Y là bộ combo sắt ray và visme rời như hình dưới.
Máy bán có 2 option.
_1: khung máy + motor 3 trục step 5 pha pk569. Giá: 8tr
_2: khung máy + motor 3 trục + driver step + spindle 800W 4 vòng bi + tủ điện. Lưu ý là không có biến tần ạ. Giá: 12tr. (Biến tần có bán ở trên anh em nào mua về thì ủng hộ em con biến tần luôn nha em cài sẵn cho ạ).





Còn một bộ Combo Z màu đỏ như Iron men bữa mua của anh Mechanic mà không có nhu cầu xài nên bán lại cho anh em nào đợt đó chưa mua được ạ. Em nợ hình có gì em up sau nha. Lúc mua về đến giờ chưa tháo bọc luôn nên anh em yên tâm ạ.
Giá: 2.5tr

----------


## Nam CNC

Minh dâm tặc , mày bán thiếu cho tao cái bộ iron man đi , ngon lắm à .... nói thiệt đó nha.... về tao thay visme UPZ vào làm máy điêu khắc dấu của tao. Cái đó phải có cái clip kẹp 62 đúng không , đúng hệ con precise của tao luôn , thôi không mua thiếu nữa , mua tiền mặt.

----------


## MinhPT

> Còn một bộ Combo Z màu đỏ như Iron men bữa mua của anh Mechanic mà không có nhu cầu xài nên bán lại cho anh em nào đợt đó chưa mua được ạ. Em nợ hình có gì em up sau nha. Lúc mua về đến giờ chưa tháo bọc luôn nên anh em yên tâm ạ.
> Giá: 2.5tr


Hóng hình ảnh bộ này nếu là Z mini

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Minh dâm tặc , mày bán thiếu cho tao cái bộ iron man đi , ngon lắm à .... nói thiệt đó nha.... về tao thay visme UPZ vào làm máy điêu khắc dấu của tao. Cái đó phải có cái clip kẹp 62 đúng không , đúng hệ con precise của tao luôn , thôi không mua thiếu nữa , mua tiền mặt.


Dạ vậy anh lấy cục này nhak. Vài bữa nữa đem qua cho a nha. :-).

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## fredtran

> Bác có dạng motor vexta kèm hộp số kiểu này thì hú e nhé, đang gom phụ tùng cho dự án mới, PK564 size 60 kèm harmonic drive H100S hoặc H50S.


Mình cần tìm loại đầu ngắn, PK564AW-H100S là chuẩn nhất. Còn mình đang suy nghĩ chuyển sang hộp giảm tốc harmonic rời size 17, nếu bạn có CSF-17-100 thì nhắn mình.

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh Minh Đê Tiện , cứ post cái bộ iron man lên cho anh em tham khảo thèm chơi , bộ đó quá phê.

----------


## huanpt

Gọi Minh lấy bộ Ion man đi Nam, có 1 vụ liên quan đến 3 chúng mình  :Smile:

----------


## vufree

Bộ Iron men thường thôi có ngon lành gì đâu chài ai....

----------


## Nam CNC

cái bộ đó tiếc 1 cái là nó ren 10 nhưng C3 Z , nhưng chịu tải cao , full gang , ray 20 , mới cứng , hành trình tầm 110-130mm , có cái clip kẹp 62 chuẩn men . Về thay visme ren 4mm UPZ của em nữa đủ chiến đấu sản phẩm của em rồi , mà dạo này em lười , combo có sẵn quất luôn , chớ mất mấy ngày mới xong thì thiệt hại cho công việc còn cao hơn rất nhiều.

Nhà em ray con lăn, visme C1 -C2-C3 Z ( bèo nhất rồi đó ) chất cả cái ba lết gỗ .

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Làm phiền các bác 1 chút, vì em ko tạo được chủ đề mới bên cần mua nên mạo muội hỏi ở đây chút, mong các bác thông cảm.
Tháng trước em có thấy bác nào đó ở biên hòa hay đồng nai rao bán 5 cây panme đã hiệu chuẩn trong tháng 7 mà giờ tìm hoài ko thấy, ko biết có bác nào nhớ mang máng ko cho em xin ít thông tin mới. Best regards

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

2 em hộp số harmonic mini loại cốt vào 8 ra 12. Mặt bích vừa step size 60. Tỉ số truyền 1:100. Quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái ạ. 
Giá: 350k/2 em.





em chống tâm máy tiện tình trạng như hình. xoay nhẹ nhàng êm ái ạ. khóa chốt cứng. cái cần khóa ụ động này với băng máy tiện bị rớt đâu mất rồi ạ. Ai lấy về chế lại xài ạ.
Giá: 1 chẹo tròn.







cặp ray của THK mã GSR20T loại ray 20 áp má 1 bên. kích thước dài 500 x 140. ray còn đẹp tinh tươm ạ.:-)
Giá theo người đẹp là 500k





Bán 2 con máy khoan như hình. đã lắp điện cho nó chạy rồi ạ. cắm điện 220v chạy phà phà. Máy cao từ chân lên đầu là 1m ạ.
Con đỏ là của đài loan mà chạy rất êm. Tặng cái đầu khoan mới về thay vào xài ạ.
Con xanh của nhật chỗ puly kéo bên trên đầu hơi kêu tí nhưng chạy vẫn ngon ạ.
Giá: 2tr/con









Combo nhôm tổng dài 920mm x 160mm. Hành trình 650mm. Dùng ray SSR15. Khoảng cách 2 tâm ray là 100. Visme phi 16 bước 20 được nhuộm đen ạ. Mặt bích vừa với step size 60.
Giá: 1tr5



Mớ visme lộn xộn trừ 2 cây từ phải qua là 2 và 3 là đã tặng một anh troai rồi ạ. Còn lại bán tất cho anh em nào thích chế cháo. Có cây đầy đủ áo gỗi nhỏ kia là C3Z ak.:-) 
Giá 300k. 





Em máy tiện rút như hình. Nhỏ gọn mini. Đã có sẵn motor kéo và dây đai này nọ, đầu trục chính quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái ạ. Có sẵn một cái collet. em nhỏ gọn thì giá cũng nhỏ gọn ạ.
Giá: 3 chẹo

----------


## anhcos

Anh lấy 2 hộp số 1:100 nha ku, lần này mà k có là tới nơi chôm luôn.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Mới CNC

Lấy đám visme lộn sộn nha Minh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Lấy đám visme lộn sộn nha Minh.


Mớ đó em bán ngay lúc đăng ùi ạ. .:-)

----------


## Totdo

Bác chủ đo giúp collet máy tiện, vừa mớ colet của em đang có thì em lấy máy tiện

----------


## Hung rau

combo nhôm 1tr5 anh đặt nhé Minh

----------


## dobinh1961

giá tốt quá

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> combo nhôm 1tr5 anh đặt nhé Minh


Dạ anh. Anh rảnh thì ghé em chơi nha. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em up lại cái ảnh mấy con biến tần 750w của Schneider cho bác nào cần ạ. Đẹp tinh tươm ạ.
Loại này input vào là 1 pha 220 và ra 3 pha 220 ạ. :-)

----------


## Hung rau

> Dạ anh. Anh rảnh thì ghé em chơi nha. :-)


Để anh đưa em cái motor hộp số luôn.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em up lại cái ảnh mấy con biến tần 750w của Schneider cho bác nào cần ạ. Đẹp tinh tươm ạ.
> Loại này input vào là 1 pha 220 và ra 3 pha 220 ạ. :-)
> 
> Đính kèm 46311
> 
> Đính kèm 46312


Sao không đề giá luôn nhỉ

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Sao không đề giá luôn nhỉ


Giá đã có rồi mà :
Nhà không có gì ngoài biến tần đầy nhà ạ. Giá đẹp cho anh em nào liên hệ zalo em nha.:-) 3.7kw và 5.5kw ạ.

Mấy em biến tần của Schneider 750W loại input 1 pha 220 và ra 3 pha 220. Ít khi có hàng vào 1 pha như này. Anh em nào cần thì hốt lẹ ạ. Em có 5 em như ảnh ạ. Ngoại hình tươm tất. Output được 400Hz nha tha hồ chạy spindle 800W ạ.
Giá: 800k/em. Lấy hết tính 700k/em.


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz4suyH5Nnr

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## imechavn

Em để cho anh 1 con biến tần 750w nhé!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Để anh đưa em cái motor hộp số luôn.


dạ anh.:-) thanks anh ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Vẫn còn 2 em khoan bàn cao 1m trang trước cho bác nào chưa có khoản mua về xài ạ.

Em update thêm vài món nhỏ nhỏ ạ.

Có 2 em motor kéo 3 pha 220 như hình dưới bác nào cần thêm ảnh zalo em em gửi thêm nha. Cả 2 đều là dạng bắt chân đế xuống bàn hết ạ
_1 em 1.5kw. thân hình gai góc tản nhiệt từa lưa. Giá: 1.3tr.
_1 em 2.2kw. thân hình dễ thương ú ú đẹp ạ. Giá: 2tr.

Em có bán biến tần cho mấy em này luôn ạ. Bác nào mua kèm biến tần sẽ có giá đẹp ạ.:-) 









Toàn bộ phần đồ chế như ảnh. Bỏ cái chân vàng kia lại đó có 1 anh đã qua nhà hốt mất ạ. Bao gồm:
_đầu trục chính xài mâm cặp đường kính cỡ 130. Hàng trung quốc nhưng còn khá mới ạ.
_Bệ đỡ trục chính.
_Bàn T 
_Ụ gá dao mang cá. Nằm trên bàn T.
Giá: 1.7tr











Còn sót 1 cái khớp các-đăng full thép 2 đầu 20-20 cho bác nào về chế cháo ạ.
Giá: 300k.





Còn sót cái xi lanh khí xoay 90 độ ngâm lâu quá đem lên bán rẻ lại cho bác nào xài được ạ. Có sẵn cảm biến trên thân luôn ạ.
Giá: 300k





Còn mấy em SSR của Omron 15A dẫn áp từ 100-240V, điện áp kích từ 12-24V DC. Nhỏ gọn thân thiện với môi trường ạ.
Giá: 100k/1. Lấy hết tính 80k/1

----------


## daomanh_hung

các đăng đẹp quá, phân vân quá! làm ô tô thì ngon phải biết :Đ

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Đắt khách nha Minh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đắt khách nha Minh.


dạ cảm ơn anh ạ.:-) vẫn còn nhièu ạ.:-0

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em update tí ạ. đã ra đi bộ máy tiện chế, ben khí xoay 90, mớ SSR ạ. 
Vẫn còn 2 con motor kéo 2.2Kw và 1.5kw  và cái khớp nối các đăng ạ.

Em up thêm mấy bộ combo KR46 cho bác nào chế máy phay hay các máy tự động hóa ạ.

Loại KR46 có mặt bích truyền trực tiếp motor. Vừa mặt bích servo 200W hay Step size 60. Loại 1 Block 4 rãnh bi. Block dài 110.
_Combo tổng dài 1040mm. hành trình được 800mm. Visme phi 16 bước 20. Bản ngang 80mm. 
_Combo còn sáng đẹp đầy đủ nắp che ạ.
_Giá: 150k/kí. Combo nặng 16 cân.





Loại KR46 có mặt bích truyền qua dây đai, Có sẵn bánh răng và dây đai, nắp che đai đầy đủ. Vừa mặt bích servo 200W hay Step size 60. Loại 2 Block 4 rãnh bi.
_Combo tổng dài 720mm. hành trình được 480mm. Visme phi 16 bước 20. Bản ngang 80mm. 
_Combo còn sáng đẹp đầy đủ nắp che ạ.
_Giá: 150k/kí. Combo nặng 13 cân.







Ụ động máy tiện đã được một anh đẹp trai sơn lại nhìn đẹp troai hẳn ra. Bác nào thích thì ôm về xài ạ. Khoảng cách từ chân ụ động (tương ứng với băng máy) đến mũi chống tâm khoảng 115mm. Đo kích thước cụ thể cho các bác nhắm ạ.
Giá: 1tr





Lên sàn em biến tần 3.7Kw chạy được điện 220 1 pha của Fuji đã test chạy phà phà. tần số ngõ ra đạt 120Hz. Phù hợp cho các em motor kéo 3 pha loại 3000 tua.  Em này nhỏ gọn mini tha hồ lắp tủ điện ạ.
Giá: 2tr.





thêm một con máy tiện rút đã test chạy phà phà. Họng collet em đo ra nó nằm cỡ 26mm. Đã đấu sẵn motor cho chạy với biến tần ngon lành cành đào ạ. 
Bán nguyên con máy đi kèm biến tần 750W giá tàu nhanh 4 chẹo.





Có bộ đầu chia độ mới toanh của Vertex có thể đứng hay nằm gì đều được ạ. Đi kèm với nó có thêm bộ đĩa chia độ mới như hình luôn ạ. Còn nguyên kiện hộp luôn ạ. Em thì không rành món này lắm bác nào thích qua xem hốt về ạ. Qua em chơi coi đồ giao lưu ạ. Em mời cafe chém gió ạ.
Giá: 4 chẹo cho toàn bộ ạ.

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> em update tí ạ. đã ra đi bộ máy tiện chế, ben khí xoay 90, mớ SSR ạ. 
> Vẫn còn 2 con motor kéo 2.2Kw và 1.5kw  và cái khớp nối các đăng ạ.
> 
> Em up thêm mấy bộ combo KR46 cho bác nào chế máy phay hay các máy tự động hóa ạ.
> 
> Loại KR46 có mặt bích truyền trực tiếp motor. Vừa mặt bích servo 200W hay Step size 60. Loại 1 Block 4 rãnh bi. Block dài 110.
> _Combo tổng dài 1040mm. hành trình được 800mm. Visme phi 16 bước 20. Bản ngang 80mm. 
> _Combo còn sáng đẹp đầy đủ nắp che ạ.
> _Giá: 150k/kí. Combo nặng 16 cân.
> ...


Anh lấy bộ Vertex này như đã liên lạc với Minh rồi nhé đầu giờ anh chuyển tiền .Thanks em .TVT

----------


## nqhung07

[QUOTE=minhdt_cdt10;128525]Có mấy em hộp số Harmonic mini cho bác nào chế cháo nghịch ạ. Quay êm ái hết ạ.:-)

2 em Harmonic size vuông 60. tỉ số 1:100. Cốt vào 8 ra 12. Giá: 150k

Đính kèm 45935

Đính kèm 45936

Đính kèm 45937

Đính kèm 45938

Hộp số bác Nam có lấy chưa vậy Minh. Chưa thì mình gạch nhé
P/s bác Nam lấy rồi thì nhượng lại cho mình 1 cái đi (help) +50k (hihi). Đang cần hộp số cốt ra 12 vào 8 hoặc 10 (step size 57, 60,...), tỉ số 1:100 (hoặc tương đương). (Hùng ở quận 5).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ mấy cái đó có a khác lấy rồi anh ạ. Anh thông cảm nha. :-).

----------


## nqhung07

> Dạ mấy cái đó có a khác lấy rồi anh ạ. Anh thông cảm nha. :-).


Em cho anh thông tin của người mua đi, có gì anh liên lạc, biết đâu ôg đó mua về không dùng có thể nhượng lại

Thanks (inbox nhe)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em cho anh thông tin của người mua đi, có gì anh liên lạc, biết đâu ôg đó mua về không dùng có thể nhượng lại
> 
> Thanks (inbox nhe)


dạ sorry anh ạ. cái đó anh Nam nhượng lại cho anh Vufree rồi ạ. anh ấy cũng cần nên chắc không nhượng lại cho anh được rồi.:-)

----------


## phuocviet346

Đàu chia độ kích thước thế nào em ? Inbox kích thước qua zalo giúp anh nha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đàu chia độ kích thước thế nào em ? Inbox kích thước qua zalo giúp anh nha


đầu chia độ em bán rồi anh ạ. còn một món thay dao nhanh của máy tiện hàng Vertex chuẩn đét ạ. gồm một ụ dao và 5 cán dao.
Giá: 4 chẹo cho bộ thay dao nhanh này ạ.

----------


## Gamo

> dạ sorry anh ạ. cái đó anh Nam nhượng lại cho anh Vufree rồi ạ. anh ấy cũng cần nên chắc không nhượng lại cho anh được rồi.:-)


Mai qua dụ ông Vũ  :Wink:

----------


## nqhung07

> Mai qua dụ ông Vũ


Thanks. Đi tìm Vufree thôi

----------


## GORLAK

Mắc vậy ku Minh, khoái loại này mà mắc quá sao chơi

----------


## Hung rau

Đàn ông gì mà để móng tay thấy gớm!

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mắc vậy ku Minh, khoái loại này mà mắc quá sao chơi


Loại này phù hợp vơi anh này. Do anh cần cái gì cũng phải nhanh nên mua nó là hợp ak. Giá này là đẹp cho một em hàng mới bóc hộp ak.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài món up lên cho anh em nào cần xài ạ.

Cái bơm mini xách tay một đầu hút một đầu đẩy. Còn mới đẹp ạ. Thông số bơm như ảnh ạ. Lưu ý là xài điện 1 pha 110V nha các bác. Loại này mini nên có 11kg ạ. xách tay thoải mái.:-)
Giá: 70k/kí ạ. tức 750k.:-) 





4 món lọc khí mini như hình còn mới đẹp luôn ợ. Áp suất 150psi.
Giá: 300k/4. mua lẻ 100k/cái.





2 sợi quang mỗi sợi dài 5m còn mới đẹp như hình. Chưa xài nên 2 đầu vẫn bọc kĩ ạ.
Giá: 200k/sợi.





Có cái tủ điện đẹp dã man thú. Loại xế hộp 2 cửa mở ngang kích thước 1000 x 500 x 200. Có tấm sắt bắt linh kiện bên trong sẵn luôn ạ.
Giá: 800k.





Công tắc hành trình của Ổm ròn loại bánh xe lăn. Leo lên đè xuống cái kêu á.:-) 
Giá: 50k/cái. Trên 10 cái tính 40k ạ.





1 em PLC S7-200 CPU 214 AC-DC-Relay. Hàng của Mẽo đẹp long lanh không tì vết ạ. Đã test lên nguồn ok Switch sang run đèn sun sáng ok ạ.
Giá: 1.3 chẹo





1 cái Panme cơ 25-50mm Mitutoyo. độ phân giải 0.01. còn mới tinh trong hộp ợ. Đầy đủ phụ kiện như hình ợ.
Giá: 500k.





Một em Panme điện tử 0-25mm Mitutoyo. độ phân giải 0.001. Còn mới tinh trong hộp ợ.
Giá: 800k.





Bác nào thích món nào cứ nhắn tin cho em nhak.:-)

----------


## ali35

> Có vài món up lên cho anh em nào cần xài ạ.
> 
> Cái bơm mini xách tay một đầu hút một đầu đẩy. Còn mới đẹp ạ. Thông số bơm như ảnh ạ. Lưu ý là xài điện 1 pha 110V nha các bác. Loại này mini nên có 11kg ạ. xách tay thoải mái.:-)
> Giá: 70k/kí ạ. tức 750k.:-) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tạm gạch cái panme nha,chiều ghé qua nhe

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy 1 sợi quang dẫn nhé bác chủ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> tạm gạch cái panme nha,chiều ghé qua nhe


dạ anh. có gì anh cứ alo em ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em lấy 1 sợi quang dẫn nhé bác chủ


dạ có gì em chuyển hàng luôn ợ.:-)

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Có vài món up lên cho anh em nào cần xài ạ.
> 
> Cái bơm mini xách tay một đầu hút một đầu đẩy. Còn mới đẹp ạ. Thông số bơm như ảnh ạ. Lưu ý là xài điện 1 pha 110V nha các bác. Loại này mini nên có 11kg ạ. xách tay thoải mái.:-)
> Giá: 70k/kí ạ. tức 750k.:-) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anh Tân lấy cái Panme điện tử nha em .Thanks em .TVT

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Anh Tân lấy cái Panme điện tử nha em .Thanks em .TVT


dạ 2 cây panme em bán mất tiêu ùi anh ạ.:-)

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Có vài món up lên cho anh em nào cần xài ạ.
> 
> Cái bơm mini xách tay một đầu hút một đầu đẩy. Còn mới đẹp ạ. Thông số bơm như ảnh ạ. Lưu ý là xài điện 1 pha 110V nha các bác. Loại này mini nên có 11kg ạ. xách tay thoải mái.:-)
> Giá: 70k/kí ạ. tức 750k.:-) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bác nào thích món nào cứ nhắn tin cho em nhak.:-)



Em gạch món này như trao đổi qua điện thoại với bác nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em gạch món này như trao đổi qua điện thoại với bác nhé


Dạ anh. Cảm Ơn anh ạ.

----------


## son_heinz

4 món lọc khí mini như hình còn mới đẹp luôn ợ. Áp suất 150psi.
Giá: 300k/4. mua lẻ 100k/cái.

bác sms cho e stk nhé 0987207061

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> 4 món lọc khí mini như hình còn mới đẹp luôn ợ. Áp suất 150psi.
> Giá: 300k/4. mua lẻ 100k/cái.
> 
> bác sms cho e stk nhé 0987207061


em đã sms cho bác ùi ạ. em up thêm cái đầu cắt cho bác nào thích nghiên cứu chế cháo ạ.
Đầu cắt dùng collet phi 20. Hiện đang có sẵn collet kẹp dao phi 10. Trục quay êm ái không kêu ạ. Có sẵn ben đạp rút collet và dây đai kéo, cảm biến đạp dao từa lưa. 
Giá: 1tr5







1 em biến tần 3.7kw A220 ngõ ra đặt 400Hz. Ngoại hình còn sáng đẹp ạ. Bao test tiếc các kiểu ạ. Bao cài đặt spindle cho anh em xài luôn ạ.
Giá: 2tr5

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài món up lên cho bác nào cần ạ.

Bộ chân nhôm thích hợp cho con máy router hay H gì đó ạ. Kích thước dài 530 cao 350. Kích thước các cạnh khác em có chụp như hình ạ.
Giá: 500k











4 em hộp số tháo từ motor step size 86 ra. không rõ tỉ số truyền. bác nào chế được lụm về xài nha. tất cả còn đẹp và quay êm ru
100k/1 em.



1 cây visme đầy đủ áo gối tháo trong máy cắt dây sodik ra. Visme 20 bước 4. Tổng dài 610 hành trình 310 (Trong hình em ghi nhầm) . 2 rãnh hồi bi. Cốt ra visme phi 12. 
Visme sáng đẹp còn bót khỏi chê luôn ạ. 
Giá: 1tr





1 cây visme đầy đủ áo gối tháo trong máy cắt dây sodik ra. Visme 20 bước 4. Tổng dài 660 hành trình 360. 4 rãnh hồi bi. Cốt ra visme phi 12. 
Visme sáng đẹp còn bót khỏi chê luôn ạ.
Giá: 1tr3





1 cây visme đầy đủ áo gối tháo trong máy cắt dây sodik ra. Visme 20 bước 4. Tổng dài 450 hành trình 260. Cốt ra visme phi 12. 
Visme sáng đẹp còn bót khỏi chê luôn ạ. Cây này thích hợp làm trục Z.
Giá: 800k





Lấy cả 3 bộ trên phù hợp cho một em máy khỏi chê luôn.:-) Giá lấy cả 3 là 2tr7 (chưa đến 100k một kí visme)

Mớ visme hầm bà lằng. Lau qua cái là sáng đẹp liền. Cây dài nhất dài 800, kế tiếp 760, kế tiếp 460, kế tiếp 350.
Giá cả đám 500k.



Trục chính máy tiện. Trục còn quay êm ái nhẹ nhàng. Do mua về không sử dụng đến nên bán lỗ cho anh em nào cần dùng ạ. Con này đợt mua trong lô máy tiện đỏ của anh Minhat.
Giá: 2tr5





Combo hàn quốc Visme 16 bước 10. Đợt mua cả 2 cây của anh Empty chỉ dùng 1 nên nay bán lại cho ai cần ạ. Combo xài 2 Block. Bản ngang 80 tổng dài 1005mm. Hành trình khi 2 Block sát nhau là 650. Mặt bích ngõ ra vừa motor size 60.
Giá: 2tr5. Lỗ tiền vận chuyển từ bắc vào nam.:-)

----------


## kimtuan20021989

tạm gạch bộ vai nhôm nha bác minh  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> tạm gạch bộ vai nhôm nha bác minh


vai em bán ngay luôn ùi anh ạ.:-)

----------


## Dainamcnc

gạch đám visme bi 500k nha Minh.

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy trục chính máy tiện nhé bác chủ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> gạch đám visme bi 500k nha Minh.


Đám visme em bán ùi ạ. :-)

----------


## Mới CNC

Lấy 2 hộp số nha minh.

----------


## zinken2

mình tạm gạch biến tần A200 3.7kw (nếu chưa bán). lý do tạm là để kiểm tra lại con SP của mình bao nhiêu V/ph.
thank

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> mình tạm gạch biến tần A200 3.7kw (nếu chưa bán). lý do tạm là để kiểm tra lại con SP của mình bao nhiêu V/ph.
> thank


Dạ anh. Thanks anh ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài món còn lại các bác ủng hộ ạ.:-)

4 em hộp số tháo từ motor step size 86 ra. không rõ tỉ số truyền. bác nào chế được lụm về xài nha. tất cả còn đẹp và quay êm ru
100k/1 em. (fix còn 200k/4 em hộp số cho bác nào nghịch ạ)

Đính kèm 49112

1 cây visme đầy đủ áo gối tháo trong máy cắt dây sodik ra. Visme 20 bước 4. Tổng dài 610 hành trình 310 (Trong hình em ghi nhầm) . 2 rãnh hồi bi. Cốt ra visme phi 12. 
Visme sáng đẹp còn bót khỏi chê luôn ạ. 
Giá: 1tr

Đính kèm 49113

Đính kèm 49114

1 cây visme đầy đủ áo gối tháo trong máy cắt dây sodik ra. Visme 20 bước 4. Tổng dài 450 hành trình 260. Cốt ra visme phi 12. 
Visme sáng đẹp còn bót khỏi chê luôn ạ. Cây này thích hợp làm trục Z.
Giá: 800k

Đính kèm 49117

Đính kèm 49118

Combo hàn quốc Visme 16 bước 10. Đợt mua cả 2 cây của anh Empty chỉ dùng 1 nên nay bán lại cho ai cần ạ. Combo xài 2 Block. Bản ngang 80 tổng dài 1005mm. Hành trình khi 2 Block sát nhau là 650. Mặt bích ngõ ra vừa motor size 60.
Giá: 2tr5. Lỗ tiền vận chuyển từ bắc vào nam.:-)

Đính kèm 49122

Up thêm con spindle thần thánh này ạ. Còn nguyên vẹn gắn sẵn collet 4 thông dụng cho anh em xài dễ kiếm dao ạ.
Giá: 650k

----------


## MinhPT

> Up thêm con spindle thần thánh này ạ. Còn nguyên vẹn gắn sẵn collet 4 thông dụng cho anh em xài dễ kiếm dao ạ.
> Giá: 650k


Vừa gọi bác chủ mà đã bán rồi. 
Bác nào có em mi nhon này không dùng bán cho mình nhé

----------


## hoahong102

có đây, collet 3,175 hoạt động tốt 500k, mua mũi 3,175 phay khoan mạch in đủ cỡ bán luôn 400k/kg

----------


## dobinh1961

> có đây, collet 3,175 hoạt động tốt 500k, mua mũi 3,175 phay khoan mạch in đủ cỡ bán luôn 400k/kg


sao không cho cái ảnh cho sinh động

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sóng vài món cho bác nào yêu ạ

Có mười mấy cục nguồn 5v 15A "mách in chờ ben" cho bác nào chế cháo ạ. Tất cả còn đẹp hết ạ. Điện 220 vô tư ạ. 
Giá: 120k một cục. Lụm hết tính 100k





Mấy cục lọc nguồn 30A cũng chờ ben luôn ạ. Có một cục 20A ai mua trước được 30A. Mua sau chỉ còn 20A ạ.
Giá: 150k một cục



Một em hộp số tỉ lệ 1:10 như hình. Thấy ghi non-backlash chắc là ko rơ phải ko ợ. Vào 8 ra 14 ạ
Giá: 400k

----------


## hung1706

Rơ hay ko phải cầm cốt lắc mới biết dc ah ku  :Smile: ))). Con này to xác quá chứ ko là a hốt cho nhanh  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Rơ hay ko phải cầm cốt lắc mới biết dc ah ku ))). Con này to xác quá chứ ko là a hốt cho nhanh


Hehe. Em lắc mà ko cảm nhận dc ạ. :-). Lụm đi có gì tối em ghé. Có gì đem cho em cái driver kia em về xem lại luôn ợ. :-).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sóng thêm 2 em biến tần mitsu A220 1.5kw. Ngõ ra đạt 400hz. Ngoại hình đẹp như hình ạ. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đà điểu ạ. Biến tần rẻ nhất quả đất luôn ợ.
Bác nào trong diễn đàn mình có dịch vụ in tem bảo hành thì có thể làm hộ em tem được không ạ. Em sẽ có chế độ bảo hành cho các bác nào mua biến tần của em cho yên tâm xài ạ. 
Giá: 1.3tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có thêm vài em nguồn 24V 4.5A với 6.5A. Tất cả còn sáng đẹp không chỗ chê ạ. Giá vẫn như ngày nào ạ.
Giá: 150K-4.5A, 180k-6.5A. Bác nào lấy hết em tính 150k đồng bộ hết ạ.







Có cặp bơm nước còn rất long lanh ạ. Bơm công suất 3.7Kw. Bơm song song luôn. Có bình bự bự kia mà không rành làm gì. Bác nào biết công dụng hốt về xài ạ. Giá khá mềm. Cần biến tần em cung cấp luôn ợ,:-) 
Giá: 40k/kí. Bộ này cỡ 133kg ạ. Tính tròn 5tr cho cặp bơm này.:-)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ui cái bơm to vãi.
Nhìn sơ là có 2 bộ van 1 chiều 2 cảm biến áp suất cùng cái bình tích áp. Có cảm biến áp suất đưa vô biến tần điều khiển lưu lượng là tuyệt vời. 
Nhìn nó có cái hộp đấu dây thi hy vọng chay */♤ cho ae nhà có 3 pha cũng tiện. Chúc ae hốt được cặp bơm ngon lành
Bộ này mà đem tưới nguội thì còn gì bằng








Nguội cả cánh đồng trưa nắng cháy.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## khangscc

Bơm đó là bơm tăng áp có điều khiển áp suất, 2 bơm chạy luân phiên theo time và chạy theo áp suất tùy theo kiểu lắp đặt, tại các nơi dùng lưu lượng nước lớn và duy trì áp chuẩn thì hay sử dụng loại này (VD nhà máy), thường thấy thiết lập chạy theo áp suất, bơm 1 chạy nếu chưa đạt áp trong khoản thời gian time đặt thì bơm 2 chạy tiếp tục đến khi đạt áp yêu cầu thì tắt 1 bơm hoặc cả 2 bơm nếu không có hao hụt áp suất, thường bơm này đi chung với bình chứa tạo áp lớn hơn nếu chạy trực tiếp qua time và contactor, nếu chạy với biến tần thì setup theo cảm biến áp suất. Bác nào xúc cái này bơm nước là bá cháy, bơm 2 hoặc 4 tần cánh gì đó.
Cái này trong cty lắp nhiều nên mình được biết như thế, thân

----------

Bongmayquathem, mactech, minhdt_cdt10, ngocsut, Tân Trần Văn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sóng thêm 2 em HBS còn nguyên trong hộp luôn ạ. Motor còn đẹp long lanh. 
Motor size 86 dài 130. Cốt ra 14mm.
Lực 8.5Nm. 
Có dây encoder dài vài mét gì đó ạ.
Của hãng nào em không rõ vì ko có tem mạc ạ. Đã test chạy ok con dê ạ. 
Giá: 3 chẹo một bộ mới toanh ạ.

----------


## Hung rau

Tạm gạch 2 em HBS tới thứ 5 nhé Minh!

----------


## loccd

qua anh làm tem bảo hành cho

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ anh hùng.
Thanks anh lộc nhiều ạ. Có gì em sẽ liên hệ anh khoản tem này nọ ạ. :-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em mới về thêm được 3 bộ - HBS Step có hồi tiếp - nữa bác nào cần thì alo em ạ.:-) Bao tét các kiểu con dê.:-)
Update thêm vài món ho lao nữa ạ:

Combo X-Y được ghép từ 2 bộ combo rời với nhau. 
COmbo dùng ray THK Sr15. Visme phi 12 bước 5. Tâm 2 ray cách nhau 95mm. Độ chính xác cỡ cấp C3. 
COmbo có sẵn 2 khớp nối ra lỗ 8  phù hợp cho motor size 60.:-)
Hành trình được 210 x 210mm. Phủ bì cỡ 400 x 400mm.
Bác nào ko xài X-Y tháo ra là được 2 bộ Z khá ngon ạ.
Giá: 2tr7





2 Cái CB như hình sáng đẹp long lanh mới tháo tủ. Có dây Trip ngoài cho bác nào điều khiển ạ. CB 30A
Giá: 500k/2





COn máy Mini ráp từ các combo lại với nhau. Hành trình được 100-100-120. 
Có sẵn motor 3 trục đi kèm 3 driver.
Đầu spindle 300W điện DC một chiều. Xài collet ER11 đi kèm nguồn.
Tổng thể máy cỡ 25 cân.
Đầy đủ cho một con máy chạy được ạ.
Giá tàu nhanh: 5 chẹo tròn.

----------


## giaock

5 chẹo một em mini quá ngon luôn không biết con máy lớn của chú bao giờ mới tàu nhanh hehehe... Thèm lắm a..

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> 5 chẹo một em mini quá ngon luôn không biết con máy lớn của chú bao giờ mới tàu nhanh hehehe... Thèm lắm a..


a thích qua lấy về đi. em cho nợ đấy. Chạy 3 trục Servo hết. Bao xài 1 năm.hehe. Bỏ nghề thanh lý ạ. (Không có nghề mà cũng bày đặt bỏ chơi vậy ạ):-)

----------


## kimtuan20021989

bác minh có thể làm cách nào cho nó lên khổ 150x100 được không, hốt lun ^^

----------


## saudau

Minh ới Minh ơi, mần ơn cho a ké cái bàn T vô đây cho đẹp bộ nha.

Bàn T mini kích thước như hình, dày 30, đáy phay phẳng dễ lắp ráp. Lúc trước mua của cụ Legiao nay để lại nguyên giá cho bác nào ghép với bộ XY của chú Minh nha. (Mượn hình up tạm vậy vì đột ngột làm biếng lôi ra chụp lại).

Hai thứ này ghép lại quả thực đẹp đôi lun. Còn cục đen xì chế Z cho bộ này siêu bá đạo mấy bác xem bên Saudau shop của mình nha, vì mượn nhà nên ko để nhiều đồ được.





Và đây là hình bộ XY của Minh mình đem xuống đây cho dễ hình dung



Bán lại nguyên giá: Đã xong, trả đất lại cho chủ thớt.Thanks!

Thanks chủ thớt cho mượn quầy!

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Minh ới Minh ơi, mần ơn cho a ké cái bàn T vô đây cho đẹp bộ nha.
> 
> Bàn T mini kích thước như hình, dày 30, đáy phay phẳng dễ lắp ráp. Lúc trước mua của cụ Legiao nay để lại nguyên giá cho bác nào ghép với bộ XY của chú Minh nha. (Mượn hình up tạm vậy vì đột ngột làm biếng lôi ra chụp lại).
> 
> Hai thứ này ghép lại quả thực đẹp đôi lun. Còn cục đen xì chế Z cho bộ này siêu bá đạo mấy bác xem bên Saudau shop của mình nha, vì mượn nhà nên ko để nhiều đồ được.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em gạch cái bàn T này như đã điện thoại cho bác rồi , đầu giờ em chuyển tiền nhé .Thanks bác .TVT

----------

saudau

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> bác minh có thể làm cách nào cho nó lên khổ 150x100 được không, hốt lun ^^


dạ sr anh cái máy em bán mất ùi ạ.:-)

Em update tí là máy mini nhỏ đã bán và combo X-Y cũng đã bán ạ. CHỉ còn lại cái CB hình như không phải trip bên ngoài mà là output gì đó. Chỉnh giá lại tí tẹo là 400k cho cặp này ạ. Long lanh ạ.:-)

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Biến tần Schneider 750w còn ko Minh ?

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ còn anh ạ. Em vẫn còn rất nhiều biến tần, bác nào cần cứ hú em ạ. Hỗ trợ khách tối đa luôn ạ. :-). 

Có hơn chục cái pully răng cốt vào 8 ly dạng powerlock cho bác nào ưng cái bụng ạ.
Giá: 100k/1. Lấy từ 6 cái tính 70k/1



Có gần chục cục harmonic như hình. Size 32 tỉ số truyền 1:100. Ra mặt bích xuyên cốt. Kéo qua đai. Sáng đẹp khỏi chê ạ. Còn các size khác lớn hơn nhưng phải bán hết mớ nhỏ này mới tung mớ lớn ạ.
Hộp số không rơ sáng đẹp ạ. 
Giá: 2.5tr/cục. Lấy 10 cục cũng vậy ạ. :-).

----------

ngocsut

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên sóng em biến tần Toshiba 5.5kw điện 380v ngõ ra đạt 400Hz cho bác nào có nhu cầu ạ. Ngoại hình hơi xấu tí chứ kết cấu thì rất ok ạ. Tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn ạ.
Giá: 3tr tròn o. Bao cài đặt các kiểu ạ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài cục lọc nguồn hàng của Yaskawa loại lọc điện 220V. Gắn lọc nguồn cho biến tần thì quá ok ạ.
Có 2 loại, nhỏ là 15A, to là 30A.
Giá: 15A = 150k/1--------30A = 200k/1

----------


## GORLAK

Giá mắc quá, rẻ rẻ mua về gắn bậy cho cái tủ điện

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Giá mắc quá, rẻ rẻ mua về gắn bậy cho cái tủ điện


Mua đi em bán rẻ cho nồi lẩu ếch thôi. :-). Quá rẻ. :-)

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Nồi lẩu ếch, 1 con ếch dc 1 cái kaka. Chắc dc nguyên đống lun quá

----------


## GORLAK

> Mua đi em bán rẻ cho nồi lẩu ếch thôi. :-). Quá rẻ. :-)


Đưa hết đây, a có lẩu cho ăn.

----------


## saudau

> Đưa hết đây, a có lẩu cho ăn.


Cho ké 2 khúc đuôi lươn nhe. Chỉ cần khúc đuôi phi 15, dài 150 thôi là đủ. kakaka

----------


## Gamo

Gỡ bóng laser ra đổi đống đóa đi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh em nào ăn lẩu ếch hay lẩu rắn, lẩu lươn, lẩu cá thì mai qua em nha. :-). Đảm bảo lẩu ngon. Không ngon ko lấy tiền. :-).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có em misu đời khá cao 7.5kw 400hz F720P. Còn khá đẹp bác nào có nhu cầu hú em nhé. 
Giá: 4tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em Mitsu bên trên đã bay ạ. Lên sóng thêm vài em 200W và 400W mitsu cho anh em khiển bơm tưới nguội máy cnc ợ.
7 em Mitsu 200W, Tất cả đều không có màn hình nhưng em bao cài đặt các kiểu cho các bác chỉ cần về xài ạ. 
Giá: 350k/em cho 3 em phía trên, 300k/em cho 4 em phía dưới.





2 em 400W cung thiếu màn hình nhưng vẫn bao test bao cài đặt các kiểu con đà điểu.
Giá: 450k/em





Một đống biến tần 3.7Kw tất cả đều 400Hz phù hợp cho Spindle trung quốc các kiểu con lạc đà.:V Bao cài đặt các kiểu con heo mọi.:V
Các bác cần thêm ảnh thì cứ add zalo em số điện thoại bên dưới em gửi ảnh nha.
Giá: 2.5tr/con heo. Trừ em Toshiba đen sì sì kia thì 2.7tr.



Em đang có mấy em biến tần 3 pha 380V bác nào cần thì cứ add zalo em cho hình và giá ạ. Giá ok lắm ợ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Úp tí cho mau hết ạ. Còn 3 con 200w và 1 con 400w. 

Và một đống biến tần 3.7kw. Tất cả đều điện 220v 400hz ạ. 

Còn lô biến tần Danfoss hàng châu âu 380v 1000hz thiếu nắp nên bán giá hưu nghị anh em nào cần hú em cái ợ. Loại này hơi bị hịn. Đọc encoder phản hổi về trên bo luôn ợ. Cài đặt chương trình trên máy tính luôn ạ. :-)

----------


## dangkhoi

cái tủ ở dưới đẹp vậy a

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Úp tí cho mau hết ạ. Còn 3 con 200w Mitsu bên trên ạ. Em up thêm vài món cho các bác xài ạ.

Lên sóng vài em Danfoss, biến tần hàng châu âu hàng hịn. Do thiếu nắp này nọ nên giá khá mềm ạ. Biến tần có phần mềm trên máy tính để Config thông số nên không cần màn hình ạ. Cắm sợi dây USB vô là config được ạ. (phần mềm MCT10).
Loại biến tần này có chức năng đọc encoder ngõ vào sẵn không cần card riêng như các dòng khác.:-)
Điện ngõ vào 3 pha 380 nha các bác. Loại tần số cao không ạ.

Lưu ý jack cắm không có các bác về hàn dây vô xài ạ.

2 em 1.5Kw, một em tần số ngõ ra 1000Hz. Một em ra 590Hz. Ưu tiên bác nào lấy trước được con 1000Hz ạ.
Đồng giá: 1.1tr/em







2 em 1.1Kw, một em tần số ngõ ra 1000Hz. Một em ra 590Hz. Ưu tiên bác nào lấy trước được con 1000Hz ạ.
Đồng giá: 900k/em





1 em 2.2Kw ngõ ra đạt 590Hz. 
Giá: 1.3tr





1 em 0.75Kw. Ngõ ra đạt 590Hz.
Giá: 600k





1 em biến tần 5.5Kw A220. Ngoại hình ok bị vỡ miếng nhỏ ngay bên hông phần dưới. Không ảnh hưởng gì nhiều.
Có Điện trở xả sẵn cho bác nào cần dừng nhanh.
Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đà điểu.
Giá: 3.3tr








Lên sóng vài em Servo Teknic 1.5Kw cho bác nào dựng máy cần đồ hịn giá rẻ ợ.
Hàng servo của Mỹ nên ốc của nó hệ Inch còn lại xài rất ok ạ.
Servo chạy xung chiều nha anh em khỏi lo chế cháo ạ.
Xài điện 1 pha dải rộng từ 90-240V.
Đã Test chạy phà phà. Servo ở chế độ giữ cầm tay vặn hết sức thì trên phần mềm hiển thị lệch 0.5 độ là hết cỡ ạ. Phần mềm dễ xài không phải cài đặt gì nhiều.
Giá: 5tr/ bộ. Có 20 bộ cho anh em thoải mái xài.

----------


## GORLAK

Ê ko lẽ bán hết alpha chơi teknic ta??? Mà giá mắc quá nên thôi, heheheh

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Ga con

> Lên sóng vài em Servo Teknic 1.5Kw cho bác nào dựng máy cần đồ hịn giá rẻ ợ.
> Hàng servo của Mỹ nên ốc của nó hệ Inch còn lại xài rất ok ạ.
> Servo chạy xung chiều nha anh em khỏi lo chế cháo ạ.
> Xài điện 1 pha dải rộng từ 90-240V.
> Đã Test chạy phà phà. Servo ở chế độ giữ cầm tay vặn hết sức thì trên phần mềm hiển thị lệch 0.5 độ là hết cỡ ạ. Phần mềm dễ xài không phải cài đặt gì nhiều.
> Giá: 5tr/ bộ. Có 20 bộ cho anh em thoải mái xài.
> 
> Đính kèm 51405
> 
> ...


Con này autotuning rất hay nhưng hơi kỳ là mỗi lần bật điện nó tuning từ từ chứ không lưu lại 1 lần.

Giá rẻ xài khá ngon, cọng dây encoder hơi dở. 

Mà con này nó chạy rất nhanh nên moment yếu hơn loại tiêu chuẩn 3.000rpm, cụ nào xài vitme bước 5 nên hốt.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, minhdt_cdt10, solero

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Thanks anh Gà đã tài trợ thêm thông tin và anh Goklak thêm giá cả . :V .
Bổ sung thêm ảnh thông tin về em servo cho anh em rõ ạ.

----------


## mactech

Các bác cho em hỏi khôn là bộ Teknic này nó có chân báo Alarm như của servo Nhật lùn không ạ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Các bác cho em hỏi khôn là bộ Teknic này nó có chân báo Alarm như của servo Nhật lùn không ạ?


dạ. hiện trên driver này thì em không thấy chân alarm nhưng thấy có các chân out như encoder hay shutdown gì đó. em chưa rõ chân out shutdown của nó.:-) em nghĩ là chân đó ạ

----------

mactech

----------


## ducduy9104

> Các bác cho em hỏi khôn là bộ Teknic này nó có chân báo Alarm như của servo Nhật lùn không ạ?


Chân ready đó cụ.

----------


## nbc

A lấy 3 bộ nhé Minh.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## GORLAK

Nhờ a bơm giá mà chú bán đc 3 bộ đó nhé, lẩu ếch thôi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> A lấy 3 bộ nhé Minh.


bữa nào ghé em lấy nha anh. tối tối đê cho mát. Chở vợ qua uống cafe đầu hẻm đê.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Nhờ a bơm giá mà chú bán đc 3 bộ đó nhé, lẩu ếch thôi


đậu cả bơm. chê đủ trò mà ta. Lo mà qua mua sì tin dâu cho em đi đấy.:-V

----------


## GORLAK

chai sting đổi cái lẩu quá lời =))

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cho tau đổi chai Xì Tin luôn nhe

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho tau đổi chai Xì Tin luôn nhe


qua luôn anh ơi. trưa nay làm cái lẩu cho mát anh ơi.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đã ra đi được 6 bộ Servo Teknic. Vẫn còn hàng nhé các bác. Các bác ủng hộ em ạ.

Lên sóng thêm vài bộ HBS step hybrid size 86 dài 130mm. Hàng còn mới nguyên kiện ạ. Dây encoder và dây động lực dài 3m.
Giá: 3tr/ bộ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update Còn 2 bộ HBS bên trên cho bác nào có nhu cầu xúc luôn ạ.
Up thêm mấy cây ray con lăn hàng Reroth của Đức size 45. Cái block của nó phang vô mặt em chắc vỡ mặt thật các bác ạ.
Tình trạng: 
+ Block mới chưa xài còn phót chắn bụi Block nguyên zin. 
+ Ray sáng đẹp không rỗ miếng nào
+ Tổng dài ray 1100mm
+ Block bản 175 x 120. 
+ Có 3 cây mỗi cây 2 block.
Bán cho bác nào có nhu cầu cả 3 cây ray em tặng luôn cây visme Khủng phi 35 double nut dài 1m hành trình cỡ 630mm
Giá: cả 3 cây là 8tr tặng cây visme khủng ạ.









Mua về mà không có nhu cầu xài nên bán lại cho bác nào có nhu cầu ạ. 3 bộ servo Mitsu J2S 750W đẹp long lanh như hình ạ
Dây cáp encoder có sẵn dài 5m. Dây jack các kiểu đầy đủ. Về chỉ việc cài đặt và chạy ạ.
Giá: cả 3 bộ 15tr. Mua lẻ 5.5tr một bộ.





Đủ loại biến tần các thể loại ạ. Liên hệ zalo em để thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn ạ.:-) 

Em biến tần 3.7kw của Mitsu D720 input vào 1 pha 220 vô tư. Ngõ ra đặt 400Hz đã tét chạy phà phà. Loại này đời cao mới xài năm 2016.
Giá: 2.6tr. Bao test bao cài đặt các kiểu con gà con.





1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng C11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
Giá: 3.3tr. Bao test bao cài đặt các kiểu con lừa ạ.:-)





1 em Mitsu D720 Cũng đời cao như con trên 5.5Kw, ngõ vào xài 1 pha 220V ok. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz chạy spindle trung quốc phà phà. Có thêm bộ DC Reactor bên dưới chân luôn. Khá ngon ợ.
Giá: 3.6tr. Bao test bao cài đặt các kiểu con cá mập.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cuối năm em cho lên sóng vài món bán kiếm ít tiền tiêu qua cái tết này ạ.:-)

Có em hộp số Shimpo Nidec tỉ lệ 1:3 cốt vào 22 ra 22. Nội thất bên trong sáng đẹp. Quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái ạ. 
Giá: 600k







Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr







3 cây Visme như hình. Sáng láng đẹp đẽ ạ không vết xước. Visme bước 20 cấp C5Z. 
2 cây ngắn HT 600mm.
1 cây dài hành trình 1m.
Giá cả 3 cây: 1500k





Cặp ray Hiwin sáng đẹp dài 940mm. 2 Block dài. 4 rãnh bi. ray sáng láng bi cũng sáng láng ạ. Profile dạng HSR20.
Giá: 1600k/cặp





Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/ cặp

----------


## saudau

Mấy lần được đề nghị cắt móng tay sao chưa cắt nhể?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mấy lần được đề nghị cắt móng tay sao chưa cắt nhể?


bữa nào anh ghé em chơi đi. em cắt một móng tay. Anh xuống đủ 10 lần là em cắt sạch đó.:-)

----------


## dangkhoi

bác còn cái eto kẹp nào ko vậy

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> bác còn cái eto kẹp nào ko vậy


Em ko có cái eto nào rồi anh ạ. :-).

----------


## Ga con

Cái trục xoay kia còn bán không Minhdt

Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cái trục xoay kia còn bán không Minhdt
> 
> Thanks.


anh liên hệ mr rô méo giúp em.sản phẩm chỉ tượng trưng ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có mấy món em up để kiếm lúa chơi máy ợ.
2 bộ Step 5 pha 2.8A gồm 
_Motor PK596 size 90 với driver UDK5128N
_Motor PK599 size 90 với driver UDK5128N
kèm thêm 2 driver 2.8A lẻ ạ

Giá: 4tr cho tất cả 4 driver và 2 motor 2.8A. 
Lẻ thì bộ PK599 là 1500k, bộ PK596 là 1300k, driver thì 800k/1









1 em biến tần Mitsu E520 3.7Kw - 400Hz, sử dụng được áp 1 pha 220V ra 3 pha 220 chạy cho các em spindle trung quốc 400Hz - 24000 vòng ạ
Ngoại hình đẹp chỉ thiếu cái nắp che chỗ nguồn vào còn lại thì ok hết ạ.
Giá: 2500k. bao cài đặt các kiểu ạ.





Lên sóng thêm vài bộ HBS step hybrid size 86 dài 130mm. Hàng còn mới nguyên kiện ạ. Dây encoder và dây động lực dài 3m.
Giá: 3tr/ bộ

Đính kèm 51490

Đính kèm 51491

Đính kèm 51492




> Cuối năm em cho lên sóng vài món bán kiếm ít tiền tiêu qua cái tết này ạ.:-)
> 
> Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
> Giá: 3tr
> 
> Đính kèm 54314
> 
> Đính kèm 54315
> 
> ...

----------


## thanhst

mình lấy bộ 4 driver vexta và 2 motor

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> mình lấy bộ 4 driver vexta và 2 motor


anh cho em xin thông tin ạ. không anh nhắn zalo cho em nhé.

----------


## duyvinh101

Bác còn em im 483 nào ko ah

----------


## duyvinh101

Còn con nào nhắn em cái kèm theo giá nhá

----------


## saudau

> Còn con nào nhắn em cái kèm theo giá nhá


Chủ thớt thì hết rầu, cần zalo mình nhé. Hehehe, lâu lâu phá chú Minh chơi.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em update cái là biến tần và 4 bộ driver motor step đã ra đi ạ.
Cập nhập thêm 2 con biến tần mặt xấu ngoại hình ưa nhìn.

1 em Mitsu E520 3.7Kw - 400Hz. Thích hợp xài cho spindle trung quốc 24.000 vòng. Bị mất màn điều khiển. Bác nào mua em cài sẵn cho về xài ạ. Khiển bằng công tắc ngoài và biến trở ngoài ạ.
Chỉ thiếu màn điều khiển. Ngoại hình thì ok ạ.
Giá thiếu màn hình: 2.2tr bao cài đặt các kiểu con kanguroo.





1 em Mitsu A024 tải nặng. 1,5kw - 400Hz. Thích hợp xài cho spindle trung quốc 24.000 vòng. Bị mất màn điều khiển. Bác nào mua em cài sẵn cho về xài ạ. Khiển bằng công tắc ngoài và biến trở ngoài ạ.
Đầy đủ màn hình khiển. Màn hình em lấy của con hư gắn vô nên hơi đen tí. Còn lại ngoại hình khỏi chê.
Giá: 1tr4 bao cài đặt các kiểu con lạc đà.





Thỏ thỏ thỏ đi anh em ơi.:-)

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Update Còn 2 bộ HBS bên trên cho bác nào có nhu cầu xúc luôn ạ.
> Up thêm mấy cây ray con lăn hàng Reroth của Đức size 45. Cái block của nó phang vô mặt em chắc vỡ mặt thật các bác ạ.
> Tình trạng: 
> + Block mới chưa xài còn phót chắn bụi Block nguyên zin. 
> + Ray sáng đẹp không rỗ miếng nào
> + Tổng dài ray 1100mm
> + Block bản 175 x 120. 
> + Có 3 cây mỗi cây 2 block.
> Bán cho bác nào có nhu cầu cả 3 cây ray em tặng luôn cây visme Khủng phi 35 double nut dài 1m hành trình cỡ 630mm
> ...


J2S còn ko anh ?

----------


## saudau

Thỏ nhiêu một con vậy Minh. Hihi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

EM xin up thêm vài con biến tần ạ:
Em A024 2.2Kw - 400Hz của mitsu dòng tải nặng xài áp 220V ngõ ra đạt 400Hz thoải mái chạy các em Spindle trung quốc ạ. Hàng đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đù đù.:V 
Giá: 2tr cho em Mitsu trắng trẻo cơ bắp này ạ





Bán combo Biến tần A024 1.5Kw 400Hz + Spindle 800W tản nhiệt gió + Gá kẹp spindle. Đã test chạy phà phà con đù đù.
Giá: 3tr tròn. Tặng sơi dây cho spindle dài dai. Bao cài các kiểu con đù đù.



Sẵn các bác cho em hỏi ở đâu có sửa con motor quạt cho spindle này ko ạ. Motor 3 pha 220. Không thì quấn lại thành quạt 1 pha 220 cũng được ạ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Diyodira

> Sẵn các bác cho em hỏi ở đâu có sửa con motor quạt cho spindle này ko ạ. Motor 3 pha 220. Không thì quấn lại thành quạt 1 pha 220 cũng được ạ.


Minh sì gòn qua q8, tìm mấy em cánh nhôm 24v nhét vào là bá cháy rồi, suy nghĩ chi rứa  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con spindle gió hú nó hú ra sao vậy.
Có bán lẻ hôn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Minh sì gòn qua q8, tìm mấy em cánh nhôm 24v nhét vào là bá cháy rồi, suy nghĩ chi rứa


dạ tại quạt này của nó mạnh lắm ạ. em có con tương tự cấp điện chạy sướng quá nên muốn sửa lại ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con spindle gió hú nó hú ra sao vậy.
> Có bán lẻ hôn


con đó giải nhiệt gió ak anh. Bán theo bộ cho dễ xài anh ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sàn vài cục lọc nguồn 220V - 50A, xài cho điện 1 pha, ngoại hình sáng đẹp bắt mắt ạ. Xài một cục này dư sức xài cho mấy em biến tần cỡ 10hp trở xuống.:-)
Giá: 200k/ cục. Mua từ 3 cục tính 180k / cục.

----------


## Gamo

Giữ giùm tau 1 cục nhe. Lúc nào anh em uống cafe đưa

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Giữ giùm tau 1 cục nhe. Lúc nào anh em uống cafe đưa


Dạ anh. Các cục nhanh chóng bay vèo vèo. Các anh em nhanh chân ợ. ;-).

----------


## saudau

> Giữ giùm tau 1 cục nhe. Lúc nào anh em uống cafe đưa


Cha gà chết tiệt. Bữa lên sg rình 2 ngày để chộp lão lấy cục bơm mà chộp hông dính lão.

----------


## mig21

lấy 3 cục nha @minhdt_cdt10 .ib stk nhá

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Lên sàn vài cục lọc nguồn 220V - 50A, xài cho điện 1 pha, ngoại hình sáng đẹp bắt mắt ạ. Xài một cục này dư sức xài cho mấy em biến tần cỡ 10hp trở xuống.:-)
> Giá: 200k/ cục. Mua từ 3 cục tính 180k / cục.
> 
> Đính kèm 55708
> 
> Đính kèm 55709


Bác cho hỏi tý, làm sao để mình thử được cục lọc nó còn tác dụng hay không nhỉ?. Bác có phải chỗ thủ đức giáp bình dương chỗ đi vào thuận an không nhỉ?.

----------


## maxx.side

> Bác cho hỏi tý, làm sao để mình thử được cục lọc nó còn tác dụng hay không nhỉ?. Bác có phải chỗ thủ đức giáp bình dương chỗ đi vào thuận an không nhỉ?.


Dễ lắm cắm điện máy tính bàn chung với Biến tần chỉnh 400 Hz kéo spindle, de pa phát mà máy tính ko bị reset là cục lọc còn tác dụng, còn muốn cao cấp hơn dùng máy đo sóng hài (Hamonic ko biết viết có đúng ko) thì sẽ rõ ngay

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Gamo

> Cha gà chết tiệt. Bữa lên sg rình 2 ngày để chộp lão lấy cục bơm mà chộp hông dính lão.


Hehe, cha hẹn toàn giờ thiêng ko. Cuối tuần thì chắc chắn rảnh

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Dễ lắm cắm điện máy tính bàn chung với Biến tần chỉnh 400 Hz kéo spindle, de pa phát mà máy tính ko bị reset là cục lọc còn tác dụng, còn muốn cao cấp hơn dùng máy đo sóng hài (Hamonic ko biết viết có đúng ko) thì sẽ rõ ngay


vậy cục lọc mình gắn cho đầu vào biến tần còn máy tính lấy nguồn trước cục lọc hay sau cục lọc chung chỗ với biến tần bác?.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Dễ lắm cắm điện máy tính bàn chung với Biến tần chỉnh 400 Hz kéo spindle, de pa phát mà máy tính ko bị reset là cục lọc còn tác dụng, còn muốn cao cấp hơn dùng máy đo sóng hài (Hamonic ko biết viết có đúng ko) thì sẽ rõ ngay


Cụ cứ bày phức tạp. Theo em biết: Chết vì điện mà không co giật...đích thị lọc nguồn TỐT :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> lấy 3 cục nha @minhdt_cdt10 .ib stk nhá


Dạ anh. Anh nhắn zalo qua giúp em em gửi cho nhanh nha. :-).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> vậy cục lọc mình gắn cho đầu vào biến tần còn máy tính lấy nguồn trước cục lọc hay sau cục lọc chung chỗ với biến tần bác?.


Nguồn chính vô máy tính và vô cục lọc. Đầu ra cục lọc vô biến tần ạ. :-).

----------

Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ cứ bày phức tạp. Theo em biết: Chết vì điện mà không co giật...đích thị lọc nguồn TỐT


Lộn rùi, đút tay vào mà chết cười nhăn nhở mới là cục tốt  :Cool:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Diyodira

> Lộn rùi, đút tay vào mà chết cười nhăn nhở mới là cục tốt


cái gì cũng có 2 mặt, giật điện sau cục lọc thì người nó trong sạch hơn hẳn, nụ cười còn tươi rói nên dễ bị chết vì không được cứu, giật trước cục lọc thì người sẽ xám vì cháy, mùi khét, được phát hiện và cứu ngay  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Gamo

Ngoài lề chủ thớt tí, thế thì điện 400hz với 50Hz-60Hz, cái nào nguy hiểm hơn nhỉ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ngoài lề chủ thớt tí, thế thì điện 400hz với 50Hz-60Hz, cái nào nguy hiểm hơn nhỉ?


Em nghe nói cái nào trùng với tần số nhịp của tim như dễ die hơn ạ. :-). 
Em mới về lô màn hình cảm ứng công nghiệp trong nhà máy làm tai nghe của apple. Màn hình chắc chắn full vỏ ngoài bằng sắt hết. Màn cảm ứng điện trở khá nhạy.
Cổng ra dạng vga. Cảm ứng cắm dây cáp usb nhận ngay. Không phải cài driver phiền toái. 
Xài cho mach3 thì khỏi phải nói về độ tiện lợi.
Giá: 1.5tr/1.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con biến tần này vẫn còn các bác ủng hộ em cho giải tán bớt đồ ạ.

1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
Giá: 3.3tr. Bao test bao cài đặt các kiểu con lừa ạ.:-)





Cặp ray Hiwin sáng đẹp dài 940mm. 2 Block dài. 4 rãnh bi. ray sáng láng bi cũng sáng láng ạ. Profile dạng HSR20.
Giá: 1600k/cặp





Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/ cặp









Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr (fix hòa vốn còn 2.5tr cho mau đi ợ)

----------


## tranphong248

tấm này bán ko Mình, kích thước sao hạ Cho cái giá luôn nha

----------


## huynhbacan

Có cặp nào bản 15 dài khoảng 1.5m không anh Minh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> tấm này bán ko Mình, kích thước sao hạ Cho cái giá luôn nha


cái đó anh hỏi anh khanh thử ạ. cái đó của anh khanh ạ. :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Có cặp nào bản 15 dài khoảng 1.5m không anh Minh.


dạ em không có ray 15 ùi anh ơi. :-)

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## anhcos

Màn hình cảm ứng bao nhiêu in vậy Minh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Màn hình cảm ứng bao nhiêu in vậy Minh.


dạ màn như 15' anh ạ. mà hết hàng mất rồi ạ.  :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em mới về được lô servo Yaskawa Sigma 2 400W. Hàng đẹp đầy đủ dây cáp nối dài và dây điều khiển. Hàng đã test các kiểu con đà điểu ạ. Chỉ việc về cắm là xài ạ.
Hàng này chuyên dụng cho cnc thì khỏi chê ạ.
Giá: 4tr/1 em bao test thoải mái ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con biến tần này vẫn còn các bác ủng hộ em cho giải tán bớt đồ ạ.
> 
> 1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
> Giá: 3.3tr. (fix mạnh còn 3tr cho bác nào ôm về chạy spindle trung quốc thì khỏi lo về giá ạ)
> 
> Đính kèm 55830
> 
> Đính kèm 55831
> 
> ...


Up lại vài món cho bác nào cần ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em xin update lại tí ạ.

1 em Mitsu A024 tải nặng. 1,5kw - 400Hz. Thích hợp xài cho spindle trung quốc 24.000 vòng. Bị mất màn điều khiển. Bác nào mua em cài sẵn cho về xài ạ. Khiển bằng công tắc ngoài và biến trở ngoài ạ.
Đầy đủ màn hình khiển. Màn hình em lấy của con hư gắn vô nên hơi đen tí. Còn lại ngoại hình khỏi chê.
Giá: 1tr4 bao cài đặt các kiểu con lạc đà.

Đính kèm 55490

Đính kèm 55491

Em A024 2.2Kw - 400Hz của mitsu dòng tải nặng xài áp 220V ngõ ra đạt 400Hz thoải mái chạy các em Spindle trung quốc ạ. Hàng đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đù đù.:V 
Giá: 2tr cho em Mitsu trắng trẻo cơ bắp này ạ

Đính kèm 55700

Đính kèm 55701

1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
Giá: 3.3tr. (fix mạnh còn 3tr cho bác nào ôm về chạy spindle trung quốc thì khỏi lo về giá ạ)

Đính kèm 55830

Đính kèm 55831

Cặp ray Hiwin sáng đẹp dài 940mm. 2 Block dài. 4 rãnh bi. ray sáng láng bi cũng sáng láng ạ. Profile dạng HSR20.
Giá: 1600k/cặp

Đính kèm 55832

Đính kèm 55833

Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/ cặp

Đính kèm 55834

Đính kèm 55835

Đính kèm 55836

Đính kèm 55837

Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr (fix hòa vốn còn 2.5tr cho mau đi ợ)

Đính kèm 55838

Đính kèm 55839

Đính kèm 55840

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em xin up lại vài món ạ

em xin update lại tí ạ.

1 em Mitsu A024 tải nặng. 1,5kw - 400Hz. Thích hợp xài cho spindle trung quốc 24.000 vòng. Bị mất màn điều khiển. Bác nào mua em cài sẵn cho về xài ạ. Khiển bằng công tắc ngoài và biến trở ngoài ạ.
Đầy đủ màn hình khiển. Màn hình em lấy của con hư gắn vô nên hơi đen tí. Còn lại ngoại hình khỏi chê.
Giá: 1tr4 bao cài đặt các kiểu con lạc đà.

Đính kèm 55490

Đính kèm 55491

Em A024 2.2Kw - 400Hz của mitsu dòng tải nặng xài áp 220V ngõ ra đạt 400Hz thoải mái chạy các em Spindle trung quốc ạ. Hàng đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con đù đù.:V 
Giá: 2tr cho em Mitsu trắng trẻo cơ bắp này ạ

Đính kèm 55700

Đính kèm 55701

1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
Giá: 3.3tr. (fix mạnh còn 3tr cho bác nào ôm về chạy spindle trung quốc thì khỏi lo về giá ạ)

Đính kèm 55830

Đính kèm 55831

Cặp ray Hiwin sáng đẹp dài 940mm. 2 Block dài. 4 rãnh bi. ray sáng láng bi cũng sáng láng ạ. Profile dạng HSR20.
Giá: 1600k/cặp

Đính kèm 55832

Đính kèm 55833

Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/ cặp

Đính kèm 55834

Đính kèm 55835

Đính kèm 55836

Đính kèm 55837

Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr (fix hòa vốn còn 2.5tr cho mau đi ợ)

Đính kèm 55838

Đính kèm 55839

Đính kèm 55840

up thêm 3 bộ PLC Keyence KV-24AT kèm module mở rộng KV-E16X.
Giá: 800k/1 bộ. Bộ không nắp và cáp bớt 100k. Ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Update thêm vài cái khớp nối cho bác nào cần ạ.
Khớp nối full nhôm phi 50 dài 72. 
Kích thước lỗ 2 đầu 12-14.
Giá: 120k/1. Mua từ 6 cái tính 100k/1

----------


## Fusionvie

> Update thêm vài cái khớp nối cho bác nào cần ạ.
> Khớp nối full nhôm phi 60 dài 72. 
> Kích thước lỗ 2 đầu 12-14.
> Giá: 120k/1. Mua từ 6 cái tính 100k/1


Em lấy 3 khiếc khớp 12-14, dài 60 bác nhé. Đã add zalo bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

up thêm cái tủ điện máy công nghiệp tá lả nút nhấn um sùm.
Có tay quay fanuc sẵn. 4 cái bộ counter, Công tắc gạt đèn báo tá lả.
Tủ kích thước 590 x 610 x 25. Tôn dày cỡ 2.5 li. Tha hồ chắc chắn luôn ạ.
Bên trong có sẵn một thanh domino dài loằng ngoằng tha hồ  bắt dây.

Giá tất tuốt: 1.5tr

----------


## gicungthich

Có bán lẻ domino ko bác em mua vài kg.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Có bán lẻ domino ko bác em mua vài kg.


em không có domino bán rồi anh ơi.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em xin up lại vài món ạ

1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
Giá: 3.3tr. (fix mạnh còn 3tr cho bác nào ôm về chạy spindle trung quốc thì khỏi lo về giá ạ)

Đính kèm 55830

Đính kèm 55831

Cặp ray Hiwin sáng đẹp dài 940mm. 2 Block dài. 4 rãnh bi. ray sáng láng bi cũng sáng láng ạ. Profile dạng HSR20.
Giá: 1600k/cặp

Đính kèm 55832

Đính kèm 55833

Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/ cặp

Đính kèm 55834

Đính kèm 55835

Đính kèm 55836

Đính kèm 55837

Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr (fix hòa vốn còn 2.5tr cho mau đi ợ)

Đính kèm 55838

Đính kèm 55839

Đính kèm 55840

up thêm 3 bộ PLC Keyence KV-24AT kèm module mở rộng KV-E16X.
Giá: 800k/1 bộ. Bộ không nắp và cáp bớt 100k. Ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.



up thêm cái tủ điện máy công nghiệp tá lả nút nhấn um sùm.
Có tay quay fanuc sẵn. 4 cái bộ counter, Công tắc gạt đèn báo tá lả.
Tủ kích thước 590 x 610 x 25. Tôn dày cỡ 2.5 li. Tha hồ chắc chắn luôn ạ.
Bên trong có sẵn một thanh domino dài loằng ngoằng tha hồ  bắt dây.

Giá tất tuốt: 1.5tr

----------


## doanthienthinh

> em xin up lại vài món ạ
> 
> 1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
> Giá: 3.3tr. (fix mạnh còn 3tr cho bác nào ôm về chạy spindle trung quốc thì khỏi lo về giá ạ)
> 
> Đính kèm 55830
> 
> Đính kèm 55831


em xác nhận lại gạch chú biến tần như đã điện thoại anh, 
cho em hỏi thêm vào 220v 1 pha ra 3 pha phải không ạ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> em xác nhận lại gạch chú biến tần như đã điện thoại anh, 
> cho em hỏi thêm vào 220v 1 pha ra 3 pha phải không ạ


Dạ đúng rồi ạ. Vào được 1 pha ra 3 pha 220 ạ.  :Smile: .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sóng vài em contactor mitsu đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Lúc mua ko để ý nên lấy nhầm loại kích 100-110V. Nay bán lại giá vốn cho anh em nào xài được ạ.
Có 12 con 20A và 1 con 32A.
Giá: 100k/con. Em ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lên sóng vài em contactor mitsu đẹp tinh tươm ạ. Lúc mua ko để ý nên lấy nhầm loại kích 100-110V. Nay bán lại giá vốn cho anh em nào xài được ạ.
> Có 12 con 20A và 1 con 32A.
> Giá: 100k/con. Em ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.


Loại này máy cnc dùng nhiều lắm

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Loại này máy cnc dùng nhiều lắm


A xúc hết đi em bán giá lỗ vốn cho a luôn ợ. Bán tất chỗ đó 1 chịu thui ợ.  :Smile: .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tại anh không có máy cnc với hàng khởi thì a còn 1 ít hơn mớ đó

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## GORLAK

Nối tiếp 2 con là đc 220v.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Nối tiếp 2 con là đc 220v.


Có khi nào điện 220 nó chạy qua một con làm tèo em trước 1 tên ùi qua xử tên còn lại ko a.  :Smile: .

----------


## sonnc1990

> Có khi nào điện 220 nó chạy qua một con làm tèo em trước 1 tên ùi qua xử tên còn lại ko a. .


Ko đâu bác cùng lắm nó chỉ tèo 1 em thôi. Khó quá thay cuộn hút thôi có gì đâu bác.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn khó quá thì làm vầy nè minh.
Được 1 cục đem lên máy điêu khắc

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Còn khó quá thì làm vầy nè minh.
> Được 1 cục đem lên máy điêu khắc


cái này ngon nè. chắc em cho lên thớt hết quá.:V

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có cặp hộp số vuông góc tỉ số 1:8 cho bác nào cần ạ
Cốt vào 14 ra 20.
Độ rơ thì quay tay không cảm nhận được độ lắc.
Giá: 800k/1. Ưu tiên lấy cả 2 và sẽ bao ship.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cặp ray Hiwin sáng đẹp dài 940mm. 2 Block dài. 4 rãnh bi. ray sáng láng bi cũng sáng láng ạ. Profile dạng HSR20.
Giá: 1600k/cặp. Fix mạnh còn 1tr3/cặp ạ

Đính kèm 55832

Đính kèm 55833

Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/cặp. Fix mạnh còn 1tr8/cặp.

Đính kèm 55834

Đính kèm 55835

Đính kèm 55836

Đính kèm 55837

Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr (fix hòa vốn còn 2.5tr cho mau đi ợ)

Đính kèm 55838

Đính kèm 55839

Đính kèm 55840

----------


## thuyên1982

lấy hai hôp số vuông góc nhé. sáng mai cho chú xo mang qua dùm nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> lấy hai hôp số vuông góc nhé. sáng mai cho chú xo mang qua dùm nhé.


Dạ anh. Thanks anh ạ.
Em vẫn còn mấy em biến tần Fuji E11S đời cao 5.5kw áp 220V. Ra 400hz. Bác nào cần hú em nha. Giá ok ạ. :-).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update thêm vài cái hộp số mini cho bác nào thích chế cháo ạ.
6 cái hộp số harmonic size mini. Tỉ số 1:50. Cốt vô 5 ra 14.
Giá: 170k/ cái. Lấy hết tính 150k/con. Ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.







Có mấy em servo của Delta loại 400W. Tất cả quay còn êm ru. dáng mướt rượt. Dây Jack đầy đủ không bị cắt cụt.
Có mã trên hình anh em coi giúp ạ.:-)
Giá: 400k/1

----------


## imechavn

> update thêm vài cái hộp số mini cho bác nào thích chế cháo ạ.
> 6 cái hộp số harmonic size mini. Tỉ số 1:50. Cốt vô 5 ra 14.
> Giá: 170k/ cái. Lấy hết tính 150k/con. Ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anh lấy 6 hộp harmonics nhé!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> anh lấy 6 hộp harmonics nhé!


dạ anh. có gì chièu không mưa em ship anh luôn ạ. :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có cái hộp số mini cho anh xem nào xài ạ.
tỉ số 1:10
Cốt vào 7 ra 16.
Sét tí ở pully nhưng quay êm ru ạ.
Giá: 250k.

----------


## biết tuốt

bán lấy tiền chích choác sao mà để cai bơm kim phát gớm vậy cha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aiemphuong

Minh kim tiêm...

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em ra tiệm mua kim chích. họ đưa cái bé quá em bảo không đủ đô nên mới lấy cái này ak. Tính lấy kim chích heo mà bự quá.:V

----------


## ktshung

> Có cặp hộp số vuông góc tỉ số 1:8 cho bác nào cần ạ
> Cốt vào 14 ra 20.
> Độ rơ thì quay tay không cảm nhận được độ lắc.
> Giá: 800k/1. Ưu tiên lấy cả 2 và sẽ bao ship.


em lấy cặp hộp số này nghe bác, bác đo giúp em mặt bích nó bn ạ

----------


## anhcos

Trưa nay bận bịu không vô web được, thế là bác imechavn hốt hết rồi.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Trưa nay bận bịu không vô web được, thế là bác imechavn hốt hết rồi.


dạ. anh cần mấy hộp nhỏ đó có gì thấy em hú ạ.:-)

----------

anhcos

----------


## BLCNC

Con này có Driver ko?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con này có Driver ko?


dạ em không có rồi anh. motor em bán hết rồi ạ.:-0

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sóng vài em biến tần hơi thiếu vải tí. Thiếu vải nhưng kết cấu vẫn ok nhé.
Bao anh em xài thoải mái. Cài đặt theo yêu cầu ạ.
Tất cả đều input 220V ra được 400Hz thoải mái chạy Spindle Chị na ạ

1 em Mitsu E520-1.5Kw-400Hz. 
Giá: 700k





1 em Fuji E11S 1.5Kw-400Hz
Giá: 850k







1 em Fuji E11S 2.2Kw-400Hz
Giá: 1.2tr







1 em Fuji E11S 3.7Kw-400Hz
Giá: 1.8tr

----------


## vopminh

Mình gạch con e520 nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mình gạch con e520 nhé


Dạ anh. :-).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update là chỉ còn con biến tần 3.7kw ợ. 2 em Fuji kia đã theo giai đẹp hà nội rồi ạ. 
Thanks anh em đã ủng hộ ạ.

1 em Fuji E11S 3.7Kw-400Hz
Giá: 1.8tr





em xin up lại vài món ạ

1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
Giá: 3.3tr. (fix mạnh còn 3tr cho bác nào ôm về chạy spindle trung quốc thì khỏi lo về giá ạ)

Đính kèm 55830

Đính kèm 55831

Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/cặp. Bán lỗ cho mau đi ạ. Fix mạnh còn 1.7tr/cặp 

Đính kèm 55834

Đính kèm 55835

Đính kèm 55836

Đính kèm 55837

Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr (fix hòa vốn còn 2.5tr cho mau đi ợ)

Đính kèm 55838

Đính kèm 55839

Đính kèm 55840

up thêm 3 bộ PLC Keyence KV-24AT kèm module mở rộng KV-E16X.
Giá: 800k/1 bộ. Bộ không nắp và cáp bớt 100k. Ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.

Đính kèm 56567

up thêm cái tủ điện máy công nghiệp tá lả nút nhấn um sùm.
Có tay quay fanuc sẵn. 4 cái bộ counter, Công tắc gạt đèn báo tá lả.
Tủ kích thước 590 x 610 x 25. Tôn dày cỡ 2.5 li. Tha hồ chắc chắn luôn ạ.
Bên trong có sẵn một thanh domino dài loằng ngoằng tha hồ  bắt dây.

Giá tất tuốt: 1.5tr

Đính kèm 56726

Đính kèm 56727

Đính kèm 56728

----------


## BLCNC

1 cặp là gồm 2 thanh ray và 4 con trượt phải ko ạ?
Đã bị mòn nhièu chưa, có bị cong vênh, rơ ko vậy?
Có cặp nào 1.5m hoặc 1.8m ko ạ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> 1 cặp là gồm 2 thanh ray và 4 con trượt phải ko ạ?
> Đã bị mòn nhièu chưa, có bị cong vênh, rơ ko vậy?
> Có cặp nào 1.5m hoặc 1.8m ko ạ?


2 ray 4 con trượt anh. Hàng khỏi chê về độ mới và đẹp anh ạ. Hàng xấu em sẽ ghi rõ anh yên tâm ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

1 em Fuji E11S 3.7Kw-400Hz
Giá: 1.8tr

Đính kèm 58337

Đính kèm 58338

em xin up lại vài món ạ

1 em 5.5Kw của Fuji dòng E11S ngõ vào input được 1 pha 220 ạ. Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy spindle trung quốc ạ. Em này kéo phát 3 em Spindle 1.5kw.
Giá: 3.3tr. (fix mạnh còn 3tr cho bác nào ôm về chạy spindle trung quốc thì khỏi lo về giá ạ)

Đính kèm 55830

Đính kèm 55831

Có mấy cặp ray 25 SSR25 có đệm nhựa. Dài 1320. Ray sáng láng bi bọng cũng sáng loáng ạ.
Giá: 2200k/cặp. Bán lỗ cho mau đi ạ. Fix mạnh còn 1.7tr/cặp 

Đính kèm 55834

Đính kèm 55835

Đính kèm 55836

Đính kèm 55837

Một em UPS còn mới tinh trong thùng. Còn thùng luôn ạ. Sáng đẹp long lanh của hãng YEC mã UPS1510ST. Điện áp vào 110V ra 110V. Công suất được 1050W.
Giá: 3tr (fix hòa vốn còn 2.5tr cho mau đi ợ)

Đính kèm 55838

Đính kèm 55839

Đính kèm 55840

up thêm 3 bộ PLC Keyence KV-24AT kèm module mở rộng KV-E16X.
Giá: 800k/1 bộ. Bộ không nắp và cáp bớt 100k. Ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.

Đính kèm 56567

up thêm cái tủ điện máy công nghiệp tá lả nút nhấn um sùm.
Có tay quay fanuc sẵn. 4 cái bộ counter, Công tắc gạt đèn báo tá lả.
Tủ kích thước 590 x 610 x 25. Tôn dày cỡ 2.5 li. Tha hồ chắc chắn luôn ạ.
Bên trong có sẵn một thanh domino dài loằng ngoằng tha hồ  bắt dây.

Giá tất tuốt: 1.5tr

Đính kèm 56726

Đính kèm 56727

Đính kèm 56728

up thêm 2 em biến tần trắng đẹp như Ngọc Trinh.
Mitsu A200 dòng tải nặng. Chỉ có cái là không có mặt điều khiển. nhưng nắp che đầy đủ.
Điện áp cấp 220V. Công suất 3.7Kw ra 400Hz. Thoải mái chạy mấy em spindle trung quốc 24.000 vòng.
Giá: 2,1tr/em





1 em biến tần Yaskawa G3 ngoại hình đẹp. Đã test chạy phà phà. 
CÔng suất 3.7Kw Điện áp vào 220V Ngõ ra đạt 400Hz tha hồ chạy các em Spindle Trung quốc.
ANh chị em thích cài gì hú em em cài sẵn về xài ạ.
Giá: 2.3tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài em step 2 pha có hộp số Harmonic cần lên sóng cho anh em chọn lựa ạ
Hộp số tỉ lệ 1:50. 
Step 2 pha 4 dây 1.8 độ 2A.
Hộp số cốt ra hệ Inch. 0.625 Inch - 15.88 mm
Giá: 600k/1. Mua từ 3 con tính 550K/1





Có 1 em hộp số harmonic tỉ lệ 1:50 còn đẹp tinh tươm.
Đầu vô cốt 6 ra 12.
Giá: 250k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em mới có thêm vài em Step 2 Pha 299 kèm hộp số. 
Step size tròn 86. Loại 4A.
Hộp số KamoSeiko tỉ lệ 1:30 không độ rơ.
Có số lượng 10 bộ.

Giá: 
Cả bộ 600k/bộ.
Motor lẻ. 250k/1
Hộp số lẻ: 450k/1









mới về thêm đuọc mấy cục lọc bự như đợt trước giá mềm cho anh em.
Lên sàn vài cục lọc nguồn 220V - 50A, xài cho điện 1 pha, ngoại hình sáng đẹp bắt mắt ạ.
Giá: 160k/ cục.

Đính kèm 55708

Đính kèm 55709

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên sóng thêm vài em biến tần thị nở mà chất lượng ngọc trinh ạ.
Tất cả đã đều được tét mông hết rồi ạ.:V 

Đầu tiên là em Ổm ròm 1.5Kw. Thân hình mi nhon thiếu vải che thân. Em này khá hịn có điều hiển vector nun ạ.
Ngõ vào 220V ra 3 pha 220V 400Hz tha hồ lái spindle chị na.
Giá: 800k
(đã bán)





Kế đến là 2 em Ốm ròn 2.2Kw. Đều là vô 220V ra 3 pha 220V 400Hz. Bỏ tủ điện mà lái mấy em Spindle chị na thì khỏi chê xấu.:V 
Giá: 1.3tr/em (đã bán)

----------


## saudau

> lên sóng thêm vài em biến tần thị nở mà chất lượng ngọc trinh ạ.
> Tất cả đã đều được tét mông hết rồi ạ.:V


Ý của chú Minh dâm tặc là vầy nè:  "Cái mẹc THỊ NỞ thì thấy rầu, còn chất lượng thì chắc đích thị là Ngọc Trinh vì đã bị người ta xài te tua rầu mới tới mình. Kakaka, miễng sao đấu  vô chọt cái là nó ngoáy liên tục ko có bị nữa đường gãy gánh là ngon lành cành đào.

Phẩi hông dạ? kakaka

----------

Gamo, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Gamo

Cha kia, bao giờ qua lấy con nén khí cho tui rộng nhà coi

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> Cha kia, bao giờ qua lấy con nén khí cho tui rộng nhà coi


Úi cha, muôn phần xin lỗi, lão gà cho mượn tạm cái gầm bàn ít bữa đi, dạo này đang gặm một cục xương khá khó nhai, bị khách nhăn nhó quá trời, cho giãn ra chút là tui bay lên ông liền (dù gì cũng đang tính nhờ ông nắn gân, thông mạch xíu). Còn như hơi bị chật chổ cho chiếc Rolls Royce sắp về thì có bác nào có nhã hứng ông cứ đem qua đó gửi dùm luôn đi.

----------


## mylove299

> Úi cha, muôn phần xin lỗi, lão gà cho mượn tạm cái gầm bàn ít bữa đi, dạo này đang gặm một cục xương khá khó nhai, bị khách nhăn nhó quá trời, cho giãn ra chút là tui bay lên ông liền (dù gì cũng đang tính nhờ ông nắn gân, thông mạch xíu). Còn như hơi bị chật chổ cho chiếc Rolls Royce sắp về thì có bác nào có nhã hứng ông cứ đem qua đó gửi dùm luôn đi.


Bác ko lấy e lấy nhá chiều qua a Gà hen???

----------

saudau

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, qua đi...

----------

saudau

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài em step 2 pha 6 dây có hộp số size 57x57.
tỉ số 1:8. cốt ra phi 14.
Giá: 300k/1





một em DC motor có hộp số tỉ lệ 1:18. Hộp số lệch cốt.
Giá: 150k





Một em DC motor kéo băng tải chạy áp 24V dòng cỡ 6.6A.
Hộp số ra dạng vuông góc.
Em này to bự kéo chắc đã.:V
Giá: 500k



3 bộ điều tốc cho motor. 2 bộ có led hiển thị cho motor AC. một bộ không có hiển thị cho motor DC
Giá cả 3: 500k. Lẻ 200k/1





Bán 3 bộ step 2 pha UPH268 gồm 3 motor và 4 driver.
Driver chạy điện 110 ạ.
Giá: 350k/1 bộ.







4 em driver Step 5 pha chạy điện DC tích hợp trên 1 main. Đã ra sẵn chân cho motor.
Chỉ cần đấu chân điều khiển xung chiều vô là chạy phà phà
Em chụp sơ bộ. Cần ảnh chi tiết nhắn Zalo em phát ạ.
Giá: 500k



Bộ 3 Step 5 pha gồm 3 motor Sanyo và 3 driver vexta như ảnh.
3 driver gắn chung trên main. Có quạt tản nhiệt phà phà.
Chạy điện 110 cho cả 3 driver.
Giá: 300k/1

----------


## waranty

> 3 bộ điều tốc cho motor. 2 bộ có led hiển thị cho motor AC. một bộ không có hiển thị cho motor DC
> Giá cả 3: 500k. Lẻ 200k/1


Cho mình gạch 3 cái bộ điều tốc này nhé. Thanks bạn!
ĐT: 0988.4OO...bảy/ / năm / / năm

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho mình gạch 3 cái bộ điều tốc này nhé. Thanks bạn!
> ĐT: 0988.4OO...bảy/ / năm / / năm


dạ anh. có gì em tranh thủ đi gửi cho anh ạ. thanks anh.

----------


## waranty

> Cho mình gạch 3 cái bộ điều tốc này nhé. Thanks bạn!
> ĐT: 0988.4OO...bảy/ / năm / / năm


Tình hình là hnay mình bỏ 2 cái điều tốc FX1000A ra test thì cả 2 vẫn báo số rpm trên đồng hồ nhưng ko chỉnh được tốc độ bạn ạ. Lúc trước bạn có test nó chưa?

----------


## Ga con

> Tình hình là hnay mình bỏ 2 cái điều tốc FX1000A ra test thì cả 2 vẫn báo số rpm trên đồng hồ nhưng ko chỉnh được tốc độ bạn ạ. Lúc trước bạn có test nó chưa?


Bác cho cái hình đi, đã đấu dây tacho vào chưa. Motor không có tacho không đk được chỉ chạy max tốc độ, motor chạy với cái này cần có quạt riêng nữa, do nếu chạy tốc độ thấp quạt liền trục rất nóng.

Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác cho cái hình đi, đã đấu dây tacho vào chưa. Motor không có tacho không đk được chỉ chạy max tốc độ, motor chạy với cái này cần có quạt riêng nữa, do nếu chạy tốc độ thấp quạt liền trục rất nóng.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ. Em có nói chuyện với ảnh rồi. Nghe bảo có nối rồi ạ.  :Smile: .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có vài con cảm biến lên sóng cho anh em ạ.

Có 6 con cảm biến cần lắc loại bự như hình ạ.
Giá: 50k/1. lấy cả 6 con tính 250k.





khoảng hơn 20 con cảm biến hành trình tháo máy cnc cho anh em về gắn máy cnc cho an toàn. không thì gắn máy tự động làm cữ an toàn cũng ok ạ.
Anh nào mua trước được con đẹp hơn ạ.
Giá: 40k/1





Có cái bàn xoay chia độ khá bự phi 230mm dày 60mm. Loại này thấy nó gắn cái mâm cặp phi cỡ 200 vô mà đến trễ nên mua được mỗi cái bàn chia độ này.
Hoạt động hoàn hảo êm ái.
Giá: 1tr







Có cái Eto to vật vã phủ bì cỡ 300x600mm. Ngàm kẹp được 180x210mm. Bác nào có nhu cầu thì đến nhà chở giúp em hoặc em ship trong sài gòn chứ ship ra tỉnh cái này nặng quá bê ko nổi ạ. Tầm 60kg gì đó.
Giá: 3.5tr

----------


## TigerHN

Bác MinhDT cho mình lấy cái bàn xoay chia độ nhé, mình sẽ nt bác để lấy số TK để chuyển tiền

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bàn xoay chia độ và eto đã xong ạ.
Còn ít cảm biến hành trình anh em ủng hộ ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên sóng vài món lặt vặt anh em quẹo lựa ạ

2 con motor step 2 pha sanyo không biết làm chức năng gì. đầu có gắn bánh răng như ảnh. có đèn led soi gì đó. có cảm biến kiểm tra.
Nhìn giống kiểu kéo dây linh kiện dán mà không biết phải không. Bán anh em nghiên cứu,
Giá: 150k/1. lấy cả 2 tính 250k.







Có cái van chỉnh áp suất thủy lực chỉnh áp từ 35 đến 140kg/cm2. Dùng kèm với bơm bánh răng là hết bài ạ.:V
Giá: 250k







Có ít lọc nguồn Hàn xẻng loại đầu vào 1 pha 220 10A và 20A. Hàng đẹp khỏi chê ạ. Có bát bắt ray hay bắt ốc tủ điện đều được.
Giá: 80k - 10A. 100k - 20A

----------


## ali35

A múc cái van chỉnh áp nhe,mai chạy qua lấy

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> A múc cái van chỉnh áp nhe,mai chạy qua lấy


dạ anh. qua nhắn em phát.:V

----------


## yore

Bạn để mình 2 lọc nhiễu nhé. Sẽ PM zalo bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ lọc đã hết và van đã hết. Còn 2 em motor step trên ạ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có cặp shs20 dài 1060mm đẹp long lanh. Block dài tha hồ phê ạ. 
Giá rẻ: 1.3tr

----------


## Selecao

Up phụ bác

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Nam CNC

Ray ngon quá chú Minh , anh nhiều lắm rồi , cấm khoe nữa nhé...

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ray ngon quá chú Minh , anh nhiều lắm rồi , cấm khoe nữa nhé...


có gì chiều em mang qua luôn cặp này với cặp con lăn qua nhá. cộng thêm nợ vô thôi chứ ko có gì ạ. :V

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có em biến tần S520 1.5kw (2Hp). điện vào 220V ra 3 pha 220V, 
Tần số max 120Hz. Chạy thoải mái cho mấy em bơm hay đầu trục chính máy phay cơ hay tiện cơ của nhật chạy điện 3 pha 220V
Đã tét chạy phà phà ạ.
Giá: 900k bao ship chậm mọi miền đất tổ.







1 em 750W (1Hp)điMitsssu A220. Dòng tải nặng. 
Điện vô 220V ra 3 pha 220V đạt 400Hz.
Tha hồ chạy mấy em spin chị na 400Hz 800W.
Bao cài đặt theo yêu cầu.
Giá: 800K

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên ảnh vài cây visme cho anh em chọn lựa. Giá đẹp bất ngờ.

1 em visme phi 16 bước 16 tổng dài 350mm cấp chính xác C5Z.
Đầy đủ gối 2 đầu.
Giá: 350k. đủ tiền cặp gối đỡ rồi.





1 em visme phi 12 bước 20 tổng dài 530mm cấp chính xác C7S.
Có gối 2 đầu như ảnh.
Giá: 300k





1 em visme phi 15 bước 20 tổng dài 530mm cấp chính xác C5Z.
Giá: 300k





1 em visme phi 15 bước 20 tổng dài 730mm cấp chính xác C7S.
Giá: 350k





4 thanh visme phi 15 bước 20 tổng dài 780mm cấp chính xác C5Z.
Giá: 400k/1. Lấy cả 4 tính 350k/1





2 cây visme phi 20 bước 20 tổng dài 1030mm cấp chính xác C7S. Đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu.
Giá: 800k/1. Lấy cả 2 tính 750k/1

----------


## trungga

E gạch cây vit me 350k(đủ tiền cặp gỗi đỡ) se zalo cho bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> lên ảnh vài cây visme cho anh em chọn lựa. Giá đẹp bất ngờ.
> 
> 1 em visme phi 16 bước 16 tổng dài 350mm cấp chính xác C5Z.
> Đầy đủ gối 2 đầu.
> Giá: 350k. đủ tiền cặp gối đỡ rồi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cặp này múc làm gỗ thì hay.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

1 em ngắn nhất và 2 em dài nhất đã ra đi ạ. 
Vẫn còn lại mấy em khác đẹp nuột các anh tha hộ em ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên sóng vài cây ray dẹt bản bự cho anh em nào cần xài ạ.

1 em ray bản 35 dạng mỏng dẹt 2 block tổng dài 1150mm. Đẹp long lanh.
Giá: 500k





1 em ray bản 40 dẹt 2 block tổng dài 1110mm. Đẹp long lanh.
Giá: 500k





1 em ray bản 40 dẹt 1 block tổng dài 525mm. Đẹp long lanh.
Giá: 350k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có ít ray trượt lên hình cho anh em chọn lựa ạ

có 4 cặp hiwin ray 20 profile dạng HSR20 của THK tổng dài 940 2 block dài.
Ngoại hình đẹp khỏi chê ạ.:V
Giá: 1.2tr / cặp. 





Có 4 cặp SSR20 tổng dài 540mm 2 block.
Ngoại hình đẹp khỏi chê ạ.
Giá: 600k/ cặp





có 3 cặp SSR30 2 block trượt bự tổng dài 1040mm.
Ngoại hình đẹp không chỗ chê ạ.
Giá đệp luôn ạ.
Giá: 1.7tr/ cặp

----------


## audiophilevn

nhiều hàng ngon quá, nhìn thèm

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> nhiều hàng ngon quá, nhìn thèm


Anh ủng hộ em vài cặp đi ạ.  :Smile: .

----------


## hoangmanh

Minh dâm tặc có nhiều ray đẹp thế

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Minh dâm tặc có nhiều ray đẹp thế


Ủng hộ em dâm tặc vài cặp đi anh. Để trả nợ ạ.  :Smile: .

----------


## thuyên1982

Có 4 cặp SSR20 tổng dài 540mm 2 block.
Ngoại hình đẹp khỏi chê ạ.
Giá: 600k/ cặp
đặt gạch mớ này nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Có 4 cặp SSR20 tổng dài 540mm 2 block.
> Ngoại hình đẹp khỏi chê ạ.
> Giá: 600k/ cặp
> đặt gạch mớ này nhé.


dạ anh. mai em nhờ xe ôm quăng qua anh ạ.:V

----------


## CNC abc

> Có 4 cặp SSR20 tổng dài 540mm 2 block.
> Ngoại hình đẹp khỏi chê ạ.
> Giá: 600k/ cặp
> đặt gạch mớ này nhé.


Bác chia lại cho em 1 cặp đc k ạ? Tks bác!

----------


## thuyên1982

he vậy bác không nói với minh

----------


## CNC abc

> he vậy bác không nói với minh


Bác có ray 20-25 dài 500-550 k cho em quy cách và giá luôn ạ. Tks bác.

----------


## hung1706

Ray bản 35 dạng mỏng dẹt 2 block tổng dài 1150mm. Đẹp long lanh. Giá: 500k
visme phi 20 bước 20 tổng dài 1030mm cấp chính xác C7S. Đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu. Giá: 800k/1.

2 cái này còn hàng thì a lấy nha Minh. ship dùm a luôn nha, dự án dí cháy đít  :Smile: )))

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ray bản 35 dạng mỏng dẹt 2 block tổng dài 1150mm. Đẹp long lanh. Giá: 500k
> visme phi 20 bước 20 tổng dài 1030mm cấp chính xác C7S. Đầy đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu. Giá: 800k/1.
> 
> 2 cái này còn hàng thì a lấy nha Minh. ship dùm a luôn nha, dự án dí cháy đít )))


Dạ hu hu em bán mất 2 cây này ùi ạ. :-).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên sóng vài em step 2 pha size 86 cho bác nào cần ạ

đầu tiên là 8 em 2 pha tương đương PK299. Vuông 86x96. cốt ra 14 li. 
Step 2 pha 6 dây. dòng 3A.
Giá: 500k/1





Tiếp là 4 em 2 pha tương đương PK296. Vuông 86x66. cốt ra 14 li. 
Step 2 pha 6 dây. dòng 2.9A.
Giá: 350k/1





Tiếp là 1 em 2 pha tương đương PK2913. Vuông 86x126. cốt ra 14 li. 
Step 2 pha 6 dây. dòng 4A.
Giá: 700k





2 em step alpha 46AK. Một em có thắng 1 em không thắng. hộp số tỉ số truyền 1:7.2. loại độ rơ cực nhỏ như không thấy.
Giá: 200k/1 (đã bán)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em đang có bộ combo to bé bé cho anh em nào chơi máy bé bé ạ.
Combo hành trình 800mm. Visme phi 16 bước 10.
Xài ray HSR15.
Còn đẹp tinh tươm ạ.
Giá: 3.5tr (đã bán)







Có một em hộp số bự tổ chảng. Tỉ số em đoán chừng hơn 1:50.
Phi ngoài 150mm.
Cốt vô Phi 14 vừa mặt bích servo size 60.
Hộp số full sắt thép ạ. nặng cỡ 12kg.
Giá: 700k (đã bán)

----------


## kzam

Mấy con 6 dây có chơi với driver TB6600 được ko bác?

----------


## minhhung999

> Mấy con 6 dây có chơi với driver TB6600 được ko bác?


không được đâu bác ơi. tb6600 chơi mấy con size 57 trở xuống thôi bác

----------

kzam

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mới về thêm ít lọc nguồn 20A 1 pha cho bác nào lắp tủ điện ạ.
30A em cũng có mà làm biếng up. bác nào cần zalo em nha.

Giá: Lọc 20A = 100k/1
Lọc 30A = 120k/1
(đã bán)

----------


## hieu_potter

Bác để em 5 cái lọc 20A nhé. Đã nhắn bác trên zl. Thanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác để em 5 cái lọc 20A nhé. Đã nhắn bác trên zl. Thanks


dạ anh. mai em gửi anh ạ.
đã bán 25 cục. còn vài cục bác nào hốt hết đi ợ. :Big Grin:  
giá quá mềm ạ.:V

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## kzam

em gạch 1 cái 20A, 1 cái 30A nha bác

----------


## thang1402

Còn cái 30 A không chiều mai ghé lấy vài cục minh ơi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ vẫn còn đủ nha các anh. Trước khi ghé nhắn Zalo em phát ạ.  :Smile: .

----------


## trungga

Bác để cho e 1cucj loc 20a va1 cuc 30a nha

----------


## hatien

-MS1 vitme bi dài 78cm hành trình 62cm.Phi 15.bước 15. 
-MS2 vitme bi dài 89cm hành trình 76cm.Phi 16.bước 5.
hãng TSB japan
giá tất cả. 1triệu 2  ạ
a e cần lh 0938479622

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác để cho e 1cucj loc 20a va1 cuc 30a nha


dạ. khi nào lấy ạ. có gì nhắn zalo em phát ạ. :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mới có ít CB như ảnh. Hàng mới tinh như chưa xài vậy ak. 
Giá: 30k/cái. Trên 10 cái giá 25k/ cái
Số lượng nhiều.

----------


## maxx.side

Anh lấy 10 với 10 con công tắc hành trình hôm bữa nữa nhé...  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

> Mới có ít CB như ảnh. Hàng mới tinh như chưa xài vậy ak. 
> Giá: 30k/cái. Trên 10 cái giá 25k/ cái
> Số lượng nhiều.


Cho mình lấy cái đống xanh xanh có hình ở dưới nhé :Wink:

----------

spkt2004

----------


## linhdt1121

> Mới có ít CB như ảnh. Hàng mới tinh như chưa xài vậy ak. 
> Giá: 30k/cái. Trên 10 cái giá 25k/ cái
> Số lượng nhiều.


còn ko Minh, cho a 10 cái nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Xin lỗi các anh. Có một anh đập chai hốt hết 100 con ùi ạ. Đợt sau về em ghim mấy anh trước nha.  :Smile: .

----------


## puskinu

Hốt đống trên hình là đc mấy tờ kẹp dưới rồi. Chậm quá..

----------


## BKH

Ghim a nữa nha ng hàng xóm. Kaka

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hốt đống trên hình là đc mấy tờ kẹp dưới rồi. Chậm quá.. ������


20 tờ đó anh. Anh nhanh chân là được ùi.  :Smile: .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ghim a nữa nha ng hàng xóm. Kaka


Dạ. Có gì mai mốt về em hú ạ. :-).

----------


## ktshung

em lấy hai con đánh dấu bác nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> em lấy hai con đánh dấu bác nhé


em đã nhắn zalo cho bác ạ.:V

----------


## hainghialk

Giam tốc này còn ko bác còn e gạch nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Giam tốc này còn ko bác còn e gạch nhé


dạ không còn anh ơi.:V

----------


## Cncbl

[QUOTE=minhdt_cdt10;146591]lên sóng vài cây ray dẹt bản bự cho anh em nào cần xài ạ.

1 em ray bản 35 dạng mỏng dẹt 2 block tổng dài 1150mm. Đẹp long lanh.
Giá: 500k

gạch cây này nhé.

----------


## Cncbl

> lên sóng vài cây ray dẹt bản bự cho anh em nào cần xài ạ.
> 
> 1 em ray bản 35 dạng mỏng dẹt 2 block tổng dài 1150mm. Đẹp long lanh.
> Giá: 500k
> 
> Đính kèm 60521
> 
> Đính kèm 60522
> 
> ...


em gạch bản 35 dài 1150 nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Sr anh em bán ùi mà chưa cập nhật ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

e có ít hộp số giá cao cho anh em nào cần ạ.:Đ

Căp hộp số vuông góc đẹp như ảnh.  dạng âm cốt.
Cái vào cốt 19 tỉ số truyền 1:5
Giá: 700K

Cái vào cốt 14 tỉ số truyền 1:50 
Giá: 650K





2 e hộp số vuông góc mặt bích vào size 60. tỉ số truyền 1:5
Giá: 350k/1





Em hộp số má ơi của Alpha tỉ số truyền 1:50.
Giá: 750k (fix hòa vốn 600k)







CŨng hộp số SHimpo nhưng chuẩn Servo 100W. tỉ số truyền 1:25.
Giá: 400K





Một em Hộp số tỉ số 1:20 ngõ vào 200-400W ra cốt phi 32.
Giá: 600K

----------


## Mới CNC

Má ơi. Đầu tháng chơi toàn Số.

----------


## vufree

Lấy 3 cái hộp số mini Há mỏ níc .. nhe..

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> e có ít hộp số giá cao cho anh em nào cần ạ.:Đ
> 
> Căp hộp số vuông góc đẹp như ảnh.  dạng âm cốt.
> Cái vào cốt 19 tỉ số truyền 1:5
> Giá: 700K
> 
> Cái vào cốt 14 tỉ số truyền 1:50 
> Giá: 650K
> 
> ...


e còn vài cái sau anh em ủng hộ em với ạ. :Big Grin:

----------


## thuyên1982

Hộp số Apex tỉ số 1:10 chuẩn servo 200-400W. 
Giá: 400K.

Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Name:	IMG_8640.jpg 
Views:	3 
Size:	527.1 KB 
ID:	64769

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...#ixzz5Tf70iF5k
mình lấy cái này nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hộp số Apex tỉ số 1:10 chuẩn servo 200-400W. 
> Giá: 400K.
> 
> Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 
> 
> Name:	IMG_8640.jpg 
> Views:	3 
> Size:	527.1 KB 
> ID:	64769
> ...


Dạ em bán mất tiêu rồi anh ơi.  :Wink: . Anh ủng hộ em mấy hộp còn lại ik.  :Smile: .

----------


## thuhanoi

> -MS1 vitme bi dài 78cm hành trình 62cm.Phi 15.bước 15. 
> -MS2 vitme bi dài 89cm hành trình 76cm.Phi 16.bước 5.
> hãng TSB japan
> giá tất cả. 1triệu 2  ạ
> a e cần lh 0938479622


Cái này còn không bạn?

----------


## hatien

> Cái này còn không bạn?


còn mấy cặp khác nhé a

----------


## hatien

> Cái này còn không bạn?



1 cây của HIWIN
1 cây của ISSOKU
1 Cây PMI
 vitme bi dài 1m16 , Fi 16 ,bước 10,hành trình 1m02 2 đầu có gối.Gía 800k
 vitme bi dài 96cm, Fi 15,bước 16,hành trình 80cm 1 đầu có gối.Gía 600k
 vitme bi dài 1m12, Fi 16,bước 16,hành trình 99cm .Gía 650K

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có vài e hộp số nữa đẹp bán anh em ạ.:

bộ 3 em hộp số thông số em có ghi như ảnh. 
cả 3 đều tỉ lệ 1:3
2 em mặt bích 400w, một em mặt bích servo 750W.
Giá chung: 300k/1



2 em hộp số mặt bích servo 750W. Tỉ lệ 1:5. cốt vô 19 ra 18
Giá: 350k/1





1 em hộp số bé xinh mặt bích servo 400W. tỉ số 1:5.
Giá: 250k



\

Combo Spindle ShiOh 3.7Kw - 18.000 vòng ghép đôi với em Biến tần Tecco Sensorless vector 5.5-7.5Kw 400Hz. Điện vô 220V, hàng mới tinh như chưa một lần cắm điện.
Đã test chạy êm ru tại 300Hz 18.000 vòng.
Spindle toàn thân gang đúc.
Giá cả combo 10tr. Lẻ spin 7tr biến tần 3tr. (đã bán Spin)







Có mấy em Step Alpha bán tiếp ạ.

Cặp ALpha 98MA-P10. Có thắng cắm điện nhả phành phạch.
Đẹp tươm tất ạ.
Giá: 650k/1





Con ASM98AC-P5 hộp số tỉ lệ 1:5. Ngoại hình hơi xấu tí nên giá mềm tí.
Giá: 500k







một em ASM98MCE, ngoại hình sạch đẹp tươm tất. có thắng từ kích nhả phành phạch.
Giá: 500k





Một em ASM98MC-P10. hộp số tỉ lệ 1:10. bị kẹt thắng em đã tháo bỏ. 
Giá: 500k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

bổ sung thêm cái Clip test em spin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQBUDqMUIow

----------


## hoangmanh

Minh dâm tặc có spín ngon ghê! bán rẻ đê

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Minh dâm tặc có spín ngon ghê! bán rẻ đê


qua mua đi anh. bán rẻ ko biến tần 7 chẹo thôi a.:V

----------


## hoangmanh

Bán rẻ 5 củ đê.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bán rẻ 5 củ đê.


nửa giá con trước đó anh. múc đi anh. giá rẻ lắm đó. :Big Grin:

----------


## hoangmanh

Con đó ngày xưa mua đắt huhu

----------


## zinken2

con shioh dùng colet loại gì bác ơi. có phải C12 ko?. theo nó có colet số mấy?

----------


## Echip

[QUOTE=minhdt_cdt10;151838]
Combo Spindle ShiOh 3.7Kw - 18.000 vòng ghép đôi với em Biến tần Tecco Sensorless vector 5.5-7.5Kw 400Hz. Điện vô 220V, hàng mới tinh như chưa một lần cắm điện.
Đã test chạy êm ru tại 300Hz 18.000 vòng.
Spindle toàn thân gang đúc.
Giá cả combo 10tr. Lẻ spin 7tr biến tần 3tr.

Bạn cho mình gạch con biến tần Tecco Sensorless vector. nhắn cho e số TK vào số này e chuyển tiền cho: 0937752618

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con đó ngày xưa mua đắt huhu


không đắt đâu anh. con đó mới tinh chưa xài đó. anh thấy nó êm cỡ nào mà. Từ anh Nam Maria mà ra đó.:V

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> con shioh dùng colet loại gì bác ơi. có phải C12 ko?. theo nó có colet số mấy?


hiện nó dùng collet 16mm anh.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka dạo này mấy em spindle ATC PCB 40k rpm lên ngôi nghìn đô roài, mấy em Shinoh thần thánh chỉ còn lại ánh hào quang  :Smile: ). Nhớ hồi xưa mấy em này 12tr rao lên là bay nhanh lắm àh.
Con này xài colet riêng nhưng lỗ 16 thì mua thêm colet thẳng C16 - ... kẹp vô là ok thôi. Cho chạy nhôm đồng thì nhớ đeo kính bảo hộ vô chứ phoi văng rát mặt lớm  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Kaka dạo này mấy em spindle ATC PCB 40k rpm lên ngôi nghìn đô roài, mấy em Shinoh thần thánh chỉ còn lại ánh hào quang ). Nhớ hồi xưa mấy em này 12tr rao lên là bay nhanh lắm àh.
> Con này xài colet riêng nhưng lỗ 16 thì mua thêm colet thẳng C16 - ... kẹp vô là ok thôi. Cho chạy nhôm đồng thì nhớ đeo kính bảo hộ vô chứ phoi văng rát mặt lớm


anh mua ủng hộ em đi.:V

----------


## zinken2

> hiện nó dùng collet 16mm anh.


vậy bác nào bê con shiol này mà cần thêm colet cặp các cỡ dao khác 16 thì liên hệ mình để có colet mong muốn nhé (xin lỗi chủ thớt ké tý vì nó hợp với SP của bác)

----------


## Echip

> vậy bác nào bê con shiol này mà cần thêm colet cặp các cỡ dao khác 16 thì liên hệ mình để có colet mong muốn nhé (xin lỗi chủ thớt ké tý vì nó hợp với SP của bác)


Bác Zinken2 cho mình số dt để liên lạc, mình đang cần mua mấy cái collet cho con Shioh loại này. Số của mình là  0937752618. (xin lỗi chủ thớt vì mình cũng đang cần  loại collet này mà chưa tìm được). Thank!

----------


## zinken2

> Bác Zinken2 cho mình số dt để liên lạc, mình đang cần mua mấy cái collet cho con Shioh loại này. Số của mình là  0937752618. (xin lỗi chủ thớt vì mình cũng đang cần  loại collet này mà chưa tìm được). Thank!


sdt của zinken2 đây. 0982418182. liên lạc với số 0937752618 lại nói ko phải số của Echip là sao ta (xin lỗi chủ thớt nhé)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

dạ không sao các anh cứ tự nhiên ạ. 
Up thêm em Spindle chị na 3.7Kw hàng mới xài đc 2-3 lần gì đó. còn êm ru ạ.
Tết với em biến tần Tecco Sensorless Vector 5,5-7,5Kw. 400Hz
Tặng kèm gá spindle.
Chạy êm ru bà rù ạ.

Giá cả cặp 6tr. Ưu tiên bán cả cặp. Xé lẻ spin 3.5tr cả gá, biến tần 3tr.
Bao xài 1 tháng cho anh em yên tâm. (đã bán spin)





1 Em Yaskawa 3.7kw điện vô 220V ra 400Hz. Còn đẹp long lanh.
Giá: 2.6tr (đã bán)

----------


## QuyND

> dạ không sao các anh cứ tự nhiên ạ. 
> Up thêm em Spindle chị na 3.7Kw hàng mới xài đc 2-3 lần gì đó. còn êm ru ạ.
> Tết với em biến tần Tecco Sensorless Vector 5,5-7,5Kw. 400Hz
> Tặng kèm gá spindle.
> Chạy êm ru bà rù ạ.
> 
> Giá cả cặp 6tr. Ưu tiên bán cả cặp. Xé lẻ spin 3.5tr cả gá, biến tần 3tr.
> Bao xài 1 tháng cho anh em yên tâm.
> 
> ...


Con Spindle này đường kính bao nhiêu vậy bác? Hình như Max Speed 24krpm đúng k ạ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

đường kính 100mm anh.

----------

QuyND

----------


## kzam

Hàng ngon, mà ghét cái là lâu lâu mới bán  :Smile: )

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hàng ngon, mà ghét cái là lâu lâu mới bán )


dạ dạo này làm biến đăng đồ anh. anh mua ủng hộ em đi.:V

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sóng em biến tần mitsu A200 dòng tải nặng. 
_Công suất 11kW ngõ vào 220V 1 pha vô tư. Ra 3 pha 220V 400Hz. tha hồ chạy các em spin chị na 400Hz

_Ai làm máy gỗ nhiều đầu lụm em này về cho giảm chi phí.

_Có 2 em. Bao cài đặt các kiểu con lạc đà.

Giá: em có màn hình: (đã bán)
em không màn hình (đã bán)
Có chế độ bảo hành. 3 tháng thêm 1tr ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

up lại cho anh em nào cần ạ. :Big Grin:   Up thêm em biến tần phía trên




> có vài e hộp số nữa đẹp bán anh em ạ.:
> 
> bộ 3 em hộp số thông số em có ghi như ảnh. 
> cả 3 đều tỉ lệ 1:3
> 2 em mặt bích 400w, một em mặt bích servo 750W.
> Giá chung: 300k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 65114
> 
> ...

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lâu lâu em xin up lại kiếm cơm ăn qua ngày ạ. :Smile: 




> có vài e hộp số nữa đẹp bán anh em ạ.:
> 
> bộ 3 em hộp số thông số em có ghi như ảnh. 
> cả 3 đều tỉ lệ 1:3
> 2 em mặt bích 400w, một em mặt bích servo 750W.
> Giá chung: 300k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 65114
> 
> ...

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin lôi thêm mấy con hộp số này nữa ạ. :Smile: 




> e có ít hộp số giá cao cho anh em nào cần ạ.:Đ
> 
> Căp hộp số vuông góc đẹp như ảnh.  dạng âm cốt.
> Cái vào cốt 19 tỉ số truyền 1:5
> Giá: 700K
> 
> Cái vào cốt 14 tỉ số truyền 1:50 
> Giá: 650K
> 
> ...

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có 3 em biến tần 750W (1Hp) của teco. chạy êm ru bà rù ạ.
Điện áp vào: 1 pha hay 3 pha 220V đều được.
Điện áp ra  : 3 pha 220V. 
Tần số max: 400Hz chạy Spin Chịna thoải mái.
Bao cài đặt chạy cho mấy em spin chị na. 
Con ko màn hình cài sẵn về xài ạ.

Giá: 1tr em có màn hình. 700k em không mà hình. Bao test 1 tuần cho anh em yên tâm xài.





Vẫn còn vài em Teco 5.5Kw điện 220V 400Hz cho anh em nào cần ạ. Giá 3tr. bao test một tuần thoải mái ạ.
hàng đẹp sạch sẽ như chưa xài.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên sóng thêm vài em biến tần giá mềm phục vụ anh em chế máy ạ.

có 2 em samco của Japan 750W. xài điện 220v. ngõ ra max 120Hz.

ứng dụng chạy bơm chạy quạt này nọ.

anh em yên tâm xài vì cài đặt đã có em lo. :V 

Giá mềm mại: 650k/1.





2 em biến tần 3Hp (2.2kw) một em của Teco, một em của Mitsu. đều đạt ngõ ra 400Hz cho mấy em spin china chạy phà phà ạ.
Điện áp đầu vào xài 220V 1 pha như thường ạ.
Anh em chỉ việc đem về xài cài đặt đã có em lo.:V

Giá: 1.7tr

----------


## sieunhim

Con 5kw đâu post a coi với nào. Đang kiếm cho con motor 3pha máy tiện 380v 4kw

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Mua 2 con samco có giảm giá ko Minh ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Chỉ còn lại em teco 2.2kw ạ. Anh em ủng hộ em nốt kiếm tiền mai làm trận việt nam ạ. 
Teco xài không khác gì yaskawa ạ. Spin chạy êm ru bà rù. Không êm đền thêm 2 con ak.  :Smile:

----------


## tuandd1

> Xin phép bác MINH  nhé 
> trong diễn đàn có ai biết đối tượng LONG TRƯỜNG TĂNG thì xin né ra nhé đối tượng lừa đảo.a e đặt mua hàng chuyển tiền xong ôm tiền chạy luôn.gọi điện hối gửi hàng hứa hẹn đủ kiểu.bây jo thì tắt nguồn luôn rồi.tiền hàng của e và 1 ông anh ngoài đà nẵng nữa cộng lại cũng gần 10 triệu. sđt của đối tượng 0938397708


Bạn post vào đúng chủ đề đi, có mục câu chuyện cảnh giác đó, không admin lại xử lý à.

----------

ppgas

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có 2 em harmonic mini anh em nào hốt ko ạ. Cả 2 là tỉ lệ 1:50 ạ
Giá cả 2: 450k

----------


## Echip

[/QUOTE]
Chào a Minhtd, e có mua của a con biến tần Tecco Sensorless Vector 5,5-7,5Kw. 400Hz nhu hình trên, mà giờ không biết đấu nối với card NC V5 thế nào để chạy được 7 cấp tốc độ, a có thể hướng dẫn e cách đấu nối và cài đặt trên biến tần như thế nào được không? Cảm ơn a nhiều!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh chat clip với em nha. À nhầm. Chát zalo ạ. Trai “ngành”nên quen miệng ạ.  :Smile: .

----------


## Echip

> Anh chat clip với em nha. À nhầm. Chát zalo ạ. Trai “ngành”nên quen miệng ạ. .


Cám ơn a đã quan tâm, mày mò ngâm cứu cái manual cả ngày qua cuối cùng cũng làm được rồi. Thank!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cám ơn a đã quan tâm, mày mò ngâm cứu cái manual cả ngày qua cuối cùng cũng làm được rồi. Thank!


dạ. chỉ trên này hơi lâu ạ. có zalo em chỉ tiện hơn. :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

có 2 con motor kèm hộp số harmonic size 86.
Hộp số tỉ lệ 1:50.
motor 5 pha 599.
cả 2 còn rất đẹp ạ.

Giá: 800k/1 lấy cả 2 tính 1.5tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Lên sóng vài em step 2 pha dã man hồn thú:
Loại step 2 pha size 86 tương đương 2913.
Hàng còn mới đẹp tinh tươm.

Giá: 700k/1

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đang có vài bộ step 5 pha size 86 dài 90
Motor StepSyn. Driver vexta. 
Driver chạy điện 110v. 
Đã test chạy ầm xì đùng. 
Chạy nhanh và mạnh ạ. 
Giá: 900k/1 bộ.  3 bộ tính 2.4tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có 4 em hộp số tỉ lệ 1:5
Mặt bích chuẩn size servo 750W. 
Đầu vào cốt 19mm.
Đầu ra cốt 18mm.

Giá: 400k/1







Hộp số vuông góc tỉ lệ 1:3
Chuẩn size Servo 750W.
Đầu vào cốt 16mm.
Đầu ra cốt 16mm.

Giá: 600k







Hộp số vuông góc Simpo tỉ lệ 1:15
Chuẩn mặt bích servo 200-400W.
Đầu vào cốt 11mm.
Đầu ra cốt 19mm.

Giá: 600k.









Có 2 em hộp số tỉ lệ 1:9
Chuẩn servo 750W
1 em đầu vào cốt 16mm. 1 em đầu vào cốt 19mm
Đầu ra cốt 24mm.

Giá: 600k







Có 2 em hộp số tỉ lệ 1:15
Chuẩn servo 750W
1 em đầu vào cốt 16mm. 1 em đầu vào cốt 19mm
Đầu ra cốt 24mm.

Giá: 600k

----------


## anhcos

Mấy cái hộp vuông góc L này liệu có độ lại thành T được k e?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mấy cái hộp vuông góc L này liệu có độ lại thành T được k e?


Có 1 con là T sẵn ak. Con tỉ lệ 1:3 là T ak. Đầu kia dạng âm cốt. A làm cái cốt cho vô là ra T ạ

----------

anhcos

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

lên sóng thêm vài em hộp số Kamo không độ rơ ngang Harmonic.

Hộp số cốt vào 8mm. Cốt ra 18mm.

Mặt bích size 60 chuẩn đét cho mấy em step 5 pha mã Pk566. PK564, PK569.

Tỉ số truyền 1:30

Giá: 400k/1. Lấy hết bao ship,.

----------


## loiloc569

Có 4 em hộp số tỉ lệ 1:5
Mặt bích chuẩn size servo 750W. 
Đầu vào cốt 19mm.
Em lấy 4 con này 
0934824437

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Có 4 em hộp số tỉ lệ 1:5
> Mặt bích chuẩn size servo 750W. 
> Đầu vào cốt 19mm.
> Em lấy 4 con này 
> 0934824437


Dạ 4 con này có người lấy rồi ạ. Cảm ơn anh.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có 3 con hộp số Harmonic 
tỉ lệ truyền 1:100
cốt vào 9.5mm
cốt ra 18mm

Giá: 400k/1. lấy tất tính 1.1tr

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Step 5 pha 569. vuông 60 dài 90 cốt ra 8mm.
giá: 250k/1. 900k/4







Step 5 pha 569 có thắng loại 2.8A. vẫn chạy tốt với driver 1.4A. Vuông 60 dài 90 cốt ra 8mm. 
Giá: 275k/1

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Driver 5 pha RKD 514L-C.
Điện áp sử dụng: 110V.
Chạy vi bước.
Jack cắm điều khiển đầy đủ.
Giá: 700k/1















Đầu dò Renishaw BT40. mất que dò. không biết sử dụng bán rẻ anh em ngâm cứu.
Giá: 500k







Bộ gương lật như hình trong máy laser cho bác nào ngâm cứu. còn đẹp tinh tươm.
Giá ve chai: 250k/1. có 10 bộ. lấy hết 10 bộ giá 2500k.







Gương phản xạ cùng bộ với bộ Galvo phía trên. bên trong có 1 thấu kính phản xạ đẹp mê hồn. mặt ngoài có 1 thấu kính gì đó không rõ.
Giá ve chai: 150k/1. có 10 bộ. lấy cả 10 bộ giá 1500k.





Step có hồi tiếp ezi step size 57 vuông.
Driver kèm jack cáp đầy đủ dài 2.5m.
Hàng đẹp đã tét chạy phà phà con ba ba.
Giá đẹp phá giá: 1100k/ bộ bao gồm cáp jack 2.5m đã nối.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cặp ke vuông nhôm thích hợp làm máy router cnc.

độ dày 16mm.
tổng dài 480mm.
rộng lớn nhất là 220mm. 
phần rộng nhỏ hơn là 145mm.

giá: 400k/ cặp

----------


## KDD

Mình vừa hỏi mua cặp ke số đuôi 761

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

e có mấy cái khớp nối lên sóng cho bác nào cần ạ. 

Giá cái bé: 100k. cái bự 150k.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em có vài cái hộp số nhỏ xinh các bác ủng hộ em với ạ.
_ Inbox zalo em để e chụp thêm ảnh kĩ cho ạ.
_ Zalo: 0344246304 (Minh đê tê)
_ Đồng giá: 250 ngàn một con.


















Hộp số bự shimpo tỉ lệ 1:45.
Đầu vào mặt bích 400W cốt 14.

_ Inbox zalo em để e chụp thêm ảnh kĩ cho ạ.
_ Zalo: 0344246304 (Minh đê tê)
_ Giá: 600 ngàn một con.







Mấy em encoder cốt âm và cốt dương. Loại tương đối và tuyệt đối.
_ Inbox zalo em để e chụp thêm ảnh kĩ cho ạ.
_ Zalo: 0344246304 (Minh đê tê)
_ Đồng giá: 150 ngàn một con.

----------

